#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-22
<asac> Ubulette: nothing from my side ... its uploaded et al
<asac> Ubulette: its just that it couldn't be build on friday because of archive work
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> i don't like it as well
<asac> i spend lots of time backporting preparing this in time and now we release late
<asac> but well ... nothing we can change
<Ubulette> i think i'm gonna stop seeding gutsy
<Ubulette> i've done 300G+ in 2 days
<Ubulette> slowing down now
<Ubulette> wished to push 1T but that will take forever
<asac> hehe
<asac> i think 300G is enough
<Ubulette> that's only ~430 CDs
 * gnomefreak thinks i should add autoconf2.13 as a buiold-dep :(
<gnomefreak> i just noticed it wasnt there
<asac> gnomefreak: the principal idea of 99_configure is to not have that build-dep
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> did you update debian yet?
<asac> debian ?
<asac> iceape?
<gnomefreak> iceape
 * gnomefreak == ginny pig
<asac> i tried it 40 min ago :) ... its the last missing
<asac> debian has 1.0.x
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> not 1.1.x
<asac> i failed because the tarball didn't have  a calendar ... and debian still supports the calendar for 1.0.x
<gnomefreak> ok conf looks like it is still working on updating it
<gnomefreak> asac: ha ha
<gnomefreak> asac: drop it from debian
<gnomefreak> we can push sunbird in
<gnomefreak> i hope this works
<asac> yeah ... just drop it in a security update ... that would set new standards :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> is this for a stable release?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> i don't do unstable iceape
<gnomefreak> i thought this was for lemmy
<gnomefreak> lenny
<gnomefreak> mike does?
<asac> i hope :)
<asac> i currnetly don't have much time to do unstable debian work
<gnomefreak> someone should
<gnomefreak> yeah unstable ubuntu work keeps you busy
<Ubulette> asac, do you know what mike's plan for ff3/xul1.9 ?
<asac> Ubulette: i honestly don't want to know it
<asac> he probably will do the same as with xulrunner
<Ubulette> hm
<asac> as soon as i can say for sure that epiphany upgrades work with change directory names ... i will ITP xulrunner-1.9
<asac> gnomefreak: do you have admin powers for our mailing-list?
<gnomefreak> asac: i think so
<gnomefreak> yay its building ;) all patches are good
<asac> Ubulette: i haven't started discussion because i currently don't have the time to engage in this kind of difficult discussion
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you need ill see if i can do it
<asac> Ubulette: but i will certainly do soon
<asac> gnomefreak: how many mails waiting for moderation?
<asac> does anybody do moderation works?
<asac> i assume not :)
<gnomefreak> not sure yet let me check email
<gnomefreak> me a freddy i think
<gnomefreak> can add i think
<asac> add? .. you mean approve/decline moderation queue items?
<gnomefreak> i mean add people as mods
<gnomefreak> so yes that too but wont know until i try
<asac> ah
<gnomefreak> if i cant than i have to email rt@ubuntu
<asac> can you take a look if there are any at all?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> yes i will
<asac> i think you can also whitelist people not-subscribed?
<gnomefreak> should
<gnomefreak> hmmmm no new ones ill check on the list itself
<gnomefreak> just got one
<asac> where do you look?
<gnomefreak> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admindb/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs
<gnomefreak> than log in to see
<asac> ok lets hope that calendar works that way :)
<gnomefreak> list run by dfarning at gmail.com, ubuntu.ase at gmail.com, freddymartinez9 at gmail.com
<gnomefreak> oh this is bugs list
<asac> who is ubuntu.ase
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> me
<gnomefreak> just me and freddy on mozillateam list
<gnomefreak> you want mod on that list?
<asac> not on bugs :)
<gnomefreak> no reg list
<asac> please on the regular list
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> though i don't even remember my password for that :)
<gnomefreak> what email? ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> asac: thats easy enough
<gnomefreak> are you on jabber?
<asac> gnomefreak: the one currently subscribed
<asac> jabber?
<asac> do you see subscriber list?
<gnomefreak> i can
<asac> i think its asac@jwsdot.com
<asac> but please verify if that address is subscribed
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> give me a few, where do you want me to give you password?
<asac> is it in clear text? or will you regen?
<gnomefreak> clear text is easiest
<gnomefreak> your added as mod afaict here
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-mozillateam
<asac> thats the place where i should login? or somewhere else?
<gnomefreak> no ill give you link
<gnomefreak> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admindb/ubuntu-mozillateam
<asac> how can one find that? or do i need to bookmark it?
<gnomefreak> that should give you a page asking for password only right?
<gnomefreak> asac: its in the emails you get
<gnomefreak> it will say log in here and give you a link
<asac> ah ... so its only one password for all?
<gnomefreak> if you want to randomly log in that page should be saved
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> gnomefreak: do you have encryption in jabber?
<gnomefreak> once logged in you can do most anything look edit ect.
<gnomefreak> asac: i use my gpg key to log in
<gnomefreak> lets find out
<asac> can you read what i wrote?
<asac> i sent you 3 messages
<gnomefreak> im working on it atyes
<asac> then it probably just works
<asac> just use my "Mobile Key"
<gnomefreak> i see 2 plus encyption enabled
<gnomefreak> how?
<asac> do you see what i wrote?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> then just try to send a message
<gnomefreak> can you read what i sent?
<gnomefreak> theres alot of warnings with iceape
<gnomefreak> during build
<gnomefreak> maybe just moz. code as i do remember seeing some in ff
<asac> gnomefreak: warnings are most likely ok
<asac> if they are compile warnings
<asac> and don't fail
<gnomefreak> they are fine (during build)
<asac> gnomefreak: before uploading try to do some thorough tests ... e.g. take yourself a day for that
<gnomefreak> ok can do
<asac> e.g. use browser ... use mail ... calendar .... try some corner cases
<asac> e.g. do QA
<gnomefreak> we dont build calendar
<asac> maybe next time we want iceape on the qa tracker as well
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: right
<asac> thats fortunate
<asac> but there are other components as well i guess
<gnomefreak> yeah there are, i hope i dont need to upload/build anything else for this to build on PPA
<asac> gnomefreak: shouldn't
<asac> everything in gutsy should be avail to you
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> and main is enough as well
<asac> so you don't need to add universe/ in Section
<gnomefreak> cool
<gnomefreak> brb need to go to store
<asac> off
<gnomefreak> asac: if i upload to PPA im gonna need to add ~ppa1 so its not confused with same version from repos
<gnomefreak> that would mean you would need to change changelog before pushing it
<gnomefreak> let me know what would be better for you. if i was able to remove things it wouldnt matter to much
<gnomefreak> right now i have gutsys build version 1.1.5-1ubuntu1 should that be changed since hardy will have 1.1.5-1ubuntu1 (can i have 2 changelogs with same version just diff. distro name?
<gnomefreak> im off to bed now
<asac> hi
<asac> gnomefreak: thats ok
<asac> gnomefreak: yes the version in gutsy should be smaller than the one in hardy
<exception_> hello
<exception_> is Alexander Sack there?
<asac> yeah
<asac> exception_: ?
<exception_> well
<exception_> i've posted russian translation for ubufox
<asac> exception_: thanks.
<asac> on the long run we will do translations of ubufox in rosetta (launchpad)
<exception_> oh, that'll be nice
<asac> but for now its appreciated
<exception_> i'd also like to be able to contribute ubufox joining dev team, if you like
<asac> exception_: sure
<asac> welcome .)
<asac> do you know something about firefox extensions?
<exception_> well, i've been working on one
<asac> ok so you know :)
<exception_> yes, kind of that.
<exception_> at least i hope so :)
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main
<asac> thats the main branch
<asac> (e.g. wikthout debian/ directory)
<asac> based on that jazzva (currently offline) develops his improvements:
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/ubufox/main
<asac> or
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/ubufox/main.ff3 (firefox 3)
<asac> exception_: i am not sure about the state of https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/ubufox/main ... but finally it should improve layout of the plugin finder wizard and
<exception_> what branch should i work with?
<asac> depends on what you want to do ... if you want to help on the features that jazzva works on you should probably base your work on his branches
<asac> otherwise on the main release branch (~asac)
<asac> exception_: maybe take a look at jazzva main branch ... and see if it works .)
<asac> the plugin finder wizard should have a better layout ... and if you are not in the admin group you will not see any packaged results in the plugin finder wizard
<exception_> so his works are to be merged someday with the main branch, i get it right?
<asac> yes
<asac> pretty soon
<asac> i think he said that its now fixed and i could merge it ... haven't reviewed it though :)
<exception_> oh, and a question
<asac> sure ... go ahead
<exception_> i don't get t, where's ubufox located by default? i can't see it in my profile folder (~/.mozilla/firefox/.../extensions)
<asac> exception_: its a globally installed extension
<asac> but for development you can just install the .xpi in your profile on top
<asac> packaged/global extensions are in /usr/lib/firefox/extensions
<exception_> oh, now i see it
<exception_> thanks
<asac> to develop you just run sh build.sh in the main branch
<asac> and install the .xpi as usual
<exception_> would it replace the default installation?
<asac> yes ... it just works ... you don't need to uninstall the global one
<asac> the one in profile is preferred
<exception_> i see it's not svn used in launchpad.. never worked with bzr, is it similar?
<asac> exception_: yes its easy to learn for svn / cvs users
<asac> the commands are quite similar
<asac> you start by taking a branch ... (bzr branch URL) ... then you work like in svn ...
<asac> bzr status
<asac> bzr diff
<asac> bzr commit
<asac> to publish you just use
<asac> bzr push URL
<exception_> ok, thanks.
<asac> http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/tutorial.html
<asac> you can just push to your own branch in launchpad ... then ask me to merge your changes to main branch and so on
<asac> but you can just develop locally first ... e.g. doing multiple commits
<asac> once you have something you want to show me ... i can tell you the URL to use to push to launchpad
<exception_> nice
<exception_> and where are the goals of project? something to be implemented, kind of roadmap
<asac> exception_: unfortunately not yet ... i have some ideas though :)
<asac> new ideas are welcome ;)
<asac> exception_: maybe to start ... branch of _my_ main branch
<asac> add your translation ... add another translation (there is one in the launchpad bug tracker9
<asac> push things to launchpad and let me merge it in :)
<exception_> ok
<asac> to branch do: bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main ubufox.main
<asac> then play around
<exception_> i'll go buy some food :)  will be here in 30 minutes
<asac> sure
<exception_> i have kind of idea
<exception_> it'll not be useful for those whose native language is english but for those who are using both english and e.g. russian keyboard layouts that'll be VERY useful
<asac> ?
<asac> switching keyboard layouts? that is already dealt with by the gnome keyboard applet
<exception_> nope
<exception_> you see
<exception_> there's a very annoying bug in ff
<exception_> that has been reported lots of time since the very first ff 1.0 release
<exception_> and they still don't fix it
<exception_> *damn*
<exception_> you can't use keyboard shortcuts when active layout is not english
<exception_> it works nice in all other applications.. not in firefox though
<asac> hmm
<asac> right
<asac> i remember that bug
<asac> whats the idea?
<asac> how do other applications deal with that?`
<exception_> dunno how but it works everywhere, no matter what input language is selected
<exception_> there is a workaround though
<exception_> we could have an option for enabling that in extension prefs
<asac> yes ... but first we have to understand how it works ... and why it works imo
<asac> so how are the shortcuts mapped? e.g. in epiphany?
<exception_> dunno
<exception_> here's the bug itself: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=295614
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 295614 in Keyboard Navigation "In cyrillic languages (Ukrainian, Russian) don't work hotkeys at all" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<exception_> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69230 ?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 69230 in Keyboard: Navigation "Accelerators should not be affected by keyboard group/level" [Normal,New]
<exception_> oh, nice robot
<exception_> see, that's a workaround: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3529
 * asac looking
<exception_> it just listens to keypress and translates keycodes :)
<asac> so how does this work? it uses the key at the same place?
<asac> e.g. ctrl-c = ctrl + 3rd key in bottom line from left?
<exception_> it maps keycodes
<exception_> though not best solution cause it can fix the bug only on those keyboards that are supported, i.e. that are defined in the addon
<exception_> *not keyboards, i mean keyboard layouts
<exception_> currently it supports russian, ukrainian and hebrew
<asac> hmm
<asac> what about the patch attached to mozilla bug 69230
<asac> ?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 69230 in Keyboard: Navigation "Accelerators should not be affected by keyboard group/level" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69230
<asac> e.g. attached at 2007-10-12
<exception_> i looked through code, it might be really working
<exception_> btw i've added ru-RU and fi-FI locales to my local copy and that seems to be working
<exception_> though the description is still in English
<asac> description?
<asac> you mean the one in install.rdf?
<asac> ok ... but please commit ru-RU and fi-FI in two separate commits .... its cleaner
<exception_> yeah but localized ones are stored in ubufox.properties
<asac> then push to launchpad
<asac> hmm
<exception_> oh i got the problem, sorry
<asac> hmm ... so does it work to use localized description that you see in addons dialog?
<exception_> it was just 'ubufox' id in .preferences but the id is 'ubufox@ubuntu.com'
<exception_> yes
<exception_> nice, it works now
<exception_> :)
<exception_> and what do you think about adding standard icons to menus?
<asac> which icons?
<exception_> the same that are used in all gnome apps
<exception_> dunno about kde though
<exception_> "Translate this application" etc stuff
<exception_> there are some standard icons, we might reuse them
<exception_> hmm
<exception_> i'm afraid i cannot push my changes
<exception_> look
<exception_> bzr push http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main
<exception_> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.UnlockableTransport: Cannot lock: transport is read only: <bzrlib.transport.http._urllib.HttpTransport_urllib url=http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Easac/ubufox/main/.bzr/repository/>
<exception_> how do i get the access?
<asac> exception_: you cannot push to my branch
<asac> you have to push to _your_ branch
<asac> just create a launchpad account
<exception_> got it :)
<asac> and replace asac with your launchpad id
<exception_> i've already one
<exception_> then i push it to my branch and..
<asac> aeh you have to push using bzr+ssh://...
<asac> not http
<asac> http is read only
<asac> when you pushed it to your branch you show it to me so i can review and merge to my branch
<asac> ... which is the release branch
<exception_> but i firstly i'm going to register a branch in launchpad, right?
<asac> exception_: no ... it should just work
<asac> maybe you have to use --create-prefix for the initial push
<asac> but not sure
<exception_> it says me Permission denied (public key)
<asac> exception_: most likely you have to add a ssh key to your launchpad profile
<asac> run ssh-keygen
<asac> to create a key pair if you don't have one
<asac> then you have to add the .pub key (in $HOME/.ssh) to your launchpad profile
<exception_> now it worked
<exception_> a strange thing
<exception_> bzr tried using my local user name as a lp username
<exception_> so i had to change my local user name and that worked :)
<asac> no
<asac> you can use:
<asac> bzr+ssh://USERNAME@bazaar.launchpad.net/~USERNAME/...
<asac> exception_: ^^^
<asac> otherwise it will try your local username ... right.
<exception_> anyways i like my new username even better :)
<exception_> so, what about icons?
<asac> i don't understand the icon thing
<asac> ah wait
<asac> let me see
<exception_> just open 'Help' menu in any application
<exception_> icons are pretty the same
<asac> well ... this shouldn't be done in ubufox imo, but in firefox upstream
<exception_> if you're using Gnome of course
<asac> maybe there is a mozilla bug for that?
<exception_> nope
<exception_> menus are added by the extensions
<exception_> *extension
<asac> no ... i mean ... no menu has an icon
<exception_> err
<exception_> what do you mean?
<asac> before we add icons to the ubufox menu entries, the rest should be iconified as well
<asac> look in the firefox file menu
<asac> there is no icon
<exception_> hm, really
<exception_> but extensions that add own menus nearly always have icons for them
<exception_> it's normally, i think
<asac> i don't see any
<exception_> eg flashgot
<asac> greasemonkey, webdeveloper, live http
<exception_> anyways, *these* menus are like a standard. all gnome apps have them with icons.
<asac> all gnome apps have icons for all the other menu entries as well
<IdleOne> is there a pluggin to listen to midi files if FF/GP?
<asac> i am fine with adding icons for our entries ... i just want to find the upstream bug first :)
<asac> there must be some
<asac> IdleOne: hmm ... do you have a website that provides such a content?
<IdleOne> http://tips-for-new-bloggers.blogspot.com/2007/02/add-music-to-blogspot-blog.html
<asac> IdleOne: just add "add missing plugins ..."
<asac> it will show find the right one for you
<IdleOne> it doesnt add it
<IdleOne> tell me it cant find any
<asac> IdleOne: for me it finds mplayer
<exception_> what is upstream bug?
<asac> exception_: thats what i asked :)
<exception_> err?
<asac> 14:11 < asac> i am fine with adding icons for our entries ... i just want to find the upstream bug first :)
<IdleOne> asac: I get a No suitable plugins were found
<asac> IdleOne: do you have ubufox installed?
<IdleOne> be back in a few minutes :/
<exception_> still i don't get it. what the upstream bug are you talking about :) ?
<IdleOne> asac: not certain but gotta go for a few
<asac> IdleOne: without ubufox you won't search the ubuntu plugin db
<exception_> btw some menus have icons (like bookmark folders and bookmarks themselves) so having standard Gnome icons for standard Gnome menus would not break any extension design guidelines, as i think
<exception_> кстати говоря, логичнее было бы если бы выкидывало на правильную версию дистрибутива, а не только на feisty при нажатии на "получить справку"
<exception_> damn
<exception_> sorry :-))
<exception_> i think it would be more useful if the link 'get help online' would lead us to correct distribution version, not only feisty, right?
<IdleOne> asac: ubufox:
<IdleOne>   Installed: 0.4~beta1-0ubuntu4
<IdleOne>   Candidate: 0.4~beta1-0ubuntu4
<IdleOne> asac: this is not because I absolutely need to be able to listen to midi files but it annoys me to not be able to if I wanted to :/
<asac> IdleOne: i cannot tell ... does plugin finder service work otherwise? maybe you have disabled it in addons dialog?
<IdleOne> asac: it normally works but I dont think I have disabled anything
<IdleOne> asac: I dont seem to have mplayer in the plugins dialog
<asac> i have no idea ... i see it as well ... mplayer is registered to serve midi, but apparently the lastes version doesn't do that anymore
<asac> IdleOne: well i have mplayer, but it doesn't serve it anyway
<IdleOne> I see
<asac> maybe you are on an architecture where mplayer doesn't exist?
<IdleOne> nope plain old 386
<asac> thats strange ... i get mplayer in the result list
<IdleOne> it is a real shame that my machine is so slow. that sometimes I actualy consider getting on my wifes XP machine to do certain things that I have no problem doing on Ubuntu :/
<exception_> i've made another commit, now the links link to correct pages
<IdleOne> where would I add this bit of code in my blogger index.html? <embed autostart="false" height="40" loop="true" playcount="2" src="URL of music file" width="300"/></embed>
<IdleOne> and yes I will edit the url for the music file
<IdleOne> I know this isnt a html help channel but ....
<asac> IdleOne: in the html page?
<IdleOne> asac: yeah I asked in #html and got a beeter way of doing what i want
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/pfs/test/2_multicontent.html
<asac> thats an example of an video embed (without video though)
<IdleOne> better*
<gnomefreak> asac: ok im gonna spin gutsy as 1.1.5-1ubuntu1~gutsy1 and hardys will be 1.1.5-1ubuntu1
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... traditionall we use
<asac> 1.1.5-1ubuntu0.7.10
<asac> and 1ubuntu1 for current dev
<gnomefreak> is it . or ~7.10
<gnomefreak> ah th e0
<asac> you have to use 0 in front if you want to use .
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> 1.1.5-1ubuntu0.7.10~ppa1?
<asac> gnomefreak: right
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> fixing changelog atm
<gnomefreak> might not have been needed but i added the MFSA fixes into changelog ;)
<gnomefreak> open week is about to start :(
<gnomefreak> asac: did we decide to add libxul as a build-dep for iceape?
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<asac> no
<asac> at least not for the versions that we currently have
<asac> maybe for iceape-trunk we can use xulrunner-1.9-dev as build-dep
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> i still havent gotten far on 2.0
<asac> gnomefreak: is that version actually maintained upstream?
<gnomefreak> afaik it is
<gnomefreak> upstream being mozilla
<gnomefreak> its on their cvs/svn or whatever they use
<gnomefreak> how would i know who is maintaining it if not moz.
<gnomefreak> asac: what is icedtea-java?
<asac> GPLed java
<asac> (e.g. sun-java -> released under GPL)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> maybe ill install it and try it other than using sun-java
<arleq> Hi, I've upgraded my distro from Feisty yo Gutsy and TB won't access my profile...
<gnomefreak> arleq: if you create a new profile does it work than?
<arleq> Actually, I haven't created a new one, yet..
<gnomefreak> arleq: also an error or some output while running in terminal would help if you have it
<arleq> gnomefreak, let me see.
<gnomefreak> arleq: what addons do you have installed? if removing them/disabling them does it than work
 * gnomefreak now figured out why you wanted it uploaded to ppas
<gnomefreak> cheater
<arleq> gnomefreak, when TBB starts, it asks me to create a new account
<arleq> no console messages
<gnomefreak> arleq: how many profiles do you see in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<arleq> gnomefreak, now, after creating a new one: I have just one... the newly created one :-\
<arleq> weird... I remember to have the valid 'old' one...
<arleq> maybe another location under ~
<arleq> yep
<arleq> gnomefreak, I have my valid profile under ~/.thunderbird/
<gnomefreak> arleq: ok please file a bug report, i will look at it this week sometime on that bug report can you please attach the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade there should be 3 of them
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> asac: doesnt tb still use ~/.mozilla-thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> if we changed iut than i know what happened :)
<arleq> gnomefreak, what does «iut» mean?
<gnomefreak> it
<gnomefreak> typo
<arleq> gnomefreak, may I move my valid profile to the new location where tb is looking for profile files?
<gnomefreak> arleq: what version were you using in feisty?
<gnomefreak> arleq: this pc was an upgrade and i only have ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<arleq> gnomefreak, Hummm I was using 2.0.0.6 update via the ubuntuzilla script...
<gnomefreak> arleq: maybe move the profile in ~/.thunderbird to ~/.mozilla-thunderbird and see if it works (delete the one you just made in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird)
<gnomefreak> arleq: than that is your issue
<arleq> gnomefreak, ok :)
<asac> gnomefreak: we still use that ... yes
<gnomefreak> arleq: using wrong version made ~/.thunderbird by moving ~/.mozilla-tb to ~/.tb
<asac> arleq: never use ubuntzilla script
<asac> where the hell is that documented?
<gnomefreak> asac: i found the issue. arleq where is this script
<asac> is that in ubuntu wiki?
<arleq> gnomefreak, let me try that approach. I've thought of perform that..
<gnomefreak> asac: i think i know where
<arleq> gnomefreak, you mean the ubuntuzilla ?
<asac> arleq: how did you find that?
<asac> where is it documented
<gnomefreak> asac: i think its on the upgrade wiki
<asac> we have to either remove that or add a huge warning
<gnomefreak> arleq: the script you used where diod you get it
<arleq> boyz, I'll remove that script and remove my cronjobs too
<gnomefreak> arleq: i need where you found the script so we can try to not let this happen again
<asac> gnomefreak: its on sourceforge:
<asac> http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<arleq> http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<arleq> yep, sorry
<asac> anyway ... i am ok with it ... but i want to be sure that there is no trail of it in wiki.ubuntu.com
<arleq> asac was faster than I was :)
<asac> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<asac> there is something with ubuntuzilla
<asac> gnomefreak: ok lets point the section on that page. "Automated installation of the latest Thunderbird" ... to the mozillateam ppa instead
 * gnomefreak has an idea
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> if i can
<gnomefreak> asac: hack the script to use exsiting profile ;)
<asac> well .... its not the script but thunderbird itsself
<asac> at some point _we_ should return to use .thunderbird
<gnomefreak> too much shit on this page
<asac> but i feel unsafe about that and have no clue how to properly do that
<gnomefreak> asac: i like that idea
<asac> gnomefreak: where is the apt archive wiki page for mozillateam?
<asac> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<gnomefreak> do it the same way the clean install does it? and have mvo poke u-m so it doesnt fail
<arleq> gnomefreak, I've bzip'ed the 'old' ~/.thunderbird directory... going to drop it into the new
<gnomefreak> arleq: all you had to do was mv ~/.mozilla-thunderbird ~/.mozilla-thunderbird.old  than mv ~/.thunderbird ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<arleq> gnomefreak, I know.. I know.. :)  just backing up
<arleq> voilà!!
<arleq> here I am.. all those things back :)
<arleq> gnomefreak, thanx, man
<gnomefreak> np
<arleq> so, let's say I remove that ubuntuzilla crap
<gnomefreak> asac: how do you want to do this re-write the whole doc?
<gnomefreak> arleq: dont keep it. we ALWAYS have repos for updated packages that cant/can make it in repos
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives.
<asac> gnomefreak: i think we should just add our repos right on top where it says: Installing the newest version of Thunderbird from Mozilla
<asac> then add "(discouraged)" to all other method titles
<arleq> boyz, I think I don't get the meaning of a 'preview' package
<arleq> it's like Debian's 'experimental'?
<asac> arleq: its _newer_ than whats in the normal archive :)
<arleq> asac, oh... cool.. but this repo: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu gutsy main universe
<arleq> doesn't conficts with the main ones, does it?
<asac> i think it doesn't
<arleq> ok..
<arleq> gonna update && upgrade now :P
<gnomefreak> how do you spell qulity?
<asac> pressing-thumbs :)
<gnomefreak> quality
<asac> gnomefreak: you are the native speaker here :)
<gnomefreak> yeah i know
<arleq> asac, what's your native tongue?
<gnomefreak> asac: take a look i added a little more than just that
<asac> arleq: C ;)
<arleq> asac, hehehehe :P
<gnomefreak> :) im an asshole
<asac> arleq: german
<gnomefreak> ok brb smoke let me know if changes are needed
<arleq> where can I find the GPG signature for that Gutsy repo?
<arleq> gnomefreak, ok
<gnomefreak> asac: iceape 1.1.5 is uploaded to PPA finally
<asac> arleq: unfortunatly ppa archives are not yet signed ... the launchpad devs are working on a solution
<arleq> asac, thanks for the info
<arleq> asac, Do you run grandparadiso?
<gnomefreak> once its signed we can (i still need to look into this) make a key for ubuntu-mozillateam so anyone that uploads uses same
<gnomefreak> arleq: yep we all do
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> arleq: not regularaly ... in fact i usually run epiphany, because my ffox installs are more often broken than not
<asac> but otherwise i would
<asac> firefox-3.0 is the package
<arleq> hehe... what about the stable firefox... do they co-live?
<gnomefreak> asac: lol
<asac> arleq: yes you can install both
<gnomefreak> arleq: yes
<arleq> c00l
<asac> they use separate profile dirs
<gnomefreak> srthey are both in gutsy official repos
<gnomefreak> arleq: they are both in official gutsy repos
<arleq> gonna search for firefox-granparadiso package
<arleq> gnomefreak, oh
<asac> arleq: its called firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> arleq: firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> we changed the name
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't see any changes on thunderbirdnewversion yet?
<asac> did you forget to commit them?=
<arleq> should I apt-get firefox-granparadiso or  firefox-3.0 ???
<asac> arleq: the latter
<gnomefreak> no im looking at it
<arleq> asac, thanks
<asac> gnomefreak: ah ok
<gnomefreak> Ubuntu-Mozillateam has supported repos for newer versions of packages found in the Ubuntu repos. [WWW] here All other methods are unsupported by Ubuntu-* teams and we discourage People from using them. The Ubuntu Mozillateam packages and maintains Mozilla products in Ubuntu repos. By using our repos you are promised the same quality packages as the ones in repos.
<gnomefreak> 3rd paragraph under Installing the newest
<gnomefreak> ...
<arleq> firefox-3.0 - lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version) :P
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<gnomefreak> asac: btw we need to take that out of ff 2.0
<gnomefreak> i thought we did but 2 weeks ago saw a bug on it
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<asac> gnomefreak: thats good ... but please don't claim that they are of the _same_ quality ... they just try to be of the _same_ quality
<gnomefreak> asac: what should i use instead since its the same devs that work on official packages
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak>  This is a build of a random development version (aka trunk). It is ment for preview
<gnomefreak>  and not for production use.
<gnomefreak> that needs to be removed from ff2.0
<gnomefreak> and ment == meant
<asac> gnomefreak: ah in the package control file?
<gnomefreak> yes
<arleq> guys, I've installed firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> apt-cache show firefox
<asac> damn
<arleq> but still have two commands in my PATH
<asac> that sucks much
<arleq> firefox and firefox.ubuntu :P
<asac> rm -r /opt/thunder* /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu
<asac> aeh
<gnomefreak> asac: it was added back due to using same branch for 3.0 maybe the changes that were made were reverted but not sure.
<asac> rm -r /opt/firefox
<asac> i guess
<asac> no ... it was just not escalated
<arleq> asac: those `rm' lines were for me?
<asac> arleq: i have no idea what mess this ubuntuzilla script causes
<asac> try to figure out if it allows you to uninstall what it did cleanly
<arleq> ok :P
<arleq> asac, if you run ff3.0, where was it installed?
<asac> gnomefreak: if you see such bugs, please escalate them to me with the proper severity ... this should have never made it to final gutsy
<gnomefreak> asac: something like We try to keep the same quality in our PPA repos as we do for official repos
<asac> gnomefreak: the packages adhere the same packaging standards as the official releases. Of course, they lack the amount of testing and thus might have undiscovered bugs
<asac> or something like that
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> arleq: he?
<asac> arleq: its installed in the firefox-3.0 package
<asac> dpkg -L firefox-3.0
<asac> to see the files
<arleq> asac: I mean where in the filesystem..
<arleq> oh, ok
<asac> arleq: it uses xulrunner-1.9
<asac> dpkg -L xulrunner-1.9
<gnomefreak> fixed and i added link to report bugs but we need to change that page as soon as we find out if PPA bugs are staying on LP or not
<asac> gnomefreak: why wouldn't they?
<gnomefreak> asac: it started outr as a "bug"
<asac> well at least bugs in the packages of the mozillateam should be filed as usual
<gnomefreak> not sure how they are handling it
<asac> maybe with a tag |ppa|
<arleq>  dpkg -l |grep firefox
<arleq> doesn't list any ff3.0 packages :(
<gnomefreak> asac: the bug reporters need to state where they got them from (or we are looking at triagers closing our PPA bugs since they are not "official" if they dont know to keep them open
<gnomefreak> arleq: try firefox-*
<asac> hmm ... they should use the "report a bug" menu entry
<asac> and who are triagers?
<gnomefreak> yeah they should
<gnomefreak> asac: all of them
<arleq> gnomefreak, no luck
<gnomefreak> see #ubuntu-bugs for some
<asac> gnomefreak: i didn't know that there are lots of triager effectively helping on mozila bugs
<gnomefreak> arleq: apt-cache policy firefox-3.0
<arleq> gnomefreak, I have two packages listed, none installed
<asac> hmm ... is hjmf missing in action?
<gnomefreak> asac: there are (mainly newer triagers) but i see all kinds of names that i dont remember closing bugs and crap
<arleq> they've a 500 number before the URL
<arleq> ok,
<arleq> brb
<gnomefreak> asac: i saw him last week i thought
<asac> here?
<gnomefreak> arleq: thats normal
<gnomefreak> asac: i think so
<asac> i don't have much mails in my ubuntu inbox of him
<asac> eventually there is one on oct 15 though
<asac> but just one
<gnomefreak> arleq: dpkg -l grep firefox-* should work if not try dpkg -l firefox-*
<gnomefreak> i havent seen him in bug mail much either
<gnomefreak> although i havent seen anyone but you and me for most part in bugmail and im on low side of that atm
<gnomefreak> asac: so far iceape looks good been using it since 10pm last night and was up half the night playing with it. maybe total playing time 8 hours or so but i say take it tonight unless i see a bug
<gnomefreak> i will start on hardys today
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... try ajax sites as well ... (maps.google.com et al) ... and if all works well point me to the ppa to pick it up
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: ok oct 17 was his last post
<asac> i think its still ok
<gnomefreak> i will ping you later this afternoon if all is well
<asac> he might just be busted
<asac> i sent him a mail though a week ago or so asking if he is fine ... but haven't received a reply though
<gnomefreak> ok bbl gotta get going so i have time to play later
<Ubulette> hi
<exception__> hi
<shirish> hi all, anybody up?
<shirish> I did do a make clean
<shirish> this is on a gutsy machine
<exception__> ya
<shirish> Compiling lib/wmainfo.py ...
<shirish> make: *** [compile] Error 1
<shirish> any ideas or do people know about it?
<shirish> oops, wrong forum
<shirish> exception__: my issue is with the latest firefox 3.0 trunk from Ubulette's repository , whenever i try to use firefox-3.0 i get this
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ firefox-3.0
<shirish> Couldn't load XPCOM.
<Ubulette> hi shirish
<shirish> Ubulette: hey :)
<Ubulette> my best guess is that you're still running very old debs
<Jazzva> Good evening, everybody :)...
<Ubulette> shirish, plz show me: apt-cache policy libnss3-0d libnspr4-0d firefox-3.0 xulrunner-1.9 | grep Installed
<shirish> Ubulette: lol, in this case this is the pits, why should this happen, anyway any ideas so please tell me.
<shirish>  apt-cache policy libnss3-0d libnspr4-0d firefox-3.0 xulrunner-1.9 | grep Installed
<shirish>   Installed: 3.12.0+cvs20070911t0322+bbot-2
<shirish>   Installed: 4.7.0+cvs20070912t1837+bbot-1
<shirish>   Installed: 3.0~alpha9~cvs20071021t0946+bbot-1
<shirish>   Installed: 1.9~a9~cvs20071021t0946+bbot-1
<Ubulette> bingo
<Ubulette>   Installed: 3.12.0~cvs20071019t0355+bbot-1
<Ubulette>   Installed: 4.7.0~cvs20071016t1137+bbot-1
<Ubulette>   Installed: 3.0~alpha9~cvs20071021t0946+bbot-1
<Ubulette>   Installed: 1.9~a9~cvs20071021t0946+bbot-1
<Ubulette> nss and nspr are wrong
<Ubulette> remember i told you for force when I renamed "+" => "~"
<shirish> Ubulette: so how do I set it right
<Ubulette> apt-get install libnss3-0d=3.12.0~cvs20071019t0355+bbot-1 libnspr4-0d=4.7.0~cvs20071016t1137+bbot-1
<Ubulette> you're 5 weeks behind for those two ;)
<shirish> Ubulette: omgod
<Ubulette> (you may have more debs to force if you installed -dev or/and -dbgm)
<Ubulette> try that and tell me ;)
<shirish> I have more debs to force, pastebin you the entire exercise
<Ubulette> just abuse of apt-cache policy foo
<shirish> Ubulette: http://pastebin.ca/745778
<Ubulette> where foo is all the debs that are behind
<shirish> Ubulette: if you look up that paste, you will see no. of packages which were removed when I downgraded.
<Ubulette> The following packages will be REMOVED:  firefox-dev libnspr4-0d-dbgsym libnspr4-dev libnss3-0d-dbgsym libnss3-dev
<Ubulette> all the libs are expected, you can readd them if you want.
<Ubulette> firefox-dev is ff2-dev but depends on nss/nspr-dev so it's expected too. you can readd that to
<Ubulette> but none of those are required unless you compiled something mozilla related
<gnomefreak> i guess i should set up a hardy chroot instead :(
<gnomefreak> oh well lets see what happens
<shirish> Ubulette: installing firefox-dev is giving me different stuff
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, instead of what ?
<Ubulette> shirish, show me
<gnomefreak> using installed hardy
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, i don't recommend that to anyone, but i'm doing it myself ;)
<shirish> Ubulette: hang on, dunno if this is good or not, but wait a minute, will show you.
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: im gonna use the chroot to build (less issues than if i build on installed hardy
<shirish> http://pastebin.ca/745792
<gnomefreak> but lets see how iceape does since there isnt anything that really changed from gutsy to hardy for iceape
<Ubulette> shirish, seems all good
<Ubulette> shirish, does ff3 work now ?
<shirish> yup, it works , hallelujah, at last :P
<Ubulette> good
<shirish> thanx for helping out, although at some time the names need to be shorterned, I'm hoping it will happen the day when mozilla moves to bzr, then the time stamp wouldn't have to be so big.
<Ubulette> shirish, i don't know how long I will do debs for gutsy. I plan to start doing hardy rsn
<Ubulette> moz will move to hg, not bzr
 * shirish does a double-take
<Ubulette> bzr is far too slow
<shirish> I thought they were going for bzr
<gnomefreak> asac: where does fakeroot debian/rules source get the files from? svn? cvs?
 * shirish mutters something about mozilla devs & hg
<shirish> me now will have to learn hg sometime soon I guess
<shirish> Ubulette: any idea when hardy run is going to start up?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: just another thought (besides the iceape thoughts for mozclient) can we add a tarballs dir inside mozclient for when it creates tarball to put it there instead of inside general dir ?
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ lsb_release -d
<Ubulette> Description:    Ubuntu hardy (development branch)
<Ubulette> shirish, started a few days ago
<gnomefreak> shirish: the repos are open but beware toolchain is being added so you might get some bad brakage
<gnomefreak> breakage
<shirish> gnomefreak: thanx, I think I would wait for a month before getting on the bandwagon, when the toolchain gets stabilized a bit :)
<gnomefreak> shirish: thats a good idea
<shirish> :)
 * gnomefreak wonders if i can use that for 2.0 
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<asac> gnomefreak: source? ... no idea .... look in debian/rules :)
<gnomefreak> worked for trunk
<asac> gnomefreak: should be cvs
<gnomefreak> asac: im thinking of using that to update the source for IA2
<gnomefreak> i have 1.1.5 on hardy building so far
<asac> gnomefreak: good idea ... just verify that it gets it from cvs
<asac> might as well try to download a tarball from ftp
<gnomefreak> asac: there are no sources up there
<gnomefreak> just reg. use tarballs
<gnomefreak> assuming they are missing dirs. files needed to build source
<asac> i think it doesn't download for iceape, but it just removes nonfree files et al
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, i'll update mozclient to do that if you want.
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: please do, im gonna try running rules to see, it doesnt state what it uses just states date/time/ect..
<Ubulette> just need to think about the remove-bin instead of my current remove-everything-not-needed
<gnomefreak> frigging hardys build failed
<Ubulette> ?
<gnomefreak> xpcon errors
<gnomefreak> xpcom even i might know why
<Ubulette> hmm, the current iceape package has no mozilla dir, right ?
<Ubulette> do we still want that ?
<gnomefreak> right
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i move everything in mozilla dir back one dir
<gnomefreak> if i do it manually
<gnomefreak> so configure and rest of files are in same dir as debian
<gnomefreak> shit
<gnomefreak> asac:  iceape failed to build on PPA
<gnomefreak> looking at it now
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> seems gutsy build failed on PPA the same way hardy is failing locally lets see if this fixes it
<gnomefreak> i might have not commited the 99_configure patch to bzr might be the issue but would have thout it would have failed during appling patches
<Ubulette> mozclient can do iceape-2.0~a1~cvsxxx
<gnomefreak> ty
<Ubulette> well, will do
<gnomefreak> ill play with it as soon as i can
<gnomefreak> im thinking its bzr builddeb thats failing TBH
<gnomefreak> asac: do i need to bzr add any patches after updating them?
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 46151857 Oct 22 20:55 iceape_2.0~a1~cvs20071022t1059.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: is the readme updated for it?
<Ubulette> readme ?
<Ubulette> in mozclient ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Ubulette> haven't push anything yet
<gnomefreak> ah that would be why no revisions ;)
<Ubulette> :)
<gnomefreak> if updating the patch fixes this i have to figure out how to push that to branch, but i dont get it dpkg-buildpackage doesnt fail but bzr bd does
<Ubulette> hmm, i'd like to do iceape2. seems fun
<Ubulette> should be close enough to xul1.9/ff3
<Ubulette> maybe share some patches
<Ubulette> i like to do cvs stuff :)
<gnomefreak> the patches (most of them) need to be changed/updated
<Ubulette> I'll name it iceape-2.0_2.0~a1~cvs20071022t1059.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> so it can coexist with regular iceape
<gnomefreak> anyone care to look at http://pastebin.mozilla.org/223611 and tell me what im missing (just ran autoconf2.13 im thinking maybe it wasnt pushed to bzr
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: if you do please enable the ubuntu prefs patch
<Ubulette> let me start 1st ;)
<Ubulette> is there a usable bzr branch somewhere ? to start with ?
<gnomefreak> 82_prefs_ubuntu.dpatch this one
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: yes hold on
 * shirish out
<Ubulette> damn, dpatch
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<Ubulette> quilt is good for you ):
<Ubulette> :)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: change it if you like
<gnomefreak> i planne don that anyway
<gnomefreak> planned
<gnomefreak> but i would like to keep 1.1.5 dpatch since ive invested a day so far in it
<Ubulette> sure
<gnomefreak> fuck
<gnomefreak> 99_configure is failing
<Ubulette> 1.1.5 is not ready so I propose to fork 2.0 at commit 94
<Ubulette> seems good ?
<gnomefreak> make it a separate branch
<gnomefreak> yes
<Ubulette> hmm, I think I started xul1.9 from scratch
<Ubulette> as none of the patches could be reused
<gnomefreak> now 99_configure wont apply something here is fucked up bad
 * gnomefreak goes to start from scratch
<Ubulette> hmm, could iceape2 use xul1.9 like ff3 ?
<Ubulette> not sure tb is ready
<gnomefreak> as it stands i doubt it but it should beable ot
<gnomefreak> to
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: only way atm to know is to try it unless you find something moz devs posted about it
<Ubulette> waa, 55 patches
<gnomefreak> ok rebuilding gutsy to see if its me or not
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: iceape doesnt have that many
<Ubulette> hmm, i'm looking at iceape_1.1.4-1ubuntu2
<Ubulette> 55 patches
<gnomefreak> ok maybe it does
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: not all are still used
<gnomefreak> but the one above i would really like to get enabled again
<gnomefreak> for somereason it fails to apply and i threw up my hands at that time
<gnomefreak> btw xpcom SUCKS
<Ubulette> look in bugzilla, it may a known bug with a patch
<Ubulette> +be
<gnomefreak> it build fine lastnight, thats why i uploaded it but its failing to and i havent done updates in gutsy chroot i dont fucking get it (it has to be the autoconf2.13 fucking up a patch
<gnomefreak> willing to bet its the xpcom patch too ;)
<gnomefreak> but patches apply
<gnomefreak> its spinning lets see what happens
<Ubulette> arghh, no cdbs either
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> its still failing im gonna try manualy building it
 * gnomefreak doesnt understand why it fails now and didnt 12 hours ago
<gnomefreak> maybe tarball is messed up?
<Ubulette> did you change your gcc ?
<Ubulette> looks like a visibility issue
<gnomefreak> not that i know of between yesterday and today in chroot
<Ubulette> hardy or gutsy ?
<gnomefreak> 20_force-no-pragma-visibility-for-gcc-4.2_4.3
<gnomefreak> fixed that afaik.
<gnomefreak> it passed build yesterday in gutsy chroot tried today and it failed (same chroot no uypgrades between builds
<Ubulette> gcc 4.2 fixed a couple of visibility issues
<gnomefreak> now its failling across the boards gutsy and hardy
<Ubulette> hmm, then I don't know
<gnomefreak> i wish i did
<gnomefreak> damn what version does your gutsy chroot have for gcc
<gnomefreak> Version: 4:4.1.2-9ubuntu2?
<Ubulette> 4.1.3 by default
<Ubulette> Installed: 4:4.1.2-9ubuntu2
<Ubulette> but you ask for gcc-4.2 in debian/rules
<gnomefreak> gcc-4.2 is already the newest version.
<Ubulette> hardy is ahead
<gnomefreak> how do i use 4.2 by default
<gnomefreak> in gutsy i can care less about hardy atm
<gnomefreak> hardy build has never passed
<gnomefreak> gutsys did
<Ubulette> oh
<gnomefreak> thats why im having such a hard time with this since gutsy has built 12 hours ago and fails now
 * gnomefreak willing to bet gcc wasnt upgraded in gutsy
<gnomefreak> in last day
<gnomefreak> shit i have to change the version in about
<gnomefreak> im wondering if tarball isnt screwed up somehow
<gnomefreak> if this passes its a tarball issue or a bzr bd issue
<asac> oh we have iceape in mozclient now
<asac> nice
<gnomefreak> fuck iceape
<asac> i think iceape 2.0 should be build against xulrunner-1.9
<asac> gnomefreak: you know how to fix 99_configure
<asac> you did it multiple times so far
<gnomefreak> its fixeed
<gnomefreak> its still failing
<gnomefreak> xpcom
<asac> then its not fixed :)
<asac> he?=
<gnomefreak> 99_configure applies
<asac> and?
<gnomefreak> it fails later on xpcom
<asac> during build?
<gnomefreak> hold on ill get you link
<asac> 99_configure is the last patch ... sio it must be during build
<gnomefreak> -DBUILD_ID=2007100801 tells me yes
<asac> gnomefreak: you said it built properly yesterday
<Ubulette> asac, about mozclient
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> just need to think about the remove-bin instead of my current remove-everything-not-needed
<gnomefreak> asac: it did as i installed it and haave been using it
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/223611 failure
<gnomefreak> that is what has been bothering me so damn much :(
<gnomefreak> gonna grab revision before yesterdays upload and start over
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know wha tyou think about the error if you can think of one
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: can you also set mozclient up for 1.1.5 i have a strange feeling about the tarball rules is making
<Ubulette> isn't 1.1.5 a release ?
<asac> gnomefreak: thats the visibility bug
<asac> you appear to have dropped a patch
<Ubulette> [21:44] <Ubulette> looks like a visibility issue
<asac> most likely you just didn't update 99_confiugre
<Ubulette> 20_visibility.dpatch has been dropped
<asac> because the touches configure.in
<Ubulette> (well, forget it, i don't know)
<gnomefreak> i did update it but i didnt bzr add 99_configure could that be it (thats why all my pulls from branch are failing now?
<Ubulette> (i'm gonna deco rsn)
<gnomefreak> thats why im staring from before todays upload
<gnomefreak> if i can get it to build than i can worry about revising the branch
<Ubulette_> i knew it
<asac> 22:24 < gnomefreak> i did update it but i didnt bzr add 99_configure could that be it (thats why all my pulls from branch are failing now?
<asac> 22:24 < asac> gnomefreak: you have to commit it to bzr (not add)
<asac> 22:24 < asac> but yes
<IdleOne> why does trying to remove firefox want to remove epiphany-browser?
<asac> Ubulette_: do we reconnect in sync now?
<IdleOne> and java6
<gnomefreak> asac: when i used bzr add ... it didnt give me anything thats what bothered me
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: they depend on eachother
<asac> gnomefreak: not bzr add ... you have to commit the updated 99_configure patch
<Ubulette_> asac, I get a new IP every 24h
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: so two different browsers depend on each other?
<gnomefreak> asac: commit debian/patches/99.....?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: notice all browsers depend on firefox
<IdleOne> that doesnt make sense. why wasnt epiphany installed then when firefox was
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: thats gonna change in the future
<Ubulette_> asac, hopefully that f*g rule will change soon. i'll have 7 days then
<gnomefreak> install epiphany will install ff
<asac> gnomefreak: update 99_configure (e.g. dpatch-edit ... autoconf2.13 ... exit)
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> then commit the changes
<gnomefreak> than just push
<gnomefreak> ah i didnt add a patch
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: so I have to keep FF to use epiphany?
<gnomefreak> iu updated it
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: for the most part yes
<IdleOne> okie then
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: thats why xulrunner is in works
<Ubulette_> IdleOne, that could change someday if epiphany moves to xulrunner 1.9
<asac> chpe is working on it
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: doesnt seem right though that a user doesnt have the choice and has to keep certain software to use other software
<Ubulette_> IdleOne, it's called a dependency :)
<IdleOne> but I guess I can live with it
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: thats why everything will depend on xulrunner instead
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: its being fixed for hardy
<IdleOne> cool beans
<gnomefreak> we didnt have time to fix it in gutsy
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: afaik the plan was to make things depend on xul instead of ff
<IdleOne> cant wait to see how bad hardy breaks when it finds FF2.0 GP and epiphany on my machine lol
<Ubulette_> gnomefreak, yes, that's what I've just said
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: it wont break
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: i have the 3 + more installed
<IdleOne> well I trust you gnomefreak so if yo tell me it will be ok then it will be ok :)
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: everything works atm in hardy
<IdleOne> has the first alpha been released yet?
<Ubulette_> lol, no
<gnomefreak> since we have xulrunner 1.9 in gutsy repos it should be fairly easy to start depending on it in hardy
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: repos have been open for like 3 days
<IdleOne> lol
<gnomefreak> give it a month or so before 1st alpha
<IdleOne> well I dont know if Im ready for an upgrade yet
<gnomefreak> if your smart you wont upgrade
<gnomefreak> well for a bit
<IdleOne> I'll wait till herd or tribe or whatever " 1 " it is going to be called is released
<gnomefreak> flock maybe
<IdleOne> hahaha
<gnomefreak> heron is a bird
<gnomefreak> birds flock
<gnomefreak> but we shouldnt have too many big changes in this release
<IdleOne> hey I jusdt installed fOCK1 OR fLUCK1 AND NOTHING WORKS! CAN SOMEBODY HELP??? pleeeeeeeeeeease
<IdleOne> LOL
<IdleOne> btw guys I dont mean to seem like I dont appreciate all you guys do for us Ubuntu users but FF is killing my machine :/
<gnomefreak> asac: remember what screwed me up now
<gnomefreak> when i go to commit i get mozilla files also being commited as unknowns
<gnomefreak> talking 80 lines of files
<gnomefreak> how do i prevent this?
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to run fakeroot debian/rules clean  ... before doing anything
<gnomefreak> before commiting
<gnomefreak> might be a good rteason
<gnomefreak> -t
<gnomefreak> still lists them damnit
<gnomefreak> ah its trying to commit everything in top level dir.
<gnomefreak> since im not using bzr i guess would be reason
<gnomefreak> i would rather omit the non debian files so im gonna see if it changes using bzr setup
<gnomefreak> asac: why would autoconf2.13 update 80_system_libs.dpatch
<gnomefreak> i think is where the issue is
<gnomefreak> after running autoconf2.13 i cd back into debian dir and commit and that is the only thing that gets commited
<gnomefreak> bbl im pissed off now
 * tonyyarusso wonders why
<Ubulette> ftbfs with iceape 1.1.5 ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: try to step back a few meter ... and look from a different perspective
<asac> :)
<asac> oh i think its a few feet for you :)
<Ubulette> i've converted iceape to quilt
<asac> Ubulette: \o/
<Ubulette> i did that on 1.1.4
<Ubulette> so not to repeat the mistake of nss
<asac> well ... actually we are now forked form debian
<asac> mistake?
<Ubulette> remember the version bump and dpatch->quilt i did at the same time
<asac> Ubulette: hmm ... switching patchsystem for a security upload is not really minimal :)
<Ubulette> i've lost parts of 1 or 2 patches at that time
<asac> Ubulette: ah right.
<asac> Ubulette: so now we maintain iceape independently from debian?
<Ubulette> i dont plan to push my 1.1.4. just make it build then bump
<Ubulette> only iceape2
<asac> ah ... ok i thought this was for the 1.1.5 update
<asac> find with that
<asac> lets go ahead and the take over the debian packages :)
<asac> s/and the/and then/
<Ubulette> i've nicely merged the patches, with comments and all
<asac> how many patches are still there?
<Ubulette> scripted of course
<Ubulette> I've kept 47
<asac> 47... thats massive
<asac> how many do we have in xul?
<Ubulette> dropped the unused ones
<asac> 10
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> aeh 9
<asac> can't we just drop all patches? and then add only those needed?
<Ubulette> but I assume I'll drop most of those 47 at the bump
<asac> ok
<asac> ah right ... you didn't bump yet
<Ubulette> I did, but I reverted to do the migration 1st
<asac> yeah ... right
<Ubulette> see ? I learn for my mistakes ;)
<Ubulette> ok, it builds
<Ubulette> hmm.. should I do cdbs now or after the bump
<asac> hard to say
<asac> i would do everything before
<asac> once we use cdbs there will finally be no roam for cooperation with debian i guess
<Ubulette> well, I've never heard of mike's opinion on our work here in the last 4-5 months so if he doesn't give a damn, I don't either
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> I don't mean to be rude or anything, it's just a fact, we did something we thought right, i just can't see anything on the debian side
<gnomefreak> ok i get autoconf either makes the patch good or bad but why dont i have an updated 99_configure why did it change the libs patch (that doesnt make sense
 * gnomefreak willing to bet there is something in the libs patch that has to do with xpcom failure
<gnomefreak> (Gutsy)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/test/work/ubuntu-1.1.x$ bzr commit
<gnomefreak> modified debian/patches/80_system_libs.dpatch
<gnomefreak> 99_ isnt there
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you commit wihtout lookin what you changed?
<Ubulette> do bzr st before
<gnomefreak> all i did was autoconf2.13 and i didnt commit it i canceled it
<gnomefreak> either way it updated wrong patch from what i can see
<asac> gnomefreak: you mix things up
<asac> you probably didn't edit 99_configure but 80_system libs
<asac> so configure diff is now in there
<asac> ouch
<gnomefreak> (Gutsy)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/test/work/build-area/iceape-1.1.5$ dpatch-edit-patch 99_configure
<gnomefreak> try again
<asac> gnomefreak: before you try again ... reset everytrhing to a clean state
<asac> dpatch is a beast ... if you did something wrong at some point you won't be able to clean things up properly
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/223723
<gnomefreak> thats what i did
<gnomefreak> if you find what i did wrong please tell me
<asac> gnomefreak: you update the patch in build-area
<asac> but then you don't copy the updated patch to your ubuntu-1.1.x directory
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> #
<asac> dpatch-edit-patch: /home/gnomefreak/test/work/build-area/iceape-1.1.5/debian/patches/99_configure.dpatch updated.
<asac> #
<asac> (Gutsy)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/test/work/build-area/iceape-1.1.5$ cd ..
<asac> #
<asac> (Gutsy)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/test/work/build-area$ cd ..
<asac> #
<asac> (Gutsy)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/test/work$ cd ubuntu-1.1.x/
<asac> #
<asac> (Gutsy)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/test/work/ubuntu-1.1.x$ bzr commit
<gnomefreak> yes i know what i did, so ill copy it over
<asac> right
<asac> but uncommit the 80_... commit
<gnomefreak> why did that change :(
<asac> thats most likely garbage you produced
<asac> no idea
<gnomefreak> i never commited it
<gnomefreak> i canceled the commit
<asac> gnomefreak: you committed it
<asac> ah ok
<asac> then clean-tree
<asac> revert
<asac> before you commit next time
<gnomefreak> clean-tree?
<asac> otherwise the garbage will still be in 80_...
<asac> clean-tree removes files that are not managed by bzr
<asac> bzr revert; bzr clean-tree
<asac> brings your tree to pristine state
<gnomefreak> after i copy the patch over
<asac> ah clean-tree is in bzrtools
<asac> no
<asac> do that before you do anything
<gnomefreak> than i will have to rerun autoconf?
<asac> you don't want to start with a cluttered tree
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> then you have to do what you did
<asac> and copy over 99_configure
<asac> then commit that file
<asac> done
<gnomefreak> (Gutsy)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/test/work/ubuntu-1.1.x$ bzr revert; bzr clean-tree * debian/patches/80_system_libs.dpatch
<gnomefreak> No files deleted.
<gnomefreak> thats good?
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> ok
<Ubulette> seems my last commit is too big for lp/codebrowse
<Ubulette> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587010
<asac> yeah ... won't happen
<asac> nm approach is superior :)
<Ubulette> hmmm
<Ubulette>   firefox-3.0: Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.3) but 1.18.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Ubulette> wtf ?
<Ubulette> is hardy behind gutsy ?
<asac> Ubulette: yeah pango has been updated in gutsy
<asac> and hardy is still close
<asac> so thats what you see :)
<asac> hardy should open soon though
<asac> (for general uploads)
<Ubulette> gutsy shows:
<Ubulette> $ apt-cache policy libpango1.0-0
<Ubulette> libpango1.0-0:
<Ubulette>   Installed: 1.18.2-0ubuntu1
<Ubulette>   Candidate: 1.18.2-0ubuntu1
<asac> Ubulette: gutsy proposed  has newer
<Ubulette> ohh
<asac> its not yet moved to real gutsy ... i think the same will happen with a bunch of gnome packages that didn't made gutsy, but where ment to be in
<asac> s/where/were/
<Ubulette> my bot should not use proposed, just plain
<Ubulette> damn
<asac> yeah ... thats probably the problem then
<asac> just plain + security i guess
<Ubulette> god, i've used the whole set since day 1. plain, security, updates and backports
<Ubulette> used to be empty
<Ubulette> fixed
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> asac, how do I pass a variable to configure using cdbs ?
<Ubulette> LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed" ./configure --blabla
<Ubulette> with cdbs, I no longer call configure myself
<asac> you mean an env variable?
<Ubulette> LDFLAGS
<asac> DEB_CONFIGURE_SCRIPT_ENV = CC="$(CC)" CXX="$(CXX)" CFLAGS="$(CFLAGS)" CXXFLAGS="$(CXXFLAGS)" CPPFLAGS="$(CPPFLAGS)" LDFLAGS="$(LDFLAGS)"
<asac> thats already set ... so just set LDFLAGS
<Ubulette> cool
<Ubulette> that rules file is huge
<Ubulette> mostly rebranding and chrome tweaking
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-23
<asac> hmm
<Ubulette> what ?
<asac> Ubulette: actually we should consider to just use seamonkey for 2.0 ... the idea was to use iceape to embrace debian
<asac> and build a bridge of cooperation
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> you mean I'd better start from scratch, like i did for xul1.9
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> Ubulette: no ... we can go ahead from there
<asac> if it doesn't make sense we can start from scratch
<asac> but maybe we can then branch the ffox-3.0 branch
<asac> and reuse that
<Ubulette> seems closer to xul
<asac> closer to xul?
<Ubulette> + user profile from ff3
<asac> its an app on top of xul ;)
<asac> like ff3
<asac> isn't it`?
<Ubulette> well, not sure it's ready for an external libxul like ff3
<Ubulette> we can try
<asac> Ubulette: it should be ... otherwise we don't want it I guess
<asac> Ubulette: a main goal for hardy is to not ship duplicate mozilla code anymore
<Ubulette> i know but i'm not upstream, so I don't know if it's ready
<asac> but i see that this will be difficult :) ... tbird will probably not be ready  on trunk in time
<Ubulette> isn't tb part of seamonkey ?
<asac> no
<asac> they share a bunch of code (mailnews/
<asac> )
<asac> but mail/ is just tbird
<Ubulette> when you fetch suite, it fetches everything, browser/mail/mailnews/calendar/etc..
<asac> on trunk?
<asac> on branch it didn't do that
<asac> iceape-1.0.11~pre071022$ find mail | wc -l
<asac> 3
<asac> iceape-1.0.11~pre071022$ find browser/ | wc -l
<asac> 3
<asac> same for browser
<Ubulette> lol, right
<Ubulette> trunk too
<asac> i don't know why but client.mk appears to always fetch _all_ version.txt
<asac> no matter what
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> it'd difficultto convert all this junk to cdbs
<Ubulette> difficult
<asac> hmm only things i see is 1. generating images ... and installing some branding items to proper place
<asac> whatelse?
<asac> (i look at 1.0.x though)
<Ubulette> where do you put what it's in install-stamp ?
<Ubulette> all the install -d/-l
<Ubulette> -m
<asac> let me look
<asac> # This target should do all the work of installing the package into the
<asac> # staging directory (debian/packagename or debian/tmp).
<asac> common-install-arch:: testdir common-install-prehook-arch common-post-build-arch
<asac> common-install-indep:: testdir common-install-prehook-indep common-post-build-indep
<asac> is that good enough?
<Ubulette> hmm maybe
<Ubulette> left the 3 binary targets
<asac> left? please rephrase
<asac> whats needed there?
<Ubulette> now I need to the 3 binary targets to complete the conversion
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok but what do you need from there
<asac> in 1.0.x it just do more or less normal stuff
<asac>         grep -v \.jar $(TMP_DIR)/usr/lib/iceape/chrome/installed-chrome.txt >> $(CURDIR)/debian/iceape-browser/var/lib/iceape/chrome.d/00browser
<asac> i hope this isn't needed anymore on trunk
<asac> (lets assume they use the modern toolkit)
<Ubulette> that could be common-install-arch:: too right ?
<asac>         dh_strip -a --dbg-package=iceape-dbg
<asac>         for lib in $(CURDIR)/debian/iceape-browser/usr/lib/iceape/libsoftokn3.so $(CURDIR)/debian/iceape-browser/usr/lib/iceape/libfreebl*.so; do \
<asac>                 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/usr/lib/iceape $(CURDIR)/security/nss/cmd/shlibsign/*/shlibsign -v -i $$lib; \
<asac> Ubulette: i hope its not need ... if its needed you can either do it during install or use a binary hook
<asac> like
<asac> common-binary-post-install-arch:: $(patsubst %,binary-post-install/%,$(DEB_ARCH_PACKAGES))
<asac> or
<asac> $(patsubst %,binary-post-install/%,$(DEB_ALL_PACKAGES)) :: binary-post-install/%: binary-install/%
<Ubulette> remember i'm still with 1.1.4
<asac> for per package
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac>  diff debian/tmp.list debian/pkg.list | grep "^[<>]" | grep -v "^> DEBIAN" | sort
<asac> do you have that line as well=
<asac> ?
<asac> what does it do?
<asac> it doesn't actually write the output somewhere
<Ubulette> just stdout
<asac> so its void and we can ignore it ... right?
<asac> binary: binary-indep binary-arch find debian/tmp -printf %P\\n | sort -u > debian/tmp.list find `grep Package: debian/control | awk '{print "debian/"$$2}'` -printf %P\\n | sed 's,usr/share/iceape,usr/lib/iceape,' | sort -u > debian/pkg.list diff debian/tmp.list debian/pkg.list | grep "^[<>]" | grep -v "^> DEBIAN" | sort rm -f debian/tmp.list debian/pkg.list
<asac> ups
<Ubulette> it shows the files missed by install
<asac> ok ... lets ignore them :)
<tonyyarusso> asac: Was about to report bug #138968, saw that it's already reported and fix due for release October 26th, so here's your hug :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138968 in ubufox "The Release Notes Menu on firefox shows ubuntu 6.10 notes" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138968
<Ubulette> so jsut the DO_CHROME
<asac> tonyyarusso: well ... this doesn't deserve a hug, but a wip ... this should never have ended up in the release :)
<asac> whip
<tonyyarusso> asac: True enough, but I'm feeling charitable.  :P
<asac> hehe
<Ubulette> asac, why did you drop calendar from iceape ? sunbird is standalone right ?
<gnomefreak> ITS FIXED i think (atleast longest build since failures
<gnomefreak> Ubulette:debian dropped it iirc but they might bring it back we have sunbird instead
<asac> Ubulette: common-binary-post-install-indep:: ?
<asac> Ubulette: calendar is abandoned upstream
<gnomefreak> asac: wondering if we should drop composer (you know since tonyyarusso builds kompzer)
<asac> gnomefreak: its still supported by seamonkey devs
<gnomefreak> thats right it was upstream
<gnomefreak> asac: i know it was more of a joke than for real
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: did you get iceape 2 to build?
<asac> Ubulette: it was never supported upstream afaik ... it was one of those painful debian ideas to package it
<asac> gnomefreak: we are still at migrating this crap :)
<asac> converting 1.1.4 to use quilt + cdbs is what Ubulette is doing
<gnomefreak> lol i know its a bitch, but i was gonna try it but havent found time for the headache
<gnomefreak> yeah i was gonna do that with 1.1.x but said screw it too hard for this
<Ubulette> hmm, clean is unclean :P
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41774/
<asac> Ubulette: is that with original iceape 1.1.4 or with the cdbs port?
<Ubulette> with cdbs port
<asac> line 24-31 isn't a problem
<gnomefreak> good this means hardy will end support for 1.1.x series (assuming devs can get 2 done)
<asac> line 32-34 is a bug of how we tar it up ... those can be removed before
<asac> where are the symlinks created?
<Ubulette> by build
<asac> upstream?
<asac> strange
<asac> why didn't i see that before?
<asac> there must be something crazy going on
<asac> (maybe its a seamonkey hack though)
<Ubulette> i've built just before cdbs for a few minutes, then aborted. ported to cdbs, then dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<asac> hmm ... better start with a clean source base
<Ubulette> unpack/clean seems ok, then source; kaboom
<asac> this looks too fucked up to be true ;)
<Ubulette> i mean unpatch
<asac> yeah ... maybe there was a dpatch that wasn't a diff, but a shell script that created those links?
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... better start with a fresh orig :)
<asac> i think it must be something like above
<Ubulette> trying
<Ubulette> patch
<Ubulette> configure
<Ubulette> build
<asac> ok abort and clean
<asac> and build again :)
<Ubulette> fakeroot debian/rules clean
<Ubulette> not good. it just clean my stuff, not sources
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> how did you hook in?
<Ubulette> i've cleaned in my bzr tree -<8S
<asac> oh
<asac> maybe the wrong place ;)
<Ubulette> indeed
<Ubulette> ok, nice unpatch + distclean
<Ubulette> let's see
<Ubulette> same problem
<asac> hmmm is make clean invoked?
<asac> maybe thats missing?
<asac> hmmm mikes package does distclean only as well
<asac> ok i have downloaded pristine 1.1.4-...
<asac> now trying
<asac> 1st. dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b
<asac> 2nd. fakeroot ./debian/rules clean
<asac> 3rd dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41775/
<asac> its just a.out
<asac> which is a left over of an aborted configure
<asac> so this problem doesn't exist on pristine 1.1.4
<asac> hmm
<Ubulette> well, I don't have much in clean, just clean:: with the branding stuff
<Ubulette> I see distclean invoked
<Ubulette> but it wipe the makefiles out
<Ubulette> s
<asac> yes
<asac> thats normal for distclean
<Ubulette> but there are tons of leftovers
<asac> how long do you wait until you abort the build?
<Ubulette> not long
<Ubulette> but it was already building
<asac> hmm
<asac> its not hte in pristine package then
<asac> but those .cpp files don't exist either
<Ubulette> dist is already there
<asac> e.g. xpcom/glue/standalone/nsCOMPtr.cpp
<asac> oh now i have it
<asac> wait
<asac> yeah and its a link
<asac> lets see
<Ubulette> i have 2
<Ubulette> ix:~/bzr/build-area/iceape-1.1.4$ find . -name nsCOMPtr.cpp -ls
<Ubulette> 8393920    8 -rw-r--r--   1 fta      fta          4926 Nov 24  2004 ./xpcom/glue/nsCOMPtr.cpp
<Ubulette> 8395334    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 fta      fta            46 Oct 23 02:11 ./xpcom/glue/standalone/nsCOMPtr.cpp -> ../standalone/../../../xpcom/glue/nsCOMPtr.cpp
<Ubulette> 8395348    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 fta      fta            38 Oct 23 02:11 ./xpcom/build/nsCOMPtr.cpp -> ../build/../../xpcom/glue/nsCOMPtr.cpp
<gnomefreak> ok its still building if im up ill check it a bit later if all is good ill install it and spin source (i have to make sure that the identification is correct (as mine still says 1.1.4 but i swear i installed 1.1.5 last night
<asac> Ubulette: i couldn't reproduce it
<asac> even though i stopped at a point where that link was setup
<asac> maybe you just hit a corner case
<Ubulette> hold on, i'll push that and you tell me :)
<asac> uu
<Ubulette> rev97
<asac> which branch?
<asac> i don't have any for iceape here ;)
<Ubulette> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/iceape/iceape-2.0.dev
<asac> ok
<asac> but still 1.1.4 orig?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> k
<asac> ok its building
<asac> lets wait a minute
<asac> ok now: ../build-area/iceape-1.1.4/xpcom/glue/standalone/nsCOMPtr.cpp is:
<asac> ../build-area/iceape-1.1.4/xpcom/glue/standalone/nsCOMPtr.cpp -> ../standalone/../../../xpcom/glue/nsCOMPtr.cpp
<asac> i abort at this point
<asac> now clean
<Ubulette> btw, the crash that everybody is seeing with gtkmozemb could be caused by a missing --with-default-mozilla-five-home= in ff2,
<asac> then dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<asac> hmm
<asac> probably
<asac> i really missed that switch?
<Ubulette> i haven't checked but now that I see it in iceape, it rings a bell
<Ubulette> so, does it work for you ?
<asac> not yet sure ... currently creating the diff.gz after clean
<asac> yeah there are a bunch of links not removed
<Ubulette> so i'm not crazy
<Ubulette> good
<Ubulette> any idea of what I did wrong ?
<asac> thats strange ... there are even files in
<asac> dist/include/nsBuildID.h:
<asac> left over
<asac> e.g. dist is not cleaned by distclean
<asac> creating diff.gz agaiun
<asac> lets see
<asac> hmm
<asac> at lesat distclean did something for me now
<asac> what i find wierd is that patches are unapplied before distclean?
<asac> thats the wrong order ... for sure
<Ubulette> look at the diff, it's wrong
<Ubulette> tons of sources in there
<Ubulette> i'm too tired. I'll see that tomorrow. if you have an idea, just write it here :)
<asac> sure
<Ubulette> 'night all
<asac> will go to bed now as well
<asac> night
<shirish> hey guys anybody up, esp. Ubulette?
<gnomefreak> i really hate PPA
<gnomefreak> seems that after every build that 80
<gnomefreak> -system_libs patch changes (tells me uncommited changes go to commit and that patch is there) revert and clean-trree fixes this but why does it keep changing is what bothers me
<gnomefreak> asac: grab it right from the branch please. it builds fine PPA is being a fucking shit head atm its not yet 4am and im not fucking with it now because dput wants to uplaod new tarball and LP guys are saying that i shouldnt be. dput doesnt have a flag for push all but tarball
<gnomefreak> either i change the name of tarball wait for them to add remove package or you grab it from branch maybe ill change name a bit (not sure how the fuck to change iceape_1.1.5.orig.tar.gz any other way
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> i think i found the old tarball
<gnomefreak> im trying it atm
<gnomefreak> they really need to get the option to remove from PPA soon i would love to start clean
<gnomefreak> this should fix it all
<gnomefreak> asac: ok fixed source was accepted
<gnomefreak> ok im gonna try to go back to sleep. iceape ppa2 should be on my PPA shortly (it was a accepted 10 minutes or so ago and Lp seems to be running slow anyway
<asac> gnomefreak: ok i will try to remember to take a look in an hour or so
<asac> thanks
<asac> !
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> what do you want me to do with hardy?>
<gnomefreak> i updated branch for hardy changelog
<asac> gnomefreak: lets talk about this after you got some sleep
<gnomefreak> asac: ;)
<gnomefreak> working on it soon
<gnomefreak> its 10 til 5
<gnomefreak> i love when things just work out
<gnomefreak> asac: about iceape 1.1.5 for gutsy i asked if needed a SRU and here is what i was told (not sure if you can bypass it or not)
<gnomefreak> asac: 08:46 <          ScottK > gnomefreak: Yes.  That with the added provision that
<gnomefreak>                           before the Hardy repos open you need a motu-uvf ack.
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... it will be pushin this through security
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> gnomefreak: i asked our security team and they say the procedure for security updates is the same as for main packages ... just that there aren't any advisories
<gnomefreak> ah ok wasnt sure if you got to them or not
<asac> gnomefreak: can you post urls to your iceape dsc, diff.gz and orig please?
<asac> i want to spin them for testing before going out to lunch
<gnomefreak> asac: yes i can
<gnomefreak> give me  minute i think im low on mem for some reason
<gnomefreak> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnomefreak/ubuntu/pool/main/i/iceape/iceape_1.1.5-1ubuntu0.7.10~ppa2.diff.gz
<gnomefreak> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnomefreak/ubuntu/pool/main/i/iceape/iceape_1.1.5-1ubuntu0.7.10~ppa2.dsc
<gnomefreak> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnomefreak/ubuntu/pool/main/i/iceape/iceape_1.1.5.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> just wget them and your all set
<gnomefreak> binary 64 is built 386 hasnt started yet
<gnomefreak> im out for a while need to run some errands
<ex__> hello
<ex__> asac, is the extension blacklist feature being implemented by someone else?
<ex__> i mean, that stuff warning you if you try installing an extension that is known to crash firefox on ubuntu
<asac> hmm ... gnomefreak when exception returns acn you tell him to stay online longer?
<asac> well  if you get a grib on him before me of course :)
<asac> gnomefreak: +#82_prefs_ubuntu.dpatch .... thats bad
<asac> this should not be changed in a security upload
<asac> gnomefreak: and document the CVEs in changelog ... not the MFSAs (well MFSAs are good to have, but not essential)
<asac> i can do both now
<asac> gnomefreak: hmmm ... you must base the security updates on the same package version that is currently in ... not on the latest you have prepared
<asac> e.g. you used 1.1.4-1ubuntu3 as a base, while currently in gutsy there is 1.1.4-1ubuntu2
 * ThunderStruck plays spades while transfering mp3s
<asac> ThunderStruck: thats most likely illegal :)
<ThunderStruck> eh might be
<ThunderStruck> limewire to windows windows to ubuntu
<ThunderStruck> cant help it i love motorhead
<asac> ThunderStruck: limewire should be avail on linux as well ... its java
<ThunderStruck> i never got it to work
<ThunderStruck> only tried frostwire and it was hard to set up iirc
<asac> ThunderStruck: for me limewire just worked
<ThunderStruck> maybe ill try limewire from ubuntu and see if its different
<asac> http://www.limewire.com/download/version.php
<ThunderStruck> brb
<gnomefreak> asac: all i found were mfsa's one i did it as mike had done it and when i go to seamonkey page it gives mfsa's not cves but yes normally i would use cve's. why is the 82_prefs bad patch (and its not enabled anyway)
<asac> gnomefreak: its enabled in gutsy version ... i don't know why, but ubuntu3 isn't in ubuntu
<asac> probably that was my failure
<gnomefreak> asac: because you never pushed it
<gnomefreak> and when i got to bluekuja about it it was too late
<asac> oh right.
<gnomefreak> ubuntu3 i disabled the patch
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, which package?
<gnomefreak> because i couldnt get it to apply
<asac> yes, but that was never uploaded so it should not be disabled now in security update
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: iceape ubuntu3
<bluekuja> ah yeah
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: whatelse was in ubuntu3`
<asac> ?
<asac> why was it prepared at all?
<gnomefreak> asac: removing the suggests on -calendar
<asac> ah
<gnomefreak> installing it suggested iceape-calendar but we no longer build bins for it
<gnomefreak> that was the reason for the upload to start with (the patch was just eh lets try it
<gnomefreak> if you grabbed from my branch ubuntu3 was applied
<gnomefreak> i cant help it didnt make it in gutsy all i can do is try
<gnomefreak> ok now how does this work
<asac> gnomefreak: create a .gutsy branch ... start with the revision that was the last upload (ubuntu2)
<asac> is the branch in code.lp.net/~mozillateam ?
<gnomefreak> why not just remove ubuntu 3 and combine them into 1.1.5
<gnomefreak> asac: no i use personal branch for iceape
<bluekuja> asac: small question
<bluekuja> asac: -v variable should be used with latest ubuntu version right?
<asac> with the last version uploaded
<bluekuja> from Ubuntu
<bluekuja> of course
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> all versions > $version will be included in .changes
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> every debian revision will be in
<bluekuja> since the latest ubuntu one
<bluekuja> fine
<asac> y
<bluekuja> asac: only problem
<gnomefreak> 00list has #82_prefs_ubuntu.dpatch so it is disabled (not sure why yours is enabled) and if you look in control -calendar is gone from iceape suggests) just combine the 2 changelog entries should be all that is needed (do you want me to fix this in branch (seeing as ubuntu3 isnt gonna get uploaded)
<bluekuja> is that changes add Closes:
<bluekuja> to the changes
<bluekuja> from debian BT
<bluekuja> *BTS
<bluekuja> I guess it doesnt matter
<bluekuja> as far as we use launchpad
<bluekuja> and Closes-LP: feature
<bluekuja> not Closes: itself
<bluekuja> (in .changes)
<asac> gnomefreak: create a new branch called ...gutsy ... and start with latest revision uploaded
<gnomefreak> latest gutsy revision of 1.1.4
<asac> otherwise we will face the same problem again
<asac> on next security upload ... e.g. you don't have a branch to work on
 * gnomefreak not seeing a problem
<gnomefreak> sure i do 1.1.5
<gnomefreak> 1.1.4 is gone 1.1.5 is replacing it so whats the problem?
<asac> the problem is that there are changes in that are not security related
<gnomefreak> when 1.1.6 release i can work off of 1.1.5 since they are going in to gutsy as 1.1.5 1.1.6
<asac> just branch of your iceape branch from revision 91
<asac> then replay the revisions 95, 96 and 97 on top of that
<asac> and push to ubuntu-1.1.x.gutsy
<asac> the ubuntu-1.1.x branch will be used for hardy ... while the .gutsy will only get changes to security updates
<gnomefreak> what about revisions 92-94
<asac> those are hardy only
<asac> we don't want them in gutsy
<asac> because they are not in gutsy now
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> i see it
<asac> which is what i am talking about the whole time
<asac> ;)
<asac> if you can't do it i can do it tomorrow
<asac> now i have to go
 * asac runs
<gnomefreak> i know but it doesnt make much sense to leave them out since they are needed regaurdless if security or not. so what you are saying is under gutsy we can not do anything un security related at all?
<gnomefreak> you do know im sick of this autoconf shit right?
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> asac: where are CVE's llisted for releases?
<gnomefreak> and im still disabling the patch since it doesnt apply correctly but gonna try first
<gnomefreak> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/known-vulnerabilities.html#seamonkey1.1.5 is all i find
<gnomefreak> oh looks like cves are part of mfsa
<gnomefreak> that makes life a bitch
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, what did the fix for iceape ? the flip or the dual clean ?
<Ubulette> btw, you committed on top of my fake that i wanted to drop :S
<gnomefreak> asac: ill finish and push new branch maybe later tonight or tomorrow, i just got bad news about a friend and im going to head to hospital to be with  her rest of afternoon (maybe tonight if she needs/wants me there.
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, I hope everything will be ok
<bluekuja> for her
<bluekuja> take care
<gnomefreak> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x.gutsy  i did it sinc ei had to wait for someone. its pushed let me know if you need me to push to ppa, if you grab tarball from ppa and use branch you should be good. later everyone
<Jazzva> asac: Just to inform you (as my mentor) that I'll do that apturl feature request. I talked with mvo an hour ago and he agreed with that.
<asac> Jazzva: apturl?
<asac> Ubulette: i think it was the dual clean ... the flip just made the unpatch happen after clean/distclean ... which we want both
<Ubulette> strange as I used the same order in xul
<Jazzva> asac: Yes, someone reported a bug 154593... It's actually a request for feature. I talked with mvo, asked him if he was planning of adding that to apturl and then I offered to do that :).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154593 in ubuntu "apt:// protocol, bug with multiple programs" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154593
<Jazzva> That would let you install multiple packages with syntac "apt:pkg1,pkg2,pkg3,..."
<Jazzva> *syntax
<Jazzva> The only way to do that atm is using "apt:pkg1;apt:pkg2;..."
<Jazzva> asac: You asked a day or two ago what should mozillateam do for hardy. I remembered there is one player, that is built using xul. (though, it's not like there aren't enough players already.
<Jazzva> It's name is Songbird, info about it can be found on www.songbirdnest.com
<Jazzva> It looks a bit like iTunes...
<Jazzva> And the only thing that might make it bad is that it's still in development, I think that current version 0.3pre2 or something like that
<Ubulette> i wanted to do that one for a while, but it still seems to be based on xul1.8
<Jazzva> Ubulette: Hmm, I don't know... haven't checked :).
<Ubulette> maybe we could do a xul-1.8 in par with xul-1.9 for all those projects still using ff2-dev and not ready for xul1.9/ff3
<Ubulette> and drop the old/weird xul
<Jazzva> And I read today that Instantbird (xul-based IM client) is developing. I think it's using xul-1.9.
<Ubulette> this one is maybe really too young
<Jazzva> It is...
<Jazzva> I checked it out, it doesn't have most of the stuff it should have. I couldn't even turn off the notification sounds (or maybe I'm just too blind and missed it :))
<Jazzva> brb, smoke
<Ubulette> a xul-app for LP would be a nice thing to have
<Ubulette> asac wanted to do that
<Ubulette> i did a webapp for lp, not convincing as LP is not designed to be used as a webapp (unlike most google apps)
<Ubulette> so a xul-app using LP api could be good
<Jazzva> Hmm... that sounds interesting :). So, the point is to use LP from a program? (if I understood correctly)
<Jazzva> Ubulette, in case you missed: Hmm... that sounds interesting :). So, the point is to use LP from a program? (if I understood correctly)
<Ubulette_> yes
<Ubulette_> did you try webrunner ?
<Jazzva> Hmm... that could be nice. Especially if it's organized in a good way :).
<Jazzva> No. Where can I try it?
<Ubulette_> in my repo
<Ubulette_> i mean ppa
<Ubulette_> the freshest is there
<Ubulette_>  /~fta
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll check it out :)
<Ubulette_> there are some google apps ready
<Ubulette_> i really like the google reader one
<Ubulette_> (ie webapp)
<asac> sorry i am now back
<asac> Jazzva: still there?
<Jazzva> asac: Yep...
<Jazzva> Welcome back :)
<Jazzva> A friend recently switched to Ubuntu... Now I'm helping her to get used to it :).
<asac> so do you need advice for the apturl feature?
<Jazzva> Well, not at the moment. I took a look at the code and I don't think it will be hard to implement. I'll try to do it tomorrow and I'll ask for help if I bump into a problem, if that's alright :)...
<Ubulette> asac, i think I've found the problem with iceape
<Ubulette> for the clean rules
<Ubulette> 1st, the tarball is rotten
<Ubulette> 2nd, debian/patches/60_distclean.patch is incomplete
<asac> Ubulette: he? it works now, doesn't it?
<Ubulette> with the double clean yes but I don't like it, it's artificial
<asac> hmm ... for me just distclean never worked
<asac> actually ... try to just do the flip
<asac> should at least bring you to the state that mike's iceape package has
<asac> without the flip the distclean patch is unapplied before distclean is run ... so the distclean patch isn't used
<Ubulette> distclean is only missing the top level, so just dist/
<Ubulette> did you read above ?
<asac> how far above?
<asac> i read that you don't like double clean ;)
<Ubulette> 1h ago
<asac> same order for xul?
<Ubulette> yes + rotten tarball
<asac> well ... even if it works ... its wrong ... it only works for the embedded tarball layout, because it doesn't matter as in the end it just rm -rf build-tree
<Ubulette> xul is not embedded
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... but you probably don't apply a distclean patch :)
<Ubulette> hm, no
<asac> the order doesn't matter ... but do you see how its wrong to unpatch _before_ clean/distclean?
<asac> (doesn't matter if the patches don't touch the clean/distclean targets)
<Ubulette> i do
<Ubulette> well, even flipped, dist is not wiped out
<Ubulette> it is with make clean, not make distclean
<asac> yeah ... thats a bug then
<Ubulette> but it should
<asac> sure
<asac> actually distclean should run clean first
<asac> automatically
<asac> but it never did that for mozilla build systems ... which is why i always wonder why mike tries to go back to just use distclean.
<Ubulette> not here, distclean is enough as it uses the same GARBAGE_FILES & GABAGE_DIRS
<asac> (without fixing it)
<asac> then why isn't dist removed?
<asac> is that a manula rm -rf instead of garbage_dirs ?
<Ubulette> i think i'm loosing my time with this dead beast. I'd better start from scratch with seamonkey2
<asac> he?
<asac> whats the problem?
<asac> what doesn't work?
<Ubulette> fixing that for nothing as it is obviously fixed upstream
<asac> if its fixed upstream then ignore the current clean glitch ... the package builds ... move ahead from there
<Ubulette> well, removing the unbranding is another big/useless task
<asac> i can do that
<asac> its just dropping the patches and the installs/copies from rules
<asac> (and in turn using a pristine upstream tarball)
<Ubulette> + the iceape patches
<asac> "just dropping the patches"
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> ok let me wait till this thing is extracted
<Ubulette> (i've uncommitted)
<Ubulette> twice
<Ubulette> ok, found it
<Ubulette> the missing clean
<asac> why do you uncommit to not leave a trail?
<asac> so will you do the unbranding now or what?
<Ubulette> because yesterday I pushed a fake commit just to show you
<Ubulette> and you built on top (:
<Ubulette> :(
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> what do we do about the tarball ? it's dirty
<Ubulette> maybe just ignore as it's too late?
<asac> keep it that way ... the dirtiness (e.g. AddressBook et al) has always been there
<asac> or which files do you mean?
<asac> the .o .mm files, right?
<asac> the ones that spit out warnings on diff creation
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> yeah just ignore them ... if its still dirty on trunk we should bug upstream to remove them
<Ubulette> good, clean worked twice in a row
<asac>  \o/
<asac> so did you fix the distclean patch?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> pushed
<Ubulette> brb
<Ubulette_> back
<Ubulette_> asac, are you working on ff 2009 ?
<asac> he?
<Ubulette_> yep
<asac> why?
<Ubulette_> read something about it this morning
<Ubulette_> more fixes
<asac> regression?
<Ubulette_> security iirc
<asac> there is nothing about it on the security list .... so no idea where that news comes from
<Ubulette_> http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2007/10/22/firefox-2008-update-to-be-updated/
<Ubulette_> so pretty public ;)
<Ubulette_> ok, regression
<asac> windows?
<Ubulette_> only some
<asac> mozilla bug 396695
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 396695 in Extension/Theme Manager "add-ons go into "needs to restart" loop commonly after a firefox update" [Major,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=396695
<asac> mozilla bug 400421
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 400421 in Layout "Removing AREA element makes the image disappear" [Major,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=400421
<asac> mozilla bug 400735
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 400735 in XBL "New startup crash [@ nsXBLBinding::AllowScripts]" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=400735
<asac> mozilla bug 400406
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 400406 in Layout "Layout badly broken in 2.0.0.8, CSS issue with floats or negative margins or display property..." [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=400406
<Ubulette_> enjoy :)
<asac> well only the last is claimed to be fixed
<Ubulette> asac, why did mike remove MPL ?
<asac> when?
<asac> I assume because debian distributes it under GPL ... and MPL is considered non-free
<Ubulette> License for iceape_icon.svg and iceape_logo.svg artworks.
<Ubulette> Version: MPL 1.1/GPL 2.0/LGPL 2.1
<Ubulette> that's crazy
<asac> why?
<asac> i remember that i asked the artist to tri-license it
<Ubulette> but the MPL file has been removed
<Ubulette> nevermind
<asac> yeah ... thats not a problem
<asac> all upstream source files are still MPL
<Ubulette> (debian/control of iceape 1.1.5 still mention calendar)
<Ubulette> well, I guess
<asac> debian version? ... yes
<asac> mike thinks its a good idea to keep an empty package
<asac> i already discussed that with him
<asac> but he stayed firm and says that he wants to keep the empty package for the unlikely event that he can resurrect it
<Ubulette> in 1.1.4, calendar commented out so not even empty, but iceape description mention it
<asac> where? in debian or here?
<Ubulette> debian/control
<Ubulette>  a Calendar (Iceape Calendar) (not officially in the suite)
<Ubulette> in iceape-runner too
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-24
<asac> Ubulette: debian has no 1.1.5 yet
<Ubulette> but ubuntu has one
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> not yet right?
<asac> its just in ppa/branch
<asac> so which branch are you talking about?
<Ubulette> well, it is was in the security announcement a few hours ago, with a link to the deb
<asac> Ubulette: so who uploaded it? bluekuja ?
<Ubulette> i dont know
<Ubulette> maybe I dreamed
<Ubulette> will it work if I just dl 1.1.4 tarball from moz ?
<asac> Ubulette: probably yes ... if you didn't forget to drop any branding tweakage
<Ubulette> let's try
<Ubulette> iceape is gone everywhere
<Ubulette> just remaining in changelogs
<asac> Ubulette: well ... i would not have done all at once
<Ubulette> and one tiny debian patch pointing to bts
<asac> i ment the images and all this kind of stuff
<asac> if that is all removed then it should work
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> i've done that carefully, not just s/iceape/seamonkey/g
<asac> k
<asac> if it fails you know where to look at :)
<Ubulette> i'm just documenting now. I need some sleep, i'll polish that tomorrow
<Ubulette> last night was way too short
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... go to bed now
<asac> i know what you mean
<Ubulette> at least it builds
<Ubulette> I'll push that and see tomorrow where/if it failed
<Ubulette> commit 99 :)
<asac> thanks! ... night
<gnomefreak> we are reverting to seamonkey for 2.0?
<gnomefreak> i have about 30 minutes or so before i leave again. asac if your up let me know how far you are on 1.1.5 and if you need me to PPA them (i might also fix hardys changelog to merge the 2 entries ubuntu3 and 1.1.5
<gregorovius> is it possible, in thunderbird, to use a custom trash folder?
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Bug Triagers please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/ + https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Mozilla QA tracker https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ => please subscribe to help out
<gnomefreak> asac_: hardy uploads are begin after UDS?
<asac_> gnomefreak: ... i want to do some today
<gnomefreak> can you?
<gnomefreak> thought only toolchain was allowed
<asac_> i think its opened now ... but thats just what bluekuja told me yesterday. no idea where he got that info from?
<gnomefreak> ive seen uploads outside of tool chain but they werent released to archive
<gnomefreak> that i have seen yet
 * gnomefreak playing iwth icedtea and hopfully drinking it soon
 * gnomefreak looking for an app like amarok but GTK
<gnomefreak> yes asac seems open
<gnomefreak> i just got libgnome-* and some ngome
<gnomefreak> -n
<asac> ok cool.
<gnomefreak> did you need iceape gutsy pushed to PPA or did you grab it already?
<asac> i have branched the branch
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe you want to switch changelog distribution to gutsy-security ... otherwise i will do it locally ... but you should replay that in bzr
<gnomefreak> ah damn
<gnomefreak> do it locally ill fix it sometime today
<asac> gnomefreak: ok i will drop ~ppa and switch to gutsy-security
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> ill fix it here sometime
<asac> gnomefreak: uploaded iceape to gutsy-security
<bluekuja> good morning/afternoon everyone
<bluekuja> mr. asac :)
<asac> gnomefreak: i sent you the bzr diff of security upload
<asac> bluekuja: hi
<asac> i just setup my chroot
<bluekuja> asac: just written you in -torrent
<bluekuja> hehe
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> telepathy
<asac> saw that
<asac> let me look
<asac> where is the package?
<bluekuja> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bittorrent/+bug/66795 is the bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66795 in bittorrent "Missing package dependencies in bittorrent-gui" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bluekuja> debdiff is there
<bluekuja> its an SRU
<bluekuja> talked with cameron yesterday
<asac_> i hate my provider ... again a reconnect
<asac__> yay ... one more time
<asac_> place your bets
<asac_> how long will i be here?
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> bluekuja: which packages do you maintain/ co-maintain in debian?
<bluekuja> asac: diff-ext, agg, bitstormlite, gnome-btdownload, ctorrent, gtorrent-viewer verlihub, fische
<bluekuja> gtorrent-viewer and verlihub are different packages of course, forgot the ","
<asac> your primary email is?
<asac> bluekuja: ^^?
<asac> hurry
<bluekuja> asac: bluekuja@gmail.com
<asac> ok got it
<bluekuja> great :)
<asac> done
<asac> CCed you
<asac> hope the wording is ok
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> asac: GREAT, you simply rock!
<bluekuja> this is a great day for me, really!
<asac> i would rather say ... now the matyrium starts :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> asac: I hope you'll help me if I'll need some help around
<asac> sure ... if its not about answering these questions ;)
<asac> keep me updated on the progress
<bluekuja> I will, when I get an AM
<bluekuja> I gonna ping you the name
<bluekuja> so you can tell me if he's good
<bluekuja> or whatever
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: did you get a confirmation for that or something?
<bluekuja> asac: nothing yet, but my NM page is updated
<bluekuja> with your advocation
<asac> ok good
<bluekuja> asac: they sent a mail
<bluekuja> asac: to you as well
<bluekuja> you should see it now
<asac> y
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> k out for today
<asac> tomorrow i have holiday to prepare for travel to boston on friday
<bluekuja> ah cool :)
<bluekuja> you'll be here?
<bluekuja> also if on holiday?
<asac> assume that the next two weeks will be hard for me to stay responsive ... I will do my best though to do everything necessary during that time
<asac> maybe in and out
<asac> bye
<bluekuja> cya asac, take care :)
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> damn, my pc crashed this afternoon
<Ubulette> it's quiet here today
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-25
 * asac back to holiday
<asac> will lurk an hour or so tonight ... then again on saturday from boston i guess
<Ubulette> HI
<Ubulette> oops
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, I have seamonkey 1.1.4 ready
<Ubulette> i've renamed the branch to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-2.0.dev
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... saw that ;)
<Ubulette> i've also registered https://edge.launchpad.net/seamonkey/
<asac> i will look on sat when in boston i guess
<asac> thats good
<Ubulette> with logos and all ;)
<Ubulette> i've discovered https://edge.launchpad.net/mozilla in the process
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... you should register it as a subproject of that one
<Ubulette> already done
<Ubulette> but mt team page should point to that instead of listing ugly urls
<Ubulette> asac, you wanted an idea for hardy, a profile migrator (a xul app)
<asac> to get from ffox-3 to ffox (3 when stable)?
<Ubulette> could it work for ff->sm<-tb ?
<Ubulette> even both ways
<Ubulette> i don't know
<Ubulette> or simply a tool to synchronize profiles, or at least just bookmarks
<Ubulette> something like a UI on startup saying "firefox detected that your bookmarks in seamonkey are fresher, do you want to synchronize them ?"
<asac> maybe there exists an extension already for that?
<asac> oh shit ... got to run ... i will try to be in later ... if i can't make it today i will be here on sat again i guess
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591320   "latest gcc 4.2 snapshot breaks firefox"
<Ubulette> asac, i've registred the ff-3.0 series: https://edge.launchpad.net/firefox/+packages
<Ubulette> bluekuja, there're far too many bugmails in p2p team(s). i'm willing to do packaging (*) but I don't have time/desire to do bugs too
<Ubulette> (*) yet i'm still busy here with ff/xul/sm so i haven't done much for your team so far. sorry
<Ubulette> debian bug 410613
<ubotu> Debian bug 410613 in iceape "iceape: Iceape SEGFAULT at startup" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/410613
<Ubulette> asac, i'm hitting this debian bug. my chrome dir only has jar files, no rdf so update-seamonkey-chrome fails. don't know if iceape in gutsy does that too.
<Jazzva> Ubulette, I took a look at some webrunner apps :). It's pretty. Though I think there is a problem with webrunner-twitter
<Jazzva> It's $WEBRUNNERDIR/twitter.webapp is a symlink to .
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-26
<AnAnt> Hello, we are making a firefox theme, how can it appear in Ubuntu's firefox addons ?
<Jazzva> AnAnt: Hello, it should be packaged for Ubuntu and accepted into the repositories.
<AnAnt> Jazzva: that's just it ? cool !
<AnAnt> Jazzva: how will you find out that there is a new firefox theme
<AnAnt> ?
<Jazzva> AnAnt: Well, if your package depends on firefox, then it will be found when a script (that finds all packages that depend on firefox) is run.
<Jazzva> AnAnt: There is no regular cycle when it is run, but it should be from time to time :). Additionally, you could give us a notice once it gets to the repositories :).
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> thanks
<Jazzva> asac: I'm done with apturl's improvement. I had to change the url, so it could accept multiple packages. Is form like "apt:pkg1?k11=v11?k12=v12,pkg2?k21=v21?k22=v22;apt:..." acceptable?
<Jazzva> where k is key and v is value.
<bluekuja> Ubulette, don't worry, take your time
<gnomefreak> im here for a quick shower and updates
<gnomefreak> asac: whats the chances of getting a fix in Tbird for wrong version in copyright (from what i can tell atm but havent looked into it) for gutsy-security since its a prolem with 2.0.0.8 security release?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~$ thunderbird -v Thunderbird 2.0.0.6, Copyright (c) 1998-2007 mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> I cant confirm it on hardy since 2.0.0.6 is the only version in hardy.
<gnomefreak> asac: see bug 156607 is the bug on version being wrong
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156607 in thunderbird "thunderbird 2.0.0.8 package contains 2.0.0.6 version" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156607
<gnomefreak> !info thunderbird gusty-security
<ubotu> thunderbird: mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.8~pre071022+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy), package size 10707 kB, installed size 31992 kB
 * gnomefreak confused :( nss-trunk   PPA for Jani Monoses - Ubuntu Gutsy   3.12.0~cvs20070825-0ubuntu1~mt2  2007-09-18   None
<gnomefreak> i dont know jani but maybe she/he took our packages?
<gnomefreak> ok back to hospital, i will be bringing her here for a while to stay with us so we can look after her, she has broken left leg, concusion, several broken ribs and a peirced lung(had surgery already for that) well either today or monday unless dr releases her over weekend.
<gnomefreak> asac: if i dont see you before you leave for UDS have a good time! i will have hardy iceape ready for upload this weekend (not sure if you can upload from UDS) or ill have bluekuj'a take a look and push if all is good. ;) later
<Jazzva> asac, you're going to UDS :)? Have a great time :)...
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 327181
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 327181 in Security: PSM "Improve error reporting for invalid-certificate errors (error page for https, or combined dialog)" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327181
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 399275
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 399275 in Security: PSM "create preference which restores per-page SSL error override option for IT professionals" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399275
<Ubulette> asac, if you have time, read those two bugs.
<Ubulette> basically, the ui for self signed / bad cert is gone for good as it's considered bad security practice
<Ubulette> there's an override ui deep in the option (7 steps or so)
<Ubulette> the argument makes sense but I think it will be badly received by lambda users
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 399556
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 399556 in GFX: Thebes "cairo_scaled_font_destroy: Assertion `scaled_font->ref_count > 0' failed." [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399556
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: seamonkey changelog needs to be fixed for 2.0 before it can be built
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: seamonkey (1.1.4-1ubuntu4) UNRELEASED; urgency=low  (version should match release ;)
<gnomefreak> this way a tarball can be made for the same version in changelog. also mozclient if its building seamonkey for the seamonkey release (since you removed iceape and made it seamonkey mozclient should also be updated as its weird to have iceape tarball and seamonkey debian dir
<gnomefreak> asac: gutsy branch is fixed and im workin gon hardys build
<gnomefreak> or not
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, i think i'll stick to seamonkey, even for 2.0 (ie no seamonkey-2.0)
<Ubulette> mozclient needs to be updated for sure
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: you are gonna stick to seamonkey? thats fine but mozclient has entry for iceape and the changelog needs to be fixed
<Ubulette> so far, i have a bug in seamonkey 1.1 preventing me to move to 2.0
<gnomefreak> hint 1.1.4 is not seamonkey 2.0
<Ubulette> i know :)
<gnomefreak> 1.1 shouldnt effect 2.0
<gnomefreak> sources are differnet
<Ubulette> i don't think we want 1.1 anyway, iceape is already there
<Ubulette> so we keep iceape 1.1.* and introduce seamonkey 2.*
<Ubulette> no need to name it seamonkey-2.0 2.*
<Ubulette> well, that's my view so far. but i'm open to discussions ;)
<Ubulette> i need help for my bug though ;)
<Ubulette> <ubotu> Debian bug 410613 in iceape "iceape: Iceape SEGFAULT at startup" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/410613
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> asac, i'm hitting this debian bug. my chrome dir only has jar files, no rdf so update-seamonkey-chrome fails. don't know if iceape in gutsy does that too.
<ubotu> Debian bug 410613 in iceape "iceape: Iceape SEGFAULT at startup" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/410613
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, i have that
<Ubulette> tested iceape, worked fine
<Ubulette> so i have something wrong i can't see
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: that looks left over from 1.1.x branch TBH
<gnomefreak> not branch but tarball
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: what i was saying is that your changelog for seamonkey is set to 1.1.4
<Ubulette> I fetched the tarball from moz
<Ubulette> ftp
<Ubulette> yes
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: that was a bug we had in 1.1.x afaik
<Ubulette> it *is* 1.1.4
<gnomefreak> it cant be 1.1.4 \
<Ubulette> it is
<Ubulette> i started from your iceape 1.1.4
<gnomefreak> how seamonkey 2.0-dev turned into 1.1.4?
<Ubulette> i'm not done yet
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: changelog saying 1.1.4 wont build 2.0
<Ubulette> just did dpatch->quilt
<Ubulette> cdbs
<Ubulette> rebranding
<Ubulette> rename
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: how are you building seamonkey 2.0 than? seeing as mozclient only gives you 2.0 tarball
<Ubulette> now i want it to work at the same level as iceape
<Ubulette> then, i'll move to 2.0
<gnomefreak> my thing is your using a 2.0 tarball for 1.1.4 build
<Ubulette> i haven't used mozclient yet
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-27
<gnomefreak> 18:57 <        Ubulette > I fetched the tarball from moz
<gnomefreak> ?
<Ubulette> just dled the orig from moz ftp
<gnomefreak> 1.1.4 tarball?
<Ubulette> moz = mozilla.org, not mozclient, sorry
<gnomefreak> how about using the 1.1.5 that fixed a crash with chrome
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Ubulette> you were not done with 1.1.5
<gnomefreak> im done
<gnomefreak> it was done just gutsys needed a touch up
<gnomefreak> its already been pushed to gutsy
<gnomefreak> i had to change target
<Ubulette> it was not 3 days ago
<gnomefreak> it was
<Ubulette> remember i told you ?
<gnomefreak> he uploaded it 3 days ago
<gnomefreak> i might have been working on it but i was finished before i left that day
<gnomefreak> By  John Vivirito <gnomefreak@ubuntu.com>   on 2007-10-23
<gnomefreak> that was finshed push to branch just had gutsy instead of gutsy-security that i fixed a bit ago
<gnomefreak> hardys is done as well
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: are you going to UDS?
 * gnomefreak pushing hardys build to revu
<gnomefreak> shit i think i fucked up
<gnomefreak> nope i didnt ;)
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x.gutsy Ubulette this is gutsys or leave off the .gutsy and that would be hardys
<Ubulette> told you last monday I forked after your commit 94
<gnomefreak> oh
<Ubulette> don't worry, i'll not push iceape 1.*
<gnomefreak> that was 5 days ago i cnat remmeber everythng
<Ubulette> i mean, seamonkey 1.*
<Ubulette> Oct 22 21:05:21 <Ubulette>      1.1.5 is not ready so I propose to fork 2.0 at commit 94
<Ubulette> Oct 22 21:05:29 <Ubulette>      seems good ?
<Ubulette> Oct 22 21:06:18 <gnomefreak>    make it a separate branch
<Ubulette> Oct 22 21:06:25 <gnomefreak>    yes
<gnomefreak> thought that was temp 1.1.x uyntil you got it transfered over to 2.0
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> i initially planed to do iceape 2.* but asac proposed to rebrand, i liked it
<gnomefreak> rebrand for 2.0
<Ubulette> yes but changing everything at once is painful
<Ubulette> so i did it steps by steps
 * gnomefreak not planning on rebranding 1.1.x series
<Ubulette> next step being to move to 2.0
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> it's easier to rebrand the same version that has been unbranded
<Ubulette> rather than port the unbranding across versions
 * gnomefreak perfers to keep 1.1.x unchanged since 2.0 is a big major change with all of seamonkey
<Ubulette> that's what i've said
<Ubulette> i'll *not* push seamonkey 1.*
<Ubulette> i just want it to run
<gnomefreak> 1.1.x gets so little changes i am not changing it yet. if he wants it changed in 1.1.x tell him to see me ;)
<Ubulette> before i move forward
<gnomefreak> no reason for seamonkey brand 1.1.
<Ubulette> i agree
<gnomefreak> push it as you work on it
<gnomefreak> ill talk to him when i see him about branding since i was agaisnt the iceape branding to begin with
<Ubulette> no one wanted to rebrand 1.* for good.
<Ubulette> but just as a migration step
<gnomefreak> 1.1.5-1.1.7 might make it in hardy i doubt 2.0 will be ready or close to ready
<gnomefreak> ah yeah (might have done the hardwork first than worry about branching ;)
<Ubulette> 2.0 is alpha1 :)
<gnomefreak> yeah i know another 6 more stages until its close to release
<Ubulette> anyway, if you have a clue about my seamonkey1 bug, please tell me
<gnomefreak> i might give me a few
<Ubulette> (crash on startup because of missing chrome)
<Ubulette> I don't see where these rdf files are installed even in iceape
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ sudo /usr/sbin/update-seamonkey-chrome
<Ubulette> Updating seamonkey chrome registry...ls: *.rdf: No such file or directory
<Ubulette> done.
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ sudo /usr/sbin/update-iceape-chrome
<Ubulette> Updating iceape chrome registry...done.
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $
<Ubulette> that's my bug
<Ubulette> i have jars, but no rdf
<Ubulette> ppa will be unavailable for the week end :(
<Ubulette> someone flooded it with 300+ packages
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/samarium/+history
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<gnomefreak> assholes
<gnomefreak> brb let me see if i can find it
<Ubulette> still 220+ to go
<gnomefreak> im pushing to revu atm so browser is slow as hell
<Ubulette> new lp is slow anyway
<Ubulette> ppa too
<gnomefreak> there was a crash reported i think fits your bug
<Ubulette> (ppa slower than usual) "We've currently got a backlog of 15,000 builds for Ubuntu that were triggered by a large number of syncs that come with the opening of Hardy. This needs to be processed before the average time will come down, though we are working on making small optimizations for this situation. It should be normalized by next week."
<gnomefreak> i think i just blew it off since reporter didnt provide info
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, http://bugs.debian.org/410613
<Ubulette> but not helpful
<gnomefreak> my bug not helpful either
<gnomefreak> since you know the source of the crash
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iceape/+bug/123750
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123750 in iceape "iceape-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [High,Invalid]
<Ubulette> not helpful either
<gnomefreak> this looks like the install
<gnomefreak> from what mike said
<Ubulette> probably but I can't what/where
<gnomefreak> do you have mozilla-imagezoom
<Ubulette> no
<gnomefreak> > You may be hitting an old bug that is supposed to have been fixed a
<gnomefreak> > while ago...
<gnomefreak> that is what i thought as well
<gnomefreak> that it was fixed
<gnomefreak> why is chrome only setting .jars during install ON SOME people not everyone
<Ubulette> good question
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: does it give anything in postinst?
<gnomefreak> that would help us?
<gnomefreak> im looking to see if it was fixed upstream
<gnomefreak> one of these changelogs have to give me something
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: turn off javascript and try it
<gnomefreak> no i dont htink it will help but just making sure its not the javascript bug that has been around since 1st release
<Ubulette> it crashes on startup so i can't turn off javascript ;)
<gnomefreak> run it in safe mode
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Ubulette> i know what the bug is, missing chrome files
<Ubulette> i just don't know why they are not installed
<gnomefreak> it seems that javascript and the chrome run together
<gnomefreak> dont ask me why :(
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42292/
<gnomefreak> why couldnt you find a mem leak like everyone else
<gnomefreak> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/known-vulnerabilities.html#seamonkey1.1.5  see if you can find it faster than me
<gnomefreak> that shows 2 .rdf
<gnomefreak> and its still crashing?
<gnomefreak> i have chrome.rdf  installed-chrome.txt  overlays.rdf in mine and i dont crash
<gnomefreak> im not sure .rdf files is the issue TBH
<Ubulette> those rdf files are generated by something
<gnomefreak> brb and yes mozconfig no?
<Ubulette> mozconfig ? it's just for configure
<Ubulette>         # files autogenerated by update-iceape-chrome - we can remove them
<Ubulette>         for file in installed-chrome.txt chrome.rdf overlays.rdf stylesheets.rdf; do
<Ubulette>             rm -f /usr/lib/iceape/chrome/$file;
<Ubulette>         done
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> regchrome maybe
<gnomefreak> wrong file
<gnomefreak> im not looking at source atm. but you show you have 2 .rdf files and you say its crashing due to not having them? where did you get them from
<gnomefreak> if it created them properly and iceape just isnt using them it would have to be a failing link in one of our files in debian dir no?
<Ubulette> no, reread, iceape has 2, i have none
<gnomefreak> that pastebin wasnt from your files?
<gnomefreak> it was from /var/lib
<gnomefreak> thats not in iceape source
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42292/
<gnomefreak> oh iceape has them seamonkey doesnt
<gnomefreak> give me a sec
<Ubulette> oh, installed-chrome.txt is very different too
<gnomefreak> i was looking at update-seam/icea chrome in debian but both are same
<Ubulette> i checked that already
<gnomefreak> did you drop the update-chrome patch?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> i've dropped only 80_config.dpatch which is useless with cdbs
<gnomefreak> ummmm these patches are not patching the same file
<gnomefreak> --- xulrunner/config/rules.mk == iceape
<gnomefreak> +++ iceape-1.1.4/config/rules.mk == seamonkey (ignore the +++ and ---)
<Ubulette> ?
<gnomefreak> patch name == same but they are patching diff. files
<gnomefreak> 10_no_chromelist.dpatch
<gnomefreak> why is iceapes patching xulrunner and seamonkey patching iceape-1.1.4/config
<gnomefreak> why is seamonkeys patch patching iceape
<gnomefreak> anything
<Ubulette> top level doesn't matter
<gnomefreak> # 10_no_chromelist.patch converted from dpatch file initially by Mike Hommey <glandium@debian.org>
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> # Don't build chromelist.txt files. bz#331781
<gnomefreak> # Also correctly call make-jars.pl. bz#333543
<gnomefreak> Index: iceape-1.1.4/config/rules.mk
<gnomefreak> ===================================================================
<gnomefreak> --- iceape-1.1.4.orig/config/rules.mk
<gnomefreak> +++ iceape-1.1.4/config/rules.mk
<Ubulette> yep
<gnomefreak> @@ -1557,34 +1557,30 @@
<Ubulette> that's expected
<gnomefreak> it should since seamonkey shouldnt have a top level of iceape and the patches are no where near the same either
<gnomefreak> the content is totally different
<Ubulette> quilt works as -p 1 so it doesn't matter
<Ubulette> no mike imported this patch from xul, i imported/converted mine from iceape
<gnomefreak> gonna have to assume it has something to do with it since they are clearly no where near the same patch afaict but it might be expected since the file changed
<Ubulette> it is the same patch. both are touching config/rules.mk
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> i dont have any "if test" in iceape patch but the rest of it is same the if test lines are same but im missing the words "if test"
<Ubulette> that's just -p1, you're confused by the (ignored) top level ;)
<gnomefreak> not really im more concered about parts of file missing in icepae and not missing in seamonkey
 * gnomefreak gonne assume autoconf was run 
<gnomefreak> im heading to bed but im willing to bet its right in front of our faces
<Ubulette> oh, just did a diff, it's just that I used more context with quilt
<gnomefreak> i saw that
<Ubulette> i bet the bug is in debian/rules
<Ubulette> somewhere in my cdbs migration
<Ubulette> hmm, the DO_CHROME macro
<gnomefreak> ok night ill check revu comments in morning maybe
<Ubulette> 'night
<gnomefreak> let me know when i get here tomorrow if you found it
<Ubulette> sure
<asac> greetz from boston
<Ubulette> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<Ubulette> asac, could you read the logs here or do you want me to paste a few lines that I'd like you to comment
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: he might be on the plane to boston
<asac> Ubulette: please paste a few lines
<asac> the connection currently sucks here so typing is pretty cumbersome
<asac> ... and no, I am sitting in a conference room ;)
<gnomefreak> long flight i bet ;)
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> mozilla bug 327181
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> mozilla bug 399275
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> asac, if you have time, read those two bugs.
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> basically, the ui for self signed / bad cert is gone for good as it's considered bad security practice
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> there's an override ui deep in the option (7 steps or so)
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> the argument makes sense but I think it will be badly received by lambda users
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/bad-cert-before.png
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/bad-cert-Minefield.png
<Ubulette> asac, still there ?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: did you find the issue with chrome crash?
<Ubulette> yes, i'm fixing it right now
<gnomefreak> ah ok rules file?
<Ubulette> it's cdbs
<gnomefreak> oh
<Ubulette> well, not cdbs's fault. the install stuff is just far too messy
<Ubulette> i'm having a hard time to find where to hook those f*g rules in cdbs
<gnomefreak> should be siumular to firefox
<gnomefreak> simular
<gnomefreak> rules from ff and rules from iceape are very very close to same so i would assume adding cdbs should be very close to same as ff
<gnomefreak> atleast able to be used as template
<asac> got distracted
<asac> let me read
<asac> is ubotu down?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> ubotwo is being used
<Ubulette> <ubotu> Mozilla bug 327181 in Security: PSM "Improve error reporting for invalid-certificate errors (error page for https, or combined dialog)" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327181
<Ubulette> <ubotu> Mozilla bug 399275 in Security: PSM "create preference which restores per-page SSL error override option for IT professionals" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399275
<Ubulette> <
<gnomefreak> but not in here. if you want him here i can ask ljl when i see him
<asac> Ubulette: hmmm .... the security error dialog ... is that really an upstream issue?
<asac> or maybe because how we ship nss and build it in?
<Ubulette> no, it's not a bug
<Ubulette> they dropped the ui
<Ubulette> bad security practice
<asac> i know
<asac> but you seee an error dialog
<Ubulette> 399275 wanted to recreate it, but it's going nowhere
<asac> it should be a notification on top of the gecko window
<Ubulette> it's been like that for 2 weeks in trunk
<asac> and before?
<asac> what happens in our a8 build?
<Ubulette> before, the ui was there like in ff2
<Ubulette> a8 was before that change
<Ubulette> it's an a9 stuff
<asac> ok ... but i remember having seen something like that somewhere ... e.g. when you visit a not-signed ssl site you get a notification like for popup blocking
<Ubulette> i'm not aware of that
<bluekuja> good afternoon everyone
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> have you testeed nightly upstream builds?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, unfortunately no :/
<asac> Ubulette: ^^ ?
<bluekuja> asac: do you have a minute for pushing bittorrent to -proposed?
<Ubulette> asac, no
<Ubulette> but the bug is clear to me. what I see is what is in the bug
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: you have a minute to push iceape?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: i cant be there this time either (and it pisses me off something bad)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, yes, link?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, I hope next UDS will be done in italy
<gnomefreak> ok
<bluekuja> hehe
<gnomefreak> im hoping for north carolina but good luck :(
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=438
 * gnomefreak thinks most motus are scared of moz. packages
<bluekuja> oh, it's a new upstream release
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: security release already in gutsy
<bluekuja> yep
<asac>  Ubulette i don't see anything about this error dialog you see in mozilla bug 399275
<asac> gnomefreak: did you receive any regression bug reports for iceape security update we rolled?
<gnomefreak> asac: no
<gnomefreak> should i have?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, how long for having it built?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: huh?
<gnomefreak> asac: do you remember the cloaks that were used at UDS sevilla?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: how long did it take to build?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> you dont want to know
<asac> gnomefreak: cloaks?
<asac> gnomefreak: on freenode?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: for binaries it took > 3hours
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<bluekuja> omg
<asac> bluekuja: deid you add the info i asked for to the bug?
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<bluekuja> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bittorrent/+bug/66795
<gnomefreak> asac: at UDS they give cloaks now due to failing connections to freenode
<Ubulette> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327181#c147
<asac> gnomefreak: no i  don't remember
<gnomefreak> i didnt think so
<Ubulette> asac, ^^
<bluekuja> asac: everything is ready there
<asac> bug #124336
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: i have a p4 1.7ghz and 256 ram so it might build faster for you
<asac> gnomefreak: you really should get mor ram
<gnomefreak> and AFAIK ppa hasnt updated for hardy yet
<bluekuja> asac: ubotu is now here :/
<asac> afaik in gutsy its not even supported to have just 256
<bluekuja> *not
<gnomefreak> asac: its way too much for ram
<gnomefreak> i can get a new pc for what it would cost for ram
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, yes, I have a 3 ghz
<asac> Ubulette: i currently download latest nightly upstream build
<gnomefreak> theres some kind of fucked up ram in here
<bluekuja> so maybe it will build a little faster
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: nope ubotu has troubles seveas isnt around to fix it either
<Ubulette> gnomefreak: ppa does hardy, i've already built ff3/xul1.9
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, ah damn
<gnomefreak> oh it has been updated already
<Ubulette> yesn last week
<gnomefreak> crap could have sent it there to build bins so you can see it built
<gnomefreak> assuming that is what you are checking before pushing
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: it must have opened the day hardy uploads were released than
<bluekuja> asac: would be great to have it done :)
<gnomefreak> asac: you wont need the UDS cloak sin ceyou have a cloak already is what i gather
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah :)
<asac> are there others online that don't have a cloak ... or what are you claimin?
<gnomefreak> we are working on sorting out the UDS cloaks
<gnomefreak> they will be k-lined without it
<asac> bluekuja: so how to reproduce?
<bluekuja> asac: apt-get install bittorrent-gui
<asac> e.g. just installing bittorrent-gui?
<bluekuja> then
<bluekuja> open up your terminal
<bluekuja> and do
<bluekuja> btdownloadgui.bittorrent
<bluekuja> you'll find the bug
<bluekuja> then get the fixed package
<bluekuja> and check again
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> ok ... connection is really slow here
<gnomefreak> btw asac i got a bunch of confirms that reply to list doesnt work
<asac> 22k :/
<asac> gnomefreak: where? is there abug? i guess this is about tbird, isn't it?
<gnomefreak> yes bug
<gnomefreak> just commented on it
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/52667
<gnomefreak> asac: this is the bug (it hasnt worked since tbird 2.0 final) iirc that was upstream complaint or a blog i read a while back
<Ubulette> asac, are the conferences streamed ?
<asac> gnomefreak: does it work for icedove?
<gnomefreak> i dont kno wi dont have a sid chroot it keeps failing to build it
<gnomefreak> i will try again since its been a week
<asac> Ubulette: no idea ... i don't think that this weekend fosscamp is streamed, but UDS will have IP telephony where you can dial in to listen and contribute
<bluekuja> asac: ok, let me know when done
<Ubulette> I just want videos ;)
<Ubulette> btw, i've updated https://edge.launchpad.net/prism
<asac> bluekuja: done
<bluekuja> asac: you rock alex, gonna message the motu-list later when I'll be back home
<bluekuja> asac: for having it tested and moved to gutsy
<bluekuja> ok, leaving
<bluekuja> cu later
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, gonna ping you for iceape again
<bluekuja> today or tomorrow
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: ok did you want me to upload to PPA?
<gnomefreak> so it builds for you?
<gnomefreak> asac: can you pastebin the repos for sid please
<asac> bluekuja: thanks
<asac> repos for sid?
<asac> deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian sid main
<asac> deb-src http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian sid main
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> oh thats it?
 * gnomefreak thought there was more
<gnomefreak> official reops atleast
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, forget about i386 ppa for at least 2 days
<gnomefreak> ok will get it done and test on icedove
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: figured as much
<gnomefreak> but this should be handled sooner than that IMHO if it does break the TOS
<asac> bluekuja: i think the package has to enter -proposed first
<asac> i will ask someone
<gnomefreak> problem is its a weekend and UDS weekend so finding people usefull like LP admins is gonna be hard for the next week or so
<gnomefreak> bbl i have to run and get flu shot
<asac> hmmm  anybody gets an idea what mozilla bug 396695 is about? ... do we see this as well in 2.0.0.8?
<asac> gnomefreak: jett wants to join the mozillateam
<asac> ok off for some socialising! will be back in a few hours i guess
<Ubulette> asac, I guess https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=398728 needs an answer either from us or from debian
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, hmm, 130 lang packs to go (out of 300+). maybe it will end faster than I expected
<asac> mozilla bug 398728
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/SeaMonkey.png
<Ubulette> i'm done with sm 1.1.4
<Ubulette> with nss/nspr head :)
<asac> Ubulette: cool
<asac> maybe twe want to contribute that page upstream?
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> i think pristine upstream has something else
<asac> which is far more ugly ... or even a remote page
<Ubulette> i've updated the links to point to ubuntu
<gnomefreak> W: Failure while configuring base packages.
<Ubulette> well, i don't think it matters as it's still 1.1.*.
<gnomefreak> fuck chroots
<gnomefreak> asac: cant build sid chroot
<asac> Ubulette: right .... lets see how it works out on trunk
<asac> andif we still have a more beautiful start page try to get it upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<gnomefreak> I: Configuring klogd...
<gnomefreak> W: Failure while configuring base packages.
<gnomefreak> W: Failure while configuring base packages.
<gnomefreak> W: Failure while configuring base packages.
<gnomefreak> W: Failure while configuring base packages.
<gnomefreak> W: Failure while configuring base packages.
<gnomefreak> doesnt give me more info than that
<gnomefreak> so i dont have clue
<asac> those aappear to be just warnings
<asac> otherwise there should be a dpkg-log or something in /var
<gnomefreak> ill look and see but when the warning is configuring base packages normally means it wont work properly if at all
<asac> Ubulette: ok the cert issue is really the same for upstream nightlies as well
<gnomefreak> hmmmm theres a bootstrap.log but its strictly ubuntu chroots
<Ubulette> asac, it's not an "issue". more an unwanted feature
<Ubulette> well, i'm now used to it
<asac> Ubulette: he? .... from what i know it shouled be the same like the pop-up or missing plugin info
<Ubulette> where ?
<Ubulette> they just have an override ui
<Ubulette> works fine when you know where it is
<gnomefreak> it seems /var/chroot/sid/var/log/dpkg.log contains no errors
<gnomefreak> asac: who is jett? someone we know or just someone wanting to join?
<asac> i don't know him
<gnomefreak> i lost the email must have overlooked it
<gnomefreak> this is bad
<gnomefreak> cant install any compilier without first removing aptitude
<Ubulette> asac, i want to keep the name seamonkey, instead of doing seamonkey-2.0 (like ff3/xul1.9) as 1.1 will rename as iceape, should not be a problem
<asac> Ubulette: no idea where ... i just remember that it worked at some point
<Ubulette> s/rename/remain/
<asac> right ... otoh maybe we should follow the ffox xul precedence
<asac> i guess we will use versioned dirs for all mozilla apps starting from 1.9 branch, right?
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> lets see how they do that upstream now. I'll follow that
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, 120+ to go: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all&start=100&batch=50
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: did you ask kiko to kill them?
<gnomefreak> 101  → 150  of 751 results
<gnomefreak> try again
<gnomefreak> if counting up
<asac> Ubulette: upstream always installed versioned dirs from what i know
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, i didn't. feel free to ask him ;)
<Ubulette> asac, yep.
<gnomefreak> i just did
<Ubulette> i don't see the point of lang packs in ppa but well, i'm not canonical so it seems i don't have the right to argue
<gnomefreak> i want to know where the hell 751 lang packs came from :(
<Ubulette> ask pitti
<Ubulette> it's for his ppa
<gnomefreak> ah yes 622 built
<gnomefreak> pitti pushed these?
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack
<Ubulette> 1 member
<Ubulette> so i guess
<gnomefreak> yep he pushed them
<gnomefreak> damnit
<Ubulette> this is just not scalable :)
 * gnomefreak wonders why him of all people would do that 
<Ubulette> amd64 builder is idle as arch indep pkgs are always built on i386
 * gnomefreak wonders how many packages are waiting after these lang packs
<gnomefreak> maybe backed up for a few days playing catch up
<gnomefreak> kiko isnt answering it either because it was pitti or hes just too busy
<Ubulette> i think i have one just after that shit
<Ubulette> asac ?
<Ubulette> I want to close my huge changelog but I don't push
<asac> wait a sec
<gnomefreak> ok installing icedove its gonna be a while
<gnomefreak> ok uploading hardys iceape to PPA and hopfully it will build sooner or later
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a while
<asac> Ubulette: what do you mean by "just one left"
<asac> to finish 1.1.4 unbranding?
<Ubulette> what ? where ?
<asac> 20:16 < Ubulette> i think i have one just after that shit
 * asac reboots
<Ubulette> i've pushed something in my own ppa yesterday
<Ubulette> just when the flood started
<bluekuja> back
<bluekuja> sorry had to go, I was pretty late
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, yes, nice idea :)
<bluekuja> asac: it seems to be inside now
<bluekuja> asac: did you ping someone?
<asac> bluekuja: pitti did it automatically
<asac> i asked him, but he already did it
<asac> ok .... going to smoke now
<bluekuja> that's great
<bluekuja> asac: do you smoke??
<bluekuja> I thought you dont
<Ubulette> lol, i thought that too.
<bluekuja> hehe
<Ubulette> my last cigarette was 15 years ago :)
<bluekuja> oh^^
<bluekuja> I usually dont smoke
<bluekuja> or eventually one cigarette a month
<bluekuja> nothing^^
<Ubulette> asac, i'm still waiting for my changelog...
<asac> i smoke :)
<asac> Ubulette: what info do you want=
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> I want to close my huge changelog but I don't push
<Ubulette> <asac> wait a sec
<bluekuja> asac: how does it take to have it available inside gutsy-proposed repo?
<Ubulette> so i'm waiting
<bluekuja> I still cant see it
<asac> Ubulette: well ... i have no objections becaus i don't know the state
<asac> maybe you want to rephrase the Debian bugs ... to Ubuntu Bugs ?
<asac> at least its still on the screenshot you showed me
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> i asked for changelog because i want a clear separation between 1.* and 2.* but i'm still UNRELEASED
<Ubulette> configure: error: --with-system-png won't work because the system's libpng doesn't have APNG support
<Ubulette> would be nice to solve that for hardy
<asac> but for 1.1.4 it should work?
<asac> ah ... yes
<asac> maybe we need to pack apng
<asac> i will try to figure out here
<Ubulette> yep; socialize with the png guys while you're there ;)
<Ubulette> well, i'll figure out the changelog later.
<Ubulette> i've started 2.0 with no patch at all
<asac> so you dropped all? ... what about those patches we have in 3.0 ffox? are they browser/ only?
<Ubulette> i just want to see what is needed
<asac> good
<Ubulette> before I cherry pick either from ff3, or from xul or from 1.1.*
<Ubulette> i want a sm 2.0 with xul1.9 and nss/nspr cvs
<asac> hmmm ... as long as ffox-3.0trunk works with that combo it should be fine
<asac> (e.g. nss/nspr cvs)
<Ubulette> even ff2 should work with nss/nspr cvs
<Ubulette> upstream nss said so
<Ubulette> there's just a small patch needed to fix a ftbfs
<asac> yeah ... anyway ... for archive we probably want the  tags used in  client.mk
<Ubulette> I thought you were ok to use the new nss/nspr in hardy ?
<Ubulette> they should be ready in time
<asac> new?
<asac> Ubulette: i would like to follow their tags
<asac> we never know when they will stop
<Ubulette> they bumped nss last week so it's close
<asac> being ahead and reverting on release should be possible, but getting more exposure onwhat we finally reallease should be more valabeimo
<Ubulette> NSPR_CO_TAG          = NSPR_HEAD_20071016
<Ubulette> NSS_CO_TAG           = NSS_3_12_ALPHA_2
<bluekuja> asac: it seems it needs building
<asac> i have no opinion on bzr branches being ahead as of changelog ... it just because cumbersome when packaging is adjusted ... whatever we upload to hardy should be from the tag
<bluekuja> asac: bittorrent | 3.4.2-11ubuntu3~7.10 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-proposed/main Sources
<asac> bluekuja: yes ... wait a bit before wecanverify then
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, I need to wait it gets built
<bluekuja> then I'll mail
<bluekuja> asac: actually themuso just written the mail for one of his SRU
<bluekuja> and the package got only Sources
<bluekuja> for now
<bluekuja> usplash-theme-ubuntustudio |     0.15.1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-proposed/universe Sources
<asac> ah ... ok ...given the normal delays of email send and testers actually jumping on it ... i think its ok
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> but better wait till the bits are available usually
<bluekuja> ok, fine. We wait then
<bluekuja> ok, going to read my brand new python book
<bluekuja> 400+ pages
<bluekuja> woohoo
<asac> hehe
<Ubulette> asac ?
<Ubulette> in ff-3.0, a patch changes configure.in but we never re-run autoconf. how come ?
<asac> for trunk packages this is done automatically by cdbs
<Ubulette> DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_AUTOCONF is not used anywhere
<Ubulette> and there's no 99_ patch
<asac> no? hmm ... then it was lost at some point
<asac> the idea was to run it till it becomes stable
<asac> maybe its enabled by default?
<asac> by setting the AUTOCON version?
<Ubulette> no it's not. i need to do it for sm2
<Ubulette> I'll go for 99_
<asac> ok
<asac> thats fine
<asac> what change to configure.in do we miss now in ffox?
<asac> Ubulette: just DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_AUTOCONF=2.13 should be enough
<Ubulette> i think we can drop that patch from ff3, the code is built in xul
<asac> anyway from what i see its enough to just use that setting ... and we do that for ff3
<Ubulette> it's no-have-stdint-h-ftbfs.patch
<asac> yes ... without that patch it won't build ... so it works
<Ubulette> it's needed in cairo-xlib-utils so i guess it could be dropped from ff3 ad it's xul job now
<asac> yes  ... anyway ... just the DEB_AUTO above should be fine ... if you think we should use 99 right from the beginning goforit
<Ubulette> strange, I get failures in places common to xul
<Ubulette> gfxPDFSurface.cpp: In member function 'virtual nsresult gfxPDFSurface::EndPage()':
<Ubulette> gfxPDFSurface.cpp:94: error: 'cairo_surface_show_page' was not declared in this scope
<Ubulette> make[6]: *** [gfxPDFSurface.o] Error 1
<Ubulette> make[6]: Leaving directory `/src/bzr/build-area/seamonkey-2.0-2.0~a1~cvs20071026t1846/gfx/thebes/src'
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: figured id save you some time ;)
<gnomefreak> i guess iceape still uses cario
<gnomefreak> afaik ff3 got rid of it
<asac> Ubulette: you try to use system-caiuro?
<asac> that won't work
<gnomefreak> ok iceape 64bit is building
<gnomefreak> asac: is cario gone from iceape as well? (2.0 gonna use something else)
<Ubulette> it is with system cairo, i'm dropping it for now
<Ubulette> remember it's dropped from xul since a7
<gnomefreak> cant drop it without replacing it
<gnomefreak> oh thats right
<Ubulette> moz ship it
<gnomefreak> moz has always shipped it afaik we just use ours instead
<asac> gnomefreak: hopefully we will b in sync with moz cairo when hardy comes out
<asac> but i won't bet on it
<asac> (sadly)
<Ubulette> moz cairo is cairo HEAD
<gnomefreak> somehow i have the feeling it wont happen
<asac> Ubulette: yes .... HEAD that aproaches 1.6 ... vlad wants 1.6 from what i know
<gnomefreak> cant we just ship thiers and stop building ours?
<asac> and we will ahve 1.6 in hardy hopefully
<gnomefreak> asac: what is our version at?
<asac> 1.4
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> does moz packages ship with it? example: firefox has it built in source tarball?
<asac> yes
<asac> they always shipped it on their own
<asac> cairo isn't mature enough to use system one accordingly to mofo
<gnomefreak> but we need to package it separately due to epiphany and such?
<Ubulette> it's bundled into libxul
<asac> gnomefreak: don't mix thinkgs up ... we always have a ciaor shiped
<asac> its just that moz uses its own version
<gnomefreak> but for that reason is what i mena
<gnomefreak> other wise we wouldnt need to package it right? )for moz products)
<gnomefreak> ok i need a ML post
<Ubulette> asac, when you have time, could you sync your ff2 branches to mt ?
<Ubulette> i've filled a bug against broken --with-default-mozilla-five-home but couldn't fix it myself because i couldnt find your last ff2 (~ 2008) branch
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: he didnt push changes from what i can see
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x.gutsy
<Ubulette> i know, that what i meant by plz sync :)
<gnomefreak> thats the latest one with 2.0.0.8
 * gnomefreak snooped from his LP page
<gnomefreak> asac: it works in icedove so i will take a look and maybe just take thier patch and see
<gnomefreak> ok ill work on reply to list tonight and tomorrow
<gnomefreak> asac:  you havent pushed thunderbird 2.0.0.8 to hardy yet have you?
<gnomefreak> to save from having another changelog entry ill add mine into your changelog if you havent pushed
<gnomefreak> ok looks as if i grab gutsy's and i build for hardy
<asac> Ubulette: hardy hasn't been pushed
<asac> just .gutsy
<Ubulette> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bug/157126
<asac> network is so sucky here that its almost impossible forme to work at all :/
<gnomefreak> asac: ok im upgrading it for hardy while im fixing the patch did you want me to use your name and timestamp and im assuming i should remove gutsy's changelog entry as well and add changes to MT thunderbird branch
<gnomefreak> version it something like
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.8~pre080422+nobinonly-1ubuntu1?
<gnomefreak> not sure what the 22 stands for
<gnomefreak> asac: any idea what the patchs name is in icedove (maybe help me to not open all the patches
<asac> gnomefreak: let me do it
<asac> wait a second ... then please do a test build and let me know if it breaks or seomthing
<Ubulette> strange, xul1.9 doesn't ship nsIAutoCompleteSession.idl
<Ubulette> it should
<gnomefreak> asac: i had planned on it but would like to add patch to it first well find it first
<asac> gnomefreak: which patch?
<gnomefreak> the reply-to-list patch im not seeing one in icedove yet
<gnomefreak> im reading all patches to see if they included it in a patch
<gnomefreak> im wondering if removing the patch would fix it
<asac> well thats not firefox ... i will push firefox now
<gnomefreak> i didnt plan on touching ff
<gnomefreak> im just working on the patch atm
<asac> ok the main branch of ffox 2.0 is updated with hardy upload
<asac> would be great if you could do a test build and see if anything breaks
<asac> (revision 103)
<gnomefreak> asac: once i find the patch i will
<gnomefreak> oh you mean ff
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> make you a deal, find this frigging patch and ill start on ff test build
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> im betting you dropped it from icedove
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<gnomefreak> if it was ever added
<asac> icedove or tunderbird?
<gnomefreak> icedove
<gnomefreak> i dont see it in changelog anywhere
<gnomefreak> if that means it doesnt have it than i think trying to drop it from tbird and see if it works on own now that 2.0 is final
<asac> http://people.debian.org/~asac/91_replytolist.dpatch
<asac> thats the one from 1.5 branch
<gnomefreak> its not listed in 2.0
<asac> gnomefreak: does tbird have that patch?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> thats why im thinking drop it
<asac> then icedove should have it as well
<gnomefreak> and see what happens
<gnomefreak> icedove works
<asac> no ... please keep it ... icedove shouldhave it too
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> tbird doesnt
<asac> strange
<gnomefreak> icedove doesnt have the patrch and works, tbird has it and fails to work
<gnomefreak> i think i will do a fast build of tbird this weekend not changing anything except the patcha nd see what happens
<asac> gnomefreak: sure that icedove works?
<asac> have you seen this on your own?
<gnomefreak> yes very sure see bug i even used it to comment on bug
<asac> for icedove 2.0?
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/52667
<gnomefreak> i havent used it
<gnomefreak> i just installed it
<asac> so you built it on your own?
<asac> or just the sid package?
<gnomefreak> sid packages
<gnomefreak> is this the right tarball for ff 2.0.0.8 http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10064175/firefox_2.0.0.8%2B2nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<asac> yes
 * gnomefreak still not real sure why you have %###nobinonly
<gnomefreak> they dont need to know about binary packages afaik
<asac> because its upstream tarball minus BINOLNY files
<gnomefreak> Ok, sorry, I just figured out I made a mistake:
<gnomefreak> Reply-To-List works, but only when you have configured thunderbird to show _all_ headers.
<gnomefreak> that comment bothers me a bit
<gnomefreak> i might try it, if that is true than the patch needs to be fixed
<gnomefreak> i should have ff tested tomorrow as it takes a while to build
<gnomefreak> hes right
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> wait a minute
<gnomefreak> it works in tbird
<gnomefreak> that cant be right
<gnomefreak> someone please post to ML about something
<gnomefreak> im fetching things here
<asac> gnomefreak: do you know bug id of tis package description bug (aka development version in ffox 2.0 package description?)
<Ubulette_> asac, for some reason, xul1.9 doesn't ship nsIAutoCompleteSession.idl needed by sm2 /w libxul
<Ubulette_> (needed for mailnews/addrbook)
<gnomefreak> asac: give me afew minutes to locate it
<asac> Ubulette_: i remember something like that
<asac> i think its an old feature from xpfe .... seamonkey 2.0 should migrate to use the new one
<asac> maybe you can disable that feature for now forcefully?
<asac> (the new one from toolkit)
<Ubulette_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42407/
<gnomefreak> asac: this isnt it but can we do something with this please as well https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/88232
<gnomefreak> i see alot of bugs i thought we fixed
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/150791 asac this is bug you wanted
<asac> thanks
<asac> Ubulette: yes .... sounds familiar
<asac> i doubt that we can make this exported from xul
<gnomefreak> i took 6 bugs and they are all fixed but still open, i think we need to work on this list :(
<Ubulette> i can't find anything relevant in bugzilla :(
<asac> gnomefreak: feel free to cleanup the bug mess :)
<asac> Ubulette: seamonkey devs probably don't try to use system xul ... and thus they don't recognize
<asac> Ubulette: is that idl file in xpfe hierarchy?
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah yeah yeah
<Ubulette> ./mozilla/xpfe/components/autocomplete/public/nsIAutoCompleteSession.idl
<gnomefreak> bug mes isnt helping me clean it
 * gnomefreak should check on flash version on site and maybe get that updated as a weekend quick fix
<gnomefreak> i have 313 ff bugs in my bugs profile (give or take) and most are inprogress confirmed or just outright fixed, you need to be around while im working on them incase you fixed it and im not aware of it ;)
<gnomefreak> but maybe tomorrow ill see what i can do we need to fix these crashes or do something with them they are old as crap
<gnomefreak> reply-to-list seems to work
<asac> yes ... lets do that tomorrow ... pain is getting up already here
<asac> with this laggy inet connection
<asac> i guess tomorrowi will be on as asac_the_2nd again
<asac> ok cu ... i hope i can come back in later ... depending on the connection speed my room gives me
<gnomefreak> later
<Ubulette> got it https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=214940
<Ubulette> blocker since 2003 :(
<gnomefreak> ok commented on the bug about r-t-l please update tbird to 2.0.0.8 so i can test this on up to date package
<gnomefreak> ok gonna start ff build than dinner
<gnomefreak> ok bbl to check in
<gnomefreak> oops forgot build-deps
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-28
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, 98 lang pack to go in ppa
<gnomefreak> yeah i know im getting pissed off
<gnomefreak> 64 bit iceape built
<gnomefreak> but 32 is more important but i would think it should build fine
 * gnomefreak kind of wants to set up a build environment on windows for building win packages but ofcourse no guides are around 
<gnomefreak> this way i can enable options that are not enabled in .exe
<Ubulette> I can't help you, I barely use windows
<gnomefreak> yeah i know i just wish i could find info on it but it looks like there isnt a way other than using system, example no chroot type apps
<gnomefreak> i dont use windows much either jsut this week ive been working on win pcs for others
<Ubulette>  signfile seamonkey-2.0_2.0~a1~cvs20071026t1846-0ubuntu1~mt1_i386.changes
<Ubulette> waaoo, it builds :)
<gnomefreak> its built?
<Ubulette> well, debs are probably bad, i didn't touch the install part. I just did the configure and build parts
<gnomefreak> ah
<Ubulette> i had to drop system libxul :(
<gnomefreak> that was expected atleast by me
<gnomefreak> i didnt think it was ready yet
<gnomefreak> ff finally finished im installing to test
<gnomefreak> night 2.0.0.8 in hardy works fine asac ill let you know more tomorrow since i only had a short testing time
<Ubulette> asac, gnomefreak : http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/SeaMonkey-2.0a1pre-startup.png
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/SeaMonkey-2.0a1pre-about.png
<Ubulette> browser is ready. i'll continue tomorrow
<bluekuja> good morning :)
<bluekuja> gnomefre1k, ping me when back
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: im back
<gnomefreak> asac: firefox 2.0.0.8 has my blessing
<gnomefreak> is PPA done with the lang. packs?
<gnomefreak> why do i have this feeling firefox 3.0 a9 is borked in MT PPA
<gnomefreak> Setting up firefox-trunk (3.0~alpha9~cvs20071003t0648-0ubuntu1~mt1) ..
<gnomefreak> but a8 is all i see
<Jazzva> Hmm... Firefox 3.0a9 was borked for me. But I think it's Firefox itself. It was crashing a lot. (But that's expected for dev version)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: not crashing here. not even running with firefox-3.0 command its still a8
<Jazzva> Hmm :/. Have you tried Ubulette's repo? I installed from there.
<gnomefreak> he pushed the one to MT repo
<gnomefreak> should be same
<Jazzva> Uh-huh... Well, I'm confused then, too...
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm i might have the fix
<gnomefreak> that worked
<gnomefreak> now fix depends and i can get ready to leave
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, heya
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, package built?
<gnomefreak> 64bit built hasnt been pushed to 386 due to flood
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive
<gnomefreak> bbs me and g/f need to go out for a while
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, ppa is nearly done: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all&start=0&batch=50
<Ubulette> 3 left
<Ubulette> then, 2 days of queue :P
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, btw:
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> asac, gnomefreak : http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/SeaMonkey-2.0a1pre-startup.png
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/SeaMonkey-2.0a1pre-about.png
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> browser is ready. i'll continue tomorrow
<asac> hi
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<Ubulette> Kazehakase-0.5.0 Released
<asac> Ubulette: xul 1.9 support?
<asac> maybe we should send a heads up that we have a package ... like we did for epiphany?
<Ubulette> no mention of that in the release notes
<Ubulette> asac, did you read above for seamonkey 2 ?
<Ubulette> asac, i'm mostly done but not a single patch is in common, all dh_helper are different and even rules is almost new
<asac> sorry connection crashed again
<Ubulette> so i'm wondering it it's not better to start a new branch like i did for xul 1.9
<asac> cool ... so it works??
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> asac, gnomefreak : http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/SeaMonkey-2.0a1pre-startup.png
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/SeaMonkey-2.0a1pre-about.png
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> browser is ready. i'll continue tomorrow
<asac> how?
<Ubulette> (that was yesterday)
<asac> screens look great
<asac> do they use toolkit now?
<Ubulette> no.
<Ubulette> :(
<Ubulette> if you meant xul
<asac> so its not using xul?
<Ubulette> not yet.
<Ubulette> the only fix i've found for the ftbfs is to modify xul, meaning re-up to gutsy
<asac> k
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, lang packs are done
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: that doesnt mean much
<gnomefreak> still have a week of backlog at the least
<Ubulette> just 2 days
<Ubulette> hopefully, just a few hours
<gnomefreak> i doubt it
<gnomefreak> since its a gnome resync from what i heard it may be longer
<asac> Ubulette: re-up gutsy? i think we should make seamonkey for hardy as our primary focus
<asac> ok i am in a session agin ...bbl
<asac> finally pushing ffox to hardy now
<gnomefreak> !info sunbird
<gnomefreak> damn forgot hes nto here
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: can you add sunbird to mozclient (to make life a bit easier)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, cvs ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: it doesnt matter TBH how ever easy way to make tarball is nice
 * gnomefreak cant find source tarball atm
<Ubulette> mozclient only does cvs tarballs
<gnomefreak> thats fine, im not sure where to look to see if its on cvs
<gnomefreak> im looking at ftp.mozilla.org atm
<gnomefreak> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird/build.html
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: that might help?
<gnomefreak> for .7 for time being i guess
<gnomefreak> wonder why they left out the source dir for .7
<Ubulette> oh, it's just calendar, easy then
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> well no its calenday and lightening
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, tell me if you need embedded tarball (like ff) and the mozilla dir (like xul)
<Ubulette> #     calendar (aka Sunbird, use this to build the calendar extensions also)
<gnomefreak> afaik just moz dir
<gnomefreak> i dont think i had to unpack source last time
<Ubulette> lightning-sunbird 0.5-0ubuntu4 is the latest ?
<Ubulette> it's an embedded tarball
<Ubulette> wilth a mozilla root dir in it
<Ubulette> with
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> .5-0ubuntu4 is our latest yes
<Ubulette> cvs is 0.6a1
<gnomefreak> should be at .7
<gnomefreak> its been released already
<Ubulette> if they follow the same rules, 0.6a1 will give 0.6 at the end
<Ubulette> strange
<Ubulette> calendar/sunbird/config/version.txt says 0.6a1
<gnomefreak> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird/download.html
<gnomefreak> why wouldnt cvs have latest release
<Ubulette> good question
<gnomefreak> asac: wtf is wrong with moz
<Ubulette> http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/calendar/sunbird/config/version.txt
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: why listed under seamonkey?
<gnomefreak> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/sunbird/releases/0.7/  should have a sources dir but doesnt
<gnomefreak> .8 is in devel atm
<Ubulette> http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/calendar/sunbird/app/module.ver
<Ubulette> still 0.6a1
<gnomefreak> thats odd as nightly has .6a1 posted on 10/28/2007
<gnomefreak> that still doesnt explain why on the sunbird homepage .7 is there (isnt .7 later than .6a1 :(
<gnomefreak> again i find .7 release no source tarball
<gnomefreak> http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/calendar/
<Ubulette> hmm, seems it's sunbird from the mozilla 1.8 branch, not from trunk (1.9)
<gnomefreak> .5 was from 1.9 afaik
<Ubulette> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/sunbird/nightly/latest-mozilla1.8/
<Ubulette> those are the nightlies
<Ubulette> moz1.8
<Ubulette> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/sunbird/nightly/latest-trunk/
<Ubulette> this is 1.9 => 0.6a1
<Ubulette> so i don't know what to do
<gnomefreak> maybe set up for .6a1 and ill keep it up to date and when final we will add it in?
<gnomefreak> why the fuck does mozilla go backwards for builds
 * gnomefreak cant find source package for .7 at all
<Ubulette> yep, bin without sources, that stinks.
<gnomefreak> ill ping asac about it sometime this week (maybe if he comes back today)
<gnomefreak> thats really odd
<gnomefreak> maybe they are doing awway with 1.8
<gnomefreak> so this is thier way to force upgrade?
<Ubulette> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=401363
<Ubulette> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=286402
<Ubulette> +        '0.8*'    =>  'branch',
<Ubulette>          '0.6a1'   =>  'trunk'
<Ubulette> that's bad
<Ubulette> well, you just need branch then
<gnomefreak> i saw that but still dont explain how to grab cvs of 1.8 branch at all
<Ubulette> i can create the 0.7 tarball for you if you want
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: please do
<gnomefreak> how?
<Ubulette> using cvs tags
 * gnomefreak needs a good guide to cvvs
<gnomefreak> cvs even
<Ubulette> there's no such thing
<gnomefreak> i noticed
<gnomefreak> problem i see is that when you chekout you are only checking out the make.mk file(or something like that)
<gnomefreak> client.mk even
<gnomefreak> vs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot co calendar   does that look right?
<gnomefreak> s/vs/cvs
<Ubulette> you need to fetch the right client, then use it to fetch calendar with the right tags
<gnomefreak> cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot co -r BRANCH mozilla/client.mk
<gnomefreak> than make -f client.mk checkout MOZ_CO_PROJECT=option,option??
<Ubulette> i'm mostly done
<gnomefreak> damn your fast
<gnomefreak> grrrr even looking at the tags there isnt a .7 tag, now im confused as hell
<gnomefreak> it looks like all mozilla cvs pages are out of date
<Ubulette> done
<gnomefreak> thank you
<Ubulette> 'im pushing it to my site
<gnomefreak> ty
<Ubulette> done
<gnomefreak> ty ill grab in a minute
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42490/
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/lightning-sunbird_0.7.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> ty reading
<gnomefreak> damn thats a big tarballl
<gnomefreak> ty im downloading it, ill be back soon
<Ubulette> damn, another flood in the ppa
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/~schooltool-owners/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<gnomefreak> its 3 days behind atm
<gnomefreak> the builds now are from the 25th
<Ubulette> i see 26
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~schooltool-owners/+archive/
<gnomefreak> that list shows 25th
<gnomefreak> 26 binaries but uploaded on 25th
<Ubulette> order is wrong
<Ubulette> click on https://edge.launchpad.net/~schooltool-owners/+archive/+builds
<Ubulette> select the one building
<Ubulette> you'll see 26
<gnomefreak> Queued:  2007-10-25
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> i see Queued:  	2007-10-26
<gnomefreak> Component:  	main
<gnomefreak> Status: 	Currently building
<gnomefreak> Queued: 	2007-10-25
<gnomefreak> Started: 	25 minutes ago
<gnomefreak> Builder: 	samarium (xen-i386
<Ubulette> Status:  	 Currently building
<Ubulette> Queued: 	2007-10-26
<Ubulette> Started: 	26 minutes ago
<Ubulette> Builder: 	samarium (xen-i386)
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> maybe it uses the timezone
<gnomefreak> maybe
<gnomefreak> ok i started build lets hope no changes are needed (its the weekend)
<gnomefreak> holy shit
<Ubulette> what ?
<gnomefreak> i forgot to run autoconf
<Ubulette> hihi
<gnomefreak> since it not using dpatch how would i run it
<gnomefreak> 309 out of 327 hunks FAILED -- rejects in file configure
<gnomefreak> Patch configure-autoconf2-13-reconfigure.patch does not apply
<Ubulette> that's quilt
<gnomefreak> i guess its quilt
<Ubulette> do you know how to use it ?
 * gnomefreak doesnt know quilt too well
<gnomefreak> i havent had to use it in a loing time
<Ubulette> look if you're at the last patch : quilt applied
<Ubulette> you should be on configure-autoconf2-13-reconfigure.patch
<gnomefreak> quilt applied listed a bunch
<Ubulette> look at the last one
<Ubulette> are you ?
<gnomefreak> force-no-pragma-visibility-for-gcc-4.2_4.3
<gnomefreak> im in build tree also assuming i should be
<Ubulette> oh, ok
<Ubulette> then do: quilt push -f
<Ubulette> it should show some rejects
<gnomefreak> and i get all 308 failures
<Ubulette> fine
<gnomefreak> 309
<Ubulette> run autoconf2.13
<gnomefreak> just in the build tree?
<Ubulette> then do : quilt refresh
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> Warning: trailing whitespace in lines 12098,14453,14468,14474,14524,14527,14530,14531,14539,14541,14543,14545 of configure
<gnomefreak> Refreshed patch configure-autoconf2-13-reconfigure.patch
<gnomefreak> is that ok?
<Ubulette> once your done, check with : quilt pop -a ; quilt push -a
<gnomefreak> looks good :)
<Ubulette> dont forget to copy the new patch to your bzr dir and commit
<gnomefreak> now move config patch over to debian and continue
<gnomefreak> :)
<Ubulette> yep
<gnomefreak> i should run clean right?
<gnomefreak> or no need?
<gnomefreak> build runs it iirc
<gnomefreak> brb and ty for help
<Ubulette> np
<gnomefreak> ok dinner while it builds
<asac> ffox 2 builds already arrived in hardy?
<gnomefreak> not sure give me 5 minutes or so to check
<gnomefreak> asac: sunbird 0.7 is building
<gnomefreak> should be ready for hardy soon
<Ubulette> asac, i still see 2.0.0.6+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1
 * gnomefreak will push to ppa but it wont build i386 for a while
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.6 is latest
<Ubulette> asac, strange thing with sunbird is that sb 0.7 is moz1.8 while moz-trunk has sb 0.6a1
 * gnomefreak didnt like that much at all but the bug states 1.0 will be 1.9 branch and <1.0 will be 1.8
<gnomefreak> atleast that is what they want (not sure why they built .6 on 1.9
<asac> Ubulette: most likely they do their maindevelopment on the branches
<asac> so trunk is behind
<Ubulette> weird
<Ubulette>    firefox | 2.0.0.6+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<Ubulette>    firefox | 2.0.0.8+2nobinonly-0ubuntu3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
<Ubulette> asac, gnomefreak, could I use sunbird between 2 PC ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: what so you mean?
<gnomefreak> weird is right
<Ubulette> i want to have a sync calendar that I can see and edit on 2 different PCs
<gnomefreak> not sure never tried
<gnomefreak> seeing as there were over 250 changes in .7 maybe its in them
<Ubulette> is there a sync feature somewhere ?
<Ubulette> something like tomboy (sshfs)
<asac> Ubulette: you can use webdav
<asac> toshare your calendar
<gnomefreak> brb
<Ubulette> do we really need seamonkey-dev ??
<Ubulette> i don't see anything depending on iceape-dev
<asac> well ... that doesn't mean that it makes no sense
<asac> so for firefox it should be just headers for firefox specific idl components whereas the rest is in xul-dev
<asac> tbird should be the same once migrated ... and seamonkey as well
<gnomefreak> asac: you want me to push sunbird to PPA even though it wont build or do you just want to grab from branch and grab tarball from Ubulette site?
 * gnomefreak updating branch atm
<gnomefreak> well after looking at bugs to see if any need fixing
<gnomefreak> this is not good
<gnomefreak> asac: is the script for removing binary from tarballs interchangible or needs to be wrote from each package?
<Ubulette> it should work for everything
<gnomefreak> looking at it it had firefox paths in there so im assuming i would have to chage it
<gnomefreak> change
<Ubulette> ?
<gnomefreak> the script has firefox in path hence should need to be changed but that is the easy part
<Ubulette> grep -i firefox remove.binonly.sh
<Ubulette> rm -fv ./other-licenses/7zstub/firefox/7zSD.sfx
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> that ?
<Ubulette> doesn't matter
<gnomefreak> not sure atm
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 351715
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 351715 in ChatZilla "Build Chatzilla as extension for suiterunner (toolkit/ style seamonkey)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351715
 * gnomefreak updating branch
<gnomefreak> asac: im gonna test build tbird without the patch but you had said you wanted to upgrade it to 2.0.0.8binonly so just let me know before you do it maybe we can fix this
 * gnomefreak gone for a while
<gnomefreak> can i comment out in series? or is there a way of going about that?
<Ubulette> you can
<gnomefreak> ok ty ill try it
<Ubulette> just start each line with a #
<Ubulette> but do that with that patch unapplied
<Ubulette> (pop it 1st)
<gnomefreak> pop?
<gnomefreak> quilt pop -a ; quilt push -a
<Ubulette> quilt pop
<gnomefreak> ah
<Ubulette> you'd better pop -a before you remove a patch
<Ubulette> otherwise, you're looking for troubles
<gnomefreak> waiting for it to build a bit so i can cancle it
<gnomefreak> this isnt going as planned but we will see in a bit
 * gnomefreak was kind of hoping it would unpack source in build-area/thunderbird...
<Ubulette> ?
<gnomefreak> this patch doesnt mean much anyway
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: it never gives me source dir
<gnomefreak> so i cant run quilt * in it
<Ubulette> eh
<gnomefreak> building with -S -sa i was hoping it would but i guess i have to build bins and kill it
<gnomefreak> will fin dout shortly
 * gnomefreak knows what went wrong and why ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: !!!!!!! you forgot to remove ~ppa* from iceape before pushing to archives
<gnomefreak> nevermind my fault read it wrong :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-20
<asac> saivann: there also is a menu entry in Tools
<fta> asac, http://news.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/stacked-branches-holding-post
<fta> "i.e. Launchpad itself - it now takes less than two minutes to push up a branch. It used to take an hour and a half" ?? 1 & 1/2 hour ?????
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953000
<asac> fta: yeah ... most likely extreme situations like pushing complete ffox tree
<fta> asac, in case you missed it, i packaged that: http://www.instantbird.com/
<fta> as a xulapp
<asac> fta: so thats a good example of a xulapp that doesnt shipp everything and fork stuff?
<fta> mostly, there's no gecko inside, but there's a kind of build system adapted from comm-central, ie needing access to mozilla-central, exactly like tb3 and sm2 now
<fta> i dropped that build system and replaced it by my xulapp magic, all fine
<fta> asac, ^^ https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/instantbird/instantbird.head
<asac> fta: nice
<asac> fta: just to check
<asac> fta: the build-system.tar.gz is a carefully seclected subtree of the xulrunner tree right?
<fta> right
<asac> do we patch anything before tarring that up?
<fta> it's done in post-patches::
<asac> fta: right. but do we patch any of the files that get into that build-system.tar.gz
<asac> and if so, is that done for the sole purpose of providing that build system?
<fta> probably yes, configure.in is in there
<fta> ?
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.head/annotate/359?file_id=createbuildsystem.sh-20080620161753-mwg01p9oiuq5axbb-1
<fta> xul provides this tarball in the dev package, callers uses xulapp.mk from m-d, everything else is magic
<asac> hmm
<asac> i will take a closer look tomorrow maybe. too late now
<asac> got bitten by stupid nspluginwrapper
<asac> ;)
<asac> cu tomorrow
<fta> cu
<NCommander> hey asac
<asac> hi
<NCommander> how goes it asac
 * NCommander got his AM report sent to the FD
<asac> NCommander: cool :)
<asac> all fine here ;)
<asac> so given that the frontdesk and DAM work well now, you should be a DD in two weeks
<NCommander> asac, so we did one major boo-boo with the icedove upload
<NCommander> We updated control.in
<NCommander> But didn't regenerate control >.<;
 * NCommander notes that slipped past both of us, my sponsor, and a release manager
<asac> NCommander: huh?
<asac> NCommander: a) why did we update control at all?
<asac> b) what is the regression you are seeing?
<NCommander> asac, Maintainer change
<asac> hmm
<NCommander> its not a regression
<NCommander> Remember, you wanted me to change Maintainer to Ubuntu Mozilla Team, then add me, yourself, and someone else to uploaders?
<NCommander> The change landed in control.in, but the actual control file didn't get regenerated by accident
<asac> yeah
<asac> too bad
<[reed]> yeah, too many acronyms... AM, FD, DAM, DD...
<[reed]> :p
<asac> \o/ [reed] is back ;)
<[reed]> except it's 3:22am, and I have a test in a few hours
<[reed]> :(
<asac> [reed]: ok. then good luck. would be cool if you could ping me to test something about this EAP issue
<asac> after that ;) (or whenever you feel recovered)
<[reed]> yeah, I'll try to find you later today or so
<asac> cool
 * asac presses thumbs for the test
<asac> or crosses fingers ;)
<asac> NCommander: feel free to fix that in bzr. we probably will do an upload sooner or later and than this gets auto-fixed
<NCommander> asac, well, I'd like to fix lintian for icedove
<XioNoX> Hi !
<asac> NCommander: whatever you want ;)
<NCommander> asac, its a pity I can't direct commit. When is the next mozillateam meeting so I can be voted in :-)?
<asac> NCommander: isnt that in topic?
<asac> oh
<asac> hmm
<NCommander> :-)
<asac> The next Ubuntu Mozilla Team meeting will be held on: Sunday, 2nd November, 18:00 UTC
<NCommander> Your last one was awhile ago
<asac> in #ubuntu-meeting on FreeNode network (irc.freenode.org).
<asac> we have every 6 weeks
<NCommander> so whens the next meeting that will have quorum :-) (or does mozillateam not suffer from that issue)
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Please help Mozilla QA tracker: http://tinyurl.com/6yo6g7 | Firefox 3 released to hardy-updates! | Next meeting will be held on Sunday, 2nd November, 18:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting (agenda available at: http://tinyurl.com/2ekzoq )
<asac> NCommander: we have no quorum problems ;)
<NCommander> Handy
<asac> NCommander: just go ahead and push to your branch
 * NCommander adds himself to the adenga
<NCommander> *agenda
<asac> NCommander: i dont work on the icedove branch at the moment
<asac> so its just a pull/push for me
<asac> to publish your changes
<asac> which is ok for 2 weeks  i guess ;)
<NCommander> I need your advice on how to fix the engimail serve bug (you said we needed to add .autoreg)
<asac> NCommander: yes. in icedove we have to ensure that we ship an empty or placeholder file /usr/lib/icedove/.autoreg
<NCommander> what does that do?
<asac> NCommander: in enigmail postinst and rm we have to touch that file if it exists
<asac> e.g. if test -e /usr/lib/icedove/.autoreg; then touch /usr/lib/icedove/.autoreg; fi
<asac> NCommander: it triggers re-registration of system crhome and extensions
<NCommander> ah
<asac> otherwise icedove might not see that your extension has been added/changed
<NCommander> So icedove needs that in its post/pre install?
<asac> NCommander: no. icedove has to ship a placeholder file ... enigmail has to touch it
<asac> e.g. just an empty file in icedove package
<NCommander> Oh!
<NCommander> so that's why engimail broke
<asac> NCommander: enigmail broke?
<NCommander> well
<NCommander> has an RC bug
<asac> NCommander: well. thats my story of it. the NMUer did find another story
<NCommander> Did you figure out the NMU non-sense?
<asac> i looked at the diff for a second and it didnt make much sense to me ... at least i didnt understand what it tries to achieve
<NCommander> So you want to NACK it?
<asac> but maybe he had a point. unfortunately there is no comment or so about it in bug
<NCommander> Isn't that against NMU protocol?
<asac> NCommander: what is a NACK? isnt that just a new upload without that change?
<NCommander> non-acklodge
<NCommander> Pretty much. As the maintainer, you can reject NMUs
<asac> NCommander: how?
<NCommander> Upload a version removing their changes ;-)
<asac> NCommander: i mean this most likely made it into the archive already
<asac> NCommander: right ;)
<NCommander> asac, it is already in the archive
<asac> thats what i know
<NCommander> you can use the dcut command to kill an upload if it was still in the delayed queue
<asac> yeah remember about dcut ;)
<asac> anyway. i dont know if his change makes sense. but we should certainly add the .autoreg stuff in postinst
<asac> have to get some breakfast>/coffee now
<NCommander> same here
<asac> debian bug 486491
<ubottu> Debian bug 486491 in enigmail "enigmail: does not upgrade from etch to lenny inside people's" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/486491
<asac> NCommander: ok. i  looked. that change is ok
<asac> so we can do -4 on top of 3.2
<NCommander> So we want to ack the NMU
<NCommander> Ok
<asac> NCommander: how? i only know updload with or without the NMU ;)
<NCommander> asac, the next upload must have an entry in the changelog acking the NMU
<NCommander> (its weird, I know)
<asac> acking == repeating the Closes: ?
<NCommander> asac, no, something like * Ackknlodging the non-maintainer upload by *uploader*
<james_w> http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/pkgs.html#ack-nmu
<asac> NCommander: ok. that procedure is what i had in mind
<NCommander> thank you james_w :-)
<asac> "just keep on going"
<asac> and remember to get the bugs properply clodsed
<armin76> we're whalers on the moon
<asac> how comes?
<armin76> never seen futurama?
<asac> armin76: didnt really like it ;)
<asac> but maybe its just that i never tried ;)
 * NCommander works on icedove
<NCommander> asac, .autoreg is properly touched by icedove-gnome-support
<NCommander> asac, should we simply move those post* scripts to icedove vs icedove-gnome-support?
<asac> NCommander: no thats right. this simply means that enigmail should do it too
<NCommander> asac, what if icedove is installed without gnome support?
<asac> NCommander: everything that adds/removes chrome/extensions/locales need to touch it in postinst and postrm
<NCommander> so both icedove, and icedove-gnome-support need it, right?
<asac> NCommander: icedove ships the file itself. -gnome-support just touches it
<asac> NCommander: icedove doesnt need to touch it
<asac> just to ship it so its properly registered as a dpkg managed file
<asac> NCommander: e.g. icedove will touch it implicitly because it ships that file
<NCommander> we do?
<NCommander> icedove.install says we don't.
<asac> NCommander: most likely done in rules
<NCommander> Yup
<asac> because there is no source for that file
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> Just making sure
<asac> sure
<NCommander> asac, I'm going to split the icedove package to create an icedove-data (for all the arch all files)
<asac> that was one of the points i mentioned: make sure icedove ships that file ;)
<asac> NCommander: err. why?
<asac> that is really unneeded compication
<NCommander> Kills a lintian warnings. Packages with large amounts of files in /usr/share should split that off
<asac> yeah i know. but doesnt make much sense here. i had that in the past and eliminated it
<NCommander> Why'd you elimate it?
<asac> because it doesnt make sense ;)
<asac> its really a lot of work for not much benefit
<asac> also _all packages are broken in the archive
<asac> e.g. if anything build depends on it it can cause a bunch of pain on architectures that lack behind
<asac> not that a big reason for icedove ... but well.
<NCommander> Point taken-ish
<asac> there is one reason to ship _all files in /usr/share
 * NCommander is working to clean out the other lintian errors
<asac> that is to have a single partition shared across multiple architectures
<asac> but i havent heard of anyone actually using that
<asac> NCommander: there are just a few errors ... the rest are warnings
<asac> iirc there are warnings about executable icons or something ;)
<asac> that should be fixed.
<NCommander> Yup, working on that
<NCommander> The biggest one that needs to be fixed is that we install a png as icedove's icon
<NCommander> Which works fine in GNOME/KDE, but breaks in say Window Maker
<asac> NCommander: instead of xpm?
<NCommander> yeah
<asac> NCommander: i think we should ship both and use a reference without .suffix in .desktop
<asac> and the xpm in icons
<NCommander> asac, that's easy to fix
<NCommander> all we do is drop the xpm in debian/ and then have it installed on the fly
<asac> NCommander: if  possible generate the .xpm on the fly during build
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> Not difficult
<NCommander> But it means a build-dep on imagemagick
<NCommander> and how often do we really change the icon?
<asac> NCommander: if possible generate. if thats too much work i dont care about .xpm
<asac> at least it can be in the .diff.gz without uuencode business
<asac> but well ... if we can generate it even better
<NCommander> convert *.png *.xpm :-)
<asac> NCommander: it clutters the diff
<NCommander> thats the actual command
<asac> most likely there is a lot of clutter, but that doesnt mean we should add more ;)
<NCommander> I can modify the repack rule to do it on the fly
<asac> NCommander: yeah. i think i already do image transformation duing build
<asac> convert et al
<asac> so just hook it in there
<NCommander> Can we upload a new orig.tar.gz for Icedove?
<asac> NCommander: if repack is the rule where i do converts atm then yeah.
<NCommander> Without a new release?
<asac> NCommander: why?
<asac> NCommander: unless we also fix the build system to properly ship the .xpm on make install i would prefer to do the .xpn in rules
<NCommander> We can do it in the rules
<asac> instead of the ogig
 * NCommander figures out how to attach this
<NCommander> *attack :-)
<asac> also mozilla droped support for .xpm so putting that file in the orig doesnt sound right
<NCommander> Oh, I see how we can do it
<NCommander> I'll just do the conversion during make install
<asac> as gecko itself cannot render it ;)
<asac> NCommander: urgh
<[reed]> It's a horrible format.
<NCommander> Well, the debian menu system is a hack
<asac> NCommander: please do it in rules
<NCommander> asac, no, I mean during the install rule of rules :-)
<asac> NCommander: hacks should go to rules ;)
<asac> ah ok thas ok then ... do it whereever i did the other converts
<asac> unless i dont sdo that anywhere anymore
<NCommander> You don't
<asac> then just add it wherever you feel its appropriate ;)
<asac> let me get that branch ;)
<asac> my memory appears to have lost some details at some point :)
<NCommander> asac, a lot of stuff installed into /usr/lib appears platform independent
 * NCommander thinks we can thank upstream for that :-P
<asac> NCommander: thats ok. thats whate i referred to when saying i stopped doing that
<asac> in the past i had links to /usr/share stuff ... but that was too much work and gave zero benefit
<NCommander> So upstream ships with everything in /usr/lib?
<asac> NCommander: upstream doesnt ship in /usr at all
<asac> NCommander: they ship everything in one directory tree and that tree is  not depending on the install location
<NCommander> even in the source packages?
<NCommander> r
<asac> eh?
<NCommander> nm
<asac> if you are asking if they dont install it in /usr/share on make insteall .. then yes. you can be happy if they install all files on make install at all
<NCommander> Ouch
<NCommander> I knew Mozilla was bad
<NCommander> But I didn't know how bad
<NCommander> Next question (yes, I know), what's cdbs-rules for ;-)
<[reed]> patches welcome.
<asac> NCommander: its because i have added a feature we shoujld eventually send upstream
<NCommander> ah
 * NCommander is right now trying to figure where to hang a well placed rm -r command to kill the CVS folders in the binaries
<asac> [reed]: i will re-look at that. but the past told us that it was _too_ hard to maintain proper make install for mozilla devs. benjamin tried to fix that by using the installer code now to pack things up (which appears to be better maintained). not unlikely that we can make this do what linux FHS suggests. and if we have to maintain a separate file we will end up in the situation we had before: make install is always broken and we always run a
<asac> s/not unlikely/not likely/
<[reed]> ;)
<asac> [reed]: the reason is that nobody uses make install :) ... so whenever a special file is added to dist/... it gets forgotten
<asac> [reed]: but well. i can live with it as its now ;)
<asac> [reed]: but i think tbird doesnt use that mechanism ... but fta can tell more about that.
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> [reed]: so ... we have the standard situation here. just a few days left and some users say that EAP is working now
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> so
<asac> i need a reliable tester ;)
<[reed]> I'll get with you later today
<[reed]> it's 6:35am
<[reed]> I haven't been to bed
<[reed]> I have to be up at 9am :(
<asac> otherwise it might be broken if i do nothing ... or if i land some unconfirmed patch it might be broken even though it worked before ;)
<asac> [reed]: then go to bed you night-owl ;)
<asac> _just_ this single day :)
<[reed]> hehe
<NCommander> asac, woohoo, I think I got the package almost completely lintian clean on both binaries and source
<asac> nice ;)
<asac> did you do overrides for the all files in /usr/lib?
<NCommander> asac, just did a well placed chmod -x
<NCommander> asac, added bonus, icedove is now safely binNMUable
<asac> k
<asac> fixed strict depends?
<NCommander> Yup
<NCommander> The only lintian warning on the source package now is that a cdbs junk file keeps getting pulled in
<asac> NCommander: cdbs junk file?
<NCommander> asac, its a bug in CDBS, already reported
<NCommander> (a manifest of files it tars just gets left behind)
<asac> ok ... so its not us
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> We just didn't see it in a see of lintian warnings (all gone now :-)!)
<NCommander> I'm now looking to see what, if any patches we want to include on this upload
<asac> NCommander: look if debian bug 392603 still applies
<ubottu> Debian bug 392603 in icedove "thunderbird: Segfault on opening mail folder" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/392603
<NCommander> asac, if the patch applies cleanly I'll add it
<asac> NCommander: well. lets not just add it ;)
<directhex> NCommander, you're smart. what's the right version substitution to use for easy binnmuability?
<asac> NCommander: the kbsd can be added if its applying cleanly
<directhex> ${binary:Version}, yes?
<asac> NCommander: the manpage is ok. but we should ensure that the examples actually work
<asac> NCommander: debian bug 378741 is old and if it doesnt have a better icedove icon (i hink its about the old tbird icon), then we should close it
<ubottu> Debian bug 378741 in thunderbird "taskbar and application icon look very jagged and pixelated" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/378741
<NCommander> directhex, yes
<NCommander> directhex, if lintian doesn't complain it is usually ok
<directhex> it's a while since i ran any lintian tests
<asac> NCommander: xprint using sh instead of bash ... well. do we use xprint at all?
<NCommander> Not anymore
<asac> debian bug 441038 is fixed upstream ... or if not we have a proper patch for it in firefox 2 packages in ubuntu
<ubottu> Debian bug 441038 in icedove "icedove: cannot be symlinked" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/441038
<asac> i am quite sure that debian bug 363815 is too outdated to be of much use now
<ubottu> Debian bug 363815 in mozilla-thunderbird "get-orig-source debian/rules target for Thunderbird" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/363815
<asac> we should close it or remove the patch tag
<NCommander> Don't we have a get-orig-tarball rule?
 * NCommander will just close it
<asac> for debian bug 499309 we should ask him for "evidence from the news" and if thats the case forward upstream
<ubottu> Debian bug 499309 in icedove "workaround for Cisco PIX text substitution" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/499309
<asac> but not just blindly apply
<asac> NCommander: we have repack
<asac> i dont think we have get-orig-source
<asac> not sure if thats really important to have though
<NCommander> No, since we still need to repack
<directhex> urgh. W: moon source: not-binnmuable-all-depends-any libmoon-dev -> libmoon0
<NCommander> directhex, do >= ${source:Version}
<asac> debian bug 363858 is somehow unimportant and appears to be fixed upstream in 3.0a3
<ubottu> Debian bug 363858 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird Won't Read Signature From a Pipe" [Unknown,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/363858
<directhex> NCommander, is that the right line for a -dev package?
<NCommander> directhex, your -dev package is arch: all?
<NCommander> and your main package is arch any?
<directhex> NCommander, you know, that's a good question. why IS it arch:all?
<asac> not sure what is going on with debian bug 476302
<ubottu> Debian bug 476302 in iceweasel "iceweasel: ftbfs on armel: temporary object destruction order" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/476302
<directhex> gah, there was literally *nothing* usable in marillat's package, then
<NCommander> asac, I know why. Thats just localized insanity. The patch attached fixes it
 * NCommander notes armel has some "fun" issues
<NCommander> asac, I already put that patch in the included tarball
<asac> NCommander: we should look what was applied (if any) in iceape
<asac> or iceweasel
<asac> or whatever
<NCommander> asac, the patch for iceweasel was attached
<asac> NCommander: ok we can take it. just ensure that autoreconf patchis properly refreshed
<asac> (if i still use that mechanism at all=)
<directhex> NCommander, i spy only headers and a pkg-config file. is arch:all wrong? there's nothing arch-speficic that i can see
<NCommander> directhex, if its a C based library, it should have a static library (.a), and a ****load of symlinks
<directhex> hm, you're right, there's a missing symlink.
<asac> -dev usually isnt all ;)
<NCommander> directhex, what are you packaging?
<directhex> wait, my mistake. libmoon-dev: /usr/lib/libmoon.so
<directhex> NCommander, moonlight.
<NCommander> asac, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=406849
<ubottu> Debian bug 406849 in icedove "icedove: Copyright and license info for Debian packaging, including artwork," [Minor,Open]
<NCommander> directhex, oh, this is a mono based program?
<NCommander> The normal rules *might* not apply
<directhex> NCommander, at this moment in time, it's just c
<NCommander> directhex, it needs more than that, it needs the full set of soname symlinks
<directhex> NCommander, i.e. "1.0 profile" isn't at all monoish, and "2.0 profile" requires mono 2.0 to compile
<asac> fta: if you want something to sponsor for intrepid, look at Bug 286225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286225 in vimperator "[intrepid] iceweasel-vimperator: Depends: iceweasel (>= 3.0~) but it is not instalable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286225
<directhex> libmoon0: /usr/lib/libmoon.so.0.0.0
<directhex> libmoon0: /usr/lib/libmoon.so.0
<asac> :)
<NCommander> asac, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=393237 should we slaughter this while we're at it?
<ubottu> Debian bug 393237 in icedove "icedove: upgrade fail to remove /etc/thunderbird" [Minor,Open]
<NCommander> (I figure a rm -r in postinst)
<asac> NCommander: yes. we should remove files that are in dpkg --status of thunderbird, mozilla-thunderbird and icedove and are obsolete
<NCommander> ok, how do we do that ;-)
<asac> NCommander: i am not 100% sure. but i think on every upgrade parsing dpkg --status PKGNAME for lines that have "obsolete" ... then checking the md5sum and if the md5sum is still equal rmove that file
<asac> otherwise keep it as the user has modified it
<asac> most likely its too late to migrate them to /etc/icedove anyway
<NCommander> eh
 * NCommander pushes his branch to Launchpad
<asac> NCommander: have to do a few NM things ... let me know hwen everything is up. will look right next there then
<NCommander> asac, I'm still doing a few test builds, this can probably wait for post lenny to upload
<asac> NCommander: well. lets get the current biuld in. and then get the new build up
<asac> in == lenny
<NCommander> yup
<NCommander> Its still not frozen :-/
<directhex> at this rate jaunty will miss mono 2.0, due to lenny freeze
<directhex> and maybe killer kilwalla too
<james_w> NCommander: http://wiki.debian.org/DpkgConffileHandling might be of interest
<asac> yeah i remember that directly parsing stats will cause lintian to complain
<asac> saivann: any nack/ack for the ubufox translations?
<asac> [reed]: what file .suffix does your cert file for EAP have?
<saivann> asac : Give me a few minutes and zh-CN locales will be uploaded to my branch. Outside of this locale, all locales works well
<asac> saivann: great
<asac> saivann: let me know ;)
<saivann> asac : Ok :)
<saivann> asac : The're ready, rev 146
<asac> saivann: is that against upstream branch?
<asac> yeah ... seems like (at least the mail suggests it is lp:ubufox)
<saivann> asac : Yes, your own branch
<saivann> asac : This one https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main
<saivann> asac : Let me know if you want me to re-upload the branch, I can do it fast
<asac> saivann: what did you do with your email :(
<asac> saivann: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~saivann/ubufox/intrepid_translations
<asac> saivann: do you want to recommit that stuff with a good email?
<asac> (or dont you care)
<asac> ?
<saivann> asac : Oh.. oups... my ssh key caused this. Well if you merge the branch, will my email appears anywhere?
<asac> saivann: yes it would appear in the nested log
<asac> e.g. bzr log  will show the commits as you see them now
<asac> also i could just push your branch directly (as i didnt do any additional cahnge)
<saivann> asac : Ok, I will recommit, thanks for finding this
<saivann> asac : Sorry for the time it took, I had to re-test all locales. Everything works now : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~saivann/ubufox/intrepid_translations
<asac> saivann: committed. can you test one more round from the lp:ubufox branch directly? (rev 142)
<asac> so i can bake a package out of it and upload?
<saivann> asac : Yes, I do it right now
<asac> thx
<saivann> asac : I just noticed a problem related to locales. If you start firefox with a locale that does not exist in the ubufox locales, you won't be able to use "alt" functionnalities. The rest of the functionnalities will simply fallback to english language
<asac> saivann: hmm. even if the -alt is in en-US?
<saivann> asac : Yes, see it by yourself : firefox -UILocale gr
<saivann> asac : it won't happen if you start firefox with a known locale
<saivann> asac : I tried all locales in your branch, everything works correctly
<asac> saivann: have you also tested the "restart" notification?
<asac> saivann: shoudl appear when sudo touch /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/firefox-3.0-restart-required
<saivann> asac : Oh, let me try it
<saivann> asac : works well so far, I will test all locales
<RainCT> Hi
<saivann> Hi :)
<RainCT> Is anyone comming to Mozilla Camp Europe this weekend?
<saivann> asac : I found a issue with it-IT locale, I'll update my branch in a few minutes
<asac> saivann: are you testing the "restart" thing too?
<asac> cool
<asac> RainCT: where is that? paris?
<RainCT> asac: Barcelona
<asac> oh dear. i should have planned that
<asac> why i nobody telling me
<RainCT> (https://wiki.mozilla.org/EU_MozCamp_2008)
<asac> now its too late unfortunately
<saivann> asac : Yes, I'm currently testing the "restart" thing, for all locales and it is the only locale that has a problem so far, and I know where is the problem
<RainCT> Too bad. So no Ubuntu guy is coming? :(
<asac> RainCT: are you from barcelona?
<asac> saivann: cool
<asac> saivann: so which local has no -alt?
<asac> (so i can test the issue you reported above)
<saivann> asac : it-IT
<RainCT> asac: Yep :)
 * asac installs language-pack-it
<saivann> asac : Ah wait, do you mean no translations at all?
<asac> saivann: you said there are problems when there is no -alt translation with the alt thing
<saivann> asac : Ok take grc locale (greek) as an example
<saivann> asac : Currently, all locales that does not have alt translations simply have un-translated english files in my branch, so this bug can't happen with any locales that we install. However, if you remove the files from one of the translations, you'll be able to reproduce the problem
<asac> ok will try with that
<saivann> asac : You should also be able to reproduce the problem with a locale that we didn't install (like hr, grc, etc)
<asac> saivann: well. testing grc now ;)
<saivann> asac : great
<asac> saivann: grc doesnt have a translation at all :/
<asac> saivann: and hence alt dialog works for me
<saivann> asac : Exactly, the normal behavior would be : ubufox fallback in english, but alt is still working, in english
<saivann> asac : Really?
<asac> saivann: i start firefox like: LANG=grc firefox
<asac> saivann: do we have an incomplete translation?
<asac> that doesnt have alt, but the "normal" thing?
<saivann> asac : Almost 50% of the translations are incomplete, these locales does have *alt* files un-translated, still in english
<asac> seems like all we have are complete
<asac> saivann: really?
<asac> saivann: http://pastebin.com/f5e3fb450
<asac> thats what i have
<saivann> asac : Unfortunately, yes, we have a good amount of new locales, but a lot of already existing locales were not updated
<asac> saivann: why are those files there for all i have in lp:ubufox then?
<asac> saivann: the above are properites ... this is .dtd http://pastebin.com/f3463cae
<saivann> asac : Because these files are still in english (a copy of the ones in en-US)
<asac> saivann: ok. that wouldnt have been needed
<asac> i splitted the files in such a way that not having one shouldnt break
<asac> anyway. i cannot reproduce the bug now ;)
<saivann> can you try to remove ubufox-restart.properties, ubufox-alt.properties and ubufox-alt.dtd for a locale in your ubufox jar file for a specific locale to see if you can reproduce the problem?
<asac> saivann: ah. so you say it was broken without those and now its not broken becaues you copied them?
<asac> ok that makes more sense ... let me check
<saivann> asac : Yes, exactly
<saivann> asac : I tried it with my current env. locale here (fr) and alt and restart functionnalies stop to work if translation files does not exist. The rest of ubufox is properly translated.
<saivann> asac : Revision 143 of my branch https://code.launchpad.net/~saivann/ubufox/intrepid_translations fixes "restart" problem with "it" locale.
<asac> saivann: so which "first" tier locales have missing translations? fr? I can surely find someone for that. what other?
<saivann> asac : No, fr is ok, give me 2 minutes
<saivann> asac : cs-CZ el-GR lt-LT pl-PL pt-BR ru-RU sl-SL uk
<saivann> asac : These locales have un-translated ubufox-alt.dtd ubufox-alt.properties and ubufox-restart.properties files
<RainCT> asac: have you already got the Catalan translation?
<asac> RainCT: ask saivann ... he incorporated all the contributions
<saivann> RainCT : About ubufox locales?
<saivann> asac : Don't forget  to merge rev 143 of my branch https://code.launchpad.net/~saivann/ubufox/intrepid_translations to fix it locales
<asac> saivann: i think i already did that ... didnt i?
<saivann> asac : you merged rev 142, before you show me how to verify "restart" thing
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok cool
<saivann> RainCT : ubufox does have a complete ca translation
<saivann> asac : Thanks :)
<asac> saivann: done
<asac> rev144
<asac> ;)
<saivann> asac : rock :)
<RainCT> saivann: OK, great. I saw it on the l10n-ca ML but wasn't sure if it was alredy sent to you :)
<saivann> asac : An entry will still be needed in debian/changelog about these changes, with a LP field to close bug 283517 in your branch, when it will be ready for repositories
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283517 in ubufox "ubufox 0.6pre lacks translations for new strings" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283517
<saivann> RainCT : Thanks for asking :)
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=950640
<fta> comment #4+
<nxvl> asac: hi!
<nxvl> asac: i just packaged firefox using the new branch, can you please take a look at it
<nxvl> asac: it's on my ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~nvalcarcel/+archive
<armin76> nxvl: it failed to build :P
<nxvl> yeah i just saw that
<nxvl> i forgot to bzr add the .desktop
<RainCT> Re 285321 and bug 286225, the debdiff adds a dependency on firefox. One for abrowser isn't needed, or? (as abrowser provides firefox, and further abrowser depends on firefox-3.0)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286225 in vimperator "[intrepid] iceweasel-vimperator: Depends: iceweasel (>= 3.0~) but it is not instalable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286225
<NCommander> asac, E: icedove: menu-icon-too-big /usr/share/pixmaps/icedove.xpm: 48x48 > 32x32
<NCommander> We can't win
<fta> most of /usr/share/pixmaps/ is far bigger
<fta> the whole gnome is 48x48
<fta> that what i hate about lintian, it forces you to do unnecessary changes
<fta> with no benefit
<sebner> fta: therefore lintian overrides exist ^^
<fta> $ file /usr/share/pixmaps/* | grep -c '48 x 48'
<fta> 90
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60258/ obviously, noone is respecting that 32x32 rule
<RainCT> fta: XPM's are 32x32
<RainCT> fta: PNG's 48x48
<RainCT> ang GNOME is weird and has extra sizes :P
<RainCT> and it's not unnecesary at all as XPM's are supposed to be for Debian's menu :P
<fta> yeah, but i still hate it ;)
<fta> asac, are all the stuff produced by MacSlow used in some way in ubuntu?
<fta> http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/iphone-robot
<asac> fta: no idea ;)
<asac> what does he do?
<fta> asac, http://macslow.thepimp.net/
<asac> fta: not much content on there for me
<asac> 26th april  and then 20th october
<fta> look the 1st video
<fta> well, it used to be busier, but it stopped
<fta> asac, so you pushed another ff3... still no ff-2 dummy package ? and the amd64 branding ?
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953320
<asac> i dont know anything about amd64
<asac> i uploaded a single bug fix
<asac> the dummy package is a glitch
<asac> too bad
<fta> the abrowser branding used on amd64 ff-branding
<fta> bug 279083
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279083 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3.0.3 on intrepid reports 3.0.1 as user agent on amd64" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279083
<fta> hm, you said fixed
<asac> fta: why would a branding issue be arch dependent?
<asac> fta: well. in that bug report nobody reported it as being "abrowser"
<asac> i actually assumed you had fixed that in 3.0.3 because i couldnt reproduce it with my firefox
<asac> so its really just abrowser on amd64. i remember that you showed me that at some point now that you say that
<asac> but i still dont get whats the problem there
<asac> fta: did you rename the firefox.png?
<asac> hmm
<asac> or was that me
<asac> the applet starter was supposed to keep an icon
<asac> for the .desktop i mean
<asac> ok its the the rename from firefox.desktop to abrowser.desktop
<fta> i compared the two remember ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/56044/
<asac> i remember that. but that doesnt tell me what it is and why it is different
<fta> i grepped everywhere for the green version and it was the abrowser version
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/60282/
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/60284/
<asac> however, note that there is still a difference from amd to x86
<asac> but the user agent appears to be shipped in a separate file now
<asac> and that was you who fixed it ;)
<asac> e.g. adding ubuntu-abrowser.js.tmpl
<fta> i'm i think i did that, right?
<fta> -i'm
<asac> yeah
<asac> but it fixed that bug
<asac> you really confused me now ;)
<asac> still a bit of a mystery that the files look so different
<fta> but the pref file is still different, while it shouldn't be
<asac> but i guess it has something to do with binary-indep and binary-arch
<asac> most likely we run someting in -indep which isnt run on amd64
<asac> fta: right. but in this case it doesnt hurt at least ;=
<asac> not saying that it should be ignored
<fta> the start page has no locales
<asac> but i am quite sure that it has something to do with either a) indep/arch in rules or b) official/unofficial mozilla architecture
<fta> and the moz2 codes are used in search engines
<asac> yeah. moz2 codes are overriden by us (i hope)
<asac> so tnot that important
<asac> and homepage is done in ubufox for default install .. of course its not right for amd64 and without ubufox
<asac> but most likely its what mozilla build system does on non-official release archs
<asac> we should look into that
<asac> most likely we have to force that its an OFFICIAL build (or force that its UNOFFICIAL if you want to appraoch this from other side)
<fta> comparing buidlogs didn't give me any clue
<[reed]> why override the mozilla codes? :)
<fta> not my change
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-21
<asac> fta: i think its our problem
<asac> cdbs orders might be difference
<fta> ?
<[reed]> asac: ping
<suzhe> hello
<suzhe> anybody there?
<[reed]> asac / fta: committed like 7 of glandium's patches... wonder if any of them obsolete some of your patches ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: you around or is it still too early?
<gnomefreak> NCommander: you have email ;)
<gnomefreak> our link is fixed as well
<gnomefreak> s/our/your
<gnomefreak> !info sunbird hardy
<ubottu> sunbird (source: lightning-sunbird): Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 7792 kB, installed size 23212 kB
<gnomefreak> !info sunbird intrepid
<ubottu> sunbird (source: lightning-sunbird): Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7917 kB, installed size 23908 kB
<gnomefreak> its almost 3am :(
<gnomefreak> @time new_york
<ubottu> Current time in America/New_York: October 21 2008, 03:01:25 - Next meeting: Community Council in 3 hours 58 minutes
<ubottu> Current time in America/New_York: October 21 2008, 03:01:25 - Next meeting: Community Council in 3 hours 58 minutes
<gnomefreak> ok im gone maybe ill be back for meeting but i really need sleep
<suzhe> Hello?
<suzhe> anybody there?
<suzhe> Does anyone can help handle bug #286906?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286906 in xulrunner-1.9 "Unable to use libmozjs.so in an application, because of library path problem." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286906
<shirish> asac: hi :)
<shirish> asac: I'm here to know which features are new and documentation ready on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<shirish> asac: which ones still hold good in ubuntu 8.04 and ubuntu 8.10 and which things are new.
<cwillu> firefox is routinely getting stuck for several minutes when I come back to it.  It's not paging in (it's already in memory according to top), and strace shows it calling getTimeOfDay 4 times, then write, and so forth over and over again
<asac> shirish: wait for a few minutes pleaes ;)
<shirish> asac: sure, will do
<shirish> asac: please lemme know when you are free so we can start atleast knowing what spaces needed to be started to do stuff.
<cwillu> :/
<cwillu> 1gig of resident memory used on a session that usually only uses 600mb
<cwillu> it's bouncing around though, up to 1g, down to 948m slowly back up to a gig, down to 946m
<cwillu> (2.5gb in this machine, there's 100mb not even used yet, so it's not thrashing that I can see)
<cwillu> I can get 1 click every 3 minutes through
<cwillu> if I middle click a tab, the windows will go grey, and 3 minutes later (or so) it'll close it
<asac> cwillu: try to disble all your extensions is the first advice i ususally give
<asac> cwillu: if that doesnt help try to disble your adobe flashplugin
<shirish> asac: is the practise of adding $USER to netdev still desired or is that deprecated?
<shirish> asac: that should have been is the practise of adding $USER to the netdev group still desired or is that deprecated practise?
<asac> shirish: huh?
<asac> shirish: oh because of dhcp? i dont think so. no
<asac> dhcp is run as root now
<asac> shirish: let me check that page now
<shirish> asac:  I have been having issues as to which is the correct way to configure stuff for having things managed by network-manager
<asac> shirish: Installation -> maybe we should make it obvious that its installed by default in hardy, intrepid
<shirish> right
<nxvl> asac: hi
<asac> shirish: untick the "Enable this connection"  .... thats all outdated, but even before it was called "enable roaming mode"
<nxvl> asac: did you get change to check my package?
<asac> nxvl: no i didnt get any coins ;)
<asac> :-P
<asac> nxvl: i have two things on my list. then i will do that
<shirish> asac: hang there a minute, brother, writing the first thing about hardy and Intrepid.
<asac> shirish: well. so gutsy + hardy the checkbox is called "enable roaming" or something
<nxvl> asac: ok, did you have the link to the package?
<asac> in intrepid that administration menu doesnt exist anymore
<asac> by default
<asac> you need to install the network-admin thing from gnome to get that gui back
<asac> (usually NM should be able to deal with that now)
<shirish> asac: in this version of nm-applet it says "enable networking"
<asac> shirish: sorry. there is confusion
<asac> shirish: previously that dialog in system was the gnome dialog
<asac> thats gone now and replaced with nm connection editor
<asac> shirish: the "configuring section is mostly about the /etc/network/interfaces " section
<shirish> asac: can you please first check the installation section, do you think that is correct or incorrect?
<asac> shirish: i really think we cannot keep the documentation for all (dapper - intrepid) on the same page
<shirish> asac: the part of ubuntu 8.04 and ubuntu 8.10 installation
<asac> shirish: ok let me lok there
<asac> but note that we should certainly do someting about the configuring section
<asac> especially what to do for old setups
<asac> shirish: i think NM is installed by default since feisty
<shirish> asac: think the same but then how we do that, I'm not a good shot at doing stuff from scratch, but that could be taken up at the ubuntu-doc mailing list
<shirish> asac: ok, what about the bit about the applet, you think that is wrong as well ?
<asac> shirish: the nm-applet doc isnt right. its a tray thing. the only thing the user can do is enable/disable it in the gnome session
<asac> Preferences -> Sessions
<asac> but i don tihnk we should mention that
<asac> nobody wants to disable it
<shirish> asac:  right
<asac> shirish: imo. we should state that its installed by default. then we should just document the features
<asac> and add a FAQ or Troubleshooting section
<shirish> asac: right
<asac> with the most common pitfalls
<asac> shirish: so the main elements (which would deserve a short intro) are:
<asac> 1. the applet
<asac> 2. the connection editor (which is what you find in System now)
<asac> not sure how to document the applet. usually thats self explaining. to connect to a network, just click on it
<asac> also might be important to mention that NM auto creates connections on a best effort base, but if those connections dont match your need (e.g. no dhcp), then you need to use the connection editor to configure things
<asac> for the connection editor we should do multiple paragraphs:
<shirish> asac: right hang on, putting up things as you speak.
<asac> 1. introduce the available connection types (wired/wireless/mobile broadband/VPN)
<asac> 2. document how to create/modify a user connection
<asac>   (here we might need a hint that auto created connections are _not_ editable. and modifying them withouth changing names wont be saved)
<asac>    2a. introduce wired/wireless/mobile broadband/ppp tabs
<asac>   2b. introduce ip4settings tab in connection editor (e.g. which type - aka static dhcp, dhcp addresses only, etc.; how to edit routes)
<asac> 3. document how to install vpn support
<asac>   3a. give a quiick overview of the vpn wizards you get in connection editor when the vpn packages are installed
<asac>  (not sure if this really needs to be detailed)
<asac> nxvl: do you have test packages in a PPA ?
<asac> nxvl: security updates are kind of critical and since there is no official way to stage them for broad-testing we usually put them in a PPA so w can at least verify the bits that will be released before pushing them
<nxvl> asac: yes, in my ppa
<nxvl> asac: nvalcarcel
<asac> nxvl: so i can take that orig and do a test build and get the exact same result ;)
<asac> ok getting the branch here too
<nxvl> yes
<shirish> asac: going slow, can you re-check the Installation part once again and then the configuring part which I have put up atm.
<asac> shirish: yeah. please save what i wrote though ;)
<shirish> asac: write, its there in my logs :)
<asac> shirish: the endable sentence can be dropped. the applet is there to manage your networking from the desktop ;)
<shirish> asac: did that
<asac> shirish: configuring is completely outdated. needs to be dropped
<asac> shirish: the bits about the interfaces do not apply to most users. so we should add how to deal with interfaces in the troubleshooting section
<asac> oh sorry
<asac> didnt see that you still split dapper et al
<shirish> asac: right, for the moment shall I put it as configuring for old versions?
<shirish> asac: I dunno, there may be users who may be using and may need this documentation.
<asac> shirish: hardy + intrepid + _gutsy_
<asac> shirish:  its unfortunate that that documentation still exists
<asac> it made lots of users most likely revert our transition where we removed everything from interfaces automatically
<shirish> asac: shouldn't that be gutsy+hardy+intrepid in that order or the reverse ;)
<asac> sure
<asac> shirish: add to hardy et al: "if your interfaces are shown as "unmanaged" in network manager applet, please read the troubleshooting section about "TBD"
<shirish> asac: by et al you mean Hardy and after that right?
<asac> nxvl: you didnt add the .desktop file to the branch
<asac> please do that ;)
<asac> shirish: yes
<shirish> asac: ok please refresh or recheck the page, the first two sections, Installations and the new one which I made about configuration, are you happy with that?
<nxvl> asac: mm i forgot tu push that change
<nxvl> asac: one second
<asac> shirish: you still have "ts used to enable or disable the nm-applet for that session. "
<asac> thats just not th epurpose of the applet
<asac> the purose is to "manage and activate/deactive your network connections"
<nxvl> asac: k, pushed
<shirish> asac: right
<shirish> asac: what it should be saying, its used to disable or enable networking for the session?
<shirish> asac: ah, ok didn't see that last sentence, doing it
<asac> shirish: ok and "Specifically for Hardy and latter," would be "For intrepid or later, ..."
<asac> shirish: TBD means ... to be defined. we should replace that with the link to the troubleshooting section when we have that ;)
<shirish> asac: ok cool.
<asac> shirish: imo we shouldnt really make a single document out of it for NM 0.7
<asac> i mean everything below is completely outdated too
<asac> i mean everything below is completely outdated t
<asac>  oops
<asac> ;)
<shirish> no issues.
<shirish> asac: corrected the former, now what about suspend support, that's also outdated/deprecated as far as  Hardy, Intrepid is concerned?
<asac> shirish: i am not even sure how this applies anywhere
<asac> most likely its just dapper and feisty
<asac> but cant tell for sure
<shirish> asac: so will put it like that, dapper and feisty (atleast the headings)
<asac> shirish: really. lets split this up in a) documetnation of networkmanager 0.6 (e.g. dapper, feisty, gutsy, hardy) and networkmanager 0.7 (intrepid and later)
<asac> shirish: then we can keep the document in the state as it was before
<asac> (even though its inaccurate for a bunch of things for a bunch of things)
<asac> ;)
<asac> we just run into in accuracies all over the place and fixing everything just because we want to document intrepid is too hard
<shirish> asac: how do I do that? Do you want me to create a new page or how?
<asac> shirish: yes. i think we should make one main document that just states:
<asac> documetnation for network manager before 0.7 (dapper,feisty, gutsy, hardy) can be found here: ...
<asac> and for network manager 0.7 (intrepid, and later) can be found here:
<shirish> asac: ah ok, that is cool.
<asac> shirish: at least i think that makes sense
<shirish> asac: but then this page also needs to be renamed, ok making a new page.
<asac> nxvl: looks good. a final release commit would have helped to identify what was released later though
<asac> nxvl: you can still do that by just running dch -r -Dhardy-security
<asac> or something
<asac> and commit with "RELEASE x.y.z-0ubuntuY to WHATEVERYOURDISTROISCALLED/hardy-security"
<asac> nxvl: ^^
<asac> nxvl: when that is done i am happy ;)
<nxvl> our distro is always called hardy
<nxvl> no -security or -updates
<nxvl> is always hardy
<shirish> asac: have made a page called it networkmanager options https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManagerOptions is that good enough ?
<nxvl> asac: but got your point on the release commit
<asac> shirish: err. most likely nobody will look for that
<asac> shirish: imo the top most page should refer to NetworkManager0.6 and NetworkManager0.7
<asac> nxvl: yeah ... then use "hardy" ;)
<nxvl> asac: i'm unsure about the versioning schema
<asac> nxvl: i usually say: to ubuntu/intrepid .... you could say to "oem/hardy"
<asac> ;)
<shirish> asac: so you want me to integrate this at the NetworkManager doc itself.
<asac> nxvl: just the complete version from the changelog imo
<nxvl> asac: since i'm having a different base version, but the ubuntu part should stay the same, or change?
<asac> nxvl: you can also move the +nb1 before the +nobinonly
<asac> nxvl: the netbook thin at the end is not needed
<asac> just 8.04.1 should be enough
<sebner> asac: is nxvl your new padawan? ^^
<asac> sebner: intermediate ;)
<sebner> kk ^^
<nxvl> sebner: kind of, i still don't understand asac'c packaging methods
<nxvl> :P
<sebner> nxvl: who does that .... :P
<nxvl> right
<nxvl> asac: oh! ok then
<shirish> asac: can you re-check the NetworkManager top-post section, is that good ?
<asac> yeah let me install abrowser agin ;)
<asac> dont have a browser right now
<sebner> asac: "abrowser" or "a browser" ^^
<shirish> its abrowser
<sebner> hihi
<shirish> sebner: hi :)
<shirish> asac: have put up a new page where I have ported stuff from what we discussed so far, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7
<shirish> asac: using the documentation template, so would have to excuse the stuff not written yet :)
<shirish> asac: then how do you want to do it? I thought you wanted to have a new page, altogether, what should be ideal IMHO should be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager has stuff only for NM 0.7 while the rest should be another page altogether, all stuff on the same page doesn't work (becomes too confusing)
<shirish> asac: scratch that last line.
<asac> shirish: yes. it would be ok to make NetworkManager 0.7 and give a fat reference to the 0.6 page right on to
<asac> p
<shirish> asac: right, that I should have thought of before.
<sebner> asac: I know you care for the baby but when does NM 0.7 gets officially matura? ca?
<asac> shirish: well. its ok as its now i think. its just that we want to make 0.7 the default at some point
<asac> maybe its ok for now to link to it from the "main" networkmanager page and keep that at 0.6
<asac> sebner: never. dcbw said he would hang himself if not released by end of this month
<asac> but given that they now started to do refactoring i doubt that it will happen
<sebner> hehe
<sebner> kk thx
<shirish> asac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7 that good, the top-most thing?
<asac> shirish: you should say "ATTENTION: if you are use dapper, feisty, gutsy or hardy, read the documentatoin for networkmanager 0.6
<asac> btw, either NetworkManager (upstream name) or network-manager (package name) please
<asac> shirish: ^^
<shirish> asac: that's what you meant by FAT ;)
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> shirish: also put the same on the other page for intrepid
<asac> shirish: people will most likely find one of these through google
<asac> so we cannot rely on them reading the url ;)
<shirish> asac: right, updated the same.
<shirish> asac: did that as well.
<shirish> asac: ok now for some info. or introduction of the nm-applet and then nm-connection editor
<shirish> asac: know any good content for ^^^
<MechtiIde> what about lightning/iceowl-extension 0.9?
<asac> shirish: i wrote my ideas above ;)
<asac> is there anything that isnt clear :-P
<asac> ?
<asac> MechtiIde: didnt make the train for intrepid. jaunty will get it
<asac> jdstrand: it completely missed that we had a reason to celebrate two days ago ;)
<jdstrand> asac: I know! I'm updating CVEs for feisty now :)
<asac> jdstrand: so here my cheers and hugs for succeeding in providing full security support coverage for feisty ;)
<asac> mission accomplished
<asac> now please let go dapper away :/
 * jdstrand hugs asac 
<jdstrand> re dapper> 8 months for you, 32 for me
<asac> jdstrand: yeah. most likely it doesnt make such a big difference for you ;)
<asac> but it certainly is much appreciated here :)
<jdstrand> heh
<asac> jdstrand: you still will receive a bunch of tarballs on every release
<jdstrand> oh yes, I'm well aware ;)
<asac> the same amount actually ;)
<asac> jdstrand: will 8.04.1 be supported till june or end of april?
<jdstrand> asac: I thought april
<asac> jdstrand: wasnt sure, i rememberd that some said that 8.04 isnt LTS, only 8.04.1
<jdstrand> asac: I'd like to see that quoted-- I certainly never heard that
<fta> mozilla bug 435088
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 435088 in XPCOM "Check .autoreg in the GRE directory, too" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=435088
<asac> good
<fta> asac, i guess we can drop our bzXXX_gre_autoreg.patch
<asac> yeah
<asac> since its similar ;)
<asac> err identical i mean
<fta> not identical at all. but the goal is the same
<asac> fta: ok then i mixed that up. we should verify that then after dropping
<fta> mozilla bug 412610
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 412610 in Startup and Profile System "MAXPATHLEN too small for glibc's realpath()" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412610
<maxb> Hi, is there anyone around to review my intrepid-nomination of bug 286688?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286688 in ubufox "restart notification erroneously keeps appearing after restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286688
<asac> maxb: any idea how i can shutdown withput that being rewritten?
<asac> maxb: are you having extensoins installed (besides ubufox obviously)
<maxb> No other extensions. I'm away from the computer on which I initially observed it right now, but let me just check if I can reproduce here.
<shirish> asac: can you take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7 and see if things are write, specificially the part about nm-applet, nm-connections editor as well as the introduction to the various technologies
<asac> shirish: NM-Applet (a) .... imo the main focus should be on teaching users how to connect to networks and what those entries mean
<asac> and only then discuss what happens on right click
<asac> (e.g. left-click is the main use case)
<maxb> How annoying, what was trivially reproducable there does not reproduce here. I shall investigate further tonight when I'm back at the problem machine and update the bug.
<asac> shirish: i think the title "Configuring Devices for Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid)" is now obsolete and can be removed from the 0.7 document
<asac> shirish: we should later look how we can fix the 0.6 document for gutsy/hardy
<shirish> asac: I dunno much about doing stuff for 0.6 simply because I don't have that any of those configurations, also going for dinner so bbiaw :)
<asac> k
<asac> shirish: for now lets focus solely on 0.7
<asac> let me know ;)
<fta> asac, could you push your ff3 branches ? 3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 is not on lp
<asac> suzhe: hi
<suzhe> hello
<asac> fta: oh yeah. we have a .intrepid branch now ... will push from there to head too
<suzhe> asac: what's your opinion about bug #286906?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286906 in xulrunner-1.9 "Unable to use libmozjs.so in an application, because of library path problem." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286906
<fta> asac, at least, update .head, that's what i merge from for 3.1
<asac> fta: done
<asac> sorry that i forgot
<asac> hmm still pushing up ;)
<fta> seems ftbfs-with-branding-dir is no longer needed, i can't find the root of this patch...
<fta> mozilla Bug 460915
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 460915 in General "Build problem when using --with-branding-dir" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=460915
<fta> asac, in rev6, i see   + renamed debian/patches/brandir-dir-depth-fix to debian/patches/ftbfs-with-branding-dir, do you know anything about brandir-dir-depth-fix ?
<asac> suzhe: well mozjs.so doesnt really have any abi guarantees i think
<asac> which is why we dont provide it in libdir, but in pkglibdir
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> fta: it was  a bug
<asac> (not sure when)
<asac> (not sure if still a problem)
<shirish> asac: back, put up some more info. in the nm-applet please re-check in the nm 0.7 page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7 and lemme know what you think.
<asac> fta: did i do a lousy comment in commit?
<fta> i don't have enough history on that particular patch
<suzhe> asac: AFAIK, libmozjs.so keeps backward compatibility since version 160 quite well.
<fta> asac, ok, it appeared in rev2
<asac> shirish: those  nm applet lines should be accompanied by screenshots i guess
<asac> suzhe: yes. but is there any policy on that? if there is we can make a proper first tier lib out of it
<shirish> asac: you mean the one where I give the link to the D-Link stuff?
<asac> shirish: no. every line ;)
<shirish> asac: damn, ok cool. will try
<suzhe> asac: And I don't think the abi will be changed in xulrunner 1.9 series
<asac> shirish: e.g. "he network-manager or the nm-applet is the one which is found in the systray. The icon of two computers, one below to the other on the left-side." -> screen snippet shich shows the tray with NM
<niki> asac: now that your talking about nm, has there been any changes to it so that I have to do some manual configuration lately ?
<suzhe> asac: I'm not sure if there is any policy on that.
<suzhe> asac: let me have a check.
<niki> asac: because, nm doesn't show up in systray when I login any more, have to do a /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart to get it to show up
<asac> niki: if nm-applet is running and NetworkManager you need to restart NetworkManager ... yes.
<asac> s/and NetworkManager/and NetworkManager not/
<niki> asac: this in on a fresh boot up, so, shouldn't it be started automatically ?
<asac> niki: it should
<asac> niki: so please check if its not running
<asac> if so, post your complete syslog somewhere
<niki> I will
<niki> asac: another issues with nm is that it seems to have "lost" all the interfaces, no wired interfaces (only an usb0 which is defined in /etc/network/interfaces which is greyed out), and no wireless interface, is that a known issue ?
<shirish> asac: you just want the systray or the whole desktop there?
<asac> niki: interestee in interfaces are always not-managed by default (same as in gutsy)
<asac> niki: should be "unmanaged" in applet
<asac> niki: if wireless isnt seen, then that device isnt known to hal ... not a NM issue. you might have disabled wireless in nm right-click menu though
<suzhe> asac: though there is no explicit policy about abi compatibility issue of libmozjs.so, I believe that the abi won't be changed during xulrunner 1.9 lifetime.
<asac> shirish: well. given that each line gets a snapshot the shown section should be as small as possible - while still giving user enough context to spot that
<asac> suzhe: well. believing is good
<asac> we need a policy or upstream needs to use SONAMEs to express how they change abi/api
<shirish> asac: right, ok will work on that.
<niki> asac: wireless is enabled, just wonder why hal had dropped "support" for my "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh]" as it has been working, but i'll investigate that
<asac> niki: try hal-find-by-capability --capability net.80211
<suzhe> asac: can you help ask upstream developer about this issue?
<niki> root@niki-laptop:/etc/default# hal-find-by-capability --capability net.80211
<niki>  /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_16_ea_7a_d2_8a
<niki> ^ asac
<fta> asac, where did you handle firefox-trunk before you created the bzr branch?
<fta> branch nick: firefox-trunk
<fta> timestamp: Wed 2007-03-21 18:21:52 +0100
<fta> message:
<fta>   initial firefox-trunk debian/ package
<niki> seems to find it fine
<asac> niki: do you see "wirless networks" in the applet at all? have you checked with right clicking that wireless isnt disabled?
<asac> "wirless networks" -> thats a grey text in the applet drop down
<niki> yep, but in the list it just says "device is unmanaged"
<asac> niki: then you have a configuration for that in /etc/network/interfaces
<niki> ok, so I my not have that then anymore ?
<asac> niki: NM _never_ managed devices in /etc/network/interfaces for you
<asac> niki: or maybe ... can you post your interfaces please?
<niki> well sometime ago it kinda ignored the entry in interfaces, so that I could managed it both places
<suzhe> asac: I think the solution used by opensuse is good enough.
<asac> fta: isnt there a branch for that in firefox project?
<asac> suzhe: no. people will create packages that link against the libs directly which we do not want unless we know that we can track abi
<niki> had to have the entry because nm didn't manage to associate with my ad-hoc network
<fta> asac, that's rev2 of all ff3 branches, rev1 being the tarball
<niki> sec, i'll paste it in a sec
<asac> suzhe: i men what does it help if it works, but you cannot really maintain this stuff in a distro ... we need a real solution
<suzhe> asac: then do you have a good solution for this problem? I searched on google and found that there are some other applications that require libmozjs.so
<suzhe> asac: many ubuntu users reported similar issues.
<asac> suzhe: many? ididnt get to know about that yet.
<asac> do you have references?
<asac> fta: maybye https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/trunk.dev
<asac> fta: i think that "restart" was done because you wanted to get rid of the tarball cruft in the branch
<asac> might be wrong of course
<niki> asac: http://pastebin.com/d5fcc918c
<asac> fta: hmm. thats that branch
<fta> asac, no, we never restarted, this branch starts like all the others
<asac> yeah
<suzhe> asac: you can search ubuntu libmozjs.so on google.
<fta> asac, i wasn't there yet at that time so i don't know
<asac> suzhe: only see old noise on the first page
<asac> about firefox broken etc.
<asac> fta: most likely i did all at once and imported that
<asac> fta: the firefox-trunk branch nick was just the name of that branch for me locally at that time
<sebner> asac: BTW, any progress with your google chrome/chromium import to LP?
<asac> sebner: jcastro would know more ;)
<suzhe> asac: for example: http://itsiriuscn.yo2.cn/articles/ubuntu%E4%B8%AD%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85chmsee.html
<sebner> jcastro: pingeling :)
<asac> last i know is that we had a pending request to create a "super" project on launchpad
<sebner> lol
<niki> damm, your quite busy asac ;-)
<sebner> niki: he is always busy so just ignore it ^^
<asac> niki: so ... you sure you could use wireless in the NM menu?
<asac> in hardy?
<niki> intrepid
<asac> niki: err. i mean if you could use the exact same config and still select your access points in the NM menu
<asac> on hardy
<niki> asac: well I haven't been able to get it to associate with an ad-hoc network yet, that is why I have the entry in interfaces.
<niki> I bougth this lappy some months ago, and went strait to intrepid, so actually don't know
<asac> niki: ok. then thats a problem of you ;)
<asac> niki: currently every device configured in interfaces is unmanaged in nm
<asac> niki: you can do adhoc stuff in NM directly
<jcastro> sebner: it's been imported
<asac> not sure why you use interfaces
<asac> jcastro: everything?
<jcastro> sebner: it needs to be shuffled around namespace wise
<asac> jcastro: is the "master" project set up?
<asac> oh
<jcastro> no, I never got a response about that
<jcastro> "chromium" is importing though
<niki> hehe, yeah, I know, had to "skip" hardy because the wireless card wasn't supported, support was first added in 2.6.27
<asac> jcastro: jcastro you mean "chrome"?
<niki> ^ asac
<asac> jcastro: we really need all parts. otherwise that single import isnt worth much ;)
<jcastro> yeah it needs to be renamed
<asac> jcastro: could you ping lp folks again?
<jcastro> asac: yeah
<fta> sebner, i follow chromium quite closely
<asac> jcastro: please dont rename it to chromium ;) ... chromium-project is the "main" project.
<asac> and chrome/ was a subtree
<niki> asac: I'll comment out wlan0, and reboot to see what happens, i'll be back in about 10 15 min.
<sebner> jcastro: fta : already building on linux?
<fta> sebner, but there's not much activity for linux, just 1 or 2 commits a week to build various small things already in the tree for linux
<jcastro> sebner: hahahaha not even close.
<sebner> rofl
<sebner> jcastro: it'S opensource. fix it :P
<fta> not, most of the code remains to be written/ported
<fta> -not+no
<sebner> and now .. who kicks google's ass to do that?
<niki> brb...
<fta> i think they are working on it internally, it's just not public yet
<asac> yeah ... most likely throwing stuff over the wall ;)
<shirish> asac: are you guys talking about google chrome or something else altogether?
<fta> chromium
<Jazzva> asac, ping
<shirish> fta: what is chromium?
<asac> shirish: chromium ... yes
<asac> Jazzva: ?
<fta> chromium =  google chrome minus branding and some features
<asac> Jazzva: i think MOTU freeze will start on 23rd ;) ... whatever we want to get in extension wise should be done soonish ;)
<shirish> fta: ah, ok cool.
<asac> Jazzva: also a review of the app-install-data ;) do you know how many changes we have in there?
<fta> http://blog.chromium.org/2008/10/google-chrome-chromium-and-google.html
<Jazzva> asac, is this procedure still right for getting Profile dir? http://developer.mozilla.org/En/Code_snippets/File_I%2F%2FO , section "Getting special files"? I tried it two nights ago in order to fix foxyproxy, but it didn't work, I tested with file.path, but it didn't write anything
<Jazzva> asac, 23rd? Oh... that soon. I'll be quick :)
<asac> Jazzva: yes thats correct
<asac> Jazzva: you have the diff you tried?
<Jazzva> asac, app-install-data will have removal of mime-type for firefox-2 extensions. And there should be few files added for new extensions
<Jazzva> asac, no. It's a one line change, I'll paste it now
<suzhe> hello jorendorff
<jorendorff> hi
<jorendorff> So, we were discussing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/286906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286906 in xulrunner-1.9 "Unable to use libmozjs.so in an application, because of library path problem." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jorendorff> And I think a big part of the question is whether the ubuntu moz team *wants* to provide a binary ABI that's stable over time
<suzhe> asac: jorendorff is a developer from spidermonkey team.
<jorendorff> a policy question I know nothing about, hoping the folks here can help
<jorendorff> (just a developer, but hoping I can help)
<asac> jorendorff: well. the ubuntu moz team doesnt have a will on its own. its just that when developers want to develop against mozjs.so they want that lib to be available in the distro
<asac> but unless there are no ABI/API guarantees/policies/procedures, we cannot ship libraries in decent fashion
<jorendorff> asac: Sorry if I don't understand the issues properly -- I really know next to nothing about packaging
<Jazzva> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/60599/
<asac> jorendorff: for instance. we currently build libmozjs.so as part of the xulrunner
<asac> jorendorff: there libmozjs.so is shipped in pkglibdir ...
<Jazzva> I think that's the place where it gets the settings dir, and then it checks it for foxyproxy.xml. If it doesn't exist, it creates new file, if it exists it reads from it.
<asac> this means de-facto that those libs are not available for public consumption ... just for internal use (e.g. xulrunner itself)
<asac> jorendorff: when it comes to decide whether we can make a lib available in libdir /(e.g. /usr/lib) we usually need the lib to use -version-info (or something similar if your lib doesnt use libtool)
<asac> which properly indicates abi/api compatibility
<asac> OR we need a guarantee that there will be no abi/api breakage as long as libmozjs.so is shipped under that name
<asac> the latter is what nspr and nss are doing
<jorendorff> ok, I'll paste this into a bug on our end.
<jorendorff> It looks like we are at least weeks away from providing either of those.
<suzhe> asac: In this case, can pkglibdir act as the version info?
<jorendorff> suzhe: Right now, my guess is, nobody currently wants to guarantee that there will even be a libmozjs.so file there
<jorendorff> much less anything about its remaining stable in any way over time
<jorendorff> nobody meaning neither the Ubuntu moz team nor the moz xulrunner team nor the moz spidermonkey team
<suzhe> jorendorff: it's guaranteed by pkg-config file mozilla-js.pc
<jorendorff> Well, that is interesting
<jorendorff> where does that file come from?
<suzhe> xulrunner-1.9-dev package.
<suzhe> and I believe it comes from upstream.
<jorendorff> ah, looks like that's coming from xulrunner
<suzhe> content of mozilla-js.pc is pasted in that bug report.
<jorendorff> I saw it; it's coming from here http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/xulrunner/installer/mozilla-js.pc.in
<jorendorff> But it looks suspicious to me.  I'm pretty sure xulrunner just takes whatever version of SpiderMonkey is in the tree, so it seems wrong to slap %MOZILLA_VERSION% on that (since the two are ostensibly independently versioned)
<suzhe> jorendorff: will xulrunner 1.9 sticks to a specific version of spidermonkey?
<jorendorff> No, they take whatever version of SpiderMonkey is in the tree -- i.e. the latest
<jorendorff> For all I know the ABI may remain compatible from 1.7 to trunk, for features exposed in jsapi.h
<jorendorff> but if so, as much by coincidence as anything else
<jorendorff> I know that other functions, the ones not exposed in jsapi.h, tend to come and go.
<suzhe> jorendorff: do you have any policy to maintain ABI compatibility for features exposed in jsapi.h?
<jorendorff> no
<asac> suzhe: at this point the pkglibdir acts as version info
<asac> suzhe: just that it doesnt help for you as it changes on each and every upstream release
<jorendorff> recently we considered changing jsval from pointer-sized to a 64-bit type, for example.
<asac> (which is intended just for things like this)
<jcastro> asac: now is the time to sign up! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<niki> asac: no luck, but I did get a segmentation fault from nm
<asac> niki: no luck with what?
<asac> adhoc?
<asac> adhoc doesnt work for most modern chipsets i think
<asac> (funnily)
<niki> asac: the interface didn't show up
<asac> niki: remove everything from interfaces
<niki> asac: well i'm running adhoc atm
<asac> niki: it will show up for sure after reboot
<asac> niki: good to know ;) .... wlang?
<asac> iwlang ;)
<niki> yep
<asac> thats good news
<asac> didnt work for me on my plain 4965 here
<suzhe> asac: then, my question is: in which xulunner version range the ABI will keep stable? 1.9.x.x or 1.9.0.x?
<asac> suzhe: we dont know anything. and there are no upstream guarantees. which means we only guarnatee that its stable for each upstream release
<niki> see my paste bin from before, that sets my wlan up for adhoc
<asac> suzhe: which is what we reflect by shipping stuff that way
<asac> (which actually is the official upstream way to ship it ... e.g. run make install on unpatched sources)
<asac> everyone who patches that out of the build system hides the problem and will make it less likely to be fixed
<niki> asac: especially, see the pre-up command i have, I need that else adhoc won't work
<asac> becaues everybody just accepts that people will "just" linke -rpath and then prey ;)
<asac> niki: you can configure in NM that adhoc should share the NM
<suzhe> asac: Hmm, then my package must be rebuilt every time when xulrunner upgrades. It's really bad.
<asac> niki: NM should support it out of box
<asac> niki: its just that it doesnt even work manually here
<asac> e.g. with iwconfig only for instance
<niki> I did the setup in iwconfig before doing it in ifupdown
<asac> suzhe: right. but thats what upstream suggests. we need to convince spidermonkey developers to take over responsibility and make a properly versioned library out of it
<suzhe> jorendorff: Can you help fix this issue from upstream, by adding version info to libmozjs.so?
<asac> or release a policy ... or what ever
<niki> but ifupdown needs pre-up iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc
<asac> suzhe: most likely thats not feasible for them they rather want to go the "strict" policy road and dont break abi/api until they go for libmozjs2.so
<jorendorff> asac: OK, I am convinced you guys are doing the right thing.  I'm going to ask the xulrunner guys; surely someone has given this some thought
<asac> etc.
<jorendorff> we need a policy
<asac> jorendorff: well. this has been long discussed i think. but you can try
<asac> jorendorff: the xulrunner position is that caring about abi/api isnt necessary as xpcom will properly protect stuff
<asac> jorendorff: but you never know ;)
<jorendorff> yeah, I think the tendency is away from binary compatibility altogether and toward JS-only components and stuff, but I don't know how that fits in with SpiderMonkey
<jorendorff> libmozjs that is
<asac> only thing i can say is that without any of these mechanisms its really hard to ship libmozjs.so ... which would be a shame imo
<jorendorff> Well -- we have some nuts and bolts we have to take care of, and believe it or not we are working on it...
<jorendorff> but boy has it been a long haul  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=97954
<asac> jorendorff: at best try to listen to what bsmedberg thinks. and also how he thinks libmozjs.so can be properly shipped in such a way that it can become a proper top-level lib on linux systems
<niki> asac: the other end of the adhoc network is my firewall, which too is configured with ifupdown, but watch out, i had been trying to configure the interface on the firwall for weeks, with no luck, then one day I had to reboot the machine, and by magick adhoc worked on it, so my guess is that when you configure/deconfigure it leaves some garbage in the interface config or something like that.
<suzhe> in my opinion libmozjs.so is really important for 3rd applications who wants to interpret and run javascript.
<asac> jorendorff: i would be happy to get more ideas from him ;)
<jorendorff> excellent -- I will do that
<asac> niki: yeah. thats what i ment. for ages adhoc didnt work on modern intel
<jorendorff> keep in mind that libmozjs as a library for applications that want a scripting engine
<niki> asac: I'll try to empty the interfaces file, after filing the nm crash
<asac> if it works now fine.
<asac> niki: but then NM should work ttoo
<asac> niki: give it a try
<jorendorff> is an extremely different thing from libmozjs for things that want to hook into mozilla
<asac> niki: thanks
<niki> asac: both ends is intel fyi.
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 97954 in JavaScript Engine "autoconf build environment for spidermonkey" [Enhancement,Assigned]
<asac> niki: after empying you just need to restart ... or sudo killall nm-system-settings
<niki> ok, ahould I also remove the lo interface ?
<asac> jorendorff: right. i am all with you. imo mozjs should become a real project with its own build system and a decent library versioning policy
<asac> jorendorff: and then xulrunner/firefox should be able to use mozjs from system-library
<asac> just as it uses gtk now (e.g. with proper minimal versoin requirements and such)
<jorendorff> the latter will take some selling :)  but I'm all with you on the former.
<asac> of course upstream firefox builds could still use their own in-binary-blob libmozjs if they dont want to rely on that
<asac> jorendorff: well. do the former and i am sure we can get the latter supported in the build-system
<asac> thats the easier task ;)
<asac> (e.g. making xulrunner use system-mozjs)
<niki> asac: regarding this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/269474 , I now have one more crash (exactly the same)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269474 in network-manager "NetworkManager crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Incomplete]
<suzhe> asac: do you have a workable solution for this issue at current stage?
<asac> niki: do you have the the syslog for this crash too?
<asac> suzhe: i will think about it ... have to run now ... will be back in a few hours
<niki> sec
<asac> ok have to run ... culater
<suzhe> asac: thanks a lot.
<asac> suzhe: dont hope too much for now
<niki> asac: http://pastebin.com/d3afb58e9
<niki> in the first section marked ### NM Restart ###
<niki> that is with everything exceplt lo commented out
<niki> in interfaces file that is
<niki> asac: gonna reboot, with an empty interfaces file, except lo is still defined.
<niki> be back shortly
<newz2000> hi, are there known probs with todays ff update?
<newz2000> i.e. ff crashing every time you try to open it?
<niki> asac: success, nm connected to adhoc here now, with empty interfaces file both wlan0 and eth0 is seen in nm applet, although eth0 wasn't specified in the interfaces file.
<niki> but to get nm to connect to my adhoc network I had to run "iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc" in a term, after that it connected on first try
<niki> ^ asc
<niki> ^ asac
<newz2000> my prob seems to be related to firebug. :-( Will investigate further.
<fta> asac, why are we dropping other-licenses/7zstub in nobinonly?
<asac> fta: because its binonly?
<fta> removed `other-licenses/7zstub/src/Windows/Control/Dialog.cpp'
<fta> removed `other-licenses/7zstub/src/Windows/Control/Dialog.h'
<fta> removed `other-licenses/7zstub/src/Windows/Control/ProgressBar.h'
<asac> niki: hmm
<fta> removed `other-licenses/7zstub/src/Common/ComTry.h'
<fta> removed `other-licenses/7zstub/src/Common/CRC.cpp'
<fta> removed `other-licenses/7zstub/src/Common/CRC.h'
<fta> removed `other-licenses/7zstub/src/Common/Defs.h'
<asac> niki: sounds like a bug in wpasupplicant then
<asac> niki: would be interesting to get a syslog after reproducing
<fta> we drop the whole thing, not just binaries
<niki> asac: reproducing what ?
<fta> asac, removed `./js/src/liveconnect/jsj_nodl.c'
<fta> [reed], what is other-licenses/7zstub/ used for?
<asac> niki: conneting to adhoc without running iwconfig first
<asac> fta: i can tell you that
<asac> fta: its the stub used to pack the iwndows installer
<[reed]> fta: NSIS Installer
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> what asac said
<asac> fta: previously there was only a binary ... now there appears to be sources (which is good)
<niki> I didn't run iwconfig first, ran it after trying to use default nm
<asac> fta: if the binary stuff isnt in there then i dont mind if we ship it in the nobinonly sources.
<asac> fta: but we dont need it as we have 7z in the archive anyway
<asac> and linux builds dont use it
<fta> i would love to see that +nobinonly sig disappear for good
<fta> is that a fake ? http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/20/apples-new-macbook-is-mm-mm-goo/
<asac> fta: i dont see any benefit from making the version better readable
<asac> ;)
<niki> asac: do you want a copy of my log ?
<asac> niki: i want that as a bug ... attached
<niki> sure
<asac> niki: 1. reproduce 2. attach complete log of failed attempt
<asac> niki: 3. workaround 2. attach complete log after the success
<niki> I have that in my current log, tried to associate 2 times before using iwconfig, so I should have what you want ;-)
<niki> I'll finish what i'm doing right now, and then clean the log a little, and the upload it
<shirish> asac: you still up buddy?
<niki> asac: Ok, this is weired, I just rebooted to catch some logs and such for you, but this time it associated the wlan connection automatically without me doing anything
<asac> niki: thats expected. once you connect for first time NM will auto connect there when it sees the same AP next time
<Jazzva> asac, fta: willing to do a quick and easy upload :)? bug 287253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287253 in diggler "diggler 0.9-16ubuntu1 depends on firefox-3 instead on firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287253
<Jazzva> thanks
<Jazzva> noticed that I haven't set deb mail... stupid
<Jazzva> everything good now
<fta> is it stil open?
<fta> still
<asac> fta: yes
<asac> fta: universe still has normal FFe rules
<fta> asac, bug fix doesn't need permission, right?
<asac> fta: clearly mark it as such in the changelog and keep changes minimal
<asac> i think you have to ping RMs to get it approved, but they wont do a thorough review
<asac> there was an announcement mail about this on -devel-announce recently i think
<fta> reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess is not clear for bug fix only
<asac> fta: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-October/000502.html
<asac> thtas the announcement of how universe/multiverse are handled during main hard freeze
<asac> fta: if in doubt bug sispoty
<fta> ok, so 23rd will be the date, i'm still fine without approval
<fta> Jazzva, i'll push it
<asac> fta: i think just uploading and seeing if archive admins auto approve it within 15 hours or so ...otherwise pinging them
<asac> archive adminst -> Release Managers
<NCommander> fta, during hard freeze they do
<NCommander> BUt you upload normally, and it enters the unapproved queue, someone from motu-release has to kick it into the archive
<Jazzva> fta, thanks :)
<Jazzva> asac, I'm done with extensions list...
<Jazzva> There wasn't much to update...
<Jazzva> you can see in the changelog
<Jazzva> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu.mozilla-extensions
<fta> Jazzva, any reason to not add abrowser ?
<Jazzva> abrowser?
<Jazzva> in MimeType?
<asac>   in depends i guess
<Jazzva> for diggler?
<fta> diggler
<asac> or recomends (but then both)
<fta> -Depends: firefox-3 | seamonkey-browser
<fta> +Depends: firefox | seamonkey-browser
<Jazzva> I forgot to do that... I'll upload a new diff
<fta> no need, i can add it
<asac> i think its depated that extensions must depend on the browser
<asac> most likely a recommends is better now tha tthose get auto installed by default
<Jazzva> fta, ok. thanks
<asac> but i guess we have those depends everwhere and shouldnt start to do something righ tnow
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-22
<Jazzva> asac, now I have a question - we don't make a difference for "Get Ubuntu extensions" between abrowser and firefox, right?
<Jazzva> so we can use one MimeType for both in app-install-data...
<asac> Jazzva: how would we do that?
<asac> Jazzva: dont we use the appid for the "mime" typ?
<Jazzva> I don't see a way, nor a reason to do that... but just to be sure :)
<asac> Jazzva: what mimetype are we using right now?
<Jazzva> application/x-debuan-xul-extension-firefox, I think
<Jazzva> s/debuan/debian
<asac> Jazzva: what did we use for firefox-3?
<Jazzva> that one
<asac> or is that the firefox 2 thing?
<Jazzva> we just used -firefox-2 for FF2
<asac> err sorry. i ment 2 and 3 flipped ;)
<asac> ok thanks
<asac> is that gone now?
<Jazzva> no problem :)
<Jazzva> yep
<Jazzva> I removed every instance of -firefox-2 in MimeType line in files
<Jazzva> if a file only had that one MimeType associated with it, I removed the file. there was two of them
<asac> actually i now have the feeling that we might have missed the train for the data
<Jazzva> firefox-themes-ubuntu and some other...
<asac> and need to do a SRU or something
<asac> but lets try anyway
<Jazzva> well, it is in main...
<Jazzva> ok, should I propose a merge to ~ubuntu-core-dev's branch?
<asac> Jazzva: better file a bug and let me talk to mvo tomorrow ;)
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> i think if branches are old you ar enot getting mails on merge proposal by default
<Jazzva> ah... ok
<Jazzva> asac, bug 287270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287270 in app-install-data-ubuntu "Please update a list of XUL extensions in app-install-data-ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287270
<fta> subject: [ubuntu/intrepid] diggler 0.9-16ubuntu2 (Waiting for approval)
<fta> you forgot the LP: #, me too
<fta> Jazzva,
<asac> err ... no bug at all in changelog :-P?
<Jazzva> yeeeah... that's what I get when I do a quick submit *ashamed*
<Jazzva> sorry
<Jazzva> fta, ah... so you already uploaded. Ok, I'll mark as fix released
<Jazzva> and then watch when it will build, and then mark as fix commited
<Jazzva> er... the other way around
<Jazzva> does anyone know what to do in case of "User timeout caused connection failure" bzr error on LP? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu.mozilla-extensions
<Jazzva> is there some sort of push --force parameter, since bzr is reporting that there are no new revisions?
<NCommander> hola dholbert
<fta> Jazzva, if you're sure your local branch is good, push --overwrite
<Jazzva> fta, ok... I'll wait to bit to see if it's a glitch in LP
<Jazzva> if it doesn't recover by the morning, I'll try with --overwrite
<dholbert> NCommander: hola
<NCommander> asac, ping
<fta> asac, subject: [ubuntu/intrepid] diggler 0.9-16ubuntu2 (Accepted)
<asac> fta: good
<asac> fta: so it just works ;)
<fta2> asac, ?
<asac> @time los_angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: October 22 2008, 04:15:26 - Next meeting: QA Team in 5 hours 44 minutes
<gnomefreak> asac: have you heard from Fallen yet?
<asac> gnomefreak: something reminds me of that word. but not more ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: sunbird failure to run
<asac> haha
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/558964  is what i get when i try to load it
<gnomefreak> its getting on my frigging nerves nothing i do and/or looked for helps
<asac> stran ge
<gnomefreak> i know
<asac> gnomefreak: does the upstream build work? have you tried that?
<gnomefreak> it works
<gnomefreak> well the .xpi does
<gnomefreak> i tried building upstream source while giving ./configure parameters
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> and it fails so maybe i didnt pass one that i should have
<asac> gnomefreak: so did you manage that the .xpi is produced?
<gnomefreak> noth sure where to look for it
<asac> gnomefreak: in dist/xpi-stage or something like that
<gnomefreak> i dont see .xpi in build-area anywhere
<asac> gnomefreak: so what did you add to configure?
<gnomefreak> just building upstream source using ./configure i used
<gnomefreak> ./configure --enable-application=ac_add_options --enable-application=calendar
<gnomefreak> i just wanted to test to see if it was tarball
<thunderstruck> FUCK THIS im gonna work on my connection
<asac> gnthat application= thing is wrong for sure
<asac> why ac_add_options?
<gnomefreak> again :(
<gnomefreak> oh good im still here
<gnomefreak> asac: any idea on that error? it seems simple timezone error but everything looks normal to me atleast, in upstream build i looked in the Makefile and install.* and it looks correct. maybe i should try a clean brand new chroot to build it
<gnomefreak> eh building it anyway it cant hurt to try
<shirish> hi asac, I'm back but would be online for doing the documentation in about 40 odd minutes ok.
<asac> shirish: ok cool
<gnomefreak> shirish: if i had to guess hes at lunch
<gnomefreak> oops hes back
 * gnomefreak doubts this is gonna help
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont think you changed any conifgure option ... do you?
<gnomefreak> what the hell do i need x11-common in a chroot :(
<suzhe> asac: Just want to tell you that, I fixed the libmozjs link issue by shipping a static libmozjs in my project.
<gnomefreak> asac: no
<asac> suzhe: urgh
<gnomefreak> asac: the rules file is same as in 0.8
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. did you ever find the .xpi? otherwise it would help. yes
<gnomefreak> asac: nope its not on my system
<gnomefreak> atleast using locate and find
<asac> gnomefreak: do we have the sources at least?
<asac> are you able to identify them?
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> i have upstream source and our source
<asac> gnomefreak: the source files that are supposed to produce that
<gnomefreak> yes i think the Makefile and the install.rdf
<gnomefreak> in timezone dir atleast
<asac> gnomefreak: i mean if upstream doesnt ship it by default, but you have to install a .xpi it means that its most likely not biult by default
<gnomefreak> asac: they ship it
<gnomefreak> it should be built from Makefile
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont see where that is hooked in
<suzhe> asac: for the browser component, I wrote a simple glue layer for libmozjs based on xpcomglue.
<asac> gnomefreak: does calendar/timezones/Makefile exist in your finished built tree?
<asac> suzhe: couldnt you use something similar for the "normal" thing?
<suzhe> asac: now, my project doesn't need link to libmozjs.so anymore :-)
<asac> e.g. something that loads libmozjs.so from what is configured in /etc/gre.d/*.conf?
<suzhe> asac: you may close bug #286906, thanks for your help.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286906 in xulrunner-1.9 "Unable to use libmozjs.so in an application, because of library path problem." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286906
<asac> suzhe: well. static linkage will prevent you from getting in any distro
<asac> suzhe: cant be the real solution
<gnomefreak> asac: give me a minute to get it and find it
<suzhe> asac: however, seems that it's the only solution for now. mozilla guys also suggest this solution.
<asac> suzhe: yeah. a solution that makes your software undistributable (or better said: unsupportable). this should really be fixed upstream
<suzhe> asac: why it makes my software undistributable?
<asac> and if the few folks that have a use of the javascript engine just say "ok, i do that" it will never be fixed
<suzhe> asac: I don't think it's a big deal.
<asac> suzhe: shipping or linking against static libs is a no-no
<asac> because no security support is really possible
<asac> and every sane distribution will not allow such software to be shipped
<suzhe> asac: I think mozilla guys are going to fix this issue, but it needs time.
<asac> suzhe: yeah. as a temporary workaround its ok for you
<asac> suzhe: all i am trying to say: "now that they noticed and that some folks are willing to change things you have to reemphasize your point"
<asac> over and over again
<asac> otherwise i am nearly 100% that nothing will change
<gnomefreak> i cant remember where i found it :(
<asac> the few folks that want to change something in mozilla will be overruled
<pecisk> asac: hi, question was - when current translations from Firefox CVS will get imported into language packages/Launchpad?
<asac> suzhe: ^^
<suzhe> asac: Hmm, it'll be bad if it makes my software undistributable.
<asac> suzhe: right. you have to tell that the spidermonkey developers over and over again
<asac> suzhe: and open bugs in bugzilla and so on
<suzhe> asac: so, how can I get a perfect solution for now? :-(
<asac> suzhe: for now its not possible as i said. because of definiciency in spidermonkey practices and policies
<suzhe> asac: I'll, but what shall I do for now?
<suzhe> asac: actually there is an open bug in mozilla's bugzilla. And it's opened for more than 7 years :-( Fortunately, they are still working on it.
<shirish> asac: hi
<asac> suzhe: for now you are more or less lost. only whay i can see is that you move your code interfaceing with that lib to something dynamically loaded
<asac> suzhe: and use the /etc/gre.d/*.conf file to find the lib
<asac> pecisk: on demand
<asac> pecisk: its easier to go directly to your issue ;) ... what issues are you seeing that make you think you want to know about that?
<asac> suzhe: why do you think they are still working on it?
<asac> suzhe: i havent heard anything from  mozilla that would make me think that they consider their spidermonkey engine something worth to put effort into making a proper lib out of it
<asac> (except yesterday where the spidermonkey dev acked that this is an issue - but he didnt appear like he was actually aware of this)
<suzhe> asac: the problem is, it requires a glue layer, which is not practical for my script module.
<asac> suzhe: what is a script module?
<asac> suzhe: what kind of script are you talking about?
<suzhe> asac: from comments of the bug report.
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/559033 around line 62 and http://pastebin.mozilla.org/559034 around line 44
<asac> suzhe: i wouldnt defer from comments on bug that they are really working on this :(
<suzhe> asac: the most recent comment was just a few days ago.
<gnomefreak> let me change the Makefile line number
<suzhe> asac: script module is a dynamic loadable module of my project, which depends on libmozjs.so.
<gnomefreak> asac: makefile around line 75
<asac> suzhe: the right way is to make your project load the gecko runtime through standalone glue on startup
<asac> suzhe: (before you load your dynamic module)
<asac> suzhe: and link your module against the dependent glue
<suzhe> asac: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=97954
<pecisk> asac: simply we got FF 3 translated via official source, and we would like to see that result also in Ibex
<asac> might be overkill to boot the complete gre ... but thats the only way to get that i thikn
<pecisk> asac: so I looking for ways to get that translation into Launchpad and Ubuntu 8.10
<asac> pecisk: how is "you" ?
<suzhe> asac: this module only depends on libmozjs.so, nothing else in xulrunner.
<asac> pecisk: which language?
<pecisk> asac: Latvian aka lv
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 97954 in JavaScript Engine "autoconf build environment for spidermonkey" [Enhancement,Assigned]
<asac> pecisk: you should file a bug about your locale in launchpad against rosetta project and subscribe me explicitly
<asac> pecisk: also subscribe ArneGoetje
<asac> pecisk: who should now deal with this
<shirish> asac: please lemme know when you are ready to talk about documentation
<asac> pecisk: or maybe file against language_-pack-lv
<suzhe> asac: loading the whole xpcom is overhead for this module.
<asac> suzhe: it is, but its the only way
<pecisk> asac: what I should attach to that bug?
<asac> until spidermonkey folks have sorted this
<pecisk> asac: translation in which format - po or xpi?
<asac> pecisk: nothing. a link to thhe official xpi maybe
<asac> pecisk: just file a bug "please import latest firefox upstream translations"
<asac> and subscribe me and arnegoetje
<pecisk> ok, thanks!
<pecisk> :)
<asac> pecisk: and point to the directory with all the latest xpis ... or laternatively name the version you want to be imported
<asac> pecisk: also state if this is just for intrepid or also hardy
<asac> i guess both
<pecisk> ok, huuuuuuuuuuuuge thanks
<asac> suzhe: loading the gre would also allow you to specify the max/min version .... which overcomes the deficiencies of a not existing library versioning
<suzhe> asac: I'll have a try. thanks for your suggestion.
<asac> suzhe: welcome. just load the gre in your main binary and link your dynamic module against the dependent glue. if thats work its the most feasible workaround i can see now
<suzhe> asac: however, I want to support as many distros as possible. There are still many widely used distros have no xulrunner 1.9
<asac> ok off for NM testing
<suzhe> asac: supporting old xulrunner without xpcomglue and xulrunner 1.9 with the same set of code would be difficult.
<suzhe> asac: thanks, I'll have a try.
<shirish> asac: did you happen to look at the stuff I did on nm 0.7? Is it ok? Is it faulty or incorrect so far?
<asac> shirish: its ok i think
<asac> shirish: what its really missing (besides some polishing in workding) is a quick intro
<asac> all that is documented is usually not needed
<shirish> right
<asac> normal users just want to know "how to select a wireless ESSID"
<asac> how to disable wireless
<shirish> right, and that is a configuration that I do not have, no wireless :(
<shirish> btw have you come across this error
<shirish> Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only)..
<asac> shirish: maybe you could ask someone else from the doc team?
<asac> thats a read-only connection (its auto)
<asac> you can only edit it when you rename
<shirish> asac: you mean about doing the wireless part, sure
<asac> we should add that to troubleshooting
<asac> shirish: its because you have a config in interfaces file
<asac> that config is read only
<shirish> asac:  lol, that config didn't work (unfortunately)
<asac> not really the best way to indicate that i nthe applet ... but we have a bug about fixing htis
<gnomefreak> ill be back need to restart
<shirish> asac: sure
<asac> shirish: dont know why your config doesnt work. you should certainly open a new bug and dont post more in the dead horse bug you are using right now ;)
<asac> shirish: open bug ... attach complete syslog after reproducing ... as always
<shirish> sure, will do
<shirish> asac: what is system setting?
<asac> shirish: ?
<pecisk> asac: can I copy/paste our irc conversation to ubuntu-translators list? Several other teams have similar problems as well.
<pecisk> t.i. other translation teams
<asac> pecisk: no. they should talk to me after release
<asac> i have no time ... or next week
<pecisk> ok
<asac> pecisk: you file that bug now
<shirish> asac: nm-applet > Edit Connections > Wired > some connection > Edit > two checkboxes Connect automatically and System Settings
<asac> pecisk: thats all we need dont we?
<shirish> asac: what does that system settings stand for?
<asac> pecisk: i mean what other issues will other translators have?
<asac> shirish: settings that apply before you log in
<asac> shirish: previously connections were configured on a user-profile base
<asac> since 0.7 you can also configure them system wide
<asac> so they get upped without you being logged in
<pecisk> asac: no, the same issue - no proper workflow to get FF translation into Launchpad/Ubuntu system
<shirish> asac: right, I read it somewhere that previously they were done using gconf profiles or something
<pecisk> asac: I will report it right away
<asac> pecisk: file bugs
<asac> pecisk: assign arnegoetje
<shirish> asac: right, ok cool.
<asac> pecisk: if he doesnt react for a while ping me
<asac> so i can kick him ;)
<pecisk> please don't hurt him :)
<pecisk> ok
<asac> yeah ... through IRC ;)
 * asac kicks hard ;)
 * asac never hits anyone :(
<asac> pecisk: he will response i am sure ;)
<asac> shirish: you can still do it as before ... its just that on top you can now have system connections
<shirish> asac: so it was not easily possible before?
<asac> shirish: it wasnt possible at all
<shirish> asac: ah ok, cool.
<asac> shirish: the only way was to use ifupdown in /etc/network/interfaces
<asac> which is why we have all this mess now
<asac> with all the people thinking that they used NM in th past but they never used it
<asac> ifupdown was definitly one of the less reasonable inventions from debian
<shirish> asac: count me in that one as well.
<asac> it was done without thinking about the future ;)
<shirish> asac: right, I heard its still to be released, its fedora's project isn't it?
<asac> one hammer ... for everything
<shirish> asac: right
<asac> shirish: ifupdown? thats debian only
<asac> thats why we have all this pain that fedora doesnt have
<shirish> asac: I don't have much of a clue of what ifupdown actually does and how it integrates or works with Network-Manager
<asac> shirish: it doesnt integrate with everything
<asac> shirish: it provides the ifup ifdown commands
<asac> shirish: and parses /e/n/interfaces for that
<asac> shirish: we try to use a plugin that allows users to reus theri old configs
<asac> from interfaces
<asac> which is called "ifupdown" and which makes those Ifupdown (eth0) entries appear
<asac> in NM
<asac> ok .. .have to do lunch now
<shirish> asac: cool, till that time put up that bug.
<NCommander> asac, ping
<gnomefreak> asac: im bothering #calendar about this
<gnomefreak> see if upstream tarball has this issue
<gnomefreak> asac: have a good lunhc
 * gnomefreak fairtly sure l10n isnt causing this issue
<gnomefreak> s/fairtly/fairly
<gnomefreak> bug 461162
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 461162 could not be found
<gnomefreak> mozilla 461162
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 461162 in Build Config "Port bug 451466 to calendar [make -C calendar/locales wget-en-US]" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=461162
<gnomefreak> ok time for smoke
<asac> NCommander: yeahj
<NCommander> asac, any issues acking it?
<asac> NCommander: acking what?
<asac> enigmail?
<NCommander> Removal of firefox-themes-ubuntu
<asac> NCommander: wasnt that removed ages ago?
<NCommander> nope
<NCommander> hence the removal request
<asac> NCommander: bug?
<NCommander> I need an MOTU to ack it however
<asac> sure ... i cant ack a bug without id ;)
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-themes-ubuntu/+bug/287354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287354 in firefox-themes-ubuntu "Please remove firefox-themes-ubuntu from intrepid on all architecutres" [Undecided,New]
<asac> NCommander: done. please subsribe archive admins
<NCommander> :-)
<NCommander> Package deaths are awesome
<gnomefreak> asac: what am i overlooking in the links i gave you above?
<asac> gnomefreak: that might be true
<asac> gnomefreak: the locales/Makefile.in only builds timezone when AB_CD is empty
<gnomefreak> ifeq ($(AB_CD),)
<gnomefreak> DIRS = ../timezones
<gnomefreak> endif
<gnomefreak> that part?
<gnomefreak> wait that would mean l10n might be the issue than?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. from that code it seems that timzones are only built when you build a build without specific locale
<asac> ask in #calendar on how to achieve that
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe look in the build log
<asac> and see if you can find AB_CD= somewhere
<asac> if thats non-zero it _might_ be the reason
<gnomefreak> it doesnt have one :(
<gnomefreak> build log that is
<gnomefreak> build log would be mozilla dir?
<gnomefreak> for some reason bzr-buildeb doesnt leave mozilla dir intact
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to do --dont-purge
<gnomefreak> i did
<asac> gnomefreak: no build dir would be your build log
<asac> gnomefreak: e.g. backlog in terminal or pipe the output in a file
<asac> like bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='debuild -b' 2>&1 | tee /tmp/build.log.txt
<asac> gnomefreak: or if you sent it to ppa there should be the log
<gnomefreak> i pushed it to ppa
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> then look in that log
<gnomefreak> do /usr/bin/perl ../../../config/preprocessor.pl  -DAB_CD=en-US
<gnomefreak> that?
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure.
<asac> gnomefreak: well
<asac> look in config.statu
<asac> s
<asac> file in your local dir
<asac> and see if there is AB_CD set
<asac> gnomefreak: so when lightning is build ... maybe the .xpi is produced there?
<asac> (e.g. not when subird, but when lightning gets build)=
<gnomefreak> Stripping calendar-timezones package directory...
<gnomefreak> ../../dist/xpi-stage/calendar-timezones
<gnomefreak> Packaging calendar-timezones.xpi...
<gnomefreak> thats from build log
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah
<asac> there you have your xpi
<asac> so whats the problem?
<asac> look how we deal with the lightning.xpi in rules
<gnomefreak> if its there than why the hell doesnt sunbird run
 * gnomefreak can care less about lightning (fix one the other should get fixed i would think
<asac> gnomefreak: because its not installed
<asac> gnomefreak: we ignore that when packaging up but we should deal with it
<asac> in a similar fashion as we deal with lightning.xpi
<gnomefreak> no issue in 0.8 but issue in 0.9 is our fault?
<asac> yes
<asac> well
<asac> we dont pack the timezones in a package
<asac> thats our fault
<asac> whether sunbird should refuse to start without that is a different question
<gnomefreak> it starts with error and stays open you just cant do anything with it except close it
<gnomefreak> im not sure why its dependant on tz shit at all
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: lets tackle the missing timezones first
<asac> gnomefreak: common-install-arch::
<asac> in rules
<asac> we should do something similar for the timezhones xpi
<asac> we have to think about where to put that though
<gnomefreak> any place i should put it or anywhere ;)
<asac> most likely in /usr/lib/lightning-sunbird-addons/extensions/
<asac> and create a link for sunbird/extensions to that dir
<asac> hmm
<asac> a bit difficult i have to admit
<asac> but still
<asac> i think thats right
<asac> lets look what we can do for lightning after that
<gnomefreak> common-install-arch:: wher ein rules do i stick this?
<gnomefreak> anywhere?
<asac> gnomefreak: i will now run a few errands. please push your branch in the meantime so we can fix that tonoight
<asac> gnomefreak: there is such a rule
<asac> gnomefreak: look at that
<gnomefreak> asac: its been pushed
<asac> gnomefreak: look into rule ... there is common-install-arch already
<asac> and we do something with lightnin g.xpi there
<gnomefreak> bzr branch lp:~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x
<asac> we shoiuld do the same for the timezones xpi
<asac> ok will look when back
 * gnomefreak looking for it
<gnomefreak> ok i see it
<gnomefreak> well i see both of them ;)
<gnomefreak> ill be back as well
<gnomefreak> ok i think im back
<gnomefreak> asac: im getting tired of this connection bullshit i will be back later today or tomorrow let me know what you decide(d) to do with sunbird. thanks for looking at it
<Jazzva> asac, ping
<shirish> asac: back
<asac> shirish: Jazzva: pong pong
<Jazzva> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu.mozilla-extensions ... That error is there since last night.
<Jazzva> The local log (bzr log) looks good, and I pushed the changes.
<Jazzva> If I do bzr push again, it reports there are no new changes. Should I try with --overwrite? Is there some other parameter?
<asac> shirish: where would the nm page be linked from on https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/index.html
<asac> ?
<asac> Jazzva: dump it and push again ;)
<asac> oruse a different name :)
<Jazzva> asac, how to dump it?
<asac> Jazzva: delete?
<Jazzva> oh... to dump the whole branch?
<Jazzva> ok :)
<Jazzva> thanks
<asac> Jazzva: why not. its only for this change right?
<asac> and its a "personal" branch ... so wiping it is fine
<fabrice_sp> Jazzva: Hi :-) Is the Bug #285321 ok after my last modifications?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285321 in itsalltext "[Intrepid]  iceweasel-itsalltext: Depends: iceweasel (>= 2.0.0.3-1) but it is not installable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285321
<Jazzva> i guess... I'll give you the bug link once I'm done...
<Jazzva> fabrice_sp, I was sure I replied to that bug report that I made a mistake... the diff that I commented on is fine :)...
<Jazzva> fabrice_sp, sorry for the mess...
<Jazzva> fabrice_sp, yeah... I replied to RainCT and not to the bug report by mistake... I'll repost my comment.
<fabrice_sp> Jazzva: thanks :-)
<Jazzva> fabrice_sp, done.
<Jazzva> np... sorry again
<shirish> asac: yes, that would be nice
<asac> shirish: i dont see anything for 8.10 there
<asac> just 8.04
<shirish> asac: right, there should have been, but unfortunately is not there, that's what I was sharing on the mail the other night. Its so much outdated.
<asac> shirish: hmm. but didnt someone else respond that he did this kind of general networking page for intrepid now=?
<asac> shirish: otherwise i would suggest to reuse that. most things are ok ;)
<asac> and use the networkmanager page for "detailed" information
<asac> while giving the simple instructions for "normal" use in the greater document
<shirish> asac: yes somebody did
<shirish> asac: btw have put up that bug (which might well not be ) at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/287596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287596 in network-manager "cannot get connectivity using /etc/network/interfaces" [Undecided,New]
<shirish> I am bad at describing stuff.
<shirish> :(
<asac> at least i am not alone then ;)
<asac> shirish: from syslog: "Oct 22 20:03:05 Mugglewille-desktop nm-system-settings:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: No dns-nameserver configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<asac> "
<asac> shirish: i think its dns-nameservers
<asac> if dns-nameserver is supported by resolvconf too then thats a bug
<shirish> asac: thought the same, so it should be "dns-nameservers" and not "dns-nameserver"  am I right in reading that?
<asac> shirish: according to man resolvconf only dns-nameservers is supported
<shirish> ah ok
<asac> yes
<shirish> a single 's'
<asac> shirish: just change that and sudo killall nm-system-settings to reload the config
<shirish> asac: right will try that, bbiaw
<shirish> asac: that one didn't work as well :(
<shirish> lemme try once more, bbiam or two :)
<shirish> still no show, I've just given up on things
<shirish> my thing for static IP is that its supposed to be better for doing things such as file-sharing (think torrenting)
<asac> shirish: well. this cant be really true ;)
<asac> shirish: what is in your applet now?
<shirish> asac: I have changed it all back to auto eth1 now, otherwise just couldn't connect.
<asac> shirish: thats ok. are you running managed=true or =false now?
<shirish> asac: managed is always true
<asac> shirish: ok so what do you see in applet now?
<shirish> in both the situations
<shirish> now it shows fine.
<asac> shirish: what is fine?
<shirish> asac: meaning it doesn't show disconnected in the applet, that's it.
<asac> shirish: is the static configuration properly used?
<asac> shirish: is eth1 the right interface at all?
<asac> eth0 seems more likely
<shirish> asac: right, this is what it used to be previously, but somehow in the update/upgrade at some point they changed, dunno where or how or what
<shirish> asac: eth0 used to be for Realtek and eth1 for Sis
<shirish> asac: and now its reversed.
<asac> ok
<asac> shirish: so. if you look at the applet and click on it ... you have a Ifupdown (eth1) connection active?
<shirish> asac: not anymore
<asac> shirish: shirish then what are you seeing now?
<shirish> asac: auto eth0 and auto eth1 and both have never greyed in front of them
<asac> sorry cant parse it
<shirish> auto eth0                             never
<asac> shirish: you are not in the applet drop down
<asac> but in the conneciton editor
<shirish> auto eth1                           never
<shirish> oops, ok now I know what u mean
<shirish> asac: the button is on Auto eth1
<asac> shirish: do you see Ifupdown there?
<shirish> everything else is greyed
<shirish> asac: negative there
<asac> negative ?
<asac> yes or no ;)
<shirish> asac: no ;)
<asac> shirish: and nm-system-settings is running?
<asac> (a process)
<asac> shirish: is there a "unmanaged device" or something in the drop down?
<shirish> asac: you want me to do a ps aux | grep nm-system-settings
<shirish> asac: where should I be seeing this "unmanaged device"
<shirish> asac: its now being managed by nm, I commented all the entries in /etc/network/interfaces except the loopback entries
<shirish> asac: and then did the sudo killall nm-system-settings twice, it always needs twice to work.
<shirish> asac: btw that nm-system-settings is working
<shirish> root     10663  0.0  0.2   6776  2972 ?        S    00:22   0:00 /usr/sbin/nm-system-settings --config /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<asac> shirish: ok. can you remove the tabs from your interfaces?
<asac> but enable the eth1 thing again?
<asac> just make them in the same lines
<asac> err colums :)
<shirish> asac: this one went over me
<asac> e.g. not
<asac> iface eth0 ....
<asac>      netmask xxxxx
<asac> but
<asac> iface eth0
<asac> netmask xxxxx
<shirish> ah, you mean without the indentation
<shirish> asac: but should it be eth0, shouldn't it be eth1 (what dmesg says my ethernet card is at)
<asac> shirish: you have to think too, yes.
<asac> eth1 yes
<asac> :-P
<shirish> asac: ok cool, doing the same.
<asac> shirish: doing the same?
<shirish> asac: you want all of them in the same way they are, but without any indentation, right
<shirish> asac: ^^
<asac> yes
<asac> no indentation
<shirish> asac: ok, then done
<asac> then restart everything
<asac> and describe what you see in the applet dropdown
<shirish> without closing down pidgin?
<asac> he?
<asac> why?
<asac> pidgin isnt important right now ;)
<armin76> bumb!
<shirish> ok
<shirish> now I got it, it was not just being selected
<asac> shirish: do you have any tabs or something between the words in the lines?
<shirish> dumb, dumb
<asac> shirish: well. if you have a auto eth1 line too
<shirish> asac: no :)
<asac> it should auto connect there
<shirish> asac: right, but it doesn't it seems.
<asac> shirish: so what are you seeing now?
<asac> lets finish this now ... we have spend too much time to not go to the end from here ;)
<asac> i mean: lets go on ;)
<asac> shirish: so what are you seeing? ;)
<asac> in the applet drop down
<shirish> asac: it was first disconnected, then clicked on it, it showed button in neither
<shirish> asac: then I clicked on ifupdown (eth1) to choose it
<asac> shirish: sorry cant parse that ;) "showed button in neither" ... what is a button?
<asac> shirish: ok. thats ok. can you please restart NM?
<asac> e.g. sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<asac> and see if it auto connects?
<shirish> asac: know it, lemme do it.
<asac> (of course you need auto eth1 in intrerfaces)
<asac> please double check that
<asac> hmm long time off .... most likely not good ;)
<shirish> asac: had to revert back to eth1
<shirish> asac: first thing, NM didn't auto connect
<shirish> asac: then pidgin wouldn't connect
<asac> shirish: well pidgin doesnt connect if NM doesnt that for sure
<asac> shirish: had to revert back to eth1?
<asac> what does that mean=?
<shirish> asac: meaning now it says auto eth1
<asac> shirish: there is no Ifupdown anymore?
<shirish> asac: meaning commented again everything in /etc/network/interfaces
<asac> why?
<asac> it worked if not having auto
<asac> that doesnt make sense ;)
<shirish> asac: yup, that was before, ok hang on, lemme do it once more
<shirish> asac: although that time we hadn't restarted NM
<shirish> just nm-system-settings
<asac> shirish: well. that doesnt matter
<asac> restarting NM wsa just to test autoconnect
<asac> ok testing too
<shirish> asac: back, tried again, didn't work, had to revert back to eth1, commenting everything except the loopback entries in /etc/network/interfaces
<shirish> asac: can put this as well as the pidgin debug log if you want in the bug
<asac> shirish: no pidgin doesnt matter at all
<shirish> asac: ok cool.
<asac> shirish: no clue then. at best go to managed=false
<shirish> asac: basically wasn't able to ping anyone, tried pinging as well, got unknown host
<asac> and remove everything from interfaces
<asac> you can still configure static IPs in NM
<asac> i need to be able to reproduce it
<asac> it does work here whatever i do
<shirish> asac: understand that, absolutely
<shirish> asac: any idea where or how the eth0 got renamed to eth1 and vice-versa, anyway that could be changed?
<shirish> asac: this happened from hardy to Intrepid transition
<asac> shirish: thats because of hal or udev or driver or kernel
<asac> shirish: in fact thats why NM doesnt use eth1 and eth0
<asac> because its not a static name
<shirish> asac: right
<asac> another reason why ifupdown as it is in ubuntu now isnt great ;)
<asac> well. its ok ... but not in this particular case ;)
<shirish> asac: right
<asac> shirish: you have to live with it or write some udev rule to rename stuff. but i cant help you on that ;)
<asac> shirish: actually if you dont configure stuff in  interfaces it shouldnt affect you anymore
<asac> NM handles it fine
<shirish> asac: I will live with that, as it is I have taken quite a bit of your time.
<asac> no problem
<asac> i would have loved to see the reason whats going on
<shirish> asac: welcome anytime you are in India :)
<asac> but from what i understand it works properly on your side, but its just that you dont know what to expect ;)
<asac> as strange as it sounds :)
<shirish> right
<shirish> asac: the whole idea of the icon is that it reassures me that I'm connected
<asac> shirish: well
<shirish> asac: if I make it managed=false I lose the icon
<asac> shirish: thats hard to guess in fact
<asac> shirish: no you dont loose it
<asac> shirish:  you just must not configure your stuff in interfaces then
<asac> flip to managed=false now ... ensure that just lo is in interfaces and all should be fine for you
<shirish> asac: right done that
<shirish> ok back online. would be adding today's experiments and learning in the bug as well.
<shirish> asac: thank you for your time and effort.
<shirish> asac: one last thing, you didn't tell when you see this ifupdown mess being solved?
<asac> shirish: i dont know. first i have to understand what the problems are
<asac> shirish: i understood that you are mainly confused when NM icon shows offline
<shirish> asac: right, can you give me some link/s to read about ifupdown
<asac> but you are in fact online
<shirish> asac: how is that possible?
<asac> shirish: the applet isnt god :)
<asac> nor is NM
<shirish> asac: when i'm not able to ping anyone or even not ping 192.168.1.1 it means not connected
<asac> the current hack makes NM send out "CONNECTED" when it sees an unmanaged device
<asac> so apps should do it properly
<asac> but applet guesses state from what it sees on individual devices
<asac> shirish: yes. thats true
<asac> shirish: but thats the dns issue
<asac> which you mix up
<shirish> asac: ah, that's something different
<asac> first you were disconnected for real
<asac> then you believed what applet showed you
<asac> actually:
<shirish> asac: one sec, one sec, my router is not disconnected, its the connection between the computer and the router
<asac> 1st. confused -> set to managed=true
<asac> 2nd. no dns-nameserver entry -> NM wipes resolv.conf
<asac> 3rd. setup iface again -> still no dns server because resolv.conf was wiped -> really offline
<asac> i only talk about your computer yes.
<asac> nothing above is about your router
<shirish> asac: ok cool, pleae go on
<shirish> please
<asac> 4th. confused -> trying various things in resolv.conf not looking in the applet at all -> confused -> no connection attempt made
<asac> 5th. not sure what next ;)
<shirish> asac: never touched anything in resolv.conf
<asac> well ... now you are connected
<asac> shirish: i didnt say that either :)
<shirish> asac: yup and that's what counts
<shirish> asac: btw just one of the random things why having static matters http://www.driverheaven.net/motherboards-networking-misc-forum/150381-dhcp-lease-time-question.html
<asac> shirish: you _CAN_ do static in NM
<asac> shirish: you should know that when documenting the ip4settings tab in connection editor
<shirish> asac: that's why left till there, because I know what used to be, now don't know how things work anymore.
<shirish> asac: sorry.
<shirish> asac: for me to do that, I need to have done that
<shirish> asac: had a break (sort of), renamed and added static settings for the connection
<asac> shirish: yeah.
<asac> shirish: if you want that that connection gets auto started even without logging in you have to make a "system setting" out of it
<shirish> asac: did it, clicked on "system settings" and did it.
<asac> yeah
<shirish> asac: so now know what to document in the ipv4 settings, the only thing unknown there is the routes thing, but that perhaps would be something to tackle later.
<asac> shirish: have you been asked for password?
<asac> shirish: thats clearly "advanced"
<shirish> asac: nope, didn't ask for password
<asac> shirish: its enough to say: if you have a sophisticated setup you might want to manually setup your routes... to do that open this and that;)
<shirish> asac: I have read bug-reports which tell that it doesn't ask for administrator password.
<asac> shirish: you should check whether your connection is really still there and really still a system setting after reboot
<shirish> asac: can do that now, if you hang around, can let you know as well.
<asac> shirish: usually it should add. but it also might be that you have said "remember password" once
<asac> i have to restart anyway ;)
<shirish> asac: "remember password" where in Network-manager ?
<shirish> asac: hang on
<shirish> asac: my router does all authentication for my ISP
<shirish> asac: as far as sudo authentication, that's manual everywhere.
<shirish> asac: that's about it from my side, see you in a while.
<shirish> asac: lemme know when you are back
<shirish> asac: now I have option between shirish and auto eth1 on my network-manager
<shirish> that I guess is enough for the day, another day :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-23
<asac> \o/ debian VM is working again
<fta> there's no little joys in life, everything counts
<asac> haha
<asac> yeah
<asac> probably the right attitude ;)
<asac> well. i already had typed: rm -f $VBOXIMAGE
<asac> but then decided to try one more time and won ;)
<asac> ok done ;)
<asac> enough debian for today
<fta> asac, bzXXX_elminate_depreated_gtk_type_macros, strange wording
<asac> fta: hehe
<asac> fta: just saw that too ;)
<asac> fixing
<fta> did you buy the new macbook ? ;)
<fta> http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/20/apples-new-macbook-is-mm-mm-goo/
<asac> done
<fta> look for the B key
<asac> whats going on ;)
<asac> i would understand wrong placement
<asac> but forget one key?
<asac> i mean the complete keyboard layout must be different than planned ;)
<asac> not layout, but geometrical strucutre ;)
<mconnor> there's two M's
<asac> oh
<mconnor> :P
<asac> hehe
<mconnor> I did that too
<asac> good to know ;)
<fta> asac, still a typo
<fta> depreated
<asac> done again ;)
<fta> i'm sure you did it just to boost your karma ;)
<asac> fta: without a LP:#XXXX? unlikely that i get any karma for that
<fta> you will, each commit counts
<asac> fta: havent seen that ;)
<fta> except in +junk branches
<asac> fta: attaching to bugs gives a bunch
<asac> everything else is neglectable isnt it?
<asac> fta: well. my karma currently increases by real work: bug mutt work
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61276/
<asac> fta: yeah. really. record the individual components please ;)
<asac> that would be sooo cool
<fta> yeah, next time i think about it
<asac> hehe
<[reed]> asac: file bugs upstream!
<asac> [reed]: you might believe it or not, but I already had bug form open for that
<asac> [reed]: done ;)
<asac> fta: renamed one more time ;)
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18782552/ExtensionSummary.txt
<asac> fta: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/1.9.1.corrupt.png
<fta> asac, gfx.color_management.mode = 0 ?
<asac> fta: yeah ;)
<asac> i remember
<asac> let me check
<asac> fta: i had 1
<asac> default (2) fixes it ... thanks ;)
<gnomefreak> ill be back i need to get something done that i have been puting off for 3 weeks.
<gnomefreak> asac: fta can we add support for current sunbird devel 1.0 so once 0.9 is done i can keep on top of 1.0 as well?
<asac> gnomefreak: lets get 0.9 going. then we can focus on tracking trunk imo ;)
<gnomefreak> works for me,
<gnomefreak> rzr: connection issues?
<rzr> it seems yes
<rzr> i am at work
<rzr> let me quit irc then
<rzr> see you later
<gnomefreak> no need to leave i was just asking :(
<gnomefreak> anyone know spanish?
<gnomefreak> bug 288267 needs translation
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 288267 could not be found
<gnomefreak> bug 288067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288067 in firefox-3.0 "ffdemux_wsaud" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288067
<asac> gnomefreak: we never ever want to translate bugs.
<asac> its just not scalable to need a translator for bugs -> invalid
<asac> its 99% sure that you wont be able to have a more or less decent conversation with anyone posting in their native language
<asac> dropping a hint that if he translate stuff on his own he can open might be grateful though ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i asked him to translate it if not done in a day or 2 ill invalid
<asac> gnomefreak: just go ahead and invalidate
<asac> gnomefreak: he should reopen
<asac> gnomefreak: bug triagers remembering to wait for translations doesnt scale
<asac> you are more likely to forget
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> meaning you could handle more bugs when not needing to remember stuff
<gnomefreak> thats invalid now
 * gnomefreak cant find what im looking for :(
<pecisk> asac: I reported bug for including Latvian FF3 translation into Intrepid Ibex as you told me, subscribed you and Arne
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> please tell me Arne isnt the dev from the script automatix
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 284250 i changed from ff to n-m (for lack of better package)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284250 in network-manager "intrepid: network proxy ignore host list ignored for wildcard" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284250
<asac> ok meeting over ;)
<gnomefreak> did we hit firefox-2 EOL yet?
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... december is last release
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw
<flacoste> hi, i have a question about Ubuntu firefox packaging
<asac> flacoste: welcome
<asac> ;)
<asac> flacoste: what is the issue?
<flacoste> is there a way to have a 'vanilla' profile?
<asac> flacoste: what is a "vanilla" profile?
<flacoste> i mean without the extensions in
<asac> flacoste: which extension?
<flacoste> my problem is with Winmill
<flacoste> windmill
<flacoste> it's a web functional test framework
<flacoste> http://getwindmill.com
<asac> flacoste: oh ... just to test?
<flacoste> and it creates a new profile and starts firefox with it
<flacoste> but if you have the adblocker package installed
<asac> flacoste: you can either disable it in tools -> addons or start firefox with -safe-mode parameter
<flacoste> it somehow gets it
<flacoste> what does -safe-mode do exactly?
<asac> flacoste: ok so adblocker is the problem?
<flacoste> well, adblocker, but other tools might also
<asac> flacoste: -safe-mode disables all extensions
<asac> flacoste: go to tools -> addons and disable them individually ... doesnt that help?
<asac> flacoste: or do you want a separate profile?
<flacoste> it's all done automatically
<flacoste> so -safe-mode migth work
<flacoste> i'll report back if that doesn't do the trick
<flacoste> thanks
<asac> ok thanks
<flacoste> asac: one more question
<flacoste> windmill has a --firebug options which will install firefox in the new profile, i guess -safe-mode won't pick it right?
<flacoste> it copies it to the profile extensions directory
<flacoste> so the behaviour i'd like is that only extensions in the profile directory are available
<flacoste> (not the ones in /usr/lib/firefox/extensions
<asac> flacoste: well. that doesnt really work
<asac> flacoste: global extensions are installed globally, meaning everywhere. there isnt really a mechanism to change that i think
<asac> flacoste: what doesnt work?
<flacoste> well, extensions screws up the tool :-/
<flacoste> adblocker in particular
<asac> flacoste: i mean when it creates a new profile for you and starts firefox with that you could just disable the extensions there
<flacoste> no
<flacoste> that's automatic
<asac> and all should be fine
<flacoste> windmill creates a temporary profile for the test run
<flacoste> and you want to be able to run that automatically and continuously
<flacoste> so disabling extensions manually on every run is not an option
<flacoste> we should either leave a default vanilla firefox profile that windmill could use
<asac> flacoste: there would be a hacky solution ;)
<asac> flacoste: windmill could create fake extensions for all global extensions in the user profile with a max/min version in install.rdf that is incompatible
<asac> e.g. maxVersion=0.0 minVersion=1.1
<asac> if windmill creates those, the "testprofile" should have all global extensions disabled
<asac> and windmill could still install firebug there
<flacoste> that's really hard to do
<flacoste> it means rewriting .rdf files for all extensions installed in ubuntu
<flacoste> that kind of sucks
<gnomefreak> asac: are you hacking today?
 * gnomefreak thought of a solution for sunbird (just copy the lightning lines in rules and change lightning-* to calendar-*
<gnomefreak> )*
<asac> flacoste: well. its not that difficult, but yes its work
<Jazzva> asac, for some reason  bzr still kept timeouting. Now I branched directly from ~ubuntu-core-dev's branch and applied the changes, which are being pushed. Let's hope it will work this time :/
<asac> *sigh*
<asac> Jazzva: ever asked on #launchpad?
<asac> well ... not needed if its fixed now ;)
<Jazzva> no, not really. I'll wait another 20-30 minutes to see if there is some progress.
<Jazzva> fixed?
<Jazzva> ah...
<Jazzva> I'll see if it is :)
<asac> fta: hmm ... there are complains that amd64 flash is broken for some
<asac> fta: can you reproduce that? e.g. just grey area on youtube?
<fta2> asac, i mostly use 32bit
<asac> Jazzva: ^^ ?
<fta2> no grey, except in greader from time to time
<fta2> (in prism /w xul 1.9)
<asac> that sucks
<asac> when did that regress
<asac> for me it works still though
<flacoste> asac: the hack doesn't work, the profile still gets the extensions from the global place
<Jazzva> asac, I use 32bit too, so I can't test it...
<Jazzva> asac, it seems that bzr finished successfully this time. No error on page, but no revisions too. I'll see if it shows up. Would a complete diff help, in case I don't manage to push tonight?
<fta> asac, as browser, i use exclusively 3.1 so i don't know.
<Jazzva> asac, bug 287270, I attached the diff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287270 in app-install-data-ubuntu "Please update a list of XUL extensions in app-install-data-ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287270
<Volans> Hi all! :)
<Volans> Hi asac, sorry for my absence in the last weeks, I have started a new job and I'm really very busy at the moment...
<Volans> I hope that the scripts I have done for the large scale maintenance of the extensions can be useful for you
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> dunno why I'm still asking but, nobody's coming to mozcamp this weekend, or?
<Jazzva> asac, mvo said he will try to add changes to .desktop files tomorrow and to get an approval from the release admins.
<fta> Jazzva, in your debdiff, please add LP: #id
<Jazzva> gah... right :)
<Jazzva> thanks, fta
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-24
<asac> hmm
<armin76> bumb
<asac> armin76: you have a vanilla ffox install?
<asac> armin76: whats the url of firstrun page?
<armin76> vanilla?
<asac> armin76: yes, tso that you can answer the question ;)
<armin76> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/2.0.0.17/firstrun/
<armin76> that?
<asac> armin76: does that page give you anything?
<armin76> 404
<asac> armin76: whats up?
<armin76> what?
<asac> armin76: that cant be the right firstrun page ;)
<asac> armin76: as you said: 404 :-P
<armin76> it is
<asac> armin76: then why is it 404?
<asac> there is no version at all
<asac> 3.0.2 3.0.3 2.0.0.16 ... nothign works
<armin76> yeah, because its http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/2.0.0.17/firstrun/
<asac> ah
<armin76> if you build from source you get that 404, but if you use the binary from mozilla.com, you get the one that works
<asac> stupid stuff
<asac> [reed]: ^^ why dont you redirect that "not-locale" page?
<asac> oh ... its even mozilla.org :/
<ptux> hi. i'm using firefox3.0.3 on ubuntu 8.04 and my browser ask me to save the password just of a few websites, not all. as i've not established any ecception, can anybody explain me the reason of this problem?
<asac> ptux: hard to say
<asac> most likely a website bug?
<ptux> mmh a yahoo bug, then?
<ptux> but with yahoo also other websites..
<suzhe> asac: ping
<asac> suzhe: hi
<suzhe> asac: I finally fixed the libmozjs dependency issue, following your suggestion. :-)
<suzhe> asac: thank you so much for your kindly help.
<suzhe> asac: the code is at: http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/source/browse/trunk/extensions/smjs_script_runtime/libmozjs_glue.h
<suzhe> asac: and libmozjs_glue.cc
<suzhe> asac: in case you are interested in it :-)
<asac> suzhe: cool. let me check
<asac> suzhe: you should use 1.9.0.* as maxversion
<asac> unless you know that 1.9.* will always be compatible
<asac> suzhe: at best that max/min version would be detected at build time for now
<asac> (assuming that the ABI/API is stable for the then current product line)
<suzhe> asac: Hmm, I'm wondering will ubuntu 8.10 upgrade xulrunner from 1.9.0.x to 1.9.1.x later?
<asac> suzhe: and use 1.9 as minversion
<asac> what happened during alphas is at best unknown
<asac> suzhe: most likely we will go for 1.9.1 as default in 9.04
<asac> suzhe: but we allow users to install 1.9.1 next to 1.9.0 already
<asac> suzhe: install xulrunner-1.9.1 (and firefox-3.1) from fta archive if you want to test
<suzhe> asac: how about having a configure option to specify it? so that packagers can change it without changing the source code.
<suzhe> asac: I'll have a try.
<asac> suzhe: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive
<suzhe> asac: thanks.
<asac> suzhe: i have to think abit about it.
<asac> suzhe: e.g. where to get a decent version from
<asac> (at best using official things from the -devel package9
<asac> suzhe: ok. could we use you glue lib as kind of wrapper lib?
<asac> e.g. so people that want to use mozjs could link against that lib ... where we could track abi/api for
<suzhe> asac: feel free to use it.
<asac> hmm
<asac> suzhe: just thinking if that would be helpful to have that in general
<asac> but most likely its not
<asac> but cool
<suzhe> asac: actually the glue is generated from a shell script.
<asac> suzhe: did you commit that too?
<suzhe> asac: yes, gen_libmozjs_glue.sh
<suzhe> asac: you can find it in the same directory.
<asac> suzhe: and how do you link all this now?
<asac> with dependent glue linkage?
<asac> let me check the makefile
<suzhe> asac: it requires xpcomglue
<suzhe> asac: actually I use the link flags from libxul-gtkmozembed-embedding.pc
<asac> suzhe: there are two ways: e.g. pkg-config --libs libxul(-unstable) ... or libxul-embedding(-unstable)
<asac> suzhe: hmm ... thats a legacy pc thing. you should one of the above
<asac> let me check which
<asac> err
<asac> that doesnt exist here
<asac> ah mozilla
<suzhe> asac: oh, I'm using mozilla-gtkmozembed-embedding or libxul-embedding-unstable
<asac> suzhe: yeah. use libxul-embedding-unstable
<suzhe> asac: what's different between libxul-* and mozilla-*
<suzhe> ?
<asac> the mozilla-* thing is just an attempt to provide something that has the same name as in ffox 2 ... but its at best confusing as there is no such thing as a single pc file anymore
<asac> so we should use the "new" ones in new code
<suzhe> asac: ok I see.
<asac> suzhe: previously it was just mozilla-gtkmozembed-embedding for everything. now we have dependent glue (libxul) and standalone glue (libxul-embedding)
<asac> mozilla-gtkmozembed-embedding just pretends that everything is the same as before
<asac> i think other distros got that in because that allowed them to build their packages without modification ... but then they realized that they need to change the code too in order to load the glue in the standalone case
<suzhe> asac: I'm wondering if some distros doesn't have libxul-*?
<asac> suzhe: no. all should have that for 1.9 ... otherwise they are stupid
<asac> its the upstream .pc file
<suzhe> asac: I see.
<suzhe> asac: thanks a lot.
<asac> welcome
<gnomefreak> has anyone worked on the extension upgrade prosses yet?
<asac> gnomefreak: volans
<asac> he is a bit busy though
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<asac> gnomefreak: there are a bunch of scripts somewhere
<asac> most stuff should be there
<asac> someone just needs to plumber that together to a cron job or something
<asac> and fill in missing gaps
<gnomefreak> ill look for them in a bit. im trying to figure out who someone is atm
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> are they on wikis?
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have a bug number for "No description found in plugin database" whenchoosing flash plugin
<gnomefreak> asac: what are we doing with compiz releated bugs in firefox. eg: firefox doesnt crash with compiz disabled
<asac> gnomefreak: reassign to compiz i would say
<gnomefreak> ok.
<asac> gnomefreak: no. they should post individual bugs against the package that doesnt have a description
<asac> gnomefreak: which package is that?
<gnomefreak> looking for the bug atm
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 202816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202816 in firefox-3.0 "Crash while attempting to watch flash video" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202816
<gnomefreak> oh nevermind i missed the invalid
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> bug 209499 is right bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209499 in firefox-3.0 "Default window size too large, obscured under top panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209499
<gnomefreak> be back restart
<gnomefreak> shredder is broken :(
<fta> ?
<fta> mine?
<asac> fta: is that a re-question on a question from me?
<fta> <gnomefreak> shredder is broken :(
<asac> k ;)
<fta> asac, did you ask me something?
<gnomefreak> fta: yes yours or upstream broken
<fta> gnomefreak, noone complained
<gnomefreak> fta: the start-up page is 404  apache not found or something like that. and nightly enigmail cant be used with it
<gnomefreak> fta: hence why im telling you now
<fta> the start page is always broken, even for ff. blame [reed]
<gnomefreak> ff works fine last i checked in 3.0.3
<fta> yep, 3.0.3 is a release, not a snapshot
<gnomefreak> 3.0 bookmarks not working for anyone?
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> 3.1
<gnomefreak> i saved the enigmail link and its not in bookmarks menu
<gnomefreak> working on enigmail issue it seems everyone is seeing it
<gnomefreak> ok damnit .96a doesnt work
 * gnomefreak think the Mozilla dev have lost htier mind :(
<gnomefreak> thier
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
<gnomefreak> ha found issue lets see if i cant fix it ;)
<gnomefreak>  <em:minVersion>3.0b2</em:minVersion>
<gnomefreak>         <em:maxVersion>3.0.0.*</em:maxVersion>
<gnomefreak> that is right :(
<gnomefreak> oh no its not
<gnomefreak> what is the med-* command to build tarball from .xpi?
<gnomefreak> i found it
<newz2000> Hi, anyone notice in the last couple days firefox's ctrl+f search is now case sensitive?
<newz2000> (intrepid beta btw)
<newz2000> I think this is a bug but wanted to check before I reported it
<newz2000> oh, just found the checkbox that says "match case"
<thunderstruck> theres an option
<newz2000> good thing I only made a fool of myself here in front of 34 people than in launchpad for the whole world to see. :-)
<fta> :)
 * gnomefreak starting to hate enigmail
<gnomefreak> not as easy as you would think
<fta> gnomefreak, does it work with upstream tb3 ?
<gnomefreak> fta: no .rdf version is wrong
<gnomefreak> i fixed that but still running into configure issues due to not having a configure.sh thunderbird-3*
<fta> well, this is a detail, if you tweak/force it, does it work?
<gnomefreak> configure.sh.THUNDERBIRD_1_5_RELEASE and configure.sh.THUNDERBIRD_2_0_0_0_RELEASE are causing one issue
<gnomefreak> AFAICT they look the same
 * asac feels tired :/
 * fta too
<gnomefreak> why have separate config files instead of using rules to set options
<asac> gnomefreak: is that enigmail?
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> wait
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah
<gnomefreak> i can unpack .xpi and repack it and test
<asac> gnomefreak: my advice is: don't try to touch that
<asac> gnomefreak: it comes directly from hell ;)
<gnomefreak> what is med-pack?
<asac> need a medic ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: that it does
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> gimme a medpack
<asac> ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: enigmail needs to be redone from scratch
<gnomefreak> asac: im seeing that
<asac> that things is really lost (otherwise i would have upgraded it to 0.95)
<asac> err 0.99 ;)
<asac> or whatever is the latest
<gnomefreak> im working on 0.96a just to test with tbird-3
<gnomefreak> i just need a pack command for med
<gnomefreak> unpack == easy
<gnomefreak> none of our wikis goes into detail on the med-* commands atleast none that i saw
 * asac migrates somewhere else
<gnomefreak> i think i did it :)
<gnomefreak> well its there lets see if it helps
<gnomefreak> it worked
<gnomefreak> now lets test it
<gnomefreak> asac: i sent you email to your ubuntu.com address let me know if signed
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/enigmail.upstream is fixed version just need to med-xpi-pack enigmail.upstream nameofxpiyouwant
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. most likely enigmail  might be special though. but future will tell
<asac> gnomefreak: oh
<asac> gnomefreak: well. med-xpi stuff doesnt work for enigmail ... thats for sure
<asac> gnomefreak: it has binary components that need to be built ... so we need real sources
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<gnomefreak> now if shredder b1 was released we dont need to change .rdf
<asac> gnomefreak: we need to redo the enigmail package completely
<asac> and we cant use the default med-xpi stuff
<gnomefreak> right
<gnomefreak> i dont see that happening for a while though (not real high on importance as see it since tbird2 works with our version
<gnomefreak> (*
<gnomefreak> if it wors for me im happy with it for now
<asac> ok ... taking my time off tonight. cu tomorrow (or real late)
<fta> hm.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/62119/
<fta> asac, ^^ (if you're still there)
<fta> nm, the usual symlink mess
<nxvl> hi! did someone knows where can i find the "Firefox is already running" dialog?
<nxvl> as in the source of it
<fta> stevel, i will let asac answer your questions about SLA and policies, i prefer to stay out of the legal/political business.
<fta> asac, ^^ see bug 94494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94494 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Songbird" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94494
<asac> fta: hey. anything i can answer in semi-drunk state?
<asac> :)
<asac> nxvl: this sounds like you are trying to do something scary. whats the root cause of whatever idea you had ;)?
 * asac Nafallo i mean E51
<Nafallo> asac: yea. thought so :-)
<asac> Nafallo: oops
<asac> Nafallo: thats how irssi works. discriminating the poor drunk people here3
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> asac: I'm sure it loves you anyway :-)
<stevel> fta: no worries, thanks :)
<fta> stevel, i have a bunch of issues with sb trunk.
<stevel> fta: what's wrong?
<fta> profile upgrade from 0.6 to trunk
<fta> i ended up with no song in my library, and tons of errors in the error console
<fta> a huge memory leak, 2G in 10 minutes
<fta> several aborts
<fta> and no sound at all since it last crashed
<fta> stevel, ^^
<fta> well, no sound + the leak
<stevel> yech. do you have the same issue if you create a new profile?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-25
<fta> i trashed my profile a few times today
<stevel> hrm - what errors are you seeing in the console? can you pastebin them?
<fta> stevel, here is the leak, http://paste.ubuntu.com/62250/
<fta> at line 11, i hit play
<stevel> wow awesome
<stevel> in a totally not-awesome way
<stevel> i assume your trunk build was using system GStreamer and not the bundled GStreamer?
<fta> i get no sound, the window gets jerky when moved, then it freezes
<fta> system GStreamer
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62251/
<stevel> hrm - let's take this over to #songbird so we can get MikeS's opinion (he's our resident GStreamer guru)
<fta> ok
<fta> gnome bug 554771
<ubottu> Gnome bug 554771 in gst-plugins-good "totem spins CPU 100% while allocating (infinitely) because pulseaudio process is not available" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=554771
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957268
<asac> darn. i know i forgot something
<asac> not really this... but we are supposed to provide gnome-www-browser too
<nxvl> asac: remove from that sentence
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=956485
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5987637&postcount=11  ???????
<asac> fta: ignorable
<asac> gone mad
<asac> he doesnt see the maybe-flash issue
<asac> nxvl: ok :) (which sentence?)
<fta> oh, user install of flash
<asac> fta: and who knows what
<asac> fta: i mean he just copies around libdir files and renames them
<asac> most likely he did even worse things to his sysdtem in the past
<asac> at some point we have to admit that its not supportable
<nxvl> asac: i will subcribe you to the bug report
<asac> k
<asac> i am off now (long overdue)
<asac> will find that in my mailbox then i guess ;)
<fta> asac, please anwser bug 94494 when you have time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94494 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Songbird" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94494
<nxvl> asac: Bug #276451
<ubottu> Bug 276451 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/276451 is private
<gnomefreak> im here for ~1hour if needed. working on extensions if they have been updated upstream
<crimsun> there's a really nasty boog (bug 274995) that appears to be triggered on certain wifi hardware and NM
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274995 in alsa-utils "shutdown freeze on alsa shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274995
<crimsun> I've probably spent about 60 consecutive non-work hours chasing this in the past several days
<gnomefreak> holy crap
<crimsun> I can't reproduce it with my wifi hardware, and I certainly can't reproduce the alsa-utils bit
<crimsun> the next point of debugging will be to ask users to blacklist their wifi kernel module and attempt to reproduce the (seeming) hang
<crimsun> if that approach resolves the symptom, my hours will be vindicated ;-)
<gnomefreak> eh upgradin extensions section on wiki needs work
<asac> crimsun: oh dear
<asac> crimsun: any indication what wifi hw that is?
<alsadk> i have installed flash player for linux mint but the firefox still have problem with flash files, it seems every thing ok if u ask about the installation
<kbrosnan> .t
<alsadk> ?
<kbrosnan>  /t
<crimsun> asac: in the bug report, I've now asked for more information from affected users
<asac> crimsun: maybe i missed a few details in the bug, but why is that a NM issue?
<asac> what has NM to do with shutting down alsa
<asac> i see that some workarounds suggest to ifdown interfaces
<asac> but thats not how its supposed to be
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-26
<crimsun> asac: removing NM resolves the issue; e.g., using wicd instead
<crimsun> asac: it's completely possible that the symptom is triggered by faulty wifi drivers and that the NM bit is just a red herring
<crimsun> asac: unfortunately, I haven't the resources to chase it further tonight
<plun> Hello,  fta  around  ?
<fta> plun, ?
<plun> fta: yup awake ?  ;)
<plun> fta: its about this one  http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/c/cairo/cairo_1.8.0-0ubuntu1/changelog    enabled or not  ?   dizzy screen  ;)
<fta> plun, enabled
<fta> plun, what is fuzzy ?
<plun> fta:  prefs > appearance> fonts , do it also youself
<plun>  
<fta> plun, if it's ff3.1, or any xul 1.9.1 app, it's expected
<plun> No its FF3.03 and other users within Sweden also asked about it.
<plun> Click on "Details" and choose something and close, all is disabled then.
<fta> for me, it's all fine.
<plun> No it is "dizzy" and I was not out yesterday evening  :)
<fta> well, i don't see that here. and it's not cairo, the pref thing is about fontconfig
<fta> imho, fontconfig default setup is a mess in intrepid
<plun> http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/4849/disable_c16PQ2.jpg
<plun> Also this if you choose something from "Details".... everything is "disabled"
<fta> do you mean it was different with 1.7.6 ?
<fta> cairo 1.7.6
<plun> No it seems to come and go ......   something must trigger this from Gnome-settings and Gnomes packages comes within a "flood".  2.24.1 challenge ????
<plun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343670   Testing with "mlinds" commands again ;)
<plun> Native, Always, No bitmapped fonts    >    Intrepids setting was "Automatic"  ???
<plun> sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<plun> sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<plun> fta: I can see a difference after running fontconfig and enabled full hinting within details  ;)
<fta> anyone on amd64 willing to try my last songbird build ?
<fta> it seems i can't move the main window, while i can on i386
<fabrice_sp> Hi fta: I'm on amd64, with Intrepid
<fta> fabrice_sp, are you using my ppa ?
<fabrice_sp> no yet :-)
<plun> fta: found a triaged bug....
<plun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/153521
<plun> What gnome package can it be which communicates with fontconfig ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 153521 in fontconfig "fonts are blurred with subpixel rendering" [High,Triaged]
<fta> fabrice_sp, please have a look there: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/
<plun> fta... is this fixed ?
<plun> As of this writing, cairo is unable to read the settings from fontconfig, so let’s add the equivalent X resources for cairo applications to obey.
<plun> http://johan.kiviniemi.name/blag/2008/01/12/ubuntu-hardy-fonts/
<fta> cairo is able to read some parameters from fontconfig. but upstream is working on that lcd thing in the current dev cycle (ie, for the upcoming stable 1.10.*)
<fta> as i said, fontconfig is messy as it provides a lot of tweaks trying to bring a default look acceptable to everyone, but there's no way to please everyone so those tweaks are getting in the way
<fta> 53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf is one of those tweaks
<fabrice_sp> fta: no sound, and just froze
<fabrice_sp> Rhythmbox is playing fine the same mp3 file
<fta> fabrice_sp, ? is pulseaudio running ?
<fta> fabrice_sp, my question here was, are you able to move the main window?
<fabrice_sp> yes, when media detection ended
<fabrice_sp> (and yes, pulseaudio is running)
<fta> i don't have any problem to play sound with songbird (there's a bug with the control that upstream is currently working on but double clicking on a file in the library should work)
<fta> controls (the play/pause/<</>> buttons)
<fabrice_sp> fta: I'll try that way
<fta> it should never freeze
<fabrice_sp> the same: no sound, and when switching to another song => freeze. Maybe something wrong in my setup
<fta> fabrice_sp, try to run it with GST_DEBUG=2
<fta> it's verbose
<fabrice_sp> ok
<plun> fta: Ok and thanks....playing around with Johans conf settings just for fun.
<plun> One more thing....  Lightning works with TB3   ;)   (tested with nightly)
<fta> plun, good
<fabrice_sp> by the way, I can move the window, but I can't put part out of the principal screen
<fabrice_sp> and I'm getting (songbird-bin:7827): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_query: assertion `GST_IS_ELEMENT (element)' failed
<fabrice_sp> before freezing
<fta> GST_DEBUG=2 /usr/lib/songbird/songbird-bin > /tmp/log 2>&1
<fta> then look for pulse in /tmp/log
<fabrice_sp> no pulse at all :-(
<fabrice_sp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62965/
<plun> fta: just a report after a Gnome restart,  it is better on my screen with Johans conf files.
<plun> But there must probably be room for "howtos" also for Intrepid  ;)
<plun> Thanks for clarifying this !   ;)     See you !
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> someone around that can help me find the "firefox is already running" dialog?
<fta> asac, mozilla Bug 461082
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 461082 in Build Config "Deliver NSS 3.12.2 and NSPR 4.7.2 to Mozilla" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=461082
<fta> [reed], what is sisyphus?
<fta> mozilla Bug 461135
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 461135 in Video/Audio "Audio does not play in <audio> or <video> elements with PulseAudio" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=461135
<crimsun> asac: bug 274995 appears to affect both wired and wireless interfaces.  There does not seem to be any correlation between certain drivers.  However, downing the affected network interfaces /prior/ to saving sound state resolves the hangs.  Obviously that workaround is unacceptable.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274995 in network-manager "storing mixer element values during shutdown hangs nondeterministically if wireless interfaces are still up" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274995
<fta> do we have something like that in ubuntu? http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2002/10/msg00018.html
<asac> crimsun: so is this pulseaudio doing networking and not failing properly?
<asac> crimsun: also there are other claims in the bug that see this without NM
<nxvl> is there any way to make firefox crash?
<nxvl> for QA
<gnomefreak> what it doesnt crash enough for you?
<gnomefreak> install libflashsupport to make it crash
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: are you around this week sometime?
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> gnomefreak: yeah, but i need to test a crash message, so i don't want to wait until it crashes
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> i can honestly say i havent tried to make it crash exept with 2.0 beta
<fta> 3.1 didn't crash for me in weeks
<gnomefreak> it works here as well
 * gnomefreak wondes if plastic wrap will work :(
<gnomefreak> not to crash anything
<gnomefreak> fta: did tb3.0b1 land yet?
<fta> nope
 * gnomefreak might work on tb extensions this week once i get firegpg upgraded
<gnomefreak> we really need a working way to upgrade extensions i did it per wiki but i think its a configure failure not an upgrade one
<crimsun> asac: don't believe so, but we can ask to eliminate PA from the picture during the tests.
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, most of the time... depends on school. tomorrow I will be off for the whole day.
<Jazzva> I'm here now...
<gnomefreak> if i unblacklisted something would it have changed back to being blacklisted?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i have a meetin in morning but sshould be back ~lunchtime. once i find sometihing to wrap wrist in i will get error for you
<Jazzva> Ok... tomorrow? I won't be here... well, not until ~midnight, UTC+1
<gnomefreak> ok ill see if i can get error now
<gnomefreak> i lost sound here about 2 weeks ago :(
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: its gonna be a while i lost upstream source :(
<gnomefreak> we should really find a way to package tarball from svn/cvs
<gnomefreak> maybe not
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: do we have any "correct" way to tar up source from svn?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, tar it up and then gzip it.
<Jazzva> I think you have to pass -9 parameter to gzip, in order to use best compression.
<gnomefreak> why tar it up than gzip it? isnt that the same?
<Jazzva> tar will produce an archive file, which will be compressed by gzip
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, archive file is not the same as compressed file...
<gnomefreak> ah
 * gnomefreak too tried i jhust fucked up my .ubuntu branch
<gnomefreak> just
<gnomefreak> tired
<gnomefreak> gzip -9 *.tar.gz not working
<fta> gzip -9 *.tar
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/extension_builds/firegpg/source$ ls
<gnomefreak> firegpg  firegpg_0.6.2.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/extension_builds/firegpg/source$ gzip -9 *.tar
<gnomefreak> gzip: *.tar: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> something wrong with the tarball
<fta> well, you already have a file named tar.gz
<gnomefreak> ?
<fta> is it really a tar.gz ?
<fta> file *gz
<gnomefreak> not sure i used nautilus to make it that time
<gnomefreak> its fixable
<fta> file *gz
<gnomefreak> should i just use the -cfzv?
<fta> yes, tar -zcvf --exclude .svn firegpg_0.6.2.orig.tar.gz firegpg
<gnomefreak> ctzf even
<fta> no
<gnomefreak> errors
<gnomefreak> seems --exclide doent work
<gnomefreak> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/extension_builds/firegpg/source$ ls
<gnomefreak> --exclude  firegpg
<fta> tar -zcvf --exclude=.svn firegpg_0.6.2.orig.tar.gz firegpg
<fta> oops, sorry
<fta> tar --exclude=.svn -zcvf firegpg_0.6.2.orig.tar.gz firegpg
<gnomefreak> ahy that one worked :)
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> ok running build ill check it later im fairly sure its gonna fail but we will see
<gnomefreak> that was fast
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: fta if either of you have a sec http://pastebin.mozilla.org/562102 all are .svn removed from tarball should i remove from .ubuntu? hold that thought im gonna try that now
<gnomefreak> nope still fails
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, you should. the best way is to remove it in .upstream branch, then create .ubuntu branch from that one...
<Jazzva> but I guess you can just remove it in .ubuntu branch, in case you already applied your modifications.
<gnomefreak> removing .ubuntu/.svn didnt work i guess i have to remove it from all files
<gnomefreak> or i grab upstream and remove than push again and use it
<gnomefreak> there has to be an easy way to remove all .svn files
<gnomefreak> its not just in toplevle dir
<gnomefreak> level
<gnomefreak> i cant use *.svn or all dirs will be removed
<fta> hm, good, controls are fixed in the latest songbird
<fta> i like the new UI
<fta> yet, it's not integrated at all
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-19
<micahg> asac: fix for FTBFS for FF3.6 merge proposed
<asac> micahg: thx
<micahg> hi asac
<micahg> did you get my message about seahorse-lugins
<asac> micahg: not yet.
<asac> is that a mail?
<asac> micahg: seahorse plugins is the only one needing xul 1.9?
<asac> that one i got ... yes
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> I thikn that's it
<micahg> from what I saw in the sources and packages file
<asac> micahg: and for ffox 3.0?
<micahg> I jsut did a text search
<asac> yeah
<micahg> none seem only to depend on it
<micahg> they depend on ff | ff3.0
<asac> ah cool.
<asac> micahg: can you file a bug on that aginats seahorse
<asac> ?
<asac> i am not sure why it depends on it... i was pretty sure i transitioned
<asac> it
<asac> maybe it was in a bzr brnach i ignored and next desktop team upload killed my transition
<micahg> isn't it webkit based now?
<asac> micahg: seahorse?
<asac> dont ask me why it needs xulurnner-1.9
<asac> micahg: want to prepare the seahorse debdiff?
<asac> ;)
<asac> oh its probably late
<asac> for you (time wise)
<asac> i should just do it
<asac> once i have the bug from you that would be great
<asac> micahg: oh ... did you only check main ... or also universe packages/soures ?
<fta> asac, fixed the tip vs default in all ff/xul branches
<asac> fta: just saw that ... very good.
<asac> fta: did it already work?
<asac> e.g. confirmed to help i mean
<fta> yes
<asac> nice
<micahg> what exactly does that mean?
<fta> friday, i got rejects for both 3.5 and 3.6 so it made me sick and i fixed it
<micahg> I saw the fixes, but I don't understand the difference between tip and default
<asac> tip is a messy thing ;)
<asac> thats the short version
<asac> more fta can tell ;)
<fta> tip is just to last commit of that branch. in fact, it's not really a branch as it contains sub-branches
<fta> -to+the
<micahg> asac: what do I need to do to build a build1 for 3.6b1?
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so it gets the latest daily vs latest commit?
<fta> latest commit could be anything, like a seamonkey sub-branch, or a gecko-something sub-branch going backward compared to what we call trunk (the branch called default)
<fta> so it was wrong since the beginning
<fta> sm2 and tb3 probably need something similar
<gnomefreak> anyone know the command to debug sound? im guessing that is the command daniel wanted me to use
<asac> gnomefreak: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<asac> i think
<asac> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libequinox-osgi-java_3.5.1-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb
<asac> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gnomefreak> i will see if he likes that output
<gnomefreak> asac: failed to overwrite?
<asac> not sure
<gnomefreak> looks like it but you would have to look at the output ;)
<asac> bdrung: Unpacking libequinox-osgi-java (from .../libequinox-osgi-java_3.5.1-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb) ...
<asac> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libequinox-osgi-java_3.5.1-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.osgi.services_3.2.0.v20090520-1800.jar', which is also in package eclipse-rcp 0:3.5.1-0ubuntu2
<asac> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<asac> thats from eclipse, isnt it?
<gnomefreak> yep
 * gnomefreak remembers this conversation in -devel last week (i think)
<asac> hmm
<asac> about equinox-osgi?
<gnomefreak> asac: dont recall if it was the binary or if it was eclipse (your making me rethink what i saw)
<gnomefreak> asac: unless you or ft*a talked about it it was in -devel but i dont keep  logs anymore
<asac> yeah
<asac> let me check ecliupse bugs
<asac> bug 455023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455023 in eclipse "package libequinox-osgi-java 3.5.1-0ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.osgi.services_3.2.0.v20090520-1800.jar', which is also in package eclipse-rcp 0:3.5.1-0ubuntu2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455023
<gnomefreak> be back shes coming :(
<asac> bdrung: ^^ will you fix that ?
<gnomefreak> asac: easy enough to fix on your end
<asac> gnomefreak: sure. i just want the archive to be fixed
<gnomefreak> asac: i agree
<asac> i am not paid for getting my personal system worked-around ;)
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> oh yeah be back in a few
<gnomefreak> ok filing bug he can comment on it
<gnomefreak> and bug is filed and it makes me think its due to gnome panel not fully loading on reboot/restart
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<gnomefreak> hi
 * gnomefreak thought i said hi to you already
<eagles0513875> lol
<gnomefreak> ok finally getting to email
<bdrung> asac: yes, i will
<eagles0513875> hehe yes u did say hi to me already btw gnomefreak lol
<thunderstruck> oh this is going to get old
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: = stuck in the revolving door
<eagles0513875> every time you try to get out it throws u back outside :P
<asac> gnomefreak: thought you were old already ;)
 * asac ducks
<gnomefreak> :)
<[reed]> asac: fyi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/455474
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<asac> [reed]: asked
<[reed]> "asked"?
<asac> in bug ;)
<asac> [reed]: can you subscribe Paul to lp bug too?
<asac> otherwise we should proabyl follow up in bugzilla
<[reed]> asac: I looked for a launchpad account for him, but doesn't look like he has one
<[reed]> asac: so, yeah, follow-up in bugzilla is fine
<[reed]> even if the bug is invalid on our side
<[reed]> people can still comment ;)
<asac> ok posted there too
<gnomefreak> ok be back another reboot :(
<eagles0513875> asac: how r you
<asac> busy ;)
<asac> but good
<asac> bbg
<eagles0513875> me 2 rough week this week
<eagles0513875> hope to get another extension down this weekend
<eagles0513875> 3 tests this week only week 3 of school
<eagles0513875> rendering a 255 frame simple animation for a friend of mine
<asac> heh
<gnomefreak> ok done with bugs. im going to cook and/or laydown my back hurts like hell.
<eagles0513875> im going to reboot
<thekorn> hi,
<thekorn> does anyone of you know why python-xpcom in karmic still depends on python2.5, and not python2.6?
<asac> thekorn: not sure. let me know if you find out ;)
<asac> would have to check
<asac> remind me tomorrow to do that ; )
<thekorn> asac, ok, I think I will ping you tomorrow about this again,
<thekorn> asac, schoenen abend
<asac> u2
<asac> fta: you dropped:
<asac> * Drop the general.useragent.extra.firefox key, it is now in the firefox package as debian/ubuntu-abrowser.js.tmpl - update pref/firefox-branding.js
<asac> in the abrowser-3.0 branch?
<asac> why that?
<asac> hmm
<asac> odd
<asac> ok
<asac> nevermind
<fta> uh?
<asac> fta: ok pushed bzr push lp:~mozillateam/firefox/awesome-browser-branding-3.5 and updated bzr push lp:~mozillateam/firefox/awesome-browser-branding
<asac> with bits needed for 1.9.1+ branches
<asac> bug 396156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396156 in firefox-3.5 "Help→About does not function (abrowser-3.5, jaunty-proposed)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396156
<fta> asac, http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2009/10/issue-tracker-data-api-for-project.html   seems ubottu can now be extended to support the google bug tracker
<micahg> asac, just wanted to check that bug 452948 is valid before doing the work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452948 in ubufox "Report A Problem should have ellipsis per Gnome HIG" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452948
<asac_> micahg: hi
<asac_> micahg: yes. out-of-scope this cycle
<asac_> slipped through and i already banged my head because i forgot to do that in the last ubufox round
<micahg> yes, I know
<micahg> but I can still propose a merge for it for next cycle
<asac_> micahg: go ahead. remember to also remove ellipsis for all locales
<asac_> sure
<asac_> micahg: just prepare it against the ubufox upstream branch
<micahg> No, they need to be added :)
<micahg> I'll do it after release or final freeze though
<asac_> sure. atm your precious time is better spend on release help ;)
<micahg> yes, I figured
<asac_> e.g. spotting bad regressions that come in through bugs
<asac_> maybe testing installs
<asac_> (later this week and next week)
<asac_> and all kind of other stuff
<micahg> Yeah, I need to try to get a handle on the bugs that have been open inthe past few weeks
<micahg> New bugs are now half
<micahg> of ff3.5
<asac_> micahg: oh ... so what i am landing is the "firefox-3.5 takes over world thing" ... i am currently doing a ppa upload so we can pre-verify all kind of upgrade situations
<asac_> micahg: thats how it works ;)
<asac_> bug list always explode
<micahg> ok, I saw the commit
<asac_> micahg: did you check the universe list too?
<micahg> so this will remove ff3?
<asac_> or just main?
<micahg> hmmm
<asac_> thats the  idea ... just need to double check everything.
<micahg> ok, I think I only checked main
<micahg> don't know why though
<micahg> give me a minute
<asac_> sure
<asac_> so seahorse-plugins i will fix in the upload i will do
<asac_> thats done then
<asac_> for xulrunner-1.9 i think main looks good too
<asac_> xulrunner-1.9 removal is not that important but would definitly be good too if possible
<asac_> at least downgrade to universe is the goal
<micahg> universe sources looks good
<asac_> micahg: for firefox-3.0?
<asac_> micahg: can you do the same checks for xulrunner-1.9?
<micahg> I'm looking at Packages right now for ff3,0 uni
<asac_> ok thats a good thing then
<asac_> ffox 3.0 is top prio
<asac_> xul 1.9 high prio
<micahg> asac: mozilla-imagezoom ff3.0 only
<asac> micahg: can you check if that works with 3.5?
<micahg> that's it for ff3.0
<micahg> later tongiht
<asac> ok thanks
<micahg> I'll check xul1.9 later tonight as well
<asac> we hav ea bug for this transition
<asac> you can add a target
<asac> its called "supersede ..."
<asac> so searching for supersede on ffox-3.5 should pop that up
<micahg> a bug task for that package?
<asac> mozilla-imagezoom
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: bug 455517
<micahg> assign to you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455517 in xulrunner-1.9 "supersede firefox 3.0 and xulrunner-1.9 in karmic" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455517
<asac> yes
<micahg> done
<micahg> asac: can you look at an nm issue?
<micahg> or rather possible nm issue
<asac> micahg: what problem?
<micahg> Bug  #417757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417757 in network-manager "[karmic regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417757
<asac> that was on the mailinig list, right?
<micahg> was it?
<micahg> idk
<asac> i think so
<asac> on ubuntu-devel
<asac> raised today ;)
<asac> have to check with a few folks what they think
<micahg> oh, ok
<micahg> is that a list I should be on?
<asac> not sure what to best do it
<asac> disabling ip6 doesnt feel like a right solution
<micahg> nope
<asac> we came from there a few releases back ;)
<asac> micahg: ubuntu-devel? i think so ... device-discuss is lots of ranting and stuff ... but -devel is usually low-traffic as you are only allowed to post after getting whitelisted
<micahg> ok
<asac> low == depends on what is low  obviously ;)
<asac> more traffic than nothing ;)
<asac> and more than on -announce lists obviously
<asac> av`: could you check mozilla-imagezoom in ubuntu?
<asac> it seems the only one depending on firefox-3.0 but not firefox-3.5
<asac> would be great to get that fixed
<asac> its bug Bug 455517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455517 in xulrunner-1.9 "supersede firefox 3.0 and xulrunner-1.9 in karmic" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455517
<av`> asac, sure
<asac> so if we need to just bump maxVersion thats bets
<asac> if we need new snapshot that sok most likely too
<av`> asac, gonna have a shower then I'm on it
<asac> av`: you can even take a bath ;)
<av`> :D
<av`> asac, I can prepare you some debdiffs for all the packages listed there
<av`> seahorse-plugins needs a respin for gecko --> webkit transition
<av`> it actually supports ephy plugin but ephy is no more available with gecko
<av`> e.g configure tests are made on gecko only
<asac> av`: i am taking care for seahorse plugin
<asac> already prepared it
<asac> have to dump the ephy part
<asac> the respin is for the xulrunner-1.9 build depend
<av`> you should see that ephy plugin is disabled
<asac> not sure if that makes sense at all
<asac> av`: i will disable ephy plugin, yes.
<av`> it's disabled by default
<asac> or are you saying its already disabled?
<asac> av`: hmm. from what i understood it gets enabled if build depends is there
<asac> wantd to just drop it
<av`> it's disabled by default on 2.28.0
<av`> no
<av`> it does some tests
<asac> and maybe explicitly add --disable-epiphany ... though not needed
<av`> to check if ephy-gecko is there
<av`> they added some tests to test gecko version
<asac> hm. so xulrunner-1.9 was just for ephy-gecko support?
<av`> yes
<asac> ok will completely drop it then
<asac> go ahead
<asac> av`: oh wait. i am also supposed to do a full version bump
<av`> I did seahorse-plugins update for debina
<av`> * debian
<asac> so leave it to me  i guess ... already committed to do that
<av`> so I investigated them a bit
<asac> av`: so you say: drop xulrunner-1.9 completely + drop epihphany-dev
<av`> yes
<asac> we definitly need to drop epiphany-dev so we can keep it in main
<asac> i am happy to fork out a binary package in lucid
<av`> asac, you should see Epiphany: disabled
<av`> after configure run
<asac> no
<asac> but i will check
<asac> didnt really build
<asac> ;)
<asac> just checked configure.ac
<av`> did you find gecko bits?
<asac> which in my impression would just disable it fi the epiphany build dep is not there
<asac> cant remember
<asac> i just checked when epiphany- gets enabled
<av`> actually we have ephy-webkit now
<asac> felt like dropping epiphany-dev from build dep would be enough but now that you say
<asac> dropping gecko also makese sense
<asac> so i will dot that
<asac> thanks
<av`> so it won't be enabled anyway
<asac> av`: we have epiphany-browser again ;)
<av`> yep :)
<asac> its just that its webkit now
<av`> yes
<av`> the tests are for gecko
<asac> so gwibber is completely fucked
<av`> seahorse-plugins needs to be ported to webkit by upstream
<asac> i think we shoudl really consider to go back to 1.2 branch
<asac> av`: ok. that makes sense ... thanks
<av`> np
<av`> asac, please ask me for GNOME stuff
<asac> haha
<asac> ok no problem
<asac> i will redirect stuff seb assigns to me ;)
<av`> not NM stuff :)
<asac> or asks me to do
<asac> NM is rarely packaging ... more digging in the deeps of oddities ;)
<av`> I will do some work for the desktop team for lucid
<av`> I talked with seb some days ago
<av`> he did some stuff for GNOME-Debian
<av`> too
<av`> asac, for imagezoom you just want it to work with ffox3.5 or do you want me to add all new m-d fields?
<av`> asac, anyway there is no new upstream release
<asac> av`: minimal is better here
<asac> folks will look at the diff most likely
<av`> so we should hope that hacking the install.rdf will make the work
<av`> asac, is 3.5 enough?
<av`> or do you want 3.5.*?
<av`> asac, the extension works fine but I'm unable to view the preferences menu
<av`> dunno if it worked with 3.0
<av`> preferences don't work on 3.0 too
<av`> so I think it's ok
<av`> asac, gonna prepare the update later and upload it
<av`> bdrung, xpi:recommends is available on m-d 0.15 too?
<av`> imagezoom still uses xpi:depends under recommends field
<asac> av`: 3.5.*
<asac> thanks
<asac> asac: i think recommends was introduced in 0.16
<asac> but you could use provides before
<asac> err xpi:depends (and put it in as recommends)
<av`> so I gonna just hack the install.rdf
<bdrung> av`: it's renamed in 0.16 (-> changelog)
<av`> and leave xpi:depends under recommends as it is
<av`> bdrung, ok thanks
<av`> won't bump m-d depends
<av`> we just need to have it working on ffox 3.5 actually
<av`> we gonna clean it up for lucid
<av`> together with all the other missing extensions
<bdrung> av`: switch to 0.16
<bdrung> av`: and add provides and extends, too
<bdrung> asac: eclipse should work now for all
<av`> bdrung, actually this is mostly an upload to have it working with ffox3.5 not a clean-up
<av`> cause it will go through archive-admins
<av`> so changes should be minimal
<bdrung> hm
<av`> bdrung, maybe gonna add them as well
<av`> they are minor changes
<asac> bdrung: i will install eclipse a bit later ... had to remove that package for now ;)
<asac> so maybe not the best tester to see if this upgrade resolves the upgrade break
<bdrung> asac: i have build -0ubuntu2 and tested the upgrade from there ;)
 * micahg has eclipse..but the eclipse version :)
<fta> micahg, still ok to take over songbird?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> but I need to find time to set it up
<micahg> the bit
<micahg> bot
<micahg> or should I leave your bot and just commit fixes
<fta> you can do the fix 1st, and the bot later
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so I'll try to work on it in the next few days
<fta> wonderful
<gnomefreak> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gnomefreak> i keep breaking shit :(
<av`> asac, gonna do imagezoom tomorrow or the day after depending on how busy I am
<gnomefreak> asac: we are not changing the branding for ff 3.6 to official for Karmic?
<av`> asac, will be done before final freeze of course :)
<asac> av`: well. i have to pursue the firefox stuff tomorrow
 * gnomefreak doesnt remember screwing imagezoom up
<asac> so if you dont make it its ok
<asac> av`: just tell me what to do
<av`> asac, gonna do it tomorrow morning before leaving then :)
<asac> av`: great
<asac> thats perfect
<asac> thx
<av`> np
<micahg> are we even including 3.6 in karmic?
<gnomefreak> micahg: no i dont think so
<gnomefreak> if its not we wont
<micahg> ok
<asac> heh
<asac> well. its basically too late
<asac> we could have considered putting it in
<gnomefreak> more concered about promises we made we are ng
<asac> but i failed the last few weeks on a bunch of things ;)
<gnomefreak> that was odd
<gnomefreak> asac: it happens :)
<asac> gnomefreak: promisses we made we are ng?
<asac> sorry. cannot parse that semantically
<micahg> well, we can jump straight to 3.7 for Lucid hopefully
<gnomefreak> asac: official branding for 3.5 that we told everyone we would
<gnomefreak> micahg: it wont be ready so 3.6 needs to go in or we will let you handle all the upgrade to 3.6 bugs :)
<asac> gnomefreak: we never told anyone we would do official branding in jaunty if you mean that
<asac> they complain all the time ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: karmic
<asac> but thats not a false promise
<asac> gnomefreak: we have official branding
<asac> not sure what you see ... most likely just a daily ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: we said no to jaunty. my 3.5 still says shiretiro
<asac> install all the current karmic packages and you should see official branding
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> shiretoko
<asac> gnomefreak: in jaunty yes. in karmic its official ... except dailies
<gnomefreak> asac: ah ok good
<asac> those are even upstream branded without official branding afaik
<gnomefreak> that explains that
<asac> if you run 3.5 dailies
<asac> gnomefreak: please verify that all is ok with the current karmic versions
<asac> ;)
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> asac: mine is still borked and i was looking at that 10 minutes ago
<gnomefreak> trying to figure out why google search isnt working still
<gnomefreak> asac: not your department but any plans on fixing the following for release?
<gnomefreak> WARNING: WARNING: /usr/share/pyshared/lsb_release.py is linked but does not belong to any package.
<av`> asac, launching firefox-3.5 from terminal returns me nothing
<av`> I don't know what happened but after I closed my firefox istance it stopped working
<gnomefreak> firefox icon is no longer in pixmaps :(
<av`> worked now
<av`> still the problem that says it's already running
<gnomefreak> ok someone needs to add the official icon back for 3.0
<asac> gnomefreak: can you paste output of dpkg -l firefox\* abrowser\* ?
<asac> av`: maybe you too ;)?
<av`> asac, http://paste.debian.net/49506/
<gnomefreak> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297119/ all extensions including ubufox are disabled
 * gnomefreak tries to remove firefox-launchpad-plugin
<gnomefreak> i want my official icon back for firefox
<gnomefreak> removing that one didnt help anything
<av`> asac, I don't know if it is just me but imagezoom don't work at all
<av`> in both 3.5 and 3.0
<av`> gnomefreak, would you mind doing an apt-get install mozilla-imagezoom?
<av`> gnomefreak, and test if it works
<gnomefreak> av`: installing it now
<av`> I've just installed 3.0 to try it
<av`> but nothing
<gnomefreak> ill try with 3.5
<av`> gnomefreak, http://imagezoom.yellowgorilla.net/install/
<av`> to see how it works
<av`> gnomefreak, actually you need to hack the install.rdf for 3.5
<gnomefreak> isnt this one i woked on?
<gnomefreak> worked*
<av`> yes
<gnomefreak> av`: than it was bumped to 3.5 and worked here
<av`> gnomefreak, no
<av`> if you apt-get it on karmic now
<gnomefreak> av`: if i worked on it last it did :) i tested before pushing
<av`> you will see that install.rdf still has 3.0.*
<gnomefreak> av`: asac did we fix the m-d bug that made extensions not work (dont recall exatctly
<asac> av`: could you try to upgrade to latest bits from my ppa?
<asac> av`: https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/ppa
<asac> its just a ffox update... want to be sure it doesnt break your configuration during upgrade
<av`> gnomefreak, grep -i "maxVersion" install.rdf
<av`>        <em:maxVersion>3.5.*</em:maxVersion>
<av`>         <em:maxVersion>2.0.0.*</em:maxVersion>
<av`>         <em:maxVersion>1.5+</em:maxVersion>
<av`>          <em:maxVersion>8.1</em:maxVersion>
<av`>          <em:maxVersion>1.7.7</em:maxVersion>
<av`>          <em:maxVersion>2.0.*</em:maxVersion>
<gnomefreak> av`: looking at it
<av`> this is the one I've updated
<av`> previous is
<av`> grep -i "maxVersion" install.rdf
<av`>        <em:maxVersion>3.0.*</em:maxVersion>
<av`>         <em:maxVersion>2.0.0.*</em:maxVersion>
<av`>         <em:maxVersion>1.5+</em:maxVersion>
<av`>          <em:maxVersion>8.1</em:maxVersion>
<av`>          <em:maxVersion>1.7.7</em:maxVersion>
<av`>          <em:maxVersion>2.0.*</em:maxVersion>
<av`> so this is not updated
<av`> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: once av` checked that the upgrade works, could you also try the ppa? (but wait till he has finished ;))
<asac> your configuration is a bit more complex ... so lets go step by step ;)
<av`> asac, getting the one of your archive
<gnomefreak> asac: no clue what you are refering to
<av`> asac, I grab 3.6?
<asac> av`: no. just enable ppa ... run update + upgrade
<av`> k
<asac> great
<gnomefreak> what PPA
<gnomefreak> asac: mt PPA?
 * gnomefreak wonders how this snuck by
<gnomefreak> asac: please explain what im testing for and what PPA you want me to enable
<gnomefreak> av`: building atm. just test on 3.5 to see if it works?
<av`> yes
<gnomefreak> av`: ok
<av`> gnomefreak, it doesnt work here
<av`> :)
<gnomefreak> i didnt have it last either :)
<gnomefreak> av`: enable - remove unneeded MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG again
<gnomefreak> or add it if not there see if it helps
<av`> asac, it removes 3.0 stuff
<av`> and installs latest 3.5
<BUGabundo> evening guys
<av`> asac, 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu6~asac2
<BUGabundo> hi gnomefreak, asac
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: hi
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: long time no see! how are you doing?
<BUGabundo> recovering as expected?
<BUGabundo> hope so
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: ok for now. i am fine its just drs. that think im not
<av`> gnomefreak, MOZ_EXTENSIONS_PKG is not there
<av`> so that's not the problem
<av`> gnomefreak, works for you?
<gnomefreak> av`: havent tried. yet
<gnomefreak> av`: i dont have time to build it with the above. but im not even getting a context menu item other than block images...
<av`> gnomefreak, yes, it doesnt work
<av`> that's it
<av`> you should see another context menu item
<gnomefreak> av`: its not showing in view either hold on a sec let me see if i still have my build
<gnomefreak> nope dont. under m-d 0.16 IIRC the above var. may be needed if it fails without it
<av`> gnomefreak, we have a not-working extension : /
<av`> asac, imagezoom doesnt work at all
<gnomefreak> nothing i touched would have broken it after it worked here. try grabbing my last push and see if it helps
<av`> asac, it's not a firefox issue
<av`> gnomefreak, maybe it's an upstream issue
<av`> gnomefreak, upstream latest release is dated 2008
<gnomefreak> av`: im still leaning towards the above since it was a known issue
<av`> gnomefreak, known issue that imagezoom was broken?
<gnomefreak> av`: i got all the menu items before i pushed
<gnomefreak> av`: m-d
<av`> gnomefreak, m-d issue?
<gnomefreak> av`: wrong issue
<gnomefreak> remove MOZ_XPI_EMID - if the extension does not show up in Firefox/Thunderbird, it is a bug in mozilla-devscipts (${xpi:Depends} will not work then, too)
<gnomefreak> but that isnt the problem seen here
<av`> gnomefreak, do you have firefox-3.0 installed?
<gnomefreak> av`: does upstreams work? oh and you cant yell at me for this one ;)
<av`> gnomefreak, if yes go to http://imagezoom.yellowgorilla.net/
<av`> gnomefreak, and test upstream's xpi
<asac> av`: check if latest upstream .xpi works better?
<asac> or did you try the one from upstream?
<av`> asac, no new upstream releases since 2 years
 * gnomefreak doesnt have but 5 minutes left i have dinner to finish
<av`> we have latest on archive and its broken
<gnomefreak> we should remove it than since they are not supporting it anymore
<gnomefreak> atleast in Lucid its kind of late in Karmic
<asac> av`: hmm ok. works on 3.0 though?
<av`> asac, nope
<av`> it does not even work on 3.0
<asac> hmm
<asac> no bug filed what so ever?
<asac> please file a removal bug then
<asac> i will ack it
<gnomefreak> av`: between me nad bdrung we removed alot from debian/rules make sure its not something there
<asac> av`: but you see it in addons manager, right?
<asac> just doesnt work?
<av`> asac, yes
<gnomefreak> - removed all browsers from MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS
<gnomefreak>     - added thunderbird to MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS
<asac> ok then file archive removal bug ... subscribe ubuntu-archive to it and ask me to confirm it
<av`> asac, it's there on addons manager but not works
<gnomefreak> - remove unneeded MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG
<gnomefreak>     - remove build/mozilla-imagezoom and clean target, mozilla-devscripts will
<gnomefreak>       do the job automatically
<asac> thx
<asac> at best today ;)
<av`> asac, there isnt a working icon for it
<asac> av`: thats ok.
<asac> not all extensions have an icon
<gnomefreak> no icon for firefox-3.0
<asac> av`: did upgrade work?
<av`> asac, upgrade removed firefox-3.0
<av`> and installed 3.5.3
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> after todays upgrade my 3.0 icon being used with 3.5 is gone and no longer in pixmaps anywhere
<asac> you didnt even have it installed
<asac> rc  firefox-3.0    3.0.14+build2+ safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<asac> sure you ran the upgrade?
<av`> asac, I installed it again
<asac> did you run upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<av`> to test the extension
<asac> hmm
<av`> upgrade
<asac> ok so upgrade worked?
<asac> didnt break
<asac> result should be: only firefox 3.5 is available
<gnomefreak> asac: where?
<asac> all firefox-3.0* and abrowser-3.0* packages should be empty (e.g. transitional)
<asac> gnomefreak: ok can you also test that ppa?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/ppa
<asac> gnomefreak: just add it
<asac> run apt-get update
<asac> apt-get dist-upgrade
<asac> and let me know if it holds back anything
<av`> asac, yes
<gnomefreak> i have yours already and its enabled
<av`> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<asac> gnomefreak: then run apt-get update
<gnomefreak> what version are you looking for?
<asac> and apt-get ids-upgrade
<asac> apt-get upgrade
<asac> gnomefreak: run that lplease
<av`> asac, firefox-3.0_3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu6~asac2_all.deb
<asac> apt-get update + upgrade
<av`> asac, I can't install old 3.0 now
<asac> av`: thx thats good. now i want gnomefreak to confirm
<av`> :D
<av`> it says broken packages
<asac> av`: its old
<asac> and not installable anymore
<asac> unless you downgrade all firefox-3.5
<av`> yeah, wanted to test the extensions
<asac> thats the idea
<asac> not possible anymore ;)
<asac> hehe
<av`> :D
<av`> ok, then
<av`> imagezoom broken
<av`> that's it
<asac> so as long as upgrade upgraded and removed all ffox 3 things its good
<gnomefreak> someone tell me what im testing for? my problem av's problem or imagezoom
<asac> av`: file bug ;) ...
<av`> asac, k
<asac> gnomefreak: stop doing imagezoom
<gnomefreak> asac: i did
<asac> gnomefreak: enable my ppa ... apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<asac> post the log
<gnomefreak> asac: and apt-get ids-upgrade doesnt work
<asac> gnomefreak: just apt-get upgrade
<gnomefreak> asac: i am up to date as of 15 minnutes ago
<asac> sudo apt-get upgrade actually
<asac> gnomefreak: well. try again please. otherwise post new paste of dpkg -l firefox\*
<gnomefreak> Installed: 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu6~asac2
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ffox gone for you?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes see the comments about my fucking icon
<gnomefreak> asac: add it back please
<gnomefreak> :)
<av`> asac, anyway imagezoom is not a really useful extensions as far as ffox has the zoom option
<asac> gnomefreak: please reopst that comment
<gnomefreak> .:17:36:02:. <      gnomefreak > after todays upgrade my 3.0 icon being used  with 3.5 is gone and no longer in pixmaps  anywhere
<asac> gnomefreak: what does that mean?
<gnomefreak> .:17:05:33:. <      gnomefreak > i want my official icon back for firefox
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you need it?
<gnomefreak> and so on
<asac> if you run dailies your icon is the one of dailies
<asac> aka shiretoko
<gnomefreak> asac: the orange/red fox icon is gone. i only have 2 earth and one bomb icon
<BUGabundo> minefield RULEZ
<asac> gnomefreak: did you have a firefox-3.0 starter in the panel and thats now gone?
<gnomefreak> asac: i use official icon so i dont get my 3 launchers confused
<asac> gnomefreak: thats right. please hover the earth ones
<asac> gnomefreak: what versions does it tell you they are?
<asac> 3.5 + 3.6?
<asac> or 3.5 + 3.5 ?
<gnomefreak> asac: 3.5 starter in panel now gone. not really the point i dont want to have to get the icon and add it when it should still be here
<asac> gnomefreak: hover with your mouse the earth ones
<gnomefreak> asac: wording is right on them
<asac> gnomefreak: what is in there?
<asac> gnomefreak: did you readd something to the panel?
<asac> i need more info
<av`> asac, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imagezoom/+bug/455836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455836 in imagezoom "imagezoom should be removed from the archive" [Undecided,New]
<asac> or are you lokoing at the panel as if you never touched it?
<gnomefreak> asac: one that is earth says 3.6 beta... and the one that was the fox icon is 3.5
<asac> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: so you had a forth icon on the panel for firefox 3.0?
<asac> and that is now gone?
<gnomefreak> asac: i didnt touch it. after update icon turned into terminal icon
<av`> asac, set status and importance accordingly
<asac> or did just one icon go from official to unofficial branding?
<gnomefreak> asac: no i never had 3.0 in panel but i used its icon
<asac> gnomefreak: i thought it turned into earth icon
<asac> you confuse me
<asac> gnomefreak: ok. thats a different thing then
<gnomefreak> asac: the choices in pixmaps is only earth icon
<asac> gnomefreak: paste COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l firefox\* once more please
<av`> asac, ubuntu-archive subscribed, waiting for your ack
<BUGabundo> asac: anything else on the UDEV regression?
<BUGabundo> I haven't cought up on bugmail :(
<av`> asac, seems to work in debian
<gnomefreak> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297152/  ill be right back im getting yelled at
<asac> av`: now its gone. so i dont mind anymore
<asac> if you find that it was a different issue feel free to readd it when lucid opens ;)
<asac> or we get it through sync again ... who knows ;)
<av`> ok, important is that is not there on karmic
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm. ok
<asac> you shouldnt ahve the daily ppa enabled
<asac> please downgrade all firefox-3.5 to archive version
<asac> then disable daily
<asac> and upgrade
<av`> ok, going to sleep
<av`> need to wake up early tomorrow
<asac> av`: good night
<av`> asac, night :)
<av`> night all
<av`> cya
<micahg> gnomefreak: pin the daily PPA below 500 and you should be ok
<asac> gnomefreak: your official icon is gone because you simply dont have a official firefox installed atm
<asac> gnomefreak: you are running dailies everywhere
<asac> so downgrade to release version and upgrade to my ppa version should make 3.5 a defaul icon
<gnomefreak> last i knew it should still show up in /usr/share/pixmaps
<gnomefreak> asac: and it will be removed once i go back to daily
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. if you want to keep ofificial icon you need to pin firefox-3.5 to the official archive
<asac> i assume you dont really want to run 3.5 dailies
<asac> rahter just 3.6 and 3.7
<gnomefreak> hard to test dailies without them
<asac> gnomefreak: you can apt-PIN firefox-3.5 packages to real archive
<asac> fta probably knows how
<micahg> that or pin the ppa lower than archive
<asac> we should put that in a wiki at some point
<asac> or finally do the reorg ;)
<gnomefreak> i know how but that will not upgrade dailies
<gnomefreak> cant test daily unless im on a daily
<asac> gnomefreak: it will upgrade everything but 3.5
<gnomefreak> asac: i know
<micahg> asac: if I want to build 3.6b1+build1 in my ppa, do I just need to tar.gz the .bz2 file from mozilla?
<gnomefreak> no you can use get-orig command from m-d
<gnomefreak> ./debian/rules get-orig-source  should get you latest tarball
<asac> micahg: no. please build it using our scripts
<asac> mozilla-devscripts
<asac> you can do like:
<asac> ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG=FIREFOX_3_6b1_BUILD1
<asac> in xulrunner and firefox
<asac> actually:
<asac> ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG=FIREFOX_3_6b1_BUILD1=3.6~b1+build1
<asac> in firefox
<asac> and
<asac> ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG=FIREFOX_3_6b1_BUILD1=1.9.2~b1+build1
<asac> in xulrunner
<asac> if you want to be nice and dont collide with whatever i produce you could also do
<asac> ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG=FIREFOX_3_6b1_BUILD1=1.9.2~b1+build1~micahg
<asac> and
<asac> ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG=FIREFOX_3_6b1_BUILD1=3.6~b1+build1~micahg
<micahg> asac: I was going to add something at the end when I uploaded it
<asac> thew firs particle is the tagname
<gnomefreak> daily PPA has b1 build1 doesnt it?
<micahg> generally ~karmic~ppa1
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, it's preb2
<asac> micahg: yes. but thjats package revision ... if you do what i said above even your upstream revision has a lower version
<asac> which unless we share the tarball later is the right way
<micahg> ok
<micahg> but won't the package version be 3.6~b1+build1~micahg+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~karmic~ppa1?
<micahg> or does it not matter anywyas
<asac> yes. not sure if that is a problem ;)
<asac> looks lower than 3.6~b1+build1+nobinonly
<micahg> ok
<asac> maybe run that against dpkg --compare-versions VERSION1 lt VERSION2  && echo yes.
<gnomefreak> asac: btw the pinning how to is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto?action=show  did my share of updating it but seems needs to be updated again we no longer have an /etc/apt/preferences file anymore
<asac> to ensure that version1 is lower than version2
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. but tahts abstract. i think we could be more concrete for our dailies etc.
<micahg>  yes
<micahg> gnomefreak: you just create the file
<micahg> is there another place to put it?
<gnomefreak> asac: we will have to since none apply to dailies
<asac> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: so ... micahg and fta already did that. so maybe get brain dump from them and write a quick wiki article
<asac> in MozillaTeam/DailyArchive ... or something
<gnomefreak> would be great if i knew of a command to add priority on pins
<asac> its a manual edit
<asac> not acommand afaik
<gnomefreak> asac: edit would be great if there was a file already but i guess making one is my only way
<micahg> I had to create mine
<fta> me too
<gnomefreak> what release did you use?
<gnomefreak> a=karmic?
<micahg> you don't need to pin to a relase
<micahg> *release
<micahg> or rather to a=release
<micahg> pinning to origin is easier for PPAs
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> let me try that again
<micahg> pinning to release o= is easier for ppas
<gnomefreak> micahg: pastebin your file something isnt right here
<asac> bdrung: eclipse update now pulled in a new/odl failure: bug 455647 ... pinged doko in -devel about that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455647 in libjaxp1.3-java "package libjaxp1.3-java 1.3.04-3ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/java/xml-apis.jar', which is also in package libxalan2-java 0:2.7.1-2ubuntu1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455647
 * gnomefreak didnt have any eclipse update problems
<micahg> pastebin - collaborative debugging tool <http://pastebin.com/f6444d071>
<fta> asac, if we (as in you ;)) draft the ppa reorg somewhere, i can do it shortly
<bdrung> asac: how is libjaxp pulled in?
<bdrung> asac: found another small issue. so i am going to upload -0ubuntu8 the next days
<gnomefreak> micahg: this should work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/297173/
<micahg> gnomefreak: do you want the daily?
<micahg> if not, lower pin to 450
<micahg> if you always want the daily then 550 is good
<gnomefreak> micahg: no dont want the daily
<micahg> yeah, lower to 450
<micahg> anything below 500 (archive default)
<gnomefreak> be back in a few. thanks micahg it was so much simplier when you could pin a whole package to version you have :)
<gnomefreak> are we sure <500 goes to official archives?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, 0
<micahg> you're saying the PPA is <500, so you get the archive
<gnomefreak> micahg: with 450 im still getting PPA
<micahg> you could just pin the archive firefox higher
<micahg> gnomefreak: you need to manually install the archive version first
<gnomefreak> i removed purged than installed and it defaulted to PPA
<micahg> then you won't get updates from the PPA anymore
<micahg> what does apt-cache policy firefox-3.5 show?
<gnomefreak> Installed: (none) Candidate: 3.5.5~hg20091019r26486+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<micahg> that's it?
<micahg> do you have the regular archives enabled?
<gnomefreak> micahg: no
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ policy firefox-3.5
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.5:
<gnomefreak>   Installed: (none)
<gnomefreak>   Candidate: 3.5.5~hg20091019r26486+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<gnomefreak>   Package pin: 3.5.5~hg20091019r26486+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<gnomefreak>   Version table:
<gnomefreak>      3.5.5~hg20091019r26486+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 450
<gnomefreak>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<gnomefreak>      3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 450
<gnomefreak>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<gnomefreak>      3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 450
<gnomefreak>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<gnomefreak>      3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1 450
<gnomefreak>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<gnomefreak> and yes all official archives are enabled
<gnomefreak> why is official 3.5.3 pinned?
<gnomefreak> 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 450
<gnomefreak> .:18:28:01:. <      gnomefreak >         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<micahg> default is 500
<gnomefreak> 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu4  should be default
<gnomefreak> but it shows 450 after version doesnt it?
<micahg> cna you pastebin the whole thing
<gnomefreak> micahg: on it
<micahg> here's mine http://pastebin.com/f29dfc8ac
<gnomefreak> micahg: here is my pin file http://paste.ubuntu.com/297182/
<micahg> gnomefreak: BTW, pastebinit is a nice app
<gnomefreak> i have it
<gnomefreak> cant use it unless its a file
<micahg> nope pipe output to it
<gnomefreak> micahg: too hard :)
<micahg> this is hard? apt-cache policy firefox-3.5 | pastebinit
<gnomefreak> micahg: this late for me yes
<micahg> ah
<gnomefreak> i should be eating and going to sleep in a few hours
<micahg> ok, well you can catch me in the morning if I'm still up
<gnomefreak> no browser is opening now damnit
<micahg> sudo aptitude install firefox-3.5=3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu4
<micahg> after that, you shouldn't get the ppa offered as an automatic update
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks working on it
<asac> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297193/
<asac> you see anything i missed?
<asac> thats what is in ppa ;)
<asac> ran a couple of tests on it ... have to check a few xulrunner upgrades tomorrow morning before the upload
<micahg> I don't think so
<micahg> unless we want to apply the patch for the GTK trough issue
<micahg> ^^border issue
 * micahg needs to start using his server for package maintenance :)
<gnomefreak> oh fuck this it still wants to upgrade me to latest PPA version.
<micahg> what...
<micahg> that's weird
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: Language
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: TOMORROW
<BUGabundo> eheh
<gnomefreak> oiops sorry caps
<gnomefreak> micahg: hold on
<micahg> gnomefreak: try changing /etc/apt/preferences to Package: *
<gnomefreak> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297201/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/297200/
<micahg> you'll still get updates for ff3.6 and 3.7
<gnomefreak> micahg: package?
<micahg> make this your preferences file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/297204/
<gnomefreak> i used Package: firefox and firefox-3.5
<micahg> gnomefreak: there are more packages than that
<micahg> it's easier to pin everything
<gnomefreak> micahg: that will stop tbird3 and ff3.6 3.7 updates
<micahg> you'll still get updates to the ones you have installed from the ppa
<micahg> no
<gnomefreak> oh
<micahg> since those are not in the archive, the PPA is the best choice
<asac> micahg: why do you need to start your server for package maintenance?
<micahg> hg clone kills my laptop :)
<asac> and no ... i dont think i want to take the gtk through issue. it should come from upstream
<asac> .5
<asac> micahg: ah ;)
<micahg> ok
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah. thats what those big projects are about
<asac> ;)(
<asac> killing hardware
<asac> if you spin mozilla trees all day your disk will probably not survive the normal time either ;)
<micahg> server has SCSI drives :)
<micahg> Ok, I'm pushing up 3.6~b1+build1~micahg now
<asac> hehe
<asac> micahg: also xul?
<micahg> I still have to push that up
<asac> k
<micahg> I'll do that on my server :)
<micahg> asac: is it better to have a different ssh key per system?
<gnomefreak> asac: noone filed a bug on googles search on firefox toolbar not working?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah someone did
<micahg> idr the bug #
<gnomefreak> micahg: have link handy
<gnomefreak> nm
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe the upgrade fixes it?=
<asac> gnomefreak: do you see the search issue?
<gnomefreak> asac: no
<gnomefreak> issue was there under yours official and umd
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> I thought someone did
<asac> i thoguth it might have been due to the bustage of extension manager
<gnomefreak> and 3.6 doesnt start
<asac> gnomefreak: 3.5
<asac> ;)
<asac> micahg: what bug id was that again? did we get more duplicates?
<gnomefreak> asac: no i wanted to try with 3.6 but it wont launch
<micahg> which one?
<asac> search broken
<micahg> hmm
<gnomefreak> 3.7 works
<micahg> there's a keywords not working bug 428306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428306 in firefox-3.5 "default search engines have keywords wiped with upgrade to 3.5.3" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428306
<asac> hmm that one too
<asac> but there also was a bug about search groken
<gnomefreak> i dont have that problem since it doesnt do anything
<asac> broken
<asac> ara filed it
<gnomefreak> be back in a minute
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-20
<asac> bug 427295
<asac> micahg: ^^
<asac> ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427295 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5 does not allow me to search with the search box" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427295
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^1
<micahg> ah
<micahg> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: is that the bug you are seeing?
<asac> are you seeing it atm?
<asac> ok guess thats the final bug i will be focussing on after all is done ;)
<gnomefreak> 'aslooking but sounds like it
<asac> just have to find the profile with which i could reproduce that issue
<thunderstruck> 3.6~b2~hg20091016r32516+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1  <<< bot problem? fta asac
<asac> why?
<asac> thats a firefox ~b2 build
<thunderstruck> hg20091016
<asac> i think we have breakage
<asac> micahg provided a branch and most likely i failed to apply it :/
<asac> is that the story?
<fta>   - thunderbird-3.0 (3.0~hg20091017r4190+nobinonly -> 3.0~hg20091019r4193+nobinonly) [60.10MB (+0kB, +0.00%)]
<micahg> I think so
<fta> today
<micahg> yep, that should be fixed in the proposed merge
<fta> looks fine to me: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=thund&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=karmic
<fta> lol, 3.6, not tb3, n-m
<asac> yeah
<fta> too late for me, i seriously need some sleep
<asac> fta: gooooo
<asac> d night ;)
<fta> yeah, thanks
<micahg> altohough I think my ff build will fail now :)
<asac> micahg: so did you check xulrunner-1.9 in universe/main too?
<micahg> not yet
<asac> micahg: ok.
<asac> micahg: but firefox-3.0 was done, right? can you comment your findings in the bug?
<asac> at best the firefox-3.0 ones for now ;)
<micahg> done
<micahg> I tried to build 3.6~b1 with m-dev 0.12
<micahg> didn't work too well
<asac> micahg: yeah better use the latest m-dev
<micahg> I backported it to Jaunty
<asac> hmm
<asac> micahg: well. you just need the orig.tar.gz
<asac> you can produce that in karmic if its bad in jaunty m-dev
<asac> though it should work afaik
<asac> not sure though because of tip/default etc.
<asac> but i thought the hg stuff worked for a while and we didnt change how its integrated in pacakge
<asac> but maybe fta redid something i didnt see ;)
<micahg> it might not have been the m-dev script
<micahg> but I figured it was easy enough to backport
<asac> k
<asac> micahg: daily ppa has no backport for that afaik
<asac> and works too ;)
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> mist be somethign else
<asac> micahg: seahorse-plugins depends on ffox? thought on xulrunner ;)
<micahg> oh
<micahg> hmmm
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok so that means you alredy checked main for xulrunner?
<asac> e..g just universe and sources missing?
<micahg> yeah
<asac> or did you search sources?
<micahg> I search sources in main
<asac> ok ... so binaries and sources+binaries from universe still missing for xul-1.9
<micahg> Fixed
<micahg> asac: hmm...seems to be working with the new m-dev
<micahg> asac: ff3.6build1 and xul1.9,2build1 built fine
<LLStarks> asac. micahg. are there any outstanding firefox bugs that need testing or fixing?
<LLStarks> *for karmic
<micahg> hmm
<LLStarks> ...
<micahg> idk
<micahg> I still have about 180 bugs to triage :)
<LLStarks> what about this one?
<LLStarks> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/438868
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438868 in firefox "Address bar autocomplete doesn't always work" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<LLStarks> i hate this bug because i run into every day.
<LLStarks> and so will joe windows-user
<LLStarks> when he tries karmic
<micahg> that's one of the ones I need to get to
<micahg> does it happen after an upgrade?
<micahg> nevermind...it's already upstreamed
<LLStarks> micahg, link?
<micahg1> LLStarks: it's in the bug
<micahg> asac: I added tasks for all the depends I found in universe
<micahg> asac: I found a quick bug that might be worth throwing in ... bug 448683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448683 in firefox-3.5 "change slovak translation of menu entry" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448683
<asac> micahg: is that list complete?
<asac> micahg: are those main or universe?
<micahg> I checked main already
<micahg> that's universe
<micahg> should be it
<asac> whats going on with prism
<micahg> idk
<micahg> oh, BTW, when I build 3.6b1+build1, it built with the official branding
<micahg> asac: ^^
<micahg> ok, time for sleep
<micahg> night
<asac> thx
 * asac merged micahs ffox 3.6 branch
<|eagles0513875|> hey asac
<asac> hi
<|eagles0513875|> how goes it in the office this week
<|eagles0513875|> be back from home
<av`> asac, are you doing devhelp update?
<av`> asac, I did it for debian already
<av`> saw your name on the package's page
<av`> assigned to devhelp
<asac> av`: devhelp == new tarball?
<asac> is that gnome?
<av`> asac, yes
<asac> av`: bug 451864 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451864 in devhelp "Please sync devhelp 2.28 from debian sid" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451864
<asac> or something newer?
<av`> should be it
<av`> asac, why they give you GNOME stuff to do?
<asac> why do you think they gave it to me?
<asac> at some point i ported it to xulrunner 1.9
<asac> since then i more or less take care if it needs new porting
<av`> asac, seahorse-plugins failed to build
<av`> you enabled ephy plugin  --> enabling epiphany plugin...
<av`> but you deleted the depends
<asac> annoying
<av`> of course it fails trying to find gecko to really build the plugin
<asac> sure
<asac>  had it right here. but then robert prepared the update and i took it which reverted the configure flags thing
<asac> iu shouldnt take care for credits in future
<asac> av`: so i just dropped the --enable-gecko ... thats ok?
<av`> asac, which credits?
<av`> asac, -with-gecko=libxul-unstable is a bit non-sense
<av`> if you remove ephy stuff and you leave that
<av`> it will fail for sure
<av`> let me test build
<asac> now i remember ... you said that it will auto detect the that there are no build deps
<asac> but that doesnt work
<asac> the --disable-epiphany is even needed ;)
<av`> in debian wasnt needed
<asac> fixing that now
<av`> k
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think it would work without disable on buildds
<asac> but if there is gecko it will still take it
<av`> exactly
<av`> maybe ubuntu still has gecko
<av`> asac, did you upload this latest revision?
<asac> well. things should never be automagic
<asac> always put in --disable-epiphany
<asac> otherwise your local builds will differ from real builds
<av`> asac, I've removed gecko thing in rules
<av`> let's see
<av`> asac, and anyway it will auto-detect that there ano B-Ds only if the configure flag --gecko-... is removed
<av`> if you leave it you asks configure to find gecko bits
<av`> but the B-D is not there
<asac> yes. the fault was on my side not dropping it
<asac> just saying that not adding --disable-epiphany is also wrong
<av`> well, it depends
<av`> it won't fail the build
<asac> no. but it will pick up gecko if you have it on your disk
<asac> which is also wrong ;)
<asac> if a package doesnt work ... it shouldnt be build
<av`> asac, if you disable gecko and remove the flag
<av`> it will say ephipanu plugin disabled
<av`> that's what we want
<asac> av`: not if you ahve xulrunner-1.9-dev installed
<asac> av`: you need to do --disable-epiphany
<asac> i just tried it
<asac> i expect a reasonable upstream build system to not build epiphany if there is no epiphany--dev installed
<asac> but they look for gecko and then flip it on
<av`> asac, pretty bad then
<av`> removing epiphany-dev should do the work with a correct configure run
<asac> av`: no. thats the point ;)
<asac> i dont have epiphany-dev installed
<asac> hmm i have
<asac> so yeah
<av`> that's it :)
<asac> anyway... all the automagic is painful
<asac> explicit flags for the world ;)
<asac> nevermind
<av`> I'm building it on my buildd
<av`> to check
<asac> av`: its already uploaded
<asac> and accepted
<asac> if it fails again i will resign from my job
<asac> ;)
<asac> av`: so devhelp might have a chance as its not on CD
<av`> asac, yeah, seb told me it's not really needed atm
<av`> asac, it ftbfs again
<av`> asac, jk :P
<asac> av`: dont do that :-Ü
<asac> i am completely overworked ... hung over and what not atm
<av`> ehehe :)
<asac> so these kind of jokes make me jump out of window
<av`> lol
<av`> sorry then :)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse-plugins/2.28.1-0ubuntu3
<av`> asac, if it would really ftbfs I would have done it for you so you could have moved to something else
<av`> but worked
<asac> but seriously. i think for next release i should create a bunch of pbuilder tarballs and actualyl test something
<av`> yep
<asac> av`: well. the problem would not to do it, but that release managers will kill me ;)
<av`> :D
<asac> slangasek probably didnt sleep for the whole night and waits for all the bits to be there so he can fire up the ISO run
<asac> and i stressed him completely by my xulrunner/firefox etc. uploads today
<av`> yeah, so another ftbfs on seahorse-plugins wouldnt be accepted by him
<asac> it probably would
<asac> but i am not sure i would get anything in after that
<asac> like a High importance bug in network-manager -> blocked ;)
<asac> you can basically always argue that high importance bugs in apps are not important for the whole release
<asac> especially at this time
<av`> but everything went fine, good work
<av`> going to study now
<asac> av`: thx.
<av`> see ya late night
<asac> av`: btw, i think your work is improving quite a lot
<asac> since you came back :)
<asac> just wanted to say that ... but forgot yesterday
<av`> asac, thanks a lot, I'm doing a focused work and yeah, it's going great so far
<asac> i think your work got better when you switched to the most recent nick name
<av`> lol
<asac> not really sure you are still the same ;)
<asac> like a butterfly ;)
<av`> maybe im not the old bluekuja
<asac> the new one ;)
<av`> I'm his transformation
<av`> yeah :)
<asac> meta-morphosis
<asac> ttyl
<av`> yeah, it happened for a human
<av`> not only for animals then :)
<av`> cya later
<av`> have a nice day
<asac> u2
<eagles0513875> back
<eagles0513875> hey bdrung
<bdrung> eagles0513875: hi
<eagles0513875> how are you
<bdrung> busy. the term started again
<eagles0513875> trust me i know the feeling of being back in lectures :(
<eagles0513875> 3rd week and already have 3 tests one down 2 to go this week
<LLStarks> asac. bug 438868 is probably compiz related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438868 in firefox "Address bar autocomplete doesn't always work" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438868
<asac> LLStarks: yes. thats what i thought
<asac> bdrung: term? university?
<bdrung> asac: yes
<asac> have fun
<asac> 3g is good during lectures ;)
<bdrung> i won't ;)
<asac> ... if you lost the wifi password ;)
<bdrung> LAN is even better.
<bdrung> download with GBit ;)
<bdrung> GBit/s
<asac> nah. 3g is much better i tell you ;)
<asac> especially when everone has lan + wifi ...
<asac> ;)
<bdrung> asac: how fast is 3g?
<asac> quite good
<asac> normally you get like 300k
<asac> down
<asac> and up is almost the same
<asac> sometimes much more
<asac> and sometimes ... especially if you are in a train its far less
<asac> the good is that you can use it almost everywhere
<asac> so no need to bother about stationary behaviour
<asac> free-flying mode possible ;)
<asac> mac_v: did you drop nm-device-active icon from last theme?
<asac> or was that link shuffeling?
<asac> something must have changed
<asac> 18:41 < NoelJB> ** (nm-applet:2390): WARNING **: Icon nm-active-device missing: Icon 'nm-active-device' not present in theme
<asac> that was seen during upgrade
<asac> could be that its harmless - but could be pretty bad
<mac_v> asac: i dont think there was ever an icon by that name. that icon is for what device?
<asac> mac_v: well. that icon must exist if nm-applet complains about it ;)
<asac> its odd though
<mac_v> asac: i meant in humanity theme :)
<asac> mac_v: maybe you guys shipped a link to that and now you retargetted that link?
<asac> mac_v: this guy uses human theme
<asac> is that humanity-icon-theme?
<mac_v> bug # ?
<asac> mac_v: no bug. its hot. was pinged in nm while that guy updated his sytstem
<asac> with todays theme
<asac> well... with todays updates ;)
<asac> its definitly transitional . just want to understand why that icon was there before ... and was used ... and now is gone
<mac_v> i dont remember any icon or symlink being made as "nm-active-device"
<asac> only explain i have is that you guys shipped nm-active-device ... linked it maybe as nm-device-wired ... and now moved the nm-device-wired link somewhere else
<asac> mac_v: who did todays changes?
<asac> i got it too now
<asac> upgraded to todays theme
<asac> ** (nm-applet:3496): WARNING **: Icon nm-active-device missing: Icon 'nm-active-device' not present in theme
<mac_v> there was no humanity had an update today , the latest is 0.4.1ubuntu5
<mac_v> asac: i think the icon is a new name from nm applet which humanity doesnt have
<bdrung> asac: 300 kB/s or kBit/s?
<mac_v> there was no humanity update today*
<asac> mac_v: ok its really applet. sorry for the alarm ;)
<asac> bdrung: i never use bits
<asac> a byte is the minimum full data unit i consider ;)
<bdrung> ;)
<mac_v> asac: what is that icon for? is it a new naming where -active- is used for panel and ...
<asac> bdrung: its pretty decent. when secondary home had broken wifi i used it as primary work connection for a few weeks ;)
<asac> even uploading mozilla stuff etc.
<bdrung> asac: yes really fast then (compared to dsl, wlan)
<asac> and uploads were not much slower than normal dsl
<bdrung> asac: but lan at the university is still faster
<asac> bfiller: from german mirror i usually get like 1100K down and just 180K up
<asac> hehe
<asac> sure
<asac> but you cannot be in free-flying mode
<asac> ;)
<mac_v> asac: even so why isnt the nm applet falling back to the default icons from hicolor? i think nm didnt ship the icon too ;)
<asac> freedom is more important than speed ;)
<asac> mac_v: its something unrelated
<mac_v> phew :)
<asac> mac_v: its happening when a icon gets removed from disk that is already opened etc.
<asac> nothing to do with fallback
<asac> would be a theme "fallover feature"
<asac> sounds like an interesting idea ;)
<bdrung> asac: i only need a fast server to test the speed there (the maximum was 8 MB/s)
<asac> i think fta uploads chromium in like 3 seconds ;)
<bdrung> asac: that's fast
<asac> yes ;)
<asac> bdrung: he told me that the rotating dput thing in terminal causes CPU to peak ;)
<bdrung> wow
<asac> which i find ... interesting ;)
 * asac wants that problem ... would promise to fix it ;)
<bdrung> ;)
<asac> bdrung: so finland folks hav a right to get 100Mbit/s by law by 20015
<asac> 2015
<asac> bdrung: deutsche telkom reiterated a year ago that they think copper is the future
<bdrung> by 20015 we have 100 Mbit/s, too :p
<asac> i wouldnt be so sure ;)
<asac> i wanted to kill myself when i read that telekom statement :)
<asac> actually kill someone else ;)
<bdrung> asac: please don't. let someone other do that ;)
<asac> hehe
<bdrung> asac: hopefully we have 30 Mbit/s at home next year
<asac> i wanted to go for kabeldeutschaldn when i move to a new home
<asac> i definitly deny to be a customer of DTAG again even if they have the 50 thing ;)
<asac> also i have this inner feeling that dsl is a major problem in my life ... ;) so i am looking forward to do something else
<asac> i just remember me sitting here and replugging modems/routers all the time ... or just getting hourly resets etc.
<micahg> asac: there's no xulrunner metapackage AFAICT
<asac> micahg: whats the context? hi ;)
<micahg> hi, depends on xulrunner (>=1.9~
<micahg> xulrunner refers to 1.8
<asac> micahg: hmm. which packages did i close that way?
<asac> can you reopen them?
 * asac had hoped that this mess is over
<micahg> xulrunner-dev points to 1.9
<micahg> I mean 1.9.1
<micahg> conkeror and galeon
<asac> micahg: indeed. what a mess
<asac> wonder why i mixed that up ;)
<asac> wee only hav e-dev as meta package for xulrunner
<micahg> asac: also, did you get my not about 3.6 building with official branding
<micahg> *note
<asac> micahg: email? i didnt even look at email today :/
 * asac feels miserable ;)
<micahg> no
<micahg> in here
<asac> oh
 * asac scrolls up
<micahg> 3.6b1+build1 built with official branding
<asac> if no mail i should really get whats going on here ;)
<micahg> it was about 9 hours ago
<asac> micahg: hmm. ok.
<micahg> is that ok?
<asac> micahg: so in the past we shipped betas as official branding
<micahg> ok
<asac> that was when firefox-3.0 was out
<asac> but now we stopped doing that for 3.5
<micahg> does mozilla ship betas as official branded?
<asac> my guess is that the rules script changes were done on 3.5 branch only
<asac> and need to be also applied to 3.6 and 3.7 branches
<asac> can you check that?
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> It says (alpha) in the menu
<asac> micahg: unclear. i am sure they did for 3.0 betas. but not so sure about 3.5. but we definitly do not do that anymore
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I was wondering why I was so lucky to have FIrefox 3.6 :)
<asac> micahg: essentially, now that final is out, we need to review  _all_ changes that were committed to 3.5 branch and check that everything is also on 3.6 branch
<asac> i think we also made changes how the .desktop files are treated etc.
<asac> so before doing that we shouldnt look at these things in the branches directly
<asac> rather first be sure we have everything in sync ;)
<asac> also identify why things were just committed there
<asac> so we can learn how to better do it in future ... e.g. almost every time we should commit everything first to current highest version branch
<asac> then  to next ... and then eventually to current default ubuntu brnch
<asac> jdstrand: btw, i think we get worst timing again
<asac> jdstrand: afaik sec update is 28th. so lets hope they do another respin or something ;) ... though i think its unlikely its going back for a full other week
<asac> so mabe 28th is best if we want to update same day ... or friday is best if we want to update three days after.
<asac> but given how huge this update is we might want to wait a full week ;)
<LLStarks> asac, are you glad that that bug is compiz related?
<asac> [reed]: is nss/nspr you talked about in .4 or .5?
<asac> LLStarks: why would i be glad about a bug
<asac> LLStarks: i am not the person that is happy when bugs go somewhere else
<asac> i prefer them to stay in my domain of expertise because thats where i can best help
<LLStarks> glad, as opposed to something more profound and deeply-ingrained in the code
<jdstrand> asac: hmmm... I think friday has to be the way to go. otherwise we are messing with CD respins, especially if there are regressions
<asac> LLStarks: i am glad that you could track down
<asac> jdstrand: friday is day-after-release?
<jdstrand> asac: yeah
<asac> jdstrand: ok. and since we have soyuz we are not blocked by ugly archive copies or something?
<jdstrand> asac: if it is super serious, then I advise talking to slangasek
<jdstrand> asac: no-- soyuz is not an issue
<asac> jdstrand: i dont think talking to slangasek will change anything on whether we can or cannot do that ;)
<asac> jdstrand: i definitly dont want to put the update out on wed
<asac> and thu is release ... so fri sounds quite good
<jdstrand> alright, good. :)
<fta> jdstrand, i'm still stuck with my kvm. and #ubuntu-virt is desperately quiet :(
<fta> asac, acroread (from the partner repo) installs tons of copies of the pdf plugin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297683/
<fta> asac, .. but nothing in our xul dir
<asac> fta: i think the mozilla location also works
<asac> shouldnt be installed in all those 3.* versions
<asac> oh
<asac> thats a link thing right?
<asac> odd
<asac> yeah
<asac> dpkg -L ?
<fta> it does. i just wanted to remove the plugin (i prefer the system/external pdf viewer for the web)
<asac> fta: most plugins dirs are a link there
<asac> so its probably two or even just one copy
<asac> i guess three: firefox/ ... mozilla/ ... and firefox-addons/plugins
<asac> what is /usr/lib/firefox-minefield/plugins/nppdf.so
<asac> ?
<asac> why do you have a  firefox-minefield
<asac> ?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/297686/
<fta> i think it's in postinst
<fta> firefox-minefield is from m-d, my upstream nightly repacks
<asac> fta: is that upstream nightly repack in a branch? or are you really repacking the upstreamtar.gz thigns=?
<fta> the latter
<asac> urgh
<asac> in postinst?
<asac> oh now
<asac> please tell me its in firefox-addons/plugins ;)
<asac> oh no
<asac> so much dirt :(
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ pastebinit /var/lib/dpkg/info/acroread.postinst
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/297690/
<asac> hmm cannot see where they copy it in the firefox folders
<fta> that's acroread jaunty, as there's no version for karmic :(
<asac> still
<asac> where are the .so things coming from
<asac> also ... whats going on with the icons
<asac> why is that needed in postinst
<fta> i use acroread (even if i hate non free stuff) because evince takes too much cpu, and the rendering is ugly (both text and pictures)
<asac> fta: do you have a link to the .dsc at hand?
<fta> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/acroread/
<asac> anyway
<fta> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/acroread/acroread_9.1.3-1jaunty1.dsc
<asac> i think all the versioned firefox things arent a problem
<asac> at least there is a link
<asac> so it would overwrite the firefox-addons location multiple times
<asac> ouch
<asac> acroread-9.1.3$ ls
<asac> AdbeRdr9.1.3-1_i386linux_enu.deb  debian
<asac> no. i will not proceed down that road ;)
 * asac forgets what he just saw
<jdstrand> fta: ask kirkland and/or soren in #ubuntu-server then. I saw them earlier
<jdstrand> fta: though someone else might be able to help in there too
<fta> jdstrand, i guess i should just file a bug :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/297586/
<jdstrand> fta: possibly, but they may know about it already
<fta> but i have no error to paste for the boot failing, other that it doesn't work, i have no other info
<jdstrand> fta: I vaguely recall seeing a bug regarding Windows and kvm
<jdstrand> fta: soren and kirkland are the ones who maintain kvm and libvirt in Ubuntu. they should be able to help
<asac> does *bsd work well with kvm too?
<jdstrand> asac: it certainly used to, though I haven't tried recently
<jdstrand> I had openbsd in a vm and I believe kees had freebsd (6?) in there
<asac> good. probably worth trying to get netbsd on that ;)
<jdstrand> heh, you picked the one I don't know about :P
<asac> heh. i like netbsd best (based on a real low amount of work i did)
<asac> i tried all and when i ended up in issues netbsd was always quiet obvious by reading scripts etc.
<asac> imo freebsd tried to introduce more smartness ... which seems to more difficult
<jdstrand> possibly unsurprisingly, I was a fan of openbsd
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah. i found openbsd to be a a bit unobvious too
<asac> ;)
<asac> but last time i really used it was a bit ago ;)
<jdstrand> I've been phasing out my obsd installs in favor of ubuntu. I down to maintaining one obsd machine
<jdstrand> s/I/I'm/
<asac> jdstrand: right. now i remember why i didnt like openbsd ;) ... it wasnt possible to tune the uptime ;)
<asac> jdstrand: like here: http://www.jwsdot.com/tuptune/#freebsd
<asac> thats the dumpest thing i ever did ;)
<asac> openbsd resets the tcp timestamps for each connection
<jdstrand> heh
<asac> so no uptime with nmap ;)
<asac> "The good of NetBSD is that the 2 Hz timestamp ticker is able to produce really great values like 5 years or something." ;)
<asac> not even sure if thats still true
<jdstrand> wow. if they can go 5 years without a CVE in the kernel, that is pretty impressive
<jdstrand> granted, all the BSDs have far fewer CVEs in their kernels
<asac> jdstrand: i think its 8 years or something at max
<asac> if you dont have any port open
<jdstrand> and by far, I mean *far*
<asac> when was the last tcp/ip exploit?
<asac> like in 2.2?
<asac> (on linux)
<jdstrand> there was an sctp one relatively recently
<jdstrand> but I don't recall offhand
<jdstrand> but it you can get a user account on a system with a local root exploit, that is nearly as good
<jdstrand> (eg, bad cgi/php script...)
<asac> sure
<jdstrand> most of the linux CVEs are DoS
<asac> yeah. but there must be a http server without a vulnarability that allows you to exploit a normal html static load ;)
<jdstrand> local DoS
<asac> yeah
<jdstrand> and a local DoS is kinda like 'so?'
<jdstrand> it is easy enough to do that without an 'exploit'
<asac> i assume a local DoS is usually a memleak in kernel?
<asac> at least a real dos ... wouldnt htink that just overload can be a Dos
<jdstrand> it's usually stuff that'll make it oops
<asac> ah ok
<asac> yeah. but thats a real issue on a multi-user system ;)
<jdstrand> sure. but a user can do an overload type of thing to achieve something similar
<asac> jdstrand: is there a thing like ulimit for CPU?
<asac> guess VM ;)
<jdstrand> ulimit -a
<asac> oh ;)
<asac> cpu time               (seconds, -t) unlimited
<asac> err ... is that an absolute value? per-process?
<jdstrand> I don't consider resource exhaustion interesting. I was just saying that if you can perform a resource exhaustion attack, and you can make the kernel oops, there isn't a tremendous practical difference
<asac> New package: synce-multisync-plugin (universe) [0.9.0-4.1 → 0.9.0-6ubuntu1]
<asac> odd package name ;)
 * asac off ... will check later for things
<micahg> oh, apt-pinning for a PPA doesn't seem to work right
<micahg> asac: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/prism
<micahg> xulrunner-1.9.1-dom-inspector  	                 Package not available
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> apt-pinning is working in aptitude, but not in update-manager
<fta> jdstrand, fyi, i just file bug 456602
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456602)
<jdstrand> fta: cool, I'll try to confirm it
<micahg> asac: ugh
<asac> ugh
<micahg> you made a ff3.0 package in ff.35?
<fta> lol, i typed guess instead of guest
<asac> micahg: sorry ... what do you mean?
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f327d82ca
<asac> so yes. i think i invented a non-existing abrowser-3.0 ;)
<asac> yes
<fta> oh, we can edit comments now
<micahg> but that caused bug 456598 and possibly more
<asac> micahg: thats a transitional package ... thats the way to ensure that users dont get stuck with something old, not supported, not working etc.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456598)
<asac> micahg: transitaional packages is: you put in the empty package into the new source that is supposed to take over
<asac> that transitaional package depends on what the new installed package should be
<micahg> yes, but in this case, I think a transitional for ff3.0 uis a bad idea
<asac> and you add provides: oldpackage, replaces: oldpackage (<=newversion)
<micahg> it'll screw with depends
<micahg> and stuff
<asac> micahg: not sure
<asac> what you mean
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/bugs/456598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456598 in mozvoikko "incorrect Breaks statement forces removal because of newer firefox-3.5" [Undecided,New]
<fta> who are all those poor "Also notified" people? i pitty them, zillions of emails a day
<asac> fta: subscribers of the package
<asac> so if you subscribe to the whole package you get listed thre
<asac> fta: but its per package ... you can also do that on "ubuntu" i think
<asac> but thats a bad idea ;)
<asac> micahg: afaik mozvoikko does not work in firefox-3.5
<micahg> asac: well, then the package itself has an incorrect control file
<asac> most likely
<micahg> and apparently the user was using it in 3.5
<fta> asac, i see the same names in ff, libvirt, kernel, lp, whatever, i guess they are bug control or something
<asac> i mean ... the breaks probably wasnt added there for nothing
<micahg> it breaks 3.0
<asac> micahg: if mozvoikko was fixed the breaks should have been dropped
<fta> or just crazy
<asac> micahg: mozvoikko breaks 3.0?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> that's the problem
<asac> it should break 3.0 << 3.1~
<asac> not in general
<micahg> and the transitional package has 3.0
<asac> thats a mozvoikko bug then
<micahg> I wonder how many other packages like that?
<asac> i would think not many
<asac> we ensured that everything was transitioned
<micahg> transitional ff3.0 seems counterintuitive
<asac> no
<asac> thats the _only_ way
<micahg> transitional ff makes sense
<asac> no
<asac> firefox-3.0 can be installed alone
<jdstrand> fta: how much ram do you have?
<asac> we cannot not transition them
<heikki> mozvoikko works with ff-3.5
<asac> heikki: sure.
<jdstrand> fta: and did the iso boot or you saw the error before the iso booted?
<asac> the Breaks: was simply a packaging bug
<asac> even my bug ;)
<heikki> :)
<heikki> could you fix it?
<fta> jdstrand, i have 2GB of RAM + 6GB of swap, i tried with 512M and 1.5G, same result
<heikki> afaik it is not necessary to have that Breaks-field, is it?
<jdstrand> fta: did the iso boot? ie, did you start install and then later see the error, or did it error out after storage completed?
<fta> jdstrand, the libvirt error is when installing.. the thing in text mode asking you to accept the license, choose the partitioning. it seems to work fine until it asks to reboot
<asac> heikki: yes. thats true. i think when i added that i was not sure if the template install.rdf makes the right thing
<jdstrand> fta: http://www.mail-archive.com/fedora-list@redhat.com/msg51978.html
<asac> heikki: so good point.
<asac> heikki: oh
<asac> heikki: so what is generated as minVersion?
<asac> isnt that 3.0?
<fta> the shutdown part produces the error, then nothing. if i manually start the resulting vm, i see nothing past the bios
<jdstrand> fta: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=500968
<asac> problem i think was that it was 3.0, but the binary was not compatible with 3.0 because its built against xulrunner 1.9.1
<heikki> MOZVOIKKO_FF_MIN  = 3.0a9pre
<jdstrand> fta: I'll update the bug
<asac> heikki: yeah. so i will just patch that
<heikki> file mozvoikko.config
<jdstrand> fta: you said this works with jaunty?
<heikki> ok, thanks
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 500968 in libvirt "virt-manager traceback on shutdown of qemu-kvm -no-acpi guest" [Medium,Closed: duplicate]
<heikki> um, i'm not sure if that file is used at all, there is also a setting MOZVOIKKO_FF_MAX  = 3.0
<asac> heikki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297760/
<asac> does that look ok?
<asac> heikki: huh. for me that max is 3.6a1pre
<heikki> oh, wait..
<heikki> could be some old version then...
<fta> jdstrand, yes, i've used several VMs created with that same ISO file on the same H/W. it was fine. i stopped using those VMs for a while, but I recently needed to use them again, my old VMs refused to boot, then i tried to create new ones, and here i am
<heikki> yes it is 3.6a1pre
<heikki> so your paste looks good
<asac> heikki: ok.. i changed tbird and sm too
<asac> randomly took 3.0b2 ... as i think that was already against 1.9.1 branch
<asac> for sm i used 2.0b1 ... also imo 1.9.1 branch build
<asac> fta: do you remember when sm and tb switched to 1.9.1?
<fta> micahg, asac: ff 3.5 FTBFSed
<asac> is 3.0b2 and 2.0b1 a good guess?
<heikki> thunderbird doesn't use xulrunner for a spellchecking
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> daily?
<asac> upstream landed something?
<asac> thats odd
<asac> thought they are in build3 freeze or something
<asac> heikki: tbird 3?
<heikki> afaik it won't work yet
<asac> heikki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297766/ thats the thing i will land
<asac> doing a quick test build and then uploading
<asac> micahg: actually you are somewhat right about the ffox-3.0 transitional package ... the initial plan was to not do that
<heikki> looks good
<asac> micahg: but we found out that _all_ packages are marked as manually by germinate ... so all CD install would have got stuck
<asac> that was not the plan ;)
<asac> so we go for good old transitional packages
<asac> a tad late in cycle of course
<asac> but usually you just do it and then fix all the rdepends
<fta> asac, http://hg.mozilla.org/comm-central/log/3645d6bc085b/mail/config/version-191.txt
<fta> 2009-01-07
<asac> ok a1pre
<asac> hmm
<fta> well, no
<asac> well b2pre is probably good guess
<fta> that's the 3.0 / 3.1 split
<asac> or are we even not ahead of that?
<asac> ah ok
<fta> 3.1 is using moz-central, so 1.9.3 now
<asac> heikki: ok seems that min version is honored, but max version not
<asac> heikki: like http://paste.ubuntu.com/297769/
<asac> fta: whats the current tbird version? b3?
<heikki> I think that upstream has left it for a packager to decide
<asac> hmm seems we are at 3.0pre
<fta> 3.0pre
<asac> yeah
<asac> good so 3.0b2 is at least not higher ;)
<asac> heikki: micahg: uploaded
<heikki> thanks.
<asac> welcome. good that it was spotted ;)
 * asac gett a bit more confident that important issues somehow bubble up and are not missed
<asac> sigh awesomebrowser patch _again_
<asac> have to check how to get rid of that somewhat
<asac> fta: micahg: oh
<asac> i know whats going on
<asac> we have to drop a patch
<fta> feel free
<asac> i had to prepatch the branding fixes i committed to the branding branch
<fta> less patches is always good for us
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah. well that was just thzere for today
<asac> i will create the karmic branch now
<asac> and then uncommit from .head
<asac> err uncommit ;) ... remove i mean
<fta> yeah (not uncommit plz)
<fta> jdstrand, *sigh*
<fta> and there's not even a ppa up to the task
<micahg> asac: did you see the issue with prism?
<asac> micahg: no
<asac> i assume it doesnt work at all
<micahg> depends on xul-1.9.1-dom-inspector
<micahg> whcih doesn't exist
<asac> heh
<asac> i have to check that
<asac> prism should have been updated in karmic
<micahg> should I file a bug?
<asac> maybe we can do that in this turn
<micahg> asac: do you need a bug to remind you?
<fta> xul-1.9.1-dom-inspector should exist, otherwise, if you drop xul 1.9 for the archive, dom-inspector would be lost
<asac> micahg: bugs only remind me by new mail ;)
<asac> micahg: but i think we need a bug
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll file one
<asac> fta: well. dom-inspector is gone from upstream source
<asac> micahg: thx
<asac> micahg: if you want to can do the update too ... but we probably should check that it actually works while we are at it
<fta> really? hm, maybe, i don't remember
<asac> fta: yes. they dropped it ... and put it in an independent projet ... just like pyxpcom
<micahg> update prism, or a new package without the depends?
<asac> or it was constantly broken
<asac> cant remember anymore, but explicitly dropped it
<asac> micahg: well. first try if a new package works with 1.9.1 at all
<micahg> asac: is this high or critical?
<asac> micahg: dont know. i think high is high enough ;)
<asac> critical is probably more like: if you install it wipes your hard-disk ;)
<micahg> well, package won't install in karmic now
<micahg> so isn't that critical for the package?
<asac> there are no strong definitions imo
<asac> i guess its probably quite critical for the package ... yes
<asac> though removal of data would be worse ;)
<asac> its a personal thing
<asac> whatewver you want ;)
<asac> fact is: we have to fix this
<micahg> yes
<asac> and high is high enough to justify an upload in freeze
<micahg> I can test tonight
<asac> thx
<asac> its no real hurry. universe fixes canstill be done
<asac> just main is done now
<micahg> high is correct :)
<asac> didnt know there is a "correct" ;)
<micahg> I checked in the -bugs channel :)
<asac> k
<asac> probably good for a second opinion
<asac> the importance is kind of mixed thing in ubuntu
<micahg> asac: there is a wiki page
<asac> usualy its "package" importance ... until you milestone and target for release
<asac> then its more like "how bad is it for the whole release"
<micahg> actually, should I assign the prism bug to me?
<micahg> yeah, importance seems to be distro wide
<asac> micahg: sure. in case you find that you cannot follow up, just reassign to me :)
<micahg> I originally thought it was package wide
<asac> and ping ;)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so, I'll look at it tonight
<asac> my personal word is: dont take importance too serious ;)
<asac> just rough estimate is good enouhg ... it should suite your own worklist workflow
<asac> and not confuse others ;)
<asac> fta: should i keep the 3.1 name for .karmic branches?
<asac> and we fix that in one run ?
<asac> or start using 3.5 now and we fix the others later?
<asac> fta: oh also ... i saw that the branding branch for abrowser is kind of hard coded in mozclient
<fta> asac, we should rename asap
<asac> can we move that to the package itself ?
<asac> now i created a -3.5 branch
<asac> but bot still pulls from non veresioned
<asac> which is ok atm, but we should fix that before we bust our security updates
<fta> "branding branch for abrowser", i think we only have 1 for the 3 firefox
<asac> fta: thats not possible
<asac> fta: they changed branding entities
<asac> so i had to fix that
<asac> luckily we had one for 3.0 already
<asac> and its also used in mozclient
<asac> and i expect them to change branding entities again in future ... so we need major version branches
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/awesome-browser-branding-3.5
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/awesome-browser-branding-3.0
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/awesome-browser-branding
<fta> but http://paste.ubuntu.com/297801/
<asac> fta: oh cool. so its in the package
<asac> grewat
 * asac needs to commit that before doing the .karmic branch
<fta> so awesome-browser-branding-3.5 is not used
<asac> fta: atm. es.
<asac> fta: but 3.0 is used
<asac> and since i had to fix the non versioned branch now
<asac> i made a -3.5 branch
<fta> asac, rename all the branches in lp, i'll rename in the bot
<asac> fta: one second
<asac> currently pushing this commit
<asac> then lets do it
<asac> fta: only .head branches ... ;)
<fta> yes
<asac> and the new .karmic branch will be 3.5
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: ok i have an up-to-date copy ... so i am safe ;)
<fta> please do 3.6 too
<asac> yes
<fta> and .head.daily too
<asac> ok renamed firefox-3.1.head to firefox-3.5.head
<asac> renamed firefox-3.2.head to firefox-3.6.head
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.6.head
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.5.head
<asac> looking at dailies now
<asac> ok done
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox/firefox-3.5.head.daily
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox/firefox-3.6.head.daily
<asac> thats all=
<asac> ?
<asac> ok me prepares .karmic branches
<micahg> I wish you could throw '/me' in the middle of a sentance
<asac> shit
<asac> can someone try to branch the karmic branch?
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.5.karmic
<micahg> sure
<fta> it's huge
<fta> done
<fta> Branched 489 revision(s).
<asac> good
<fta> Standalone tree (format: 1.6)
<micahg> asac: I think the icons that tb2-gnome-support uses have changed in karmic
<asac> i got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297808/
<asac> zr: ERROR: exceptions.AssertionError: second push failed to complete a fetch set
<asac> dont know if i want to file abug ;) ... probably should
<fta> hm
<asac> ok .karmic branch lowered version
<asac> so now xulrunner
<fta> hm, i still have an old firefox-3.1-qt.head branch
<fta> and an even older firefox-4.0.head
<asac> yeah
<asac> maybe mark as abandoned for now?
<asac> in launchpad?
<asac> and rename?`
<asac> like firefox-4.0.head.thatbecame.3.1.abandoned
<asac> or
<fta> watching my 100+ branches locally
<asac> fta: remote is more important to get rid of clutter ;)
<asac> for us at least :)
<asac> not sure how many living-dead branches i have though
<fta> i'm concerned by my --remember, if i just push, i will recreate the old branches
<asac> like things that havent been touched for 130 weeks ;)
<asac> i assume those are obviously abandoned
<asac> lp:~mozillateam/iceape/debian-1.1.x   	  	 1  Development   	 2007-04-24 11:42:11 CEST
<asac> 130 weeks ago
<asac> 78. * New security/stability upstream rel...
<fta> lol
<asac> fta: at best go through all branches you have locally and push --remember to some randome location that isnt a real location
<asac> hmm
<LLStarks> debian's license-anal attitude doesn't make sense.
<asac> shouldnt matter  as long as you dont just do --force
<micahg> LLStarks: Ubuntu's license schema is a little more open
<asac> LLStarks: it doesnt make sense based for projects with some goals ... if your goal is to provide an always free distribution that cannot disappear because it gets sued and so on
<asac> then it makes sense
<asac> also debian isnt really that strict
<asac> they have non-free
<asac> there are other distros with _only_ free stuff
<asac> if you say they are anal because they dont let in licenses that conflict
<asac> then its plain wrong
<asac> its illegal to ship stuff that uses GPL and is itself licensed whatever else ... i
<asac> f its incompatible its illegal ;)
<asac> ubuntu has a similar attitude to licensing
<asac> only big difference is that we allow non-free icons in
<LLStarks> yet we love mozilla's public license and binary graphic stacks
<asac> under the assumption that they can be easiyl replaced
<micahg> and we allow Firefox in main :)
<asac> LLStarks: somewhat yes. but MPL is really a mess
<asac> its not really feasible to require you to keep your stuff 6 month online
<asac> what happens if you dont have money anymore or something happens with your hosting etc. ;)
<LLStarks> would people have a ****-fit if we shipped abrowser?
<asac> or the world blows up
<asac> LLStarks: not sure. we intentionally didnt choose iceweasel
<asac> not because we think its wrong for debian. but because we think there is too much wrong understanding about why and what caused this
<asac> like: mozilla thinks that debian wanted to ship low-quality ;)
<asac> mozilla == mozilla community folks
<asac> and the world thinks something that is highly biased by misinformation
<asac> they might have read a slashdot article or a bunch of rants etc. ;)
<micahg> asac: is that menu translation worth throwing in?
<asac> micahg: prism?
<micahg> bug 448683
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/448683)
 * micahg kicks ubottu
<micahg> bug 448683
<asac> launchpad is really bad mood today
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/448683)
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/bugs/448683
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/448683)
<asac> identi.ca is also in bad shape :/
<asac> cannot send a dent through webinterface
<micahg> change  slovak translation of menu entry     in firefox-3.5
<asac> hmm
<asac> micahg: for karmic?
<micahg> yeah
<asac> can you tag that as karmic-updates ... and since thats afe enough we can also add it to the branch already ... maybe verify that this guy is really LP admin of slovak
<asac> i might do another upload of trivial stuff
<asac> so we can stack that alrewady
<asac> in worst case it goes out in sec update
<asac> tag == milestone ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: hi buga
<asac> ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: so ... i heard that a huawei linux patch landed?
<asac> i duped your bug ... was that uploaded yet?
<asac> duped your duped bug ;)
<micahg> asac: done
<asac> micahg: proposed against .head or .karmic?
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<asac> bonas evening
<BUGabundo> asac: let me check bug mail
<asac> k
<BUGabundo> I read the linux bug two days ago
<micahg> idk, I didn't do anything yet?
<BUGabundo> very *very* nasty bug
<asac> yes. but i thought it was fixed and i duped your bug into that
<asac> micahg: no
<BUGabundo> if we go GOLD without a fix
<asac> micahg: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.5.head ... https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.5.karmic
<asac> micahg: imo its enough if you propose it against .head and tell that you want a cherry-pick to .karmic
<micahg> ok, so you want me to make a branch for it?
<asac> at best add your name like [...] in .head changelog so the cherry pick will automatically do the right thing
<asac> micahg: no ... just propose the .desktop update against .head
<micahg> the reported is a member of the slovak translators
<asac> and say that you want it to be cherry-picked to .karmic
<micahg> ok, a merge request?
<asac> micahg: thats the usual way
<micahg> ok
<asac> we should talk about a better way soon i guess ;)
<micahg> that's what I was asking
<micahg> So I assigned to em
<micahg> me
<asac> yeah
<asac> micahg: so basically we want this everywhere
<asac> not sure if we have translations for 3.7/3.6 at all
<micahg> asac: probably
<micahg> I'll check
<asac> but if .desktop has it we should follow the rule of thumb to not land something on branches if it isnt landed on more experimental branches
<micahg> at least for the desktops
<asac> yes
<fta> grrr, karmic ships with a 2~3 months old libvirt, 2 upstream releases late
<fta> where are our package bzr branches?
<asac> good question
<asac> maybe code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/package ?
<asac> fta: you just need to find a bug that was fixed
<asac> usually the branches get auto attached there
<asac> well ... fixed in upload ,)
<asac> checking ffox upload
<asac> something a bit older
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/236853
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236853 in firefox-3.5 "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in NSSRWLock_LockRead_Util()" [High,Fix released]
<fta> i expected something like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/libvirt
<asac> fix uploaded end of sep
<asac> launchpad doesnt like me ;)
<asac> slow
<asac> fta: yes. there are brnaches
<asac> lp:ubuntu/jaunty-proposed/firefox-3.5
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/jaunty/firefox-3.5/jaunty-proposed
<asac> hah
<asac> ~ubuntu-branches
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/
<asac> that must be huge ;)
<asac> guess launchpad goes down now ;)
<asac> wow
<asac> 1  → 100  of 179152 results
<asac> too bad
<asac> one cannot step down ... like
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/
<asac> or https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic
<fta> found it, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/libvirt/karmic
<asac> yeah
<asac> now we understand ;)
<asac> !libvirt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libvirt
<asac> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<asac> that should probably also have the launchpad and the branch page
<asac> and also respond to source package names ;)
<asac> !source karmic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source karmic
<asac> !source firefox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source firefox
<asac> !libvirt source
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libvirt source
<asac> hmm
<asac> !package firefox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package firefox
<asac> !package firefox-3.0
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asac> !info firefox
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> that one i mean
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 128 kB
<asac> hehe
<asac> !info libvirt
<ubottu> Package libvirt does not exist in karmic
<asac> !info libvirt0
<ubottu> libvirt0 (source: libvirt): library for interfacing with different virtualization systems. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1ubuntu12 (karmic), package size 395 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<BUGabundo> asac: just got a strange pop up
<asac> !info libvirt/source
<ubottu> Package libvirtsource does not exist in karmic
<BUGabundo> and nm-applet blew
<asac> BUGabundo: yes
<asac> BUGabundo: thats a daily bug
<BUGabundo> soemthing about not albe to find necessary resources
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> debian has 0.7.1 and they already moved to policykit
<asac> we targetted it for karmic-updates
<asac> one second
<fta> i need 0.7.2
<BUGabundo> reported :)
<asac> today
<asac> i got it NoelJB got it ... now you
<asac> guess its High
<asac> ;)
<asac> bug 456468
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456468)
<BUGabundo> bug 456468
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456468 in network-manager-applet "upgrade triggers nm-applet "resource not found" ... missing icon "nm-applet-device"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456468
<BUGabundo> bots like me better :)
<BUGabundo> subbing
<micahg> asac: your patch got accepted :)
<asac> micahg: which one?
<asac> the one?
<asac> ;)
<asac> one liner
<micahg> mozilla bug 521780
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 521780 in Add-ons Manager "extension upgrade with a moved location breaks extension manager" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=521780
<asac> good
<asac> well. i was sure it was
<asac> wouzld
<asac> ;)
<micahg> so, I know what I'm working on, asac, you're fixing the FTBFS for ff3.5 daily?
<asac> micahg: yes right now
<asac> ;)
<asac> thx for remidng
<micahg> ok
<asac> done
<asac> rev 490
<BUGabundo> asac: this FF annoying yellow bar about restarting FF, is *annoying*
<micahg> BUGabundo: I think it's supposed to be :)
<BUGabundo> its ANNYOING
<BUGabundo> I already pressed the cross
<BUGabundo> I don't want to hear more about it!!!
<asac> BUGabundo: screenshot
<asac> BUGabundo: if you get that ... you are close to getting a bad firefox ... so better restart
<asac> the warning does what its supposed to do ... it stays there
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> uploading
<asac> if you dont restart your ffox will go bad
<BUGabundo> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot.png
<asac> yes
<asac> restart
<asac> ;)
<asac> more i cant say ;)
<jcastro> know your rights!
<asac> well. if you dont restart soon worst thing is that in some rare occasions you might even loose data
<micahg> asac: I hope you didn't delete debian/patches/series :X
<micahg> :x
<asac> or end up with otherwise corrupted data in profile etc
<asac> shit
<asac> micahg: i will uncommi and fix comment
<asac> sorry ... bad practice ... i know
<fta> how come will we ship karmic with 78 outstanding merges and 255 updated merges just for main??
<BUGabundo> restarting FF
<micahg> asac: better ;)
<asac> fta: i think there is no general answer
<asac> fta: i will try to figure out if this cycle something went wrong in our process
<asac> but lots of outstanding merges are most likely packages maintained here
<asac> like network-manager
<micahg> asac: where can I find tagged builds from mozilla?
<asac> not sure if someone blacklisted it from that list already
<asac> good question
<asac> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/
<asac> i would think there
<micahg> releases?
<asac> maybe
<asac> mostlikely
<asac> but not sure
<asac> [reed]: ^^ ?
<asac> hmm. i know there are build3 builds out there for 3.5.4
<asac> but no folder like that
<asac> micahg: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/3.5.4-candidates/
<asac> so here http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/
<micahg> ah
<asac> seems they put candidates there
<micahg> so I need to respin my 3.6b1
<asac> not sure if they keep them around though
<micahg> build2 is out
<asac> micahg: if you made a build1 ... then yes.
<micahg> I do the same process?
<asac> micahg: so if you simulate what we would do in a "normal" security/stability update you would just flip the text you added in current topmost changelog
<asac> but besides from that follow same procedure
<asac> e.g. not a full new release
<asac> changelog-wise
<asac> but not sure if you have branches at all for those
<micahg> but I get-orig-source again like alst time?
<asac> yes
<micahg> ok
<asac> just with new tag
<micahg> got it
<asac> micahg: check out how i document security stability updates in stable branches like .jaunty etc.
<asac> i think for beta build1,2,3 it should be similar
<fta> https://merges.ubuntu.com/main-trend.png
<asac> not stability/security update of course ;) but rather "beta release build1 (FIREOFX_...BUILD1)
<fta> our libvirt is too different from debian, too much work for me just to try if it fixes my problem :(
<micahg> DO I add a new comment or just edit the current one, since it's not official?
<asac> micahg: what i meant above is that you edit the build1 comment
<micahg> ok
<asac> open it with UNRELEASED again
<asac> edit
<asac> upload ;)
<asac> adjust version of course
<micahg> it should say unreleased?
<asac> so if you previously had like 3.5.1+build1-0ubuntu6 ... you would go to
<asac> 3.5.1+build2-0ubuntu1
<asac> micahg: well. if things go to anywhere official we close changelogs. as they might potentially get released. if you want to simulate that process, then you close it for the upload
<asac> but reopen in case build2 comes ... because that basically means that the build1 got never released
<micahg> well, I changed unreleased to karmic since I needed to upload
<asac> so process is: "release" a +build1 to some staging area
<asac> in case that gets officially released later upstream we copy that to the real release area
<asac> in case it doesnt we upload +build2 to t he staging area
<asac> same game
<asac> thats why build2 is not a new changelog entry
<micahg> I didn't make a bzr branch for it
<asac> because build1 never hits the release channel ... just staging
<asac> micahg: right. for upload you always need to release (technically)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> just wanted to make sure I didn;t mess something up
<asac> no. if you do it in your ppa and dont do a branch you want to get into .head
<asac> then you cannot do much wrong
<asac> except choosing a wrong version
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/446146 still no updates :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446146 in linux "Huawei E169 USB dongle not working with kernel 2.6.31-12.40" [Medium,Fix committed]
<asac> oh ok
<asac> so it was really just committed
<asac> too bad
<asac> BUGabundo: its a karmic-updates bug
<asac> will get released in first kernel SRU
<asac> which i would think will happen pretty soon after release
<BUGabundo> asac: SO BAD :(
<BUGabundo> SRU is really bad
<BUGabundo> anyone using livecds won't have internet
<asac> well. thats the process
<micahg> I hope they fix ath9k
<BUGabundo> so how are those users expected to upgrade?
<asac> its like a big boat ... driving through a whole with high speed
<asac> so you cannot really stop at some point or change a different route
<asac> micahg: what ath9k issues do you see?
<asac> regular disconnects (like NM disconnects) ... or regular packet loss?
<micahg> wireless disconnects semi-frequently still
<asac> or bad state and need reboot
<micahg> need to modprobe -r and add back after suspend
<asac> disconnects like: really drops or package loss?
<micahg> both
<BUGabundo> asac: for me and lot of users
<BUGabundo> it warrants the ship date to be changed
<BUGabundo> its a critical bug
<micahg> BUGabundo: maybe go poke #ubuntu-kernel
<asac> they wont do a kernel upload before release i think
<asac> problem is that we release time based
<BUGabundo> let me update the bug then
<BUGabundo> asac: it's a critical bug
<asac> that has risks and has benefits
<BUGabundo> should be considered
<asac> it is considered
<asac> its fix committed
<BUGabundo> leaving users stranded without internet
<BUGabundo> is not a solution
<asac> it is not considered to hold back the release
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> i cannot say thats right or wrong :) ... answer is that i dont know
<BUGabundo> so bye bye internet
<asac> i know that if one is struck by a bug
<BUGabundo> me and many other users depend on 3G modems
<asac> then its critical for one self
<BUGabundo> I haven't been able to access intenet on my laptop for 3 weeks now
<asac> BUGabundo: so basic idea is that you upgrade with jaunty on ... and all the updates get automatically installed.
<micahg> asac: last release was after freeze
<asac> BUGabundo: so in theory it could be added to release notes
<micahg> they could upload another fix
<BUGabundo> prob here is no updates!
<BUGabundo> those with net to get updates will get the newer kernel too
<BUGabundo> as long as it is available as soon as release
<BUGabundo> the prob here is users on livecd installing a fresh system
<asac> the problem with the kernel is that you cannot just upload it and hope all is fine
<asac> so if you upload it and everything breaks its a mess
<asac> its a real huge overhead to do a release
<asac> firefox is a huge overhead too for security updates
<asac> lots of testing
<asac> but by far not as much that you need on a kernel
<asac> so you upload that and then all different hardware testing and all stuff needs to be rerun etc.
<asac> and QA has to stop ...s tart from scratch
<asac> all vedded and community tested images, trashed
<BUGabundo> I understand that
<asac> its not easy ... not saying that there is no potential improvement ;)
<BUGabundo> if it can't be done on time
<BUGabundo> it should be delayed
<BUGabundo> I know its bad pub
<BUGabundo> I know pleanty of ppl are counting on it
<BUGabundo> but a critical bug for a big subset of users
<BUGabundo> is not acceptable
<asac> yes. but problem is that all hardware that doesnt work or regressed will be critical for whoever has that hardware
<asac> so you woul dhave to fix _all_ hardware regressions
<BUGabundo> its a 3 week bug
<asac> thats not possible
<BUGabundo> an huge regression
<asac> for the hardware affected
<asac> yes.
<asac> the closer you get to release the higher threshold you get on things that will be considered release critical
<asac> i agree that its not obvious what would hold back a release
<BUGabundo> 10% users affected enough?
<micahg> asac: is this ok for a changelog entry?   * Test release of 1.9.2 beta 1 build 2 (FIREFOX_3_6b1_BUILD2)
<BUGabundo> how about all the bad pub??
<asac> micahg: yes.
<BUGabundo> its not something that can be fixed _after_ install!!!
<asac> BUGabundo: users usually boot livecd
<asac> if that device does not work you know that you cannot use it
<BUGabundo> and no net there
<asac> so you wouldnt install
<BUGabundo> how many will test 3G there before install?
<BUGabundo> if I give a CD to someone
<asac> if you upgrade ... you know that upgrading on first day is proably a bad idea - just out of common sense
<BUGabundo> they install it
<BUGabundo> and endup without net
<BUGabundo> I know, 2 years ago
<BUGabundo> we didn't even had support for it :)
<asac> BUGabundo: you give a CD to someone to test. they test it and if it works for them well they install it
<BUGabundo> but now, we depend on it
<asac> thats how it should be imo
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. its a problem. as i said, all hardware regression is critical for those that have that hardware
<asac> if we follow through with what you would like we would never release
<asac> because every new kernel version will hav hardware regressions
<BUGabundo> I know
<micahg> BUGabundo: you can fix after install with a wired connection
<asac> so thats why if it doesnt really matter when you release
<asac> we would need to look at "how much hardware regressed"
<asac> compre that to jaunty
<asac> yes. and in worst case most people will be able to get net somewhere
<asac> wifi from friend/neighbour
<asac> or lan
<asac> in internet cafe
<asac> opf course annoying
<asac> but checkout what happens if you give a random guy to install a pure windows
<asac> on a blank system
<asac> they will have no net ...m aybe no keyboard, nothing ;)
<asac> ugly vga graphics card. ;)
<asac> so user has to go to internet cafe and download all kind of drivers ... on a separate machine and then copy that somehow over ;)
<asac> not saying thats something we should compare with
<asac> just that we should compare same things
<asac> and not forget what how good/bad other things are
<asac> still we should have an idealistic goal ... zero bugs
<micahg> asac: currently at 70k+ open :)
<BUGabundo> asac: I've entered my view on the bug :)
<BUGabundo> lets hope for the best
<asac> but what any OS needs is not a "easy way to get a perfect install on random hardware you found or build together"
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah
<asac> continue .... it needs "mass factory installs of LTS" ... ;)
<micahg> asac: can I use the same tarball for xulrunner and firefox?
<asac> micahg: no
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: well. its probably the same inside
<asac> but i wouldnt rely on it
<asac> needs knowledge of the mozclient details
<micahg> ok, I'm building a new one for firefox
<asac> micahg: you could help fixing the LOCAL_BRANCH feature for mercurial
<asac> so you can just have one local branch
<asac> ;)
<micahg> maybe someday
<asac> hehe
<asac> right
<micahg> where is that, in mozclient?
<micahg> or in actual hg?
<asac> micahg: you can do ./debian/rules get-orig-source ... LOCAL_BRANCH=/path/to/local/clone/of/hg/or/git/or/bzr/tree ;)
<asac> so it will not get the initial clone from the remote location
<asac> rather update the existing checkout/clone
<asac> and use that to prepare orig
<asac> much faster
<asac> ;)
<asac> micahg: oh "where" ;M)
<asac> its in Mercurial.pm
<asac> or something
<micahg> yes, but in m-dev?
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> ther eis a mozclient/ directory in source
<micahg> is there a bug for it?
<asac> i had it on my personal todo list
<asac> let me check
<fta> asac, there's a bug in my LOCAL_BRANCH code in m-d, remember?
<asac> yes
<asac> thats what i am talking about
<fta> oh, ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-21
<asac> fta: past midnight ;)
<fta> the bug is just that it should create and populate the directory if it's missing
<asac> riught
<asac> i will paste it to the bug now
<asac> it looked not hard to fix when i looked
<asac> bug 456789
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456789)
<asac> fta: oh. i think the need for the daily CVS branches just vanished as we take over firefox-3.0 ;)
<micahg> asac: yeah, this is kinda crazy : added 32578 changesets with 156373 changes to 49869 files (+7 heads)
<asac> so i wont file a bug on CVS LOCAL_BRANCH
<asac> unless you think we want that at somepoint anyway
<asac> micahg: right ;)
<fta> aren't nspr and nss still in cvs?
<fta> well, we don't daily build them anyway
<asac> hmm
<asac> yes we dont want dailies for them
<asac> the branch policy is not understood ;)
<fta> prism?
<fta> nope, svn
<asac> yeah
<fta> and it seems dead too
<asac> is svn buggy too?
<asac> well.
<asac> i will talk to plasticmillion
<asac> i think it works
<asac> so its probably in maintenance mode
<fta> the package is a mess, too many hacks around old .webapp files
<asac> ok. who was that at last UDS that wanted to work on prism?
<asac> i mean on a prism app navigator or something
<asac> he started a spec iirc
<asac> got it
<asac> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-prism-webapp-repository
<asac> yeah rainct
<asac>    3.
<asac> 1. Create a webapp Repository for prism
<asac> 2. ship that repository in a _single_ ubuntu package
<asac> 3. extend prism with a app repository browser the user can use to navigate the DB and add applications out of it.
<asac> 4. define the process and requirements websites to be added to such a package.
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rainct/prismapps/trunk
<asac> hmm does that work?
<asac> me checks
<asac> he .. .it really works somewhat
<asac> nice
<asac> so maybe a good start ;)
<asac> to make a good prism experience in ubuntu
<asac> not sure if we should rather look for a more upstreawm solution
<asac> i guess i should ask him what he wants ;)
<asac> micahg: anything you need from me still before i drop out?
<micahg> I don't think so
<asac> did i forget to sync something or so?
<asac> ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> cu then
 * asac off
 * BUGabundo $ echo sleep > /proc/sys/human/BUGabundo; reboot
<asac> ola
<eagles0513875> hola
<asac> Nafallo: hey ;)
<asac> Nafallo: are you there?
<asac> Nafallo: did you try blueman DUN stuff?
<asac> (from blueman dailies)?
<asac> walmis made a new upstream release ... so if that works we might consider getting that still into the archive
<asac> and wonder if you would be willing to help ;)
<Nafallo> asac: only from the karmic archive. but sure. can do.
<asac> Nafallo: cool. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blueman/+bug/457038
<asac> walmis will add info about this release to that bug ...
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/457038)
<asac> Nafallo: oh. karmic archive still works with NM 0.8?
<asac> hmm
<asac> Nafallo: i assume you are working now ... so lets check that this evening?
<asac> have to travel a bit over lunch time and do other stuff ... so that would work here
<Nafallo> asac: dunno what NM I have. is 0.8 the one in karmic?
<asac> yes
<Nafallo> in that case yes.
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> lets check later tonight. will try to get walmis to put the rrequired info in this bug
<Nafallo> oki
<eagles0513875> heyo
<asac> [reed]: is moz doing something wrt US export restrictions?
<asac> [reed]: i assume since ffox gets mirrored there is not much you can do
<Nafallo> asac: have you packaged it yet?
<asac> Nafallo: no ... thats one of the things that needs to be done ;)
<asac> i would think its just a new upstream tarball
<asac> but i am not really python-fu king
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> !language | asac
<ubottu> asac: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<eagles0513875> :P
<asac> !dontfoolasac | eagles0513875
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontfoolasac
<asac> ;)
<Nafallo> asac: go do it then you lazy... ;-)
<eagles0513875> hahahha
<eagles0513875> Nafallo: why dont you do it asac is far from lazy
<Nafallo> eagles0513875: because I'm busy making the release happening :-P
<eagles0513875> hes the king of this team probably works the hardest out of half the people that idle in here
<Nafallo> eagles0513875: without the servers = no release ;-)
<eagles0513875> true
<asac> Nafallo: if you cannot do it ... all fine
<eagles0513875> lol
<Nafallo> asac: not at the moment for sure :-P
<asac> just had you in mind since you were MOTU and used blueman ... ;)
<Nafallo> have to wire up another server
<asac> kk
<eagles0513875> asac: i really look up to u and the normal few like bdrung and av and andv
<eagles0513875> heheh tahts fun
<eagles0513875> i like server admin stuff
<asac> Nafallo: thought more like the evening
<eagles0513875> wish i could contribute some vm's here in malta for packaging and what not
<asac> but its fine
<Nafallo> asac: yeah. not sure if I'll have time thou.
<asac> will try to find someone else
<eagles0513875> Nafallo: nice download speeds btw from latest beta locations of server and kubuntu
<eagles0513875> getting 1mbps download most of the time
<eagles0513875> Nafallo: random question im trying to download the kubuntu beta iso and for some reason with ff the download stop then to start it again i pause it then play it again to get the download moving again
<eagles0513875> is that ff bug or something else
<eagles0513875> this is ff on win
<asac> windows has a crappy net stack still
<asac> feels like a bad router and MTU problem
<asac> but thats just my first idea
<eagles0513875> router = linksys router
<eagles0513875> does that mean that i probably need a firmware upgrade
<asac> could be provider
<eagles0513875> or to turn off my modem and router and turn back on
<asac> not necessarily your router
<eagles0513875> isp is crap here
<asac> could be your router, your windows, or provider ... i would suggest to manually lower MTU
<asac> and see if that helps
<asac> like try 1400
<eagles0513875> if i can figure out how on vista
<asac> eagles0513875: usually you set that for your network nick ... or your pppoe connection or something
<asac> nic
<fta2>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta2> 23466 root      20   0 2210m 2.0g 1412 R  191 51.4 144:20.11 kvm
<fta2> 17886 root      20   0 2442m  29m 1288 R  100  0.7 243:51.52 qemu-system-x86
<fta2> d'oh!
<fta2> jdstrand, ^^
<jdstrand> fta2: can you elaborate?
<fta2> i retried the same thing as yesterday but on a x64 quad core host
<fta2> it's very slow
<fta2> even with 2 cores and 2GB of RAM
<fta2> for some reason, virt-manager doesn't list the VM, so i have to use virsh
<jdstrand> fta2: can you paste the output of 'virsh dumpxml <vm name>'
<jdstrand> fta2: I noticed yesterday that you were launching virt-install as root. this is not usually needed. You should add yourself to the libvirtd group and use all libvirt commands as non-root
<fta2> jdstrand, i didn't initially, but as it didn't work, i looked at the wiki for instructions, it says to use sudo there
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/298342/
<jdstrand> fta2: that seems like a problem with the wiki
<jdstrand> fta2: the xml looks fine afaics
<jdstrand> fta2: perhaps the host is swapping or needs other <features>
<jdstrand> fta2: I'm not sure. I should note that I am not a libvirt/kvm guru-- I wrote the apparmor dirver, but others (perhaps in #ubuntu-server and/or #ubuntu-virt will be much more helpful than I
<fta2> ok
<jdstrand> fta2: obviously, if there are bugs in the apparmor driver, I'm the own to talk to, but others are going to be more knowledgeable getting windows going with kvm/libvirt
<jdstrand> s/own/one/
<jdstrand> I've only done that a few times, and it was long ago
<jdstrand> fta2: I'm not trying to be difficult. It's just that I want you to get the best feedback for your time
<fta2> np, i understand
<fta2> the thing is, if i file another bug and get another "WontFix because i don't have time", there's really no point in me spending time on this either. I should just switch to something more usable
<micahg> asac: prism's broke
<micahg> anyway to get 1.0b1 in ?
<Jazzva> asac: I submitted the fix for bug 452422. Could you please review it? https://code.launchpad.net/~jazzva/mozilla-devscripts/lp452422/+merge/13723
<Jazzva> Thanks :)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/452422)
<fta> ok, i'm also experiencing bug 228442
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/228442)
<fta> i'm sick of kvm & libvirt
<fta> (and of ubottu)
<micahg> fta: is prism 1.0b1 built already?
<kaddi> Hi, I have a problem with my Thunderbird. Nothing happens when I click on a link. (Default browser is set to firefox and I tried setting an alternative browser in about:config without success)
<av`> kaddi, since when TB has about:config?
<kaddi> av`: you go to options, tehn advanced and in the general tab you click "advanced configuration (about:config)" and you get it displayed. Otherwise you can look for it in prefs.js in your profile I suppose
<av`> kaddi, alwais worked for me
<av`> kaddi, is there a bug open for it somewhere?
<kaddi> it worked for me as well up til a couple of weeks ago
<kaddi> not yet, since I'm not sure if this is a bug or a missing setting
<kaddi> haven't looked for bugs yet
<kaddi> where should I look for bugs? launchpad?
<av`> yes
<av`> kaddi, anyway don't say I changed stuff on about:config just say TB options since about:config is more a ffox thing
<kaddi> ok
<av`> plus I don't you should hack config files directly
<av`> if the option on normal settings does not work
<av`> then we have a problem
<kaddi> av`: there is no option in normal setting that I am aware of where you can set an alternative browser. If there is I didn't find it
<av`> kaddi, don't have TB at hand, I use claws-mail
<av`> which allows you to define which browser you wanna open
<av`> directly in normal configuration
<av`> (cause it's highly customizable)
<kaddi> launchpad is deadslow
<av`> kaddi, try claws-mail
<av`> kaddi, if you want a slim mail client with high customizable options
<kaddi> I want my thunderbird to work most of all :p I've got years of emails stored and classified with it
<kaddi> but I'll give claws-mail a look
<av`> kaddi, your problem looks to me pretty strange
<av`> I've alwais managed to have my TB working all the time with links --> browser
<micahg> kaddi: I set a user.js file to open firefox for me
<micahg> then again, I want it to open ff3.6 instead of the default
<av`> kaddi, micahg will help you since he runs TB
<av`> ;)
<av`> kaddi, I've found the bug
<av`> kaddi, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/136303
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/136303)
<av`> kaddi, they suggest http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=910152&postcount=3
<av`> kaddi, to summarize
<av`> ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/*default*/prefs.js
<av`> user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "/usr/bin/firefox");
<av`> user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.https", "/usr/bin/firefox");
<av`> open up prefs.js
<av`> and add those lines
<av`> it should do the work from what they say
<av`> kaddi, plus they say this issue happened on karmic while it wasnt there for the two previous releases
<kaddi> yeah, just checked.. I guess I made that modification before closing TB last time, cause it is gone
<kaddi> and with it, it now works :)
<av`> so you upgraded and you found out the bug
<av`> great ;)
<kaddi> k, when I can reach launchpad, I'll add a post that I'm affected too and how I resolved it :) I guess they're not getting the default browser correclty. At least for kubuntu
<av`> kaddi, yeah, would be nice to have it fixed
<av`> and happy you fixed it
<av`> ;)
<kaddi> :)
<kaddi> ok, I posted :) Thanks for the help.
<av`> np
<av`> ;)
<kaddi> good night :)
<av`> u too :)
<BUGabundo> olá
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-22
<BUGabundo> boa noite. bed time
<[reed]> ugh, Firefox is using system sqlite?
<[reed]> on Ubuntu
<micahg> [reed]: yes, why?
<micahg> are they bumping minimum again?
<[reed]> because Ubuntu's system sqlite is not compiled correctly at all
<micahg> is that why we have issues?
<micahg> [reed]: is it something we can fix?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> what's the package name for firefox ubuntu wise
<[reed]> "firefox" is upstream
<[reed]> but what's the ubuntu one?
<micahg> firefox-3.5 right now
<micahg> firefox is the project and metapackage
<[reed]> There is no project in Launchpad named "firefox-3.5". Please search for it as it may be registered with a different name.
<[reed]> oh, so I still use "firefox"?
<micahg> for?
<[reed]> link this sqlite3 bug to firefox
<micahg> in ubuntu?
<[reed]> yes
<micahg> no, mark also affects distro, firefox-3.5
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> sorry, not very good at launchpad
<micahg> np
<[reed]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/229003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229003 in sqlite3 "Build sqlite3 with fts3 fulltext search " [Undecided,New]
<[reed]> how do I get rid of firefox
<micahg> is there an upstream issue in bmo?
<[reed]> there is for the second bug I'm going to file
<micahg> oh, let me see, I think you just change project to null
<micahg> fixed, I think
<micahg> [reed]: too bad we didn't find out sooner
<[reed]> yeah, I didn't know either
<micahg> we probably can't get that fixed till Lucid now
<[reed]> :/
<[reed]> well, the fix will be not to compile with system sqlite
<[reed]> if you can't fix the sqlite3 package
<micahg> how big of an impact is it for ff3.5?
<[reed]> it's big for Firefox 3+
<[reed]> not just 3.5
<[reed]> this has probably been causing problems for you for a while
<micahg> what are the symptoms?
<[reed]> awesome bar fail, private browsing not deleting everything, etc.
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> I'll add ff3.0 as well
<[reed]> rename null to firefox-3.0
<[reed]> :)
<micahg> can't
<micahg> project vs distro
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> lame
<micahg> I'm copying in the relavent part of our conversation
<[reed]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/457791
<[reed]> is the other bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457791 in sqlite3 "Build sqlite3 with SQLITE_SECURE_DELETE" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> well, if we're going to make a change to ff3.5 like this, it'll have to be soon
<micahg> are you posting the LP link upstream?
<micahg> otherwise, I doo it
<[reed]> I will
<micahg> ok, asac will get all this in the morning
<[reed]> yeah, this is a major issue... one that could possibly fall into the "Ubuntu can't use the term Firefox" category if it's not fixed somehow
<micahg> I don't know what issues we'll have with FF3.5 on the CD and not using system sqlite
<[reed]> have the CDs been built?
<micahg> No, freeze is SUnday
<micahg> final freeze is tuesday
<[reed]> k
<[reed]> so, is there some documentation on how to get the source for packages and create appropriate patches? I'll be happy to supply patches.
<micahg> you can branch the bzr branch lp:firefox/3.5
<[reed]> well, I mean for sqlite3
<micahg> oh
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> idk
<micahg> sources, just apt-get source sqlite3
<[reed]> and then is there some specific way to make the patch?
<micahg> [reed]: patching: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Patches?highlight=%28CategoryProcess%29
<[reed]> k
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> that was useless
<micahg> ugh
<[reed]> like, normal `patch`, or some ubuntu-specific method or what?
<micahg> debdiff is preferred
<[reed]> debdiff -- not familiar with that
<[reed]> see, that's what I'm looking for
 * micahg is looking
<micahg> [reed]: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<[reed]> cool
<micahg> [reed]: want some tips?
<micahg> or rather I have just one comment
<micahg> with LP, it's closes (LP: #XXXXXX)
<micahg> or something like that
<micahg> [reed]: sorry, for some reason I thought you were on karmic, generally, we provide patches to devel version first
<jcastro> [reed]: ugh
<jcastro> horrible timing
<[reed]> micahg: I took my format from some other entry in that same changelog.
<[reed]> but yeah, tips are appreciated
<[reed]> jcastro: <3
<micahg> [reed]: yes, but the other entry was from debian :)
<[reed]> ah
<micahg> we have it a little different so they can close issues for us as well
<micahg> I doubt the release team will consider modifying sqlite at this point since so many apps rely on it
<micahg> maybe for lucid
<[reed]> so, I think you should just use system sqlite for firefox then
<[reed]> that seems like an easy fix
<[reed]> yes, package gets larger
<[reed]> but it will only affect firefox
<micahg> you mean non-system sqlite
<micahg> I'll talk with asac in the morning
<[reed]> er, yes
<micahg> but that would also affect the CDs which have limited space
<[reed]> yeah
<micahg> how much does sqlite add?  latest CD is at 687MB
<[reed]> not much, I wouldn't think
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> amd64 at 698MB
<[reed]> let me look
<micahg> we might have to fix it in -updates
<micahg> idk
<micahg> I"m going to stop guessing now
<micahg> and wait for asac
<[reed]> $ du -hs libsqlite3.so
<[reed]> 496K	libsqlite3.so
<[reed]> that's in my mozilla.org firefox build
<[reed]> so, half a meg
<nilleb> hello everybody
<nilleb> i've a problem with fcntl64 on the .parentlock, firefox 3.5
<nilleb> i've no profile at all when starting FF, but I however get a "lock: permission denied" when starting
<nilleb> a strace says me that
<nilleb> stat64("/home/DOMAIN/xyz/.mozilla/firefox/wxr2z7j2.default", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0700, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0
<nilleb> open("/home/DOMAIN/xyz/.mozilla/firefox/wxr2z7j2.default/.parentlock", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0666) = 20
<nilleb> fcntl64(20, F_GETLK, {type=F_UNLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=0, len=0, pid=3215761396}) = 0
<nilleb> fcntl64(20, F_SETLK, {type=F_WRLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=0, len=0}) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<nilleb> close(20)                               = 0
<nilleb> stat64("/home/DOMAIN/xyz/.mozilla/firefox/wxr2z7j2.default", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0700, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0
<nilleb> open("/home/DOMAIN/xyz/.mozilla/firefox/wxr2z7j2.default/.parentlock", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0666) = 20
<nilleb> fcntl64(20, F_GETLK, {type=F_UNLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=0, len=0, pid=3215761396}) = 0
<nilleb> fcntl64(20, F_SETLK, {type=F_WRLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=0, len=0}) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<nilleb> close(20)                               = 0
<nilleb> somebody has an idea about the cause of this misbehavior?
<nilleb> the execution environment is an ubuntu 9.10, with likewise enabled
<asac> [reed]: there?
<asac> whats the prob?
<asac> i dont know, but the fact that we use system libs this cycle still was well known ;)
<asac> we will dump everything in this direction in lucid
<asac> update onw is kind of way off. we have to fix this in a SRU
<Mirv> here if you need me to do/check something for bug #429835 which seems to be fixed for most languages but at least not Finnish
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429835 in firefox-3.5 "[MASTER] chrome error when viewing untrusted https site using firefox with non en-US locale on karmic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429835
<asac> Mirv: well. talk to me earlier than today basically
<Mirv> just a second, starting my time machine
<asac> checking with arne now if we have a chance to fix it for last update run theoretically
<asac> nilleb: who owns your directory?
<asac> ls -l on those files
<nilleb> bellin-salarin@ly-qa-bellinux:~$ ls -Al .mozilla/firefox/wxr2z7j2.default/
<nilleb> total 36
<nilleb> -rw-r--r-- 1 bellin-salarin domain^users 20160 2009-10-22 09:31 bookmarks.html
<nilleb> drwxr-xr-x 2 bellin-salarin domain^users  4096 2009-10-22 09:31 chrome
<nilleb> -rw-r--r-- 1 bellin-salarin domain^users   153 2009-10-22 09:31 localstore.rdf
<nilleb> -rw-r--r-- 1 bellin-salarin domain^users   356 2009-10-22 09:31 mimeTypes.rdf
<nilleb> -rw-r--r-- 1 bellin-salarin domain^users     0 2009-10-22 09:55 .parentlock
<nilleb> -rw-r--r-- 1 bellin-salarin domain^users   347 2009-10-22 09:31 prefs.js
<nilleb> bellin-salarin@ly-qa-bellinux:~$ ls -al .mozilla/firefox/
<nilleb> total 16
<nilleb> drwx------ 3 bellin-salarin domain^users 4096 2009-10-22 09:31 .
<nilleb> drwx------ 3 bellin-salarin domain^users 4096 2009-10-22 09:31 ..
<nilleb> -rw-r--r-- 1 bellin-salarin domain^users   94 2009-10-22 09:31 profiles.ini
<nilleb> drwx------ 3 bellin-salarin domain^users 4096 2009-10-22 09:31 wxr2z7j2.default
<nilleb> bellin-salarin is the guy who executes firefox. DOMAIN\xyz in the strace should be replaced with DOMAIN\bellin-salarin
<nilleb> and \ should be replaced with /, as well.
<nilleb> if you like, I can as well make a chmod -R 777 * on the whole tree. it's brand new, it has been created by firefox itself on its last startup.
<nilleb> btw, i've done it, and the result doesn't change.
<asac> nilleb: what kind of partition is that?
<asac> something special? how do you mount it?
<nilleb> nope. it's a classical ext3 partition
<nilleb> i was reading some more about apparmor
<asac> nilleb: paste mount output
<asac> nilleb: apparmor shouldnt be a problem i would hope
<asac> but wont rule it out
<nilleb> bellin-salarin@ly-qa-bellinux:~$ mount
<nilleb> /dev/sda6 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<nilleb> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<nilleb> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<nilleb> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<nilleb> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<nilleb> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<nilleb> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<nilleb> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<nilleb> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<nilleb> none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<asac> for you setlk doesnt work
<nilleb> none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<nilleb> none on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<nilleb> /dev/sda5 on /media/gray type ext4 (rw)
<nilleb> rpc_pipefs on /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs type rpc_pipefs (rw)
<nilleb> none on /proc/fs/vmblock/mountPoint type vmblock (rw)
<nilleb> nfsd on /proc/fs/nfsd type nfsd (rw)
<nilleb> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<nilleb> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/ESKERCORP/bellin-salarin/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=bellin-salarin)
<nilleb> yeah, i can confirm :-)
<nilleb> I'd like to verify if other ps have the same problem, but i'm lazy and i'm not willing to code a fcntl sample
<asac> i havent heart of this issue
<asac> cat /proc/locks
<asac> please not here, but paste in some pastebin
<asac> compare the inodes in that locks proc thing
<asac> with ls -li ...path/to/.parentlock
<asac> Mirv: i disabled the po2xpi way of doing fi now ... so in case there is a run you wiill get the fix
<asac> not sure though if that run already happened
<asac> lets hope not ;)
<Mirv> asac: ok, thanks. let's see how it goes.
<nilleb> asac: http://pastebin.com/d5a7d86c9
<asac> nilleb: ps -eaf | grep firefox
<nilleb> bellin-salarin@ly-qa-bellinux:~/devperso$ ps -eaf | grep firefox
<nilleb> 1893211406 7181 5539  0 12:14 pts/0    00:00:00 grep firefox
<[reed]> asac: "onw"?
<asac> now
<asac> [reed]: i will check how good its to put that in a security update
<asac> or SRU ... if we decided to change the build flags of sqlite
<asac> rather than going to in-source
<[reed]> well, I think you just run less of a risk of issues with other things that use sqlite if you use in-source
<[reed]> but then again, other things may benefit from that flag being set
<asac> i know
<asac> but there are a bunch of things you cannot say
<asac> from firefox perspective its easy
<asac> in-source sqlite is safe
<asac> however, since we use xulrunner there are apps that also link against sqlite
<asac> and that busts things
<asac> either loading first system sqlite . .. and then booting gre will make the xulrunner use the wrong sqlite
<[reed]> ah
<asac> or the other way around a different version will be used by the app (e.g. the one from xulrunner=
<asac> so that needs some thorough testing
<asac> its the same like the in-source cairo
<asac> which even busts fonts of firefox completely
<asac> because you have a mismatch of gtk cairo and in-source cairo
<asac> i have to investigate that more. but i checked both options and the in-source cairo build was much more busted wrt to fonts
<asac> last time i checked
<asac> [reed]: the gtk cairo thing is imo a real issue ... you always rely on system gtk ... which always has a system cairo ... and then you ship your own cairo and force that on top ;)
<asac> butnothing to discuss quickly here
<[reed]> we knew you were using system sqlite -- just didn't know you weren't using the same compile flags
<[reed]> that's the problem :(
<asac> me neither
<asac> [reed]: most likely we will go to in-source in lucid
<asac> but in general we should establish a procedure
<asac> so we can check on all the other syslibs we might use
<asac> though i try to not do that now anymore ... so not sure if thats worth to start doing at this point
<[reed]> this all can't wait until lucid
<[reed]> this needs to be fixed in karmic's cycle sometime -- either now or in an update
<asac> 12:17 < asac> [reed]: i will check how good its to put that in a security update
<asac> 12:17 < asac> or SRU ... if we decided to change the build flags of sqlite
<asac> so yes. we will do something
<[reed]> SRU == ?
<asac> stable release update
<[reed]> k
<asac> thats a properly tested/staged update
<asac> compared to a security update that doesnt get a wide spread baking
<[reed]> what's the time difference?
<asac> [reed]: SRUs sit about a week in -proposed
<asac> if there are regressions we will obviously do one more iteration etc.
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> ok
<asac> so -proposed is basically the only way we have to do something that we think is risky
<[reed]> k
<asac> anyway. thanks for letting us know. needs to be fixed
<asac> for sure
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> definitely
<asac> i hope its just system sqlite buld flag changing
<asac> because starting to use in-source will be much more risky for the rest of the distro (as i explained above)
<[reed]> cool
<[reed]> let me know if you need any assistance figuring out stuff or anything from the Mozilla side
<asac> yes
<asac> i have to do a few more things today and hopefull start on the next security update batch tomorrow ... also the ubufox thing
<asac> [reed]: how to make chrome files unprivileged? is that a special hint in jar.mn?
<asac> or rather ship them in chrome://locale/... rather than content/...
<asac> i know about about handlers and all, but this seems to have passed by me ;)
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> ask in the bug? :)
<[reed]> gavin would know
<asac> Nafallo: archive.ubuntu.com is in bad shape ;)
<asac> is RC out?
<Nafallo> asac: don't think it is.
<asac> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main gnome-control-center 1:2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (dsc) Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45), connection timed out
<Nafallo> asac: (is slangasek awake yet?) ;-)
<asac> i didnt think its out
<asac> just because archive isnt responsind and sometimes takes 30 seconds to get the connection
<asac> did you make apache only have a pool of 10 ;)
<Nafallo> asac: I reach it fine fwiw
<Nafallo> asac: as do our monitoring
<asac> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.45)]
<asac> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.45)]
<asac> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.45)]
<asac> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.45)]
<asac> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.45)]
<asac> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.45)]
<asac> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.45)]
<asac> Nafallo: is that IP the one ?
<asac> or is that a round-robin and i have bad luck?
<asac> its really slow
<asac> now i got a connect, but "waiting for headers"
<Nafallo> asac: RRDNS, but the specific one you mention seems fine.
<asac> Nafallo: can you try that directly?
<asac> it took 10 seconds to get headers ;)
<asac> or even a bit longer
<asac> now getting 25k
<asac> if you say its good then its here ;)
<Nafallo> asac: I just used the direct hostname in firefox.
<asac> now stolled
<asac> stalled
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> jdstrand: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=445164
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 445164 in Private Browsing "Private data not properly cleared from SQLite database" [Major,New]
<asac> jdstrand: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/457791
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457791 in firefox "Build sqlite3 with SQLITE_SECURE_DELETE" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<asac> i think all since hardy are affected
<jdstrand> asac: noted. please fix in the next security update, referencing the bug in the changelog and I'll be sure to add appropriate text to the USN
<asac> jdstrand: thats a systemsqlite update
<jdstrand> oh, I misread
<asac> jdstrand: my plan was to upload to -proposed as i am not sure if that has any regressions
 * jdstrand goes to reread
<asac> jdstrand: basically we dont use the same flags as mozilla for their in-source sqlite
<jdstrand> right, I see that now
<asac> we have to check how to establish processes to fix that in future ... but for now this feels more like something that should sit in -proposed for a bit
<asac> and then go to security with an advisory
<jdstrand> asac: ok. so, yeah. this should go to -proposed like you said. maybe you can get your legions of tests for the next security update to enable -proposed, install sqlite3 and give feedback in the bug, then we can pocket copy to security
<jdstrand> asac: please build it in your ppa, and I can pocket copy to -proposed
<asac> right. i will prepare it in mozilla-security ppa and the we can push it to -proposed etc.
<asac> right
<jdstrand> sounds great
<asac> jdstrand: we already can copy to karmic-proposed?
<asac> would like to do all in one run
<jdstrand> no
<asac> hmm
<asac> sure?
<asac> ;)
<asac> in the past we could upload to -proposed before release iirc
<jdstrand> but if people test the karmic package in mozilla-security, then that can be noted in the bug
<jdstrand> asac: I didn't think they were open yet. perhaps ask an ubuntu-release member?
<asac> ack
<asac> ok so its reallly just unapproved queue
<asac> jdstrand: any USN i should put in?
<jdstrand> asac: no. the bug number is fine
<asac> ok
<jdstrand> asac: mozilla is the *only* set of packages that we pre-assign a USN
<asac> kk
<asac> right since we dont put the details in there
<asac> makes sense
 * jdstrand nods
<jcastro> asac: do we have a list of expected flags and whatnot from mozilla for system libraries?
<jcastro> like, you'd think there'd be a list somewhere?
<asac> jcastro: we should establish a process so we get such a list i think
<asac> atm its in the code
<asac> upstream
<asac> but not in a way that we can easily extract that automatically i think ... though that might be possible to do
<jcastro> [reed]: can you ask someone what things mozilla expects out of platformy things?
<jcastro> [reed]: I'd like to avoid "oh hey, fix this or you can't call it firefox" type problems a week before final ISOs if you know what I mean. :p
<asac> jcastro: if you ask the question that way, the answer will be "do not use system libs" ;) .... and i am thinking about moving there in lucid
<jcastro> heh
<asac> the other important aspect i think is to get pre-notification if they consier to bump
<asac> their requirements
<jcastro> asac: let's do it the chrome way and just shove everything in /opt
<jcastro> *kidding*
<asac> so for us its hard to rush out a new upstream lib in two weeks
<asac> hehe
<[reed]> jcastro: well, if we update a lib within our source, we expect downstream to be using that version -- either the in-source version or a system version that's built the same way
<[reed]> we have code that depends on such things
<jcastro> right, I'm just saying, if you expect an external library to be built a certain way there should be a list of those
<[reed]> yeah, we're thinking about some type of test or something
<[reed]> we already have configure checks for version numbers
<[reed]> but, we don't have anything for build flags
<[reed]> I'll talk to mconnor
<micahg> asac: hi
<micahg> asac: what do we do with prism?
<asac> micahg: hi
<asac> micahg: does prism work at all?
<asac> bug #456598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456598 in mozvoikko "incorrect Breaks statement forces removal because of newer firefox-3.5" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456598
<micahg> no, I tested prism
<micahg> tried to change xulrunner to 1.9.1
<micahg> and it didn't work
<micahg> there's an xpi type file in there with a min and max version
<micahg> and I didn't have a chance to alter it yet
<micahg> can we get prism 1.0b1 in?
<micahg> I think fta said it was built already in the bug
<asac> micahg: if we think that the current version won't fly, then thats the right way, yes
<micahg> but I couldn't find it
<micahg> asac: I can try to hack it a little more, but the version is 2 years out of date
<asac> micahg: the version was never bumped. check the daily ppa package
<asac> that is 1.0b2+something
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> but we'd need to release the stable 1.0b1 I think
<micahg> I have to go, will you be online in a couple of hours?
<asac> micahg: i think there were not many commits after 1.0b1 ... i think its even 1.0 what is currently in head
<micahg> 1.0 hasn;t been released yet
<micahg> I'll be back in about an hour
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<fta> dtchen, I wanted to play a bit with world of goo, the sound is unbearable :(
<fta> another sdl game
<fta> (it was fine a few months ago, same h/w)
<micahg> fta: do you have a version of 1.0b1 that would be ready to go?
<fta> nope, but it should be as simple as downgrading d/changelog from the PPA
<micahg> how do I get the source for 1.0b1?
<micahg> oh, neever mind
<micahg> I know how...
<fta> same as ff, just find the tag
<micahg> prism uses svn I htought?
<fta> yes
<micahg> svn in m-dev is broke I thought
<fta> is it?
<fta> the local branch feature, maybe, but here, it's not needed, it should be fine
<fta> brb
<micahg> fta: I won't be able to get to songbird until next week
<micahg> I've got a work project I need to finish
<fta> k
<fta> btw, tons of red in the dailies
<micahg> ugh
<asac> trunk
<asac> xul ffox and tbird 3
<asac> as it seems
<micahg> libcairo was bumped
<micahg> or jsut cairo
<micahg> 1.8.8 is min for trunk now
<asac> okay
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f37ed649
<asac> like that?
<micahg> yep
<asac> fixed
<asac> xul 1.9.3
<asac> tbird 3?
<asac> is probably something else
<micahg> Patch bz466250_att349521_fix_ftbfs_with_cairo_fb.patch does not apply
<micahg> asac: if I can package prism late tonight and it works, should I try to get it in?
<asac> micahg: is the daily broken atm?
<micahg> yes
<asac> micahg: if you have prism fixed I would vote for getting it updated. yes.
<micahg> ok, I'll see what I can do when I get home tonight
<micahg> I think the 25th is the final archive freeze
<asac> micahg: yes. but i wouldnt stress it too much. prism needs still FFe etc.
<micahg> well, it's totally  broke now in karmic from what I can tell
<asac> yes.
<asac> still FFe ;)
<asac> even if its just a simple sign off
<micahg> I know
<micahg> I've already gotten 2 of them approved this cycle :)
<asac> nice
<asac> i think i can sign off FFe
<asac> (for prism)
<fta> BUGabundo, do you use "shared folders" in virtualbox?
<BUGabundo> ye
<BUGabundo> debian host with XP client
<BUGabundo> why fta?
<fta> BUGabundo, how does it work? i mean, where are those folders supposed to appear?
<BUGabundo> something similar to samba I guess
<BUGabundo> you access it via a special localtion provide why guest additions
<BUGabundo> \\vbox\SHARENAME
<fta> hmm
<BUGabundo> what fta?
<fta> i have no idea what i'm doing here
<fta> i'm a noob in windows
<BUGabundo> hahahahahahahaahah
<BUGabundo> fta: Start -> Run -> \\vbox\WHATEVERNAMEYOUGAVESHAREDFOLDER
<BUGabundo> of course, first you need to install guest addicions
<micahg> asac: 2 motu-release people needed for FFe
<BUGabundo> and create a shared folder on VBox admin control
<asac> micahg: ?
<micahg> asac: you said you can sign off on FFe
<asac> micahg: i always thought they delegated that to me for mozilla extensions/plugins and so on
<micahg> idk
<micahg> maybe if you say ok, 2 would ack
<micahg> idk
<micahg> I just know what I had to do for the other packages
<asac> yes. but i think they delegated it to me ;)
<micahg> ok, well, I'll subscribe you when I subscribe motu-release
<asac> yes.
<asac> i wont see it though
<asac> so better tell me ;)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll ping you if I finish tonight
<asac> micahg: you can file the bug now
<micahg> we already have one
<asac> no need to wait for a package
<asac> ok
<asac> wasnt aware there was a FFe bug
<micahg> but I can't subscribe motu-release until I have everything ready :)
<micahg> no, but there's an upgrade bug
<micahg> bug 246822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246822 in prism "Prism should be updated to new upstream version 1.0b1" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246822
<asac> ok check that it works and i will get the acks
<micahg> ok, but I can't do that till I get home, so about 7 or 8 hours at least
<asac> i asked for an ack from the release folks
<micahg> asac: from the wiki: Please note that we expect requesters to have an updated package already  prepared and tested! You will need this anyway to provide proper build  logs.
<asac> so we dont loose time in case we have the fix
<asac> nah
<asac> well. it was me who requested it ... so if its wrong, i am the one who failed :)
<asac> usually i asked for FFe before i uploaded ;)
<asac> with a rational, why its needed etc.
<micahg> yes, but you have the tested package already ready generally
<micahg> I don;'t havet that yet
<asac> sure.
<micahg> do I need to make a bzr branch for prism?
<asac> there is a bzr branch
<asac> parent branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/prism/prism/
<fta> BUGabundo, doesn't seem to work. "Error: unspecified error"
<BUGabundo> humm
<micahg> ok, should I propose a merge then when I'm done?
<BUGabundo> works for me on debian
<BUGabundo> not sure we have some but hitting us
<BUGabundo> I read some user on +1 with a similar prob
<asac> prism (1.0b2+svn20090813r49078-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<asac> that seems good
<asac> i think its 1.0
<micahg> asac: you want me to package head or the tagged 1.0b1?
<asac> i would think head
<asac> it wasnt touched for ages
<micahg> apparently there's a b2 build, but they're not releasing it yet
<asac> micahg: http://pastebin.com/f604d2b0d thats the first part of the patch ;)
<asac> micahg: last time i talked to upstream guy the release situation was confusing
<asac> he released something, but never tagged it or bumped the install.rdf in svn
<micahg> ok, is there someone I can chat with upstream?
<asac> he wanted to fix that, but i am not sure
<asac> his nick is plasticmillion
<asac> on irc.mozilla
<asac> but he is not there atm
<Mook_sb> asac: he's Matt now
<asac> oh ;)
<asac> not online either
<Mook_sb> asac: while I'm here, http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.planning/browse_thread/thread/2fcd83608b62d5ce may be interesting to you. (msgid krKdnWrTb5QzJUrXnZ2dnUVZ_t-dnZ2d@mozilla.org)
 * micahg has been watching
<micahg> it's quite interesting
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-23
<asac> Mook_sb: yeah. thats kind of tough ... but interesting
<asac> and yeah. seems like they want to shake off all reuses of their platform
<asac> i am not sure they want. but this way will probably mean there is no chance for embedders or even other xulapps to keep up to speed
<asac> but its also consequent ... and i personally accepted that this will happen
<micahg> they're having trouble with their own apps keeping up SM/TB
<micahg> I guess that's why everyone's migrating away from GRE
<asac> i guess TB will survive a bit longer
<asac> than SM
<micahg> well, the SM team is hyped up about the new release
<micahg> they plan on launching soon
<asac> hyped up?
<asac> ah
<asac>  ok
<micahg> very excited
<asac> sure. the problem is that last release was from same branch as ffox 2.0
<asac> so it took till now to get the new release done
<asac> granted, there was quite some work done too (not just porting)
<asac> but now they hear that they need to get things ready for 1.9.2 ... :)
<micahg> yeah, well, we're kinda in the same boat as they are in terms of migration (granted our migration is a little easier)
<asac> easier?
<asac> cool
<asac> i have  need help porting hardy to 3.6
<asac> ;)
<micahg> are we going to try to do that?
<asac> and yes. we sit in the same boat ... but more on the outside ;)
<mconnor> Tb3 is pretty awesome, fwiw
<asac> yes it is
<asac> only thing is mem consumption
<asac> but the new search rocks ;)
<asac> the UI is a bit inconsistent ... i would think in the long run the main mailvinwdow will move more in a similar direction
<asac> micahg: we kind of have to
<asac> reinvent ourselve. tracking full upstream releases
<micahg> because it's LTS?
<asac> somehow ... dont ask me how now
<asac> micahg: yes. 1.5 years to go when 3.0 goes eol
<asac> but same for jaunty
<asac> but i think hardy is a bit tougher
<micahg> yes, but jaunty has 3.5 already
<asac> micahg: jaunty doesnt have 3.5
<micahg> yes it does
<asac> it has a preview ...
<micahg> in universe
<asac> yes. its not a so big issue to move the app
<micahg> it's the same app with the branding turned off
<asac> but we also have other embedders that use the same rendering engine
<asac> we probably have to port all apps that have remote content exposure
<micahg> ugh
<asac> thats probably the minimum set we can argue. and all apps that are in main of course
<micahg> that means backporting what we jsut did for karmic to jaunty
<micahg> and hardy
<asac> micahg: only that in hardy there are more apps ;) ... asa webkit is almost non-existing ;)
<asac> and in jaunty too
<asac> i think hardy has the most
<asac> with intrepid having no real difference
<asac> and jaunty slightly less because webkit started to grow
<asac> but epiphany in main is a mess
<asac> the 1.9.1 port will be not so nice ;)
<asac> and epiphany-webkit is not feature complete enough to just drop that in as a forced replacement
<micahg> what is debian doing with this stuff?
<asac> they probably will surrender. usually i gave them all the backports i made
<asac> and even did the uploads
<asac> now they ride the upstream minor updates
<asac> but major updates will be a tough thing for them
<asac> if not impossible
<micahg> asac: http://browsing.justdiscourse.com/2009/10/08/debug-version-of-prism-1-0b2-for-ubuntu/
<asac> so debian will be back where they were when i startred to do security support for mozilla like a bunch of years ago ... no security support
<micahg> ugh
<asac> maybe we can help them with our patches
<micahg> what will they do with epiphany htough
<asac> but its even tougher for them
<asac> they also need to get all archs properly working
<asac> micahg: epiphany is gecko ... so they dont have suport. in future its webkit so thats ok
<micahg> no, I meant epiphany in debian
<asac> i think they will not release mozilla at all
<asac> or go the same road as we do
<asac> no r-depends
<asac> and major updates
<asac> micahg: yes. in debian its also gecko ... and if they cannot support xulrunner its automatically not supported
<asac> but debian does only support "1 year" after relase of stable
<asac> so they will be off the hook sooner than we will ;)
<asac> one thing is clear. in lucid we need to have everything in place so we can ride the usptream releases for 3 years ;)
<micahg> well, easiest is to go back to just "firefox" and push every update
<asac> yes. but we need to get all the xulrunner consumers with remote access out of the archive too
<micahg> but then you can't package extensions
<asac> just firefox isnt good enough
<asac> i am not cared about firefox
<asac> that will sort out on its own
<asac> just the rest
<micahg> ah
<asac> but i guess we just need to be harder about killing apps that use gecko
<micahg> I was wondering, why are you trying to get more extensions in the archive anyway?
<asac> e.g. removing from archive
<micahg> if we can't reliably update them during the release cycle
<asac> we could  ;)
<asac> a matter of resources
<asac> but basically the idea is: if they work at release time
<asac> they shouldnt stop working while release is maintained
<asac> so they deliver a "stable" experience
<asac> stable in the sense that you know the bugs and you dont get new bugs tomorrow
<micahg> yes, but stuff like noscript where they find new vulnerabilities all the time
<micahg> don't get updated
<asac> thats a mistake
<asac> and needs fixing
<micahg> version in archive 1.9.2.8-1ubuntu1 latest: 1.9.9.11
<micahg> can you automate extension building from amo?
<micahg> s/you/we/g
<micahg> like we do the dailies
<micahg> but maybe weekly instead of daily
<asac> in general i agree that we should balance work spend on maintenance vs. new extensions
<asac> and stop doing new if the maintenance is too much
<asac> micahg: we started on having auto syncs ... yes.
<asac> micahg: we have a set of scripts that basically already does that
<asac> it just needs to be plumbered together
<dtchen> fta: yeah, the SDL bit is known. I'm going to look at it this evening (in an hourish).
<asac> that was one of the plans that ended up short before the end ;)
<asac> micahg: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/med-auto-scripts
<asac> micahg: what that does is it syncs the registered extension ids and detects if there are newer xpis than what is currently in branch
<asac> or something
<asac> i think whats missing is the branch updating
<asac> but maybe thats even there too
 * micahg wants to know how to recruit more triagers for bugs...
<asac> thats a communication thing.
<asac> more blocking
<asac> reporting status
<micahg> oh, also, should update my 3.6b1 test build to not use system sqlite?
<asac> micahg: if it still works it measn that your version is high enough
<asac> you should just have the right minversion in debian/rules
<asac> at least atm
<micahg> no, because of the compile flags that reed pointed out
<asac> if we go back to all in-source, w can probably do that
<asac> ah. maybe. i will upload the update tomorrow
<asac> to security ppa and then to -proposed for some baking for hardy-jaunty
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: i fixed tb3 head ... i think ... did you see what was wrong with 1.9.3 patches?
<micahg> asac: I thought it was cairo that was the issue with 1.9.3
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok
<asac> then all is fixed
<asac> the patches applied and its building here
<asac> good
<micahg> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/bohrium
<asac> hanging?
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> I'm trying to figure out who to contact
<micahg> it's that build machine
<micahg> that's why we didn't have a build yesterday though
<asac> hmm
<asac> micahg: in #launchpad
<asac> ask there
<asac> maybe there is someone on duty
<asac> otherwise i can ask around tomorrow
<asac> now dropping out
<micahg> already did
<micahg> night
<asac> oh. no answer?
<micahg> not yet
<asac> ok if noone ansewrs just drop a line ... enjoy!
<micahg> ok
<jcastro> micahg: when you post that a bug is reported upstream in mozilla please do an "also affects project" and paste the bug in the url field
<micahg> jcastro: what are you referring to?
<micahg> If I have the bug I add it
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/448686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448686 in firefox-3.5 "CSS table borders do not display" [Medium,Triaged]
<micahg> weird
<micahg> I usally do
<jcastro> I just linked it, I have a report that goes through bugs with comments with links in comments that aren't link, to catch them. :D
<jcastro> it's ok it's my job to catch the ones that get away
<micahg> was 1AM
<jcastro> but I find that some people never know about the feature so I always follow up.
 * micahg knows
<micahg> I also add them for people if I catch it
<jcastro> I am currently working with the lp guys to make it not so annoying to do though
<jcastro> <3 awesome
<micahg> well, you don't want to entirely automate it
<jcastro> oh no
<jcastro> it won't be automated for sure
<jcastro> but something inlineable so you don't have to do a page load I think would be much easier
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> perhaps a flag next to a bugwatch if the upstream project is labeled
<micahg> s/labeled/set
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> and I think "also affects project" is confusing
<jcastro> there should be a specific "link to an upstream bug project" or something
<micahg> jcastro: well, there's 2 functions for it
<micahg> 1 is to mark upstream
<jcastro> yeah, I think that's the problem
<micahg> 2 is to mark another project affected
<jcastro> but we'll see what UI people say
<micahg> LP UI team is reluctant to add more buttons
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> I'm going to have a session about this at UDS, so if you have any feedback or concerns feel free to just mail me
<jcastro> I am going to video some people upstreaming bugs to get more data, etc.
 * micahg wishes he could attend UDS
<mconnor> intriguing
<markey> hey all
<markey> lately there have been no Chromium nightly updates
<markey> anyone happen to know why?
<micahg> really?
<micahg> I thought I got an update
<micahg> maybe not :)
<micahg> markey: daily is broke :)
<micahg> wanna fix it?
<markey> not really, I'm not much of a packager :)
<markey> what's borked with it?
<micahg> idk
<nilleb> hello everybody
<nilleb> i'm here again about the problem I discuted yesterday w/ asac
<nilleb> well,
<nilleb> I think I got it
<nilleb> the apparmor profile for FF is wrong in karmic.
<nilleb> this statement is true for users on an active directory domain, that has been joined, for example, with likewise-open
<nilleb> for these users, the home directory looks like /home/DOMAIN/user
<nilleb> and this, IMHO, prevents FF from setting a lock on the .parentlock file.
<nilleb> well, now the evidences of this misbehavior:
<nilleb> Oct 22 11:13:52 ly-qa-bellinux kernel: [ 8549.052195] type=1503 audit(1256202832.201:81): operation="file_lock" pid=6085 parent=5539 profile="/usr/lib/firefox-3.5.*/firefox" requested_mask="wk::" denied_mask="k::" fsuid=1893211406 ouid=1893211406 name="/home/ESKERCORP/bellin-salarin/.cache/event-sound-cache.tdb.f1b0a25408a48159af64e77c486e058d.i486-pc-linux-gnu"
<nilleb> I think I'm going to open a log, I will file it against mozilla-firefox
<nilleb> and apparmor
<nilleb> (log=bug report)
<asac> hmm
<asac> jdstrand: ^^^
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/299642/
<asac> jdstrand: ^^
<asac> apparmore ;)
<jdstrand> asac: already responded to his bug
<jdstrand> bug #458846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458846 in apparmor "apparmor prevents firefox from starting for an user who belongs to an Active Directory domain (dup-of: 447292)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447292 in apparmor "AppArmor does not allow access when @{HOME} is not /home" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447292
<asac> ah ;)
<jdstrand> he simply needs to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor#Adjusting%20Tunables
<asac> jdstrand: isnt it way too early?
<asac> ;)
<asac> i mean ... i just got up :-P
<jdstrand> asac: yeah-- dog woke me up and then I couldn't get back to sleep
<asac> (a tad late i agree)
<asac> heh
<asac> ok ... feels like i should get a dog soonish ;)
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> just don't get a male
<jdstrand> :)
<asac> yeah. my girl wants a girl ;)
<jdstrand> I'm sure some males are fine. ours is stubborn and a digger (wakes us up scratching his bed)
<micahg> asac: I don't understand the difference between LIBXUL_SDK and SKIP_COPY_XULRUNNER
<asac> micahg: SKIP_COPY_XULRUNNER?
<asac> isnt that a patch by us?
<asac> micahg: so bascially if you build a libxul-sdk based aplication and want to ship it
<asac> you need to ship it side by side with xulrunner ...
<asac> unless you are a distributor that knows that there is xulrunner on system
<asac> thats when you SKIP_COPY_XULRUNNER
<asac> i guess LIBXUL_SDK Is clear?
<micahg> i would think
<asac> so if you build mozilla apps with --with-libxul-sdk
<asac> it means it will just use the system xulrunner
<asac> and not build the full xulrunner on its own
<asac> thats why SKIP_COPY_XULRUNNER comes into play
<micahg> why do you need SKIP_COPY_XULRUNNER if you're building with LIBXUL?
<asac> e.g. if you dont build xulrunner you need to copy it if you want to ship a bundle with everything
<micahg> why 2 variables?
<asac> 10:58 < asac> micahg: so bascially if you build a libxul-sdk based aplication and want to ship it
<micahg> that's what I don't get
<asac> 10:58 < asac> you need to ship it side by side with xulrunner ...
<asac> 10:58 < asac> unless you are a distributor that knows that there is xulrunner on system
<asac> 10:58 < asac> thats when you SKIP_COPY_XULRUNNER
<asac> thats what i tried to explain i nthose lines
<micahg> i saw
<asac> hmm
<micahg> but I don't understand
<micahg> I thought building with libxul-sdk implies system xul
<asac> micahg: xulrunner is not only made for distros
<asac> so thin kabout windows
<micahg> oh
<asac> if you build a xulapp .... with libxul-sdk
<micahg> I think I get it
<asac> you want to ship something that works
<micahg> one is for building and one is for running
<asac> so you need the full xulrunner copy
<asac> thats what it does by default
<asac> and thats why one needs to explicitly SKIP that on linux distro packages
<asac> micahg: yes. if you do --wit-libxul-sdk it will build against that ... and in the end copy the full xulrunner
<asac> so you have it in the same tree and can ship a complete solution that works independently of the system
<asac> yes. what you said is about right
<micahg> so I messed up the patches...I'm trying again now
<micahg> ok, so there's a ifdef SYSTEM_LIBXUL in there now
<asac> yeah
<micahg> where we had LIBXUL_SDK
<micahg> should I update our patches with the upstream CONSTANT?
<asac> micahg: if that constant is now used ... why not
<asac> micahg: so SKIP_COPY_XULRUNNER imo was also defined elsewhere
<asac> iirc
<asac> but its there for ages, so i am not sure
<asac> to give you a 100% sure answer i would have to read the code. but if you think the upstream constant is a better way, then propose it and i will check
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> something's not right
<micahg> LIBXUL_SDK is still used
<micahg> I think this is too much for me at this hour
<micahg> I'll try again when I get up
<asac> hehe
<asac> micahg: yes. try to take a step back ... and then lets seee
<asac> micahg: what are you doing actually?
<micahg> fixing the patches as they no longer cleanly apply
<asac> oh ok ... ffox ... right
<asac> LIBXUL_SDK will be used for sure
<micahg> no
<micahg> prism
<asac> i dont think this will ever get removed
<asac> thought the SKIP_COPY_XULRUNNER was removed by something else
<asac> micahg: oh yeah.
<asac> micahg: lets check that when you wake up
<asac> i am then in weekend mode and can probably give better input ;)
<micahg> ok
<asac> bdmurray: hey ;)
<asac> bdmurray: can you give cyphermox the intro wiki page for bugcontrol and add him to that team once he confirms he understands? he is NM team member and needs to be able to work on bugs ;)
<fta> asac, how do i add a tab in a bzr branch?
<fta> tag
<asac> fta: for package releases?
<asac> fta: basically same approach as we do ... release commit ... just use decommit -r -e
<asac> that will do the right thing and allows you to be more concrete
<asac> i think we should adjust debcommit code to be more of the format that we use in mozillateam
<asac> it just says: "relesaing x.1.2-0ubuntu2"
<asac> while it should say "releaseing x.y.a.s. to karmic" ... at least
<asac> fta: otherwise its just bzr tag 1.2; bzr push
<asac> if you do an upstream release
<fta> could it be done afterwards? i mean, adding tags to older revisions?
<asac> fta: sure
<asac> i think you can do bzr tag -r xxx TAGNAME
<asac> yeah
<asac> you can do that accoreding to bzr help tag
<asac> you can see all tags with bzr tags
<asac> or delete tag with bzr tag --delete TAGNAME
<fta> would be nice to be able to commit with a user specified date too. so i can re-create a branch for a 15y+ project i'm still working on
<asac> fta: is that in svn or cvs?
<asac> they are easy to import
<asac> and dates etc. shouuld be fine then
<asac> i think
<asac> otherwise set date before commit ;)
<fta> no, nothing, no vcs at all, i just have my old tarballs and changelogs
<asac> <hackalert/>
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah. sounds like a plugin
<asac> e.g. tarball-series import
<asac> not existing. just saying that that should probably be done as s plugin
<asac> fta: bzrtools ... bzr help import
<asac> Purpose: Import sources from a directory, tarball or zip file
<asac> Usage:   bzr import SOURCE [TREE]
<asac>   This command will import a directory, tarball or zip file into a bzr
<asac>   tree, replacing any versioned files already present.  If a directory is
<asac> ...
<asac> might be worth a try
<asac> though not with date tweakage
<asac> not sure how smart it is
<asac> but maybe give the tarball an old timestamp and see if it uess that ;)
<asac> import does not commit on its own though
<asac> fta: i think should be easy to do
<asac> let me see
 * asac pulls bzr bzr
<asac> grr ... branch format outdated
<fta> bug 443028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443028 in evolution "evolution hangs when trying to open/save attachments in an email with 2 ppt attachments" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443028
<fta> cool, i'm not alone
<asac> fta: great. thats a start
<asac> fta: i will write the timestamp patch for bzr ;)
<asac> but it took 1h or so to convert my bzr branch to a format so i can pull the latest ;)
<fta> not sure it's the same freeze, i don't have logs for mine
<asac> so if you wait till tomorrow you can use bzr import + bzr commit
<fta> they happen only on my x64 box
<asac> fta: can you get a threaddump if it freezes?
<fta> i should try, but i'm at home (32bit)
<fta> seems virtualbox can't do d3d10, too bad
<fta> no aero with W7
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah
<fta> funny, d3d is in fact using the wine driver
<fta> Rejected: File gwibber_2.0.0~bzr476.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents.
<fta> i wonder if the bot should be smarter and 1st look at the archives before calling get-orig-sources
<fta> or if it's a marginal case for dailies
<fta> (not worth the efforts)
<asac> fta: http://pastebin.com/f72bb14ce
<asac> fta: i am not sure. i had the feeling that we get a bit often rejections because of bad version in some way
<fta> yes, but here it's different
<asac> isnt it the "if on top there is released, it should bump version rather than lowering"?
<asac> fta: the patch above works great for me ... e.g.
<asac> /home/asac/local_bzr/bin/bzr commit --commit-time='2009-10-16 08:59:00 +0100'
<fta> a --commit-from-reference=some_file would be nice too
<fta> er, --commit-time-from-reference
<fta> similar to 'touch -r'
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah well ;)
<asac> you can wrote a wrapper for now
<asac> like ls -l /path/to/tarball -> make date
<asac> use that to commit after bzr import /path/to/tarball
<asac> fta: i think that should rather in a "import-and-commit" ;)
<asac> i will think about it ... now that i am the bzr master ;)
<fta> lol
<asac> fta: can you open a wishlist but for the --commit-date thing against bzr upstream so i can request a merge?
<fta> not sure i can change upstream bug status
<fta> or is wishlist a tag?
<fta> nope, it's "importance", i can't change that
<fta> asac, ^^ bug 459276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459276 in bzr "user specified commit date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459276
<asac> heh yeah
<fta> tb3/chromium/o3d red
<fta> songbird too
<fta> gwibber out
<fta> not a good day for dailies :P
<gnomefreak> anyone else notice that the folders with mail in them in tbird3 are not bold anymore?
<gnomefreak> started a week or 2 ago i think
<gnomefreak> bug 339149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339149 in thunderbird "Thunderbird add on lightning 0.9. Cannot add task " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339149
<asac> hmm
<asac> havent opened tbird for a fe wdays
<asac> not sure if its more than a week
<gnomefreak> i dont recall date or timeframe but it has been a little while
<asac> not sure. maybe you didnt subscribe those folders for auto updates or someting?
<gnomefreak> what do you mean? they get new mails in them
<gnomefreak> if i leave mail in the folders without reading them they turn bold/black when i reopen tbird3 but i have to have looked in folder before closing
<asac> my folders are bold
<thunderstruck> damnit
<asac> you can subscribe explicitly to certain folders by right clicking etc.
<thunderstruck> asac: default theme?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> what do i choose to subscribe after right clicking on folder?
<asac> fta: tb still red
<asac> ?
<asac> did i forget to push my fix ;)?
<asac> hmm
<fta> asac, probably
<fta> good, next chromium should be green, upstream fixed the bug for me ;) good upstream.. compared to others
<fta> (no name)
<gnomefreak> seems that FF3.5 3.6 and 3.7 can use search again
<mconnor> fta: harsh :P
<gnomefreak> i hope green == build succeded
<fta> mconnor, let's face the truth, some upstream are more cooperative than others and are more willing to keep downstream build green
<fta> buildS
<mconnor> fta: if your builds reported to our systems, I bet it'd be easier
<fta> gnomefreak, lol, yeah
<gnomefreak> ;)
<fta> mconnor, I don't want to fight on this but experience proved that each time we had a build failure, we had to write the patch ourselves, submit it, and wait weeks if not months (not to say forever) to get it in, and we had to refresh it many times in the meantime.
<mconnor> fta: bug #s?
<fta> (but i wasn't targeting moz in my initial peak)
<mconnor> I don't want to fight on it, I want to figure out how real any of this is
<fta> mconnor, no bug in particular but i've built moz stuff hundreds of times since 2007
<mconnor> it's hard to change stuff when I can't see how we're failing :-/
<fta> i also agree we're not very good at upstreaming our downstream patches
<mconnor> process issues are just like bugs, saying they're there without STR means I can't fix it!
<micahg> asac: I'm going to try prism again in about 20 minutes
<Mook_sb> I guess songbird at least knows where we're failing? :( (--enable-system-sqlite, in the most recent case)
<[reed]> fta: you're horrible at upstreaming your patches
<[reed]> end of story ;)
<[reed]> iirc, my stats show: Debian is first. Red Hat is next. openSUSE is third.
<fta> [reed], you're so horrible at accepting patches or even critics that i no longer bother even filing bugs
<fta> end of story
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> can't we all just get along ;)
<micahg> asac: can I drop the use 1.9 only patch in prism?
<[reed]> mconnor: 513067, 471359, 466250, 478871, 463872, 423334, 417345 all have various issues where upstream (Mozilla) didn't take the time to help, took too long, didn't care, or some other issue (this is from a quick read, so I may have missed something).
<mconnor> fta: feel free to cc me on anything where there's inaction, I can still hit people with a hammer ;)
<micahg> asac: are you therE?
<micahg> fta, can you help me with an error?
<micahg> fta: asac did commit the patch for TB3 yesterday
<micahg> according to the logs
<fta> micahg, checking
<fta> today's error is "checking for libnotify >= 0.4... Package libnotify was not found", fix is easy
<micahg> ok, I'm still wresling with prism
<micahg> fta: can you help me with this: http://pastebin.com/f127c38a2
<fta> fixed tb3
<micahg> oh, you already fixed tb3
<micahg> I was oging to trade you :)
<fta> micahg, what did you change compared to my branch? (prism)
<micahg> added libasound build dep, change to xul-1.9.1, drop 1.9 only patch
<micahg> daily build is failed as well, but I think that was a patch
<fta> prism daily failed?
<asac> micahg: yeah. we need kind of a system-libnotify patch
<asac> err... magic for debian/rules i mean
<fta> for prism?
<asac> for tb3
<micahg> I thought prism daily's been failed
<fta> er? we just need a build-dep
<micahg> asac: fta fixed tb3
<fta> for prism, i don't know, i need to see your changes
<asac> cool
<micahg> ok, I'll push a branch up
<fta> pastebin a bzr diff
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f1f0a4d35
<micahg> brb
<fta> micahg1, hm, at 1st glance, it should work
<micahg> fta: any ideas, I've got about another hour before I have to quit
<BUGabundo> boas noites o/
<fta> micahg, for some reason, the build system is broken, configure correctly creates prism/installer/Makefile from the .in, but not prism/Makefile
<fta> BUGabundo, ola
<micahg> ok, so what do I do
<BUGabundo> olá fta
<BUGabundo> did you manage to use shared folders on VB?
<fta> micahg, a trick could be to patch prism/makefiles.sh but there's probably a better way
<micahg> I don't know too much about the make files
<micahg> I guess I can try to patch it up sat night
<fta> something changed in the build system.
<fta> asac, ^^, any idea?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: FYI my sound seems really nice now! even keeps volume settings post reboot :)
<fta> BUGabundo, for me, it regressed in the last few days. it used to be fine post reboot, now it's ever mute or very low
<BUGabundo> :(
<fta> BUGabundo, do you have h/w acceleration in vbox? (dx9 or better)
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> haven't tested it
<fta> you have no windows guest?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> at work
<asac> have to check prism
<asac> tb3 failed again?
<fta> yep, but fixed, again
<asac> k
<fta> for prism, allmakefiles.sh changed a lot
<fta> it's from xul
<fta> seems best to just patch prism/makefiles.sh
<fta> but keep use_xul_1.9_only.patch (just updated to 1.9.1)
<asac> k
<asac> lets first see whats up ;)
<asac> all makefiles.sh in prism/ is done by us?
<asac> seems to be just buggy
<asac> ok
<asac> got it
<asac> hmm micahg is not there
<asac> ;)
<asac> dont really want to take all work away from him ;)
<asac> fta: isnt the prism/makefile.sh from the prism svn?
<fta> it is
<asac> ah but the makefile isnt?
<asac> hmm
<asac> should be in there
<asac> then makefile.sh is indeed just buggy ;)
<asac> odd ... not sure how allmakefiles.sh finds all the other Makefiles
<asac> just the top level one is needed
<asac> ok seems to go down through SUBDIRS or something
<asac> and prism/installer isnt there
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> so after that mozilla-devscripts xpi.mk needs another change and then all should be fixed ;)
<dtchen> fta: interesting -- does clearing out ~/.pulse* help?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: do you have the time to help joaopinto with audio probs with games?
<fta> asac, lol, 3rd failure: checking for cairo >= 1.8.8 freetype2 fontconfig... Requested 'cairo >= 1.8.8' but version of cairo is 1.8.6
<asac> oh no ;)
<asac> hmm... i thought i bumped cairo
<asac> oh wait
<fta> jaunty
<asac> i didnt bump it there because i didnt see the failure
<asac> in tb
<dtchen> BUGabundo: if they're SDL-based games, I have a review of the latest upstream changes to the ALSA backend queued for this weekend.
<asac> and the other failure was on 1.9.3
<asac> maybe means we will see the same cairo bump
<asac> in 1.9.2 tomorrow
<asac> most likely
<fta> dtchen, could you put the sdl fixes in the ppa?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: but I really, really need to focus on some PA bugs first.
<dtchen> fta: yes, that is the plan
<fta> dtchen, also, if you have a fix for choppy sound in virtualbox
<BUGabundo> thanks dtchen
<BUGabundo> I'll let him know
<dtchen> fta: do you have a reliable test case for vbox?
<dtchen> I can't reproduce it locally using vbox 3.0.8, but...
<fta> vbox karmic, W7 as guest
<dtchen> ok, I'm not sure how I would reproduce that unless there's a free version of W7
<dtchen> anyhow, head-down PA hacking for some hours now.
<dtchen> bbl
<BUGabundo> dtchen: there's a RC _free_
<BUGabundo> for 6 months or so
<micahg> fta, so I should modify the use_xul_1.9_only to 1.9.1?
<fta> yes
<fta> because otherwise, it will take a random xul, it should use the one it has been built with
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll update that tomorrow night
<micahg> what do I have to fix with prism/makefiles.sh
<asac> micahg: back
<asac> add prism/Makefile
<asac> thats a plain bug in prism build system
<asac> and i remember now that i already complained to plasticmillion about it when i last looked
<asac> he promissed to fix it ;)
<micahg> ok, so I make a patch to do that, right?
<asac> yes. then next there is a problem of how mozilla-devscripts xpi.mk is used
<asac> you have to fix it by not using a refractor.xpi:: rule approach
<asac> but rather copying the .xpi to top level dir after the cdbs build
<asac> so i would say in binary-post-build:: or something like that
<fta> 4th try for tb3 :P
<asac> micahg: so you see the refractor.xpi:: thing?
<asac> remove that and use common-post-build-arch::
<asac> just put the copy of the .xpi there
<asac> that should work
<micahg> in rules?
<micahg> asac: there are 3 lines there?
<micahg> i remove them all?
<asac> micahg: its just the wrong rule ... the action is right
<asac> so the :: line replace that as i said
<micahg> ok
<fta> tb3 probably shifted to a fresher xul
<asac> refractor.xpi:: build/prism zip -d dist/xpi-stage/refractor.xpi prism/\* cp -f dist/xpi-stage/refractor.xpi .
<asac> not sure why there is a zip -d
<asac> i thought that that was already done by the prism build system
<asac> maybe drop that line too
<asac> and only cp -f
<asac> fta: sure that 1.9.2 didnt just land that cairo bump in between?
<asac> would be naturally ... first land on trunk
<asac> then to 1.9.2
<fta> 5 new reqs since yesterday
<asac> then on 1.9.1 :(
<asac> yeah
<asac> err
<asac> i thought just libindicate > 0.4
<asac> and this cairo thing as well as the other
<asac> so 3 ;)
<micahg> asac, I'm adding a patch to prism called add_makefil
<micahg> add_makefile.patch
<fta> asac, libindicate, libiw-dev, cairo, mesa-common-dev
<asac> micahg: fix_prism_makefile_sh ;)
<asac> use what you want
<asac> just document it and send it upstream
<asac> so he doesnt forget to appl that
<micahg> ok
<fta> the later is for WebGL, which is only in 1.9.3 (iirc)
<asac> fta: libiw-dev?
<asac> do they ship a libiw now in-source?
<fta> no
<asac> god help me :)
<asac> but libiw-dev was a requirement for quiet some time
<asac> for geolocation
<asac> oh it was optional
<asac> but we had it i thought
<asac> if not it was my fault to sync  it to the other branches
<asac> mesa-common-dev sounds a bit scary too
<asac> but could be something freaky ;)
<asac> but common-dev sounds a bit coards
<asac> coarse
<fta> $ grep -c libiw-dev */configure.in
<fta> mozilla-1.9.1/configure.in:0
<fta> mozilla-1.9.2/configure.in:1
<fta> mozilla-central/configure.in:1
<asac> not sure why libiw-dev would be in there
<asac> thats a package name
<asac> not a lib
<asac> or header or .pc file name
<asac> iwlib.h
<asac> thats the check
<asac> the libiw-dev is just a error message
<micahg> asac: does libasound2 need to be an install-dep as well as a build dep?
<asac> micahg: why?
<asac> not sure why that would be
<fta> asac, that's what we have in xul
<asac> we have that
<asac> yes
<asac> but why are you saying they bumped the lower verison
<fta> no, just cairo
<asac> ok
<fta> i said new reqs
<asac> 00:33 < fta> asac, libindicate, libiw-dev, cairo, mesa-common-dev
<fta> not reqs for new versions
<asac> k
<asac> but we had libiw-dev for 1.9.1 branch
<asac> checkout the control
<asac> i forgot to add it then
<asac> if its not on the other branches
<asac> micahg: why do you think it needs libasound2?
<asac> thats what looked odd when i looked at your branch
<fta> $ grep libiw-dev xul*head/debian/control
<fta> xulrunner-1.9.1.head/debian/control:    libiw-dev, libiw-dev (>= 29-2ubuntu6) [sparc powerpc]
<fta> xulrunner-1.9.2.head/debian/control:    libiw-dev,
<fta> xulrunner-1.9.3.head/debian/control:    libiw-dev,
<asac> yes
<micahg> asac: will you be on sometime between UTC 00:00 and UTC 12:00 on Sunday?
<asac> thats true
<asac> the sparc/powerpc is needed everywhere
<asac> micahg: i can also finish the prism stuff if you don thave time
<asac> no problem at all
<asac> just push your branch and i can add this on top
<asac> i will even keep you as changelog owner ;)
<micahg> asac: it quit on it when I was trying to build
<asac> odd
<micahg> well, that's why I"m wondering if you'll be on sometime sunday
<micahg> I can finish it sat night
<asac> yeah
<asac> seems its needed
<asac> you need to add it as build dep
<asac> not as dep
<micahg> ok, I have build-dep on libasound2-dev
<asac> it will automatically be detected and expanded in ${shlibs:Depends}
<asac> yes
<asac> if that name xists
<asac> maybe its just libasoúnd-dev
<asac> i would hope
<asac> at least if the binary is libasound2 ...
<micahg> nope
<micahg> there is no ${shlibs:Depends}
<micahg> ok asac, so ping me when you get on Sunday morning
<micahg> hopefully I'll be done :)
<asac> ok
<asac> micahg: we need a shlibs:Depends
<micahg> ok, I'll add it
<asac> for the Depends: of the package that shipps the .sp files
<asac> .so files
<micahg> just for the prism main package, right?
<asac> i would think so
<micahg> ok
<asac> whatever file ships the .so files ... (binary componanets)
<micahg> ok
<asac> needs that
<micahg> got it
<micahg> and I have plenty of time sat night to fix this
<asac> actually i think all need ${shlibs:Depends} and ${misc:Depends}
<micahg> it's a lot harder than I thought, but good practice
<asac> for binary all misc:Depends alone should be enough
<asac> yeah
<asac> prism is a mess
<micahg> for what songbird will need :)
<asac> well not a mess
<asac> just broken
<asac> and mozilla buildsystem is kind of not obvious
<asac> if you have not worked with it
<asac> yeah.
<asac> usualyl things are easy ... like rebase etc.
<asac> then they become a bit harder ...and go back to easy.... but then there are weeks where there are tough things only ;)
<micahg> gtg
<micahg> tty on sunday
<fta> asac, i still need to move tb3 out of umd...
<fta> debian 296963
<ubottu> Debian bug 296963 in kernel-image-2.6.10-1-k7 "USB mouse continuously disconnecting" [Important,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/296963
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-24
<fta> bug 370172
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370172 in linux "Disconnecting/Reconnecting USB Hubs causes wierdness" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370172
<fta> how do i file a bug against the kernel? "apport-bug linux" says "This is not a genuine Ubuntu package"
<asac> you have a special kernel?
<fta> no
<asac> sounds bad
<asac> maybe not the latest?
<asac> works for me  :/
<asac> i used ubuntu-bug though
<asac> not apport-bug
<asac> but thats just a link afaik
<fta> then the man page is wrong
 * BUGabundo tests
<asac> let me upgrade to latest everywhere
<fta> i'm fully up-to-date
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntu-bug linux works
<asac> fta: lets discuss the archive reorg tomorrow. and do that this weekend with some lag into monday if needed
<fta> k
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -fp linux works too
<asac> didnt get a response on redirect yet.
<asac> but i dont think that should hinder any changes
<asac> we can push for that afterwards still
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/300134/
<asac> linux-image-2.6.31-12-generic
<asac> thats old
<asac> i am at -14 at least
<asac> uname -a
<asac> Linux tinya 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<asac> could be they prevent filing with old versions
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> Linux BluBUG 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fta> damn
<asac> fta: you have -12
<asac> according to your paste
<asac> *** Problem in linux-image-2.6.31-12-generic
<asac> fta@ix:~ $ uname -a
<asac> Linux ix 2.6.31-12-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 7 18:42:46 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<fta> yep, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 11 not upgraded.
<asac> dist-upgrade
<asac> kernel not upgraded?
<fta> lol
<fta> i'm not a noob
<asac> i know
<asac> anyway
<asac> so you cannot file a bug with -12 running
<fta> yes, kernel & epiphany
<asac> why epiphany?
<fta> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<fta>   epiphany-gecko epiphany-webkit-data gstreamer0.10-schroedinger
<asac> epiphany should be done
<asac> yes
<asac> thats oki  ... isnt it?
<fta> i don't care, i don't use epiphany at all
<asac> i dont see why your kernel isnt updated
<BUGabundo> fta: time for a $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade   ?
<asac> epiphany cant be the reason
<BUGabundo> bad mirror?
<asac> well. he doesnt really post everything
<BUGabundo> staled due to major upgrades?
<fta> The following packages will be upgraded:
<fta>   epiphany-browser-data epiphany-extensions gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic xserver-xorg-input-all
<asac> maybe he has pinned it or whatver
<asac> good
<BUGabundo> there you go
<BUGabundo> kernel upgrade
<fta> (i jsut pasted the epiphany part)
<asac> you said you are not a noob
<asac> ;)
<asac> so i thought you were really stuck
<asac> so now you can update?
<asac> good
<asac> false alert is better than real bustage ;)
<fta> assuming i've been using debian since 1997..
<asac> yes
<asac> i never assumed you are noob ... in no way ;)
<asac> my update gets new openoffice ;)
<fta> already got it, that's why i said i was up-to-date
<asac> ok
<asac> yeah
<fta> i just didn't check the not upgraded
<asac> but it looks what you are running
<asac> for linux
<asac> kk
<asac> gwibber is stable now btw ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: my old copy of gwibber 1.2 stop pulling feeds :(
<asac> BUGabundo: 2.0 is now good
<asac> try it
<BUGabundo> I would file a bug, but since its outdated
<BUGabundo> no one is supporting it
<BUGabundo> asac: I'm using it
<BUGabundo> but has many bugs
<asac> latest?
<fta> asac, but upgrades should restart the daemon
<BUGabundo> tends to jam
<BUGabundo> its very slow
<asac> fta: we fixed that somewhat
<BUGabundo> Refresh doesn't work
<BUGabundo> no Jaiku support
<asac> we stop the daemon now if you explicitly quit gwibber
<BUGabundo> asac: FINALLY
<fta> oh; good
<asac> BUGabundo: refresh works ;)
<BUGabundo> I had to kill it manually
<asac> BUGabundo: could be that some backend is broken
<asac> we want to know which backend it is
<asac> BUGabundo: maybe you are not running the build from today
<BUGabundo> daily build
<asac> it was approved like 8 hours ago or so
<BUGabundo> 2.0 will not support Jaiku
<asac> daily might be too old
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> AFAIK
<fta> it seems like if you upgrade gwibber without restarting it, it dies. at least until yesterday
<asac> but refresh and stuff is now solid
<asac> all the threading is fixed ;)
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 2.0.0~bzr476-0ubuntu1
<asac> fta: that might be a different thing. but gwibber died regularly
<asac> just because it was using multi-ple threads
<asac> without ensuring thread-safeness
<BUGabundo> how come daily is older?
<BUGabundo> 2.0.0~bzr473-0ubuntu2~daily1
<asac> BUGabundo: k ... i think i know what you mean
<asac> the display doesnt refresh
<fta> damn: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34297729/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.thunderbird-3.0_3.0~hg20091023r4223%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd4~intrepid_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> thats a minor bug compared to what we have before
<fta> dh_install: thunderbird-3.0 missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0*/[LR]*), aborting
<BUGabundo> asac: from user POV it stays the same
<asac> but you can just click on "messages" again and will see all the updates
<asac> BUGabundo: well. not really ;) the same
<asac> you can at least get new dents/tweets
<asac> usually update works
<asac> but sometimes not
<asac> so you get used to it until we fixs that in SRU
<asac> fta: tbird is a beast
<BUGabundo> and why SOOO big delay between pulling it , and showing on notify osd?
<asac> BUGabundo: thats notify-osd
<asac> BUGabundo: so some backends take like 3-10 seconds to pull
<asac> so you get the notifications at least with that delay
<BUGabundo> that's plain bad
<asac> + you notify-osd also defers notifications like 10 seconds or so sometimes
<BUGabundo> asac: so https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/446146 will just be SRU?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446146 in linux "Huawei E169 USB dongle not working with kernel 2.6.31-12.40" [Medium,Fix committed]
<asac> nothing changed there as expected
<BUGabundo> :((
<BUGabundo> I guess Canonical is planing to ship CDs with updates for every affected user :p
<asac> we already talked about that yesterday
<BUGabundo> and ?
<asac> you and me
<BUGabundo> they plan to enfoce policy?
<asac> i said all i think
<BUGabundo> its a shame
<BUGabundo> it really is
<asac> no ... i didnt talk to any kernel folk, because i know the procedure. rerolling a kernel after RC is far off
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> asac: so what can *I* do to
<BUGabundo> fix this for me?
<asac> you can grab the latest upstream daily ;)
<BUGabundo> I'm tired of melting my android with tether
<asac> BUGabundo: try http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31.5/
<BUGabundo> from the kernel PPA?
<asac> not sure if its in there
<asac> or if you need .32
<asac> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-rc5/
<BUGabundo> I'll test it
<asac> i would install both and see if that works
<BUGabundo>  after upgrading to the newest kernel ( http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31.5/  ), downloaded from another machine I finally found a way to connect  with my E220 using the mentioned
<BUGabundo> quoted from the bug
<BUGabundo> Looking at the changelog for 2.6.31.5 (http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.31.5)  it appears Ben H's fix is included.
<asac> yes
<asac> so verify that the .5 works
<BUGabundo> downloading now
<lunatic> hey everyone i am running jaunty and have a problem with swiftfox - the browser resets all my settngs, and bookmarks/history are inacessible if i am not running browser as root
<lunatic> i have tried chmod and various solutions found on the forums, but alas
<lunatic> anyone with a solution?
<BUGabundo> hitting the pillow. gdnuit everyone
<asac> lunatic: we dont do swiftfox in here usually
<asac> but following things you find on forums usually makes it worse ;)
<asac> thats all i can say:)
<asac> lunatic: its most likely a packaging thing
<asac> if you ever run a firefox/xulrunner as root
<asac> you will be busted
<asac> at least on old branches you could never run it as user again
<asac> so never ever run as root
<lunatic> asac i had the same problem with firefox
<asac> is the most important rule
<asac> yes
<asac> in the past that was an issue with firefox
<asac> not sure if its still an issue
<asac> i hoped not
<asac> but running any mozilla as root is strictly destructive
<lunatic> well i read that ppl got to solve the issue
<asac> so what you probably need to do
<asac> is to remove the package ... find everything that is left behind
<asac> in the /usr/li/... directories it used
<asac> and remove them manually
<lunatic> like profile folders? ok got it
<lunatic> and then get firefox 3.5?
<asac> lunatic: well. most of those solutions are liek: "you need to run as root" ... you need to remove your profile from time to time ... you need to do x y z ... or something other ugly
<asac> lunatic: yes. and if you ran it as root you might have now root only files in your profile
<lunatic> asac i did notice that^^
<asac> so you really should first cleanup all the stuff
<asac> e.g. remove package
<asac> check that there is nothing left in /usr/lib/ etc.
<asac> that is remotely related
<asac> to swiftfox
<asac> maybe check if there is something still in /usr/lib/swiftfox after removing
<asac> then fix your profile
<asac> chown USERNAME -R /path/to/profile
<asac> and hope for the bets
<asac> best
<asac> next time when it doesnt start
<asac> dont try as root
<asac> ;)
<asac> rather try disabling extensions etc
<asac> first
<asac> there is almost no way running mozilla as root will help ;)
<asac> it will only cause more pain
<asac> lunatic: if you hard core you can use things like strace -eopen -f firefox  ... and check what files it cannot open etc.
<asac> though it needs a trained eye to spot that among all the crap that comes out there ;)
<asac> hmm. did that sound like harsh words or why did he skip ;)
<asac> night
<lunatic> yay i got kicked out of my session)
<lunatic> okay i have --purge removed swiftfox, the SF dir in /usr/lib got deleted.
<fta> asac, i knew there was something weird with tb3... debian/tmp/usr/lib/thunderbird-3.1a1pre  it's no longer 3.0
<asac> fta: oh. so they made a final branch now?
<av`> asac, you should receive a mail about http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=552185
<ubottu> Debian bug 552185 in gnome-bluetooth "[gnome-bluetooth] read/write access to the /dev/rfkill device is" [Minor,Open]
<asac> av`: are you gnome-bluetooth in debian?
<asac> av`: you need to add a udev rule
<asac> for now
<asac> thats what we did in ubuntu
<av`> asac, yes, I follow gnome-bluetooth for debian
<av`> asac, did you read that bug report?
<asac> its kind of a temporary solution
<asac> thats why putting it in gnome-bluetooth is right
<av`> would you mind writing a rationale for adding it now?
<asac> in the end it should be wrapped in bluez api
<av`> in the bug report of course
<asac> the rational for adding it now is that otherwise nothing will work ;)
<asac> at least not really nice
<asac> ly
<asac> i am running ... you can paste what i wrote here or i will answer when back later today
<asac> ttyl
<av`> ok, cya later
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, no, i didn't
<fta> mozilla 46625
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 46625 in Layout "<HR> tag overlaps left aligned images" [Normal,Verified: duplicate] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=46625
<fta> mozilla 466250
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 466250 in Graphics "build failure for cairo-gtk2 build with a directfb cairo" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=466250
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/300578/
<fta> asac, i've created a branch for tb 3.1 following comm-central, i based it on mozilla-central as obviously, it's what upstream wants
<fta> i've updated tb 3.0 to follow comm-1.9.1, based on mozilla-1.9.1
<fta> i won't add 3.1 to my bot until we've reorganized the daily PPAs
 * eagles0513875 waves to fta and asac and anyone else in here
<fta> dtchen, i think my problem with openarena is that it takes nearly all the cpu on my 2 cores, like 180% cpu, and p-a fights for the rest
<dtchen> fta: yes, it's a SDL issue
<dtchen> an SDL*
<dtchen> it's on my queue for today
<fta> ohoh, nice
<fta> is stardict installable? for me, it has been unupgradeable for months :(
<fta> oh, nm. i remember now. scrollkeeper vs rarian-compat
<dtchen> fta: these SDL changes to PulseAudio themselves are _huge_
<dtchen> fta: I haven't even started looking at the ALSA ones, though I expect them to be less invasive
<dtchen> fta: Karmic's SDL driver for Pulse is horridly outdated
<fta> dtchen, i have no doubts about that. let me know if you want me to try something
<dtchen> fta: I'm afraid it will take more than 24 hours just to review the code changes
<dtchen> fta: ...yeah, this stuff isn't going into karmic-updates at all. It'll be much better in lucid.
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> it will always be much better :)
<dtchen> fta: I should have something in the ubuntu-audio-dev soon after, if not by, karmic's release.
<dtchen> the 100% cpu usage is caused by both the pulse output plugin and SDL spinning in their respective loops
<dtchen> twice the work for the fail
<dtchen> and on top of that, it's not even progress; it's just busy spinning doing nothing
<fta> dtchen, that explains a lot..
<dtchen> ...and the alsa output plugin just does buffering all wrong
<dtchen> it looks like I need to keep an eye on libSDL, too :/
<BUGabundo> dtchen: thanks for the note. I'm realying it to joaopinto who is also suffenring from it
<fta> it will probably help with vbox too
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-25
<fta> asac, we were supposed to discuss the ppa reorg today :P
<fta> asac, bug 243344, grrrr. tons of dupes, filed 1.5y ago, no one cared :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243344 in scim-bridge "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::IMEngineInstanceBase::get_frontend_data()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243344
<micahg1> fta: asac: I realized yesterday after I went offline it was probably comm-central branching that caused the issues with tb3
<fta> micahg, it was, i said so yesterday, i fixed 3.0 and created a new 3.1 branch
<micahg> so, what is 3.0 dailiy pointing at now?
<fta> comm-1.9.1
<micahg> ok, are you going to make a 3.1 daily?
<fta> probably
<micahg> ok, are you going to be on much longer?
<fta> nope, it's late
<micahg> ok, fine, just wondering whether I should work on Prism now or a little later :)
<ripps> hrm... bottom extension toolbar is missing chromium-daily...
<micahg> asac: help...xpi.mk is driving me nuts
<eagles0513875> morning
<micahg> asac asac_ up yet?
<micahg> hi asac__
<av`> micahg, it's sunday, asac won't be here till evening / night
<av`> he's just lagging
<micahg> he said he would be here
<micahg> I was trying to finish up prism
<micahg> but had some issues with m-dev
<av`> strange, he's usually away sunday morning
<av`> which issues?
<micahg> prism won't build :)
<av`> paste me the error
<micahg> ok, I just restored the orirginal m-dev
<micahg> I"m building now
<av`> k
<asac__> hey
<micahg> hi
<av`> micahg, you were right :)
<micahg> xpi.mk was driving me crazy
<asac__> hmm
<asac__> micahg: didnt the thing work?
<asac__> i mean common-post-build-arch .... or wahtever i said?
<micahg> oh, btw, ScottK wanted to know if anything needs to be done for bug 217908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217908 in cairo "FFe: Pixellated Images in Firefox/Opera due to incorrect EXTEND_PAD implementation in several video drivers" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217908
<micahg> yeah, that wasn;t the issue
<asac__> what wasnt the issue?
<av`> asac__, I mailed linux-bluetooth ML at kernel.org and they said me using udev to fix the rfkill thing it's really bad and shouldnt be done
<micahg> changing to what you said
<asac__> the refractor.xpi:: rule was clearly wrong
<av`> asac__, that's why rfkill is disabled for normal users
<micahg> the problem seem to be wildcard (MOZ_XPI_FILE) doesn't resolve
<micahg> at least the first problem
<asac__> av`: well... you can do whatever you want in debian
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/301253/
<asac__> av`: its a temporary workaround as i said
<av`> asac__, there should be a plan to build a rfkilld but who knows when it will be done, in the meantime I need to find out a working thing to do
<asac__> bluez will get rfkill support
<asac__> and then it can go away
<av`> asac__: the patch should be applied to bluez itself not gnome-bluetooth
<asac__> thats what i explained yesterday
<asac__> no
<asac__> there is not patch for bluez
<asac__> wlel you can put it in bluez
<asac__> but i have no strong opinion ;)
<av`> don't misunderstand me, I meant bluez needs to be fixed
<av`> not gnome-bluetooth
<asac__> go ahead and do it
<asac__> or wait till bluez upstream does it
<asac__> and gnome-bluetooth gets fixed to use that then new dbus api
<asac__> ;)
<micahg> asac, this is the line that doesn't seem to work http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/301253/
<micahg> oops XPI_FILE = $(wildcard $(MOZ_XPI_FILE))
<av`> asac__, actually I wanted to use your workaround but the other maintainer stopped me from doing it
<micahg> the pastebin is the end of the build
<asac__> micahg: what diff did you do?
<asac__> micahg: point is that you rannot use refractor.xpi:: rule anymore
<asac__> that doesnt get called at all
<asac__> it was called in older mozilla-devscripts
<av`> asac__, cause some developers at linux-bluetooth wrote that it's the wrong thing to do, but my question is: why they say it's wrong to do and they don't provide a patch to have it fixed asap?
<asac__> av`: its understood that its the wrong thing to do
<micahg> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~micahg/prism/prism-1.0b2-karmic/revision/117
<asac__> av`: i told you yesterday
<asac__> so you didnt get any new info
<av`> asac__, yeah, but the problem here is how long will it take upstream to implement that^
<asac__> but its the only feasible thing to do atm
<asac__> until its fixed
<av`> we can't leave that thing for ages, so it would be nice to know upstream's roadmap for it
<asac__> it will ge tdone
<asac__> we discussed it all when we added it
<asac__> its on roadmpa ... or even already in bluez
<asac__> you can check
<asac__> micahg: maybe you still need the zip -d?
<asac__> thta produced the .xpi in the past
<asac__> thought it woudl do that automatically
<micahg> no, the XPI is there
<micahg> this line isn't working XPI_FILE = $(wildcard $(MOZ_XPI_FILE))
<micahg> if I take out the wildcard, it gets to the next step
<asac__> micahg:
<asac__> ifneq (,$(MOZ_XPI_FILE))
<asac__> XPI_FILE = $(wildcard $(MOZ_XPI_FILE))
<asac__> else
<asac__> XPI_FILE = $(wildcard *.xpi)
<asac__> endif
<asac__> thats only used if you specify MOZ_XPI_FILE
<asac__> which yo dont, right?
<micahg> that is specified
<asac__> that shouldnt
<av`> asac__, yeah, I hope so, kernel 2.6.31 is in NEW now so gnome-bluetooth will rock now on debian as well
<asac__> thats why we moved it to common now
<av`> asac__, the last thing that needs fixing is the rfkill thing
<micahg> asac, so this line I get rid of: MOZ_XPI_FILE            := refractor.xpi
<av`> asac__, are the patches you applied the ones taken from the new upstream release?
<asac__> av`: do what we did
<asac__> av`: no i didn them before ... then he did it on his own
<asac__> they are more or less equivalent
<asac__> but i have to rebase them to say if anything is left
<asac__> the leak is probably still left
<av`> asac__, I wanna keep in sync debian's package with ubuntu
<asac__> but also he took some other approach ... so not sure
<av`> so we don't diverge it
<asac__> currently we are ahead
<av`> we have 2.28.3
<asac__> so you can just upload the ubuntu package
<asac__> then its your decision
<av`> and ubuntu has 2.28.1
<asac__> i wont check for debian stuff on my own :)
<asac__> av`: yes. but because you bumped th eversion
<asac__> so add the .rules file
<av`> asac__, the 2.28.3 release integrates the crash fixes you applied I guess
<av`> so apart the .rules thing it's the same
<asac__> i said something different above
<asac__> 12:50 < asac__> but i have to rebase them to say if anything is left
<asac__> 12:50 < asac__> the leak is probably still left
<asac__> 12:50 < asac__> they are more or less equivalent
<asac__> 12:50 < asac__> but i have to rebase them to say if anything is left
<asac__> 12:50 < asac__> the leak is probably still left
<micahg> asac: commenting out MOZ_XPI_FILE didn't help
<av`> yeah, but you'll have to adapt them to the latest release anyway
<av`> they are taken from the gnome svn
<asac__> micahg: remove it
<micahg> that wildcard command seems to be the issue
<av`> so they should be into the latest snapshot already
<asac__> micahg: without MOZ_XPI_FILE it should use the other wildcard
<asac__> $(wildcard *.xpi)
<asac__> that should definitly work
<av`> but it's worth to give it a check
<asac__> you just repeat what i said three times already
<micahg> nope
<asac__> i need to rebase them to check what is left
<asac__> thats it
<av`> yep :)
<asac__> i said that exactly that 4 times ;)
<micahg> asac__ no go
<asac__> micahg: well. how does it fail now
<micahg> same
<micahg> wildcard doesn't seem to expand
<av`> asac__, I gonna start doing stuff for the desktop-team with lucid
<asac__> hmm
<micahg> when I changed wildcard MOZ_XPI_FILE to just MOZ_XPI_FILE it got further
<asac__> av`: not sure what you mean ...
<av`> asac__, e.g updating gnome stuff, merges, syncs like I do for the debian team
<asac__> micahg: where does that stop then?
<asac__> no
<asac__> i dont like gnome stuff
<asac__> well
<asac__> there are neough folks doing that
<asac__> some packages i do
<asac__> like epiphany, etc.
<av`> asac__, seb told me the team requires some help
<asac__> but synching and merges are easy enough ... so usually the gnome team can cover that
<asac__> could be. but not my help ;)
<asac__> i mean ... everyone needs help
<asac__> i need help too
<micahg> indeed
<asac__> micahg: how does it fail when yo drop the wildcard?
 * micahg is learning to help :)
<asac__> micahg: you are helping a lot
<micahg> asac__ rebuilding now :)
<micahg>  No rule to make target `install-refractor.xpi-stamp', needed by `xpi-install'
<av`> asac__, actually I saw tons of uploads made by robert
<micahg> it doesn't seem to expand the %
<asac__> av`: yes. he is sebs helper
<av`> asac__, so I guess that he can't do everything alone with seb
<asac__> why do you discuss that with me ;)
<asac__> there surely is need for more folks helping out
<av`> asac__, you said before '<asac__> there are neough folks doing that'
<asac__> seb and me and a few others work more like 14h a day in average ;)
<asac__> yes. there are enough folks so i dont need to drop my other work and help our there
<av`> so I thought that means no help is required
<asac__> out there
<micahg> asac freeze in 10 seconds...
<asac__> freeze?
<micahg> universe freeze
<asac__> ah
<asac__> ok
<micahg> ScottK said we could fudge a little
<asac__> i think it shouldnt be a problem
<micahg> but what do you think of that next error I posted
<av`> asac__, I'm seeing you a bit nervous today, slept bad?
<asac__> micahg: i think unzip-%-stamp: $(XPI_FILE)
<asac__> didnt work
<asac__> micahg: are you sure there is a .xpi on top level dir?
<micahg> yes
<asac__> av`: i dont see me nervous :)
<micahg> I see refractor.xpi in the top dir
<asac__> yeah
<asac__> let me check it. have absolutely no idea from here what it could be
 * asac__ branches micah branch
<asac__> odd the version in changelog does not match the version produced by get-orig-source
<micahg> yess
<asac__> feels like moz-devscripts is wrong there
<micahg> that's a problem with svn devscript maybe?
<asac__> i mean the version
<micahg> I changed it to 1.0~b2
<asac__> it should produce 1.2~b... and not 2b
<av`> asac__, how can I avoid this: https://buildd.debian.org/fetch.cgi?&pkg=gnome-bluetooth&ver=2.28.3-1&arch=ia64&stamp=1256303819&file=log
<asac__> yeah
<av`> asac__, it fails to build on ia64 cause of that
<av`> asac__, e.g missing network
<micahg> asac, also get-orig-source failed until I made the dir
<asac__> how anoying ;) ... why does debian use https for that? ;)
<asac__> av`: usually thats done using some catalog file
<asac__> av`: the current build seems to need network access
<asac__> which is bad
<av`> asac__, is there a way to fix that?
<asac__> i havent used xsltproc lately, but other xml/xslt things can use a catalog file so they dont try to lookup stuff remotely
<asac__> question is why it works on other buildds
<av`> yeah :)
<asac__> i dont know that
<asac__> maybe xsltproc is OK with a "no net" error,
<asac__> but not if its a HTTP error like that
<asac__> check with the ia64 porters
<asac__> this could be a buildd bustage
<asac__> at least if you are sure
<av`> it built fine on ubuntu
<av`> ia64
<asac__> that it works on other buildds its likely a buildd configuration that is different
<asac__> av`: not sure. do we produce those docs?
<asac__> in ubuntu?
<asac__> if we do  then yes.
<asac__> try to find the owner of those machines and bug him ;)
<micahg> cool, debian is fixing secure delete in sqlite
<asac__> good
<av`> asac__, problem is pkern is now filing an RC bug against my package
<av`> cause it shouldnt require network access
<av`> but why it works everywhere and fails there
<asac__> yes. network-access is probably bad
<asac__> i agree with that
<asac__> but as i said
<asac__> maybe it has no problem if ther eis no net
<asac__> but has a problem if there is some kind of net
<asac__> that gives bogus stuff
<asac__> like here
<asac__> so it could be that the problem is that the ia64 builder has a bad network setup
<asac__> av`: you can easily test ... tear down all your network
<asac__> and see if it works
<asac__> if so, its a ia64 buildd setup problem imho
<av`> you're right
<av`> I should test if it builds
<av`> without network
<asac__> micahg: so with refractor.xpi being in place at the start it works
 * av` grabs the sources
<micahg> what, how?
<asac__> micahg: try a debuild -b ... then after the fail, run debuild -nc -> success
<asac__> so problem really is that the XPI_FILE thing gets somewhat evaluated too early
<av`> asac__, brb, shutting down my network
<asac__> the odd thing is that it works for things that specify a build command
<asac__> like all the other extension packages
<micahg> asac__:  is there a pre-build arch?
<asac__> so $(wildcard file.xpi) -> empty if that file doesnt exist yet
<asac__> but it doesnt exist for other extenion packages
<asac__> micahg: touching a file would be a hack. and we dont do that for other packages
<asac__> i think the only difference is that we have no build command
<micahg> I'm saying, can we move the copy up?
<micahg> ok, I'm testing installing now
<asac__> micahg: no ... refractor.xpi gets produced during build
<asac__> so its not there in pre-build::
<asac__> or something
<asac__> you can run a touch refractor.xpi there most likely
<asac__> ;)
<asac__> but thats  a hack
<asac__> ok trying something
<av`> asac__, builds fine *without* network access ;)
<micahg> well, the.debs seem to work
<asac__> av`: ok then setup a proxy on that host that gives you HTTP/1.1 504 Gateway Time-out
<micahg> although the window might not be wide enough
<av`> asac__, a proxy that doesnt work then
<asac__> av`: e.g. setup a host with http proxy, but no other network
<asac__> yeah. i think setting up a proxy on localhost
<av`> k
<asac__> and then tearing donw the network will give that timeout
<asac__> and i expect that xsltproc will then baild out
<asac__> because it gets a real http error
<asac__> rather than a network error
<av`> done
<av`> closing down network
<av`> brb
<asac__> av`: if you run wget http://www.google
<asac__> you get the same error
<asac__> then you are ready for test
<asac__> bdrung: there?
<bdrung> asac: yes
<asac__> any clue why XPI_FILE gets evaluated early for prism, but late for all the other stuff?
<asac__> e.g. for prism its always empty
<asac__> prism has a NULL build command
<asac__> thats the only difference i can see
<bdrung> do you have a link to the sources?
<asac__> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~micahg/prism/prism-1.0b2-karmic/revision/117
<asac__> bdrung: you want a full tree that you can debuild?
<asac__> let me get that for you
<bdrung> that would be nice
<micahg> tarball here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test/+files/prism_1.0~b2+svn20090813r49078.orig.tar.gz
<asac__> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/pp.tar.gz
<asac__> hmm
<asac__> ok
<asac__> the pp.tar.gz is a build tree you can use for debuid -.b
<asac__> bdrung: so only difference i see is BUILD_COMMAND=0 ...with using common-post-build-arch to do that
<av`_> asac__, it built fine anyway
<av`_> it worked with a proxy as well
<av`> going to eat, brb
<micahg> asac, while he's looking into that, can you see if anything needs to be done with bug 217908 before release?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217908 in cairo "FFe: Pixellated Images in Firefox/Opera due to incorrect EXTEND_PAD implementation in several video drivers" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217908
<asac__> k
<asac__> that should clearly happen upstream
<micahg> yeah, and upstream still seems to be working on it
<asac__> exactly. so the story here is that the fix only works with most recent X server
<micahg> which is fine for karmic, right?
 * bdrung builds it now.
<micahg> I'll let ScottK know
<asac__> once upstream issue landed on trunk
<asac__> i can at least think about trying to cherry pick that here
<asac__> but before that its tough ;)
<micahg> so, it's not blocking release is it?
<asac__> no
<micahg> ok
<asac__> is a visual glithc
<micahg> asac, I have one more big bug you should look at: bug 453616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453616 in firefox-3.5 "abrowser depends on abrowser-3.5-branding but it won't be installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453616
<micahg> Is the problem with synaptic?
<micahg> aptitude properly suggests the install
<asac__> workd for ms
<asac__> me
<micahg> in synaptic?
<asac__> i would think its a old bug
<asac__> hmm
<asac__> when did i do th elast firefox update?
<micahg> when I marked abrowser for installation, it didn't work
<micahg> last week?
<micahg> I just tested it an hour ago
<asac__> yeah
<micahg> with the latest updates
<asac__> so thats where i fixed a few abrowser issues
<asac__> hmm
<asac__> sudo apt-get install abrowser-3.5 works
<asac__> sudo apt-get install abrowser works
<micahg> yes, but the bug was reported with using synaptic
<micahg> SHould I move to synaptic and subscibe mvo?
<asac__> micahg: does apt-get work for you too?
<asac__> e.g. just try to run it and see if it complains or would allow it
<bdrung> asac: the common-post-build-arch produces this issue. workaround: "MOZ_XPI_FILE		:= dist/xpi-stage/refractor.xpi"
<micahg> no
<micahg> sudo apt-get install abrowser fails
<bdrung> asac: fyi the clean rules does not clean enough
<asac__> right
<asac__> so thats working for me
<asac__> and synaptic too
<micahg> weird
<asac__> micahg: what packages do you have instlaled?
<asac__> dpkg -l firefox\*
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f4d222bc3
<asac__> micahg: what is the exact error?
<asac__> if you run apt-get install ...
<asac__> bdrung: why does it the early evaluation happen if we have common-post?
<asac__> and why would the $(wildcard dist/xpi-stage/refractor.xpi) be not empty?
<asac__> oh ... did we hook up the stuff in common-post ?
<asac__> hmm
<asac__> then we can probably also do it in build/prism::
<micahg> testing build in ppa
<micahg> asac http://pastebin.com/f312e6403
<micahg> pastebin is for abrowser
<asac__> micahg: try apt-get install abrowser-3.5-branding and see what that gives you
<micahg> ah
<micahg>  abrowser-3.5-branding: Depends: firefox-3.5 (= 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2) but 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<micahg> because I have the security PPA enabled I think
<micahg> at 501
<asac__> micahg: maybe some pinning?
<micahg> yeah
<asac__> ok ... probably means that the pinned archive doesnt have that trantiion
<asac__> transition
<asac__> so it it security? or somehting else that is pinned to ubuntu2?
<micahg> no, it has abrowser
<asac__> micahg: so yeah
<micahg> testing
<asac__> http://pastebin.com/f22dbabc7
<asac__> thats what i would suggest for prism
<asac__> currently trying
<micahg> oh
<micahg> I changed MOZ_XPI_FILE as bdrung suggested and then got rid of the cp command
<asac__> seems that the evaluation of XPI_FILE is somewhat hooked into the common-post
<asac__> i would think the build/... is better
<asac__> as its better suitable as an example
<micahg> ok
<asac__> for other packages that dont have a build command
<micahg> trying again...
<asac__> micahg: so is the abrowesr issue gone with all up-to-date?
<micahg> didn't test that yet
<asac__> kk
<micahg> had to upload new version of prism :)
<asac__> micahg: imo the bug was fixed
<asac__> it was
<asac__> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu6
<micahg> no
<micahg> abrowser branding was fixed
<asac__> hmm
<micahg> abrowser wasn't
<micahg> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<micahg>   abrowser: Depends: abrowser-3.5-branding but it is not going to be installed
<micahg> E: Broken packages
<asac__> but apt-get install abrowser-3.5-branding works?
<micahg> yes
<asac__> thats strange
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> and it wanted to pull in sobgbird
<micahg> songbird
<asac__> i mean ...why would that happen? if abrowser-3.5-branding installs fine, then abrowser depends on abrowser-3.5-branding should be fulfillable
<micahg> right
<micahg> and they are the same version now
<micahg> with the same priority
<asac__> micahg: sudo apt-get -oDebug::pkgProblemResolver=1 install abrowser
<asac__> thry that
<asac__> and paste
<asac__> maybe that has hints why its rejected as a good solution
<asac__> might be that something only depends on firefox or something
<asac__> but not sure why it would complain abour -branding ... so lets look at the solver output
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/d484b2913
<asac__> micahg: maybe some extension directly depends on firefox or something, but not on abrowser?
<asac__> which makes it too costy?
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> firefox-launchpad-plugin  depends on firefox
<asac__> yeah
<asac__> i think thats the cause then
<asac__> probably should go through all that depend on firefox directly
<micahg> but doesn't abrowser provide firefox?
<asac__> yeah
<asac__> we would need to ask mvo
<asac__> how the decision is done in this case
<asac__> maybe abrowser-3.5-branding should provide firefox-3.5-branding  ... hmmm
<micahg> ok, prism seems to build fine
<asac__> so firefox stuff is not going to be fixed for release .... we should fix that in first sru/sec update
<asac__> not sure if a provides is what we want
<asac__> we want users to be able to go back and forth by installing -branding
<asac__> and the main packages
<asac__> e.g. abrowser-3.5 .... abrowser
<asac__> micahg: does apt-get install abrowser-3.5 work?
<micahg> medium -> Triaged -> you?
<asac__> yeah. i think so
<micahg> testing prism install now
<asac__> post the paste stuff you have me there too
<asac__> thcx
<asac__> th
<asac__> x
<micahg> all that debug?
<asac__> yes
<asac__> i want mvo to take a look
<BUGabundo> asac both kernel .15 and .32.x don't fix my 3G bug
<BUGabundo> at least not out of the box
<BUGabundo> dtchen: latest PA has regressed to me. now it starts muted again :(
<micahg> no, asac abrowser-3.5 didnt' work either
<asac__> ok ... paste both debugs
<asac__> also the debug for installing the -branding
<asac__> (which works)
<asac__> and post that firefox-lp-improvements only depends on firefox
<micahg> no, it was the launchpad-plugin
<asac__> yeah then that ;)
<av`> asac__, http://bugs.debian.org/552307
<av`> asac__, I commented out that this is not a package's issue
<av`> and I decreased severity since it makes the package unable to reach testing
<av`> for what? for a buildd issue
<asac__> av`: ansewered
<asac__> i commented giving rational why i think its a buildd bustage +  wishlist bug against the xml parts used
<asac__> micahg: so is prism ok?
<av`> asac__, thanks :)
<micahg> seems to be
<asac__> micahg: have you tried to use it?
<asac__> like making a webapp out of a website in ffox?
<micahg> I'm browsing in it
<asac__> ok
<micahg> using the google mail app
<asac__> and the ffox plugin is good?
<asac__> micahg: try to create a new webapp
<asac__> in ffox
<micahg> haven;t tried that
<asac__> thats what the plugin is supposed to allow you
<asac__> err extension ;)
<micahg> didn't know we had it
<micahg> got an icon conversion error on lp
<asac__> micahg: so failed completely? or just icon is defualt?
<micahg> icon is default
<micahg> it works
<asac__> ok try somem other site
<asac__> maybe some works
<asac__> i think thats an upstream bug then
<asac__> and shouldnt block it
<asac__> so maybe check what bdrung ment by saying that clean isnt clean ... and close changelog
<asac__> so i can sponsor and poke scottk
<micahg> cnn's favicon worked
<asac__> good
<asac__> so feels ready
<asac__> if you see what is not clean maybe fix that
<micahg> hold on I have to push up latest bze
<asac__> but isnt that important
<asac__> micahg: ok.
<micahg> flash even seems to work :)
<asac__> great ;)
<micahg> ok, should I propose a merge?
<asac__> micahg: you can do that. yes. or i can just push the branch
<asac__> micahg: do you have the FFe bug closed in changelog?
<BUGabundo> now that you mention it
<asac__> if so, just push and i will take care for the rest
<BUGabundo> I should upgrad my flash
<asac__> probably is late
<micahg> yes
<micahg> I pushed up to my branch
<micahg> was about to propose a merge
<asac__> micahg: thanks a lot for your work. i will upload after shower, dont think you need to stay awake longer :)
<micahg> ok
<asac__> micahg: you had identica account?
<micahg> do I need to propose a merge?
<asac__> micahg: if you like ...
<asac__> not necessarily as i know that i have to do that right now
<micahg> no, no identica
<micahg> do I need one?
<asac__> no
<asac__> wanted to refer to you when saying that prism was fixed
<asac__> will just use your name then ... and not a linked account ;)
<asac__> thx
<asac__> or twitter?
<asac__> ;)
<BUGabundo> micahg: you are not on identica?
<micahg> ok, np, thanks for helping me with this
<micahg> no
<BUGabundo> or the StatusNet network?
<asac__> welcome
<micahg> micahg on lp is fine :)
<BUGabundo> shame :)
<asac__> micahg: just close changelog with relesae commit
<asac__> and push up
<asac__> and i will take care of the rest
<asac__> tty tomorrow
 * asac__ heads for shower
<micahg> oh, I didn't set it for karmic release
<micahg> but I did mark the bugs closed
 * micahg needs to go collapse in bed :)
<BUGabundo> fta: can you so some renaming on gwibber?
<BUGabundo> s/laconi.ca/StatusNet/ ?
<fta> ?
<fta> what does that mean? can I "so some renaming on xx"?
<fta> asac, grrrr bug 460069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460069 in gwibber "Large font size, cannot be changed or overridden" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460069
<BUGabundo> fta: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/419817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419817 in gwibber "Laconica name is changing" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<fta> asac, not branch review, not branch at commit at all
<fta> -at
<fta> BUGabundo, asac is the gwibber master now
<BUGabundo> :\
<asac__> BUGabundo: whats the problem?
<asac__> i am doing the upstream work, so if its upstream issue let me know with a bug :)
<BUGabundo> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/419817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419817 in gwibber "Laconica name is changing" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<BUGabundo> commited but not fixed
<BUGabundo> for weeks now :(
<asac__> BUGabundo: everything tahts committed should be fixed because we release from trun
<asac__> k
<asac__> unless its in a branch
 * asac__ checks
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 2.0.0~bzr476-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo>  *** 2.0.0~bzr476-0ubuntu1 0
<BUGabundo>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Packages
<BUGabundo>      2.0.0~bzr473-0ubuntu2~daily1 0
<BUGabundo>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<asac__> yea
<asac__> let me check code
<asac__> ok prism uploaded
<asac__> BUGabundo: i am not 100% if renaming the name would wipe your settings etc.
<asac__> you can try that by bzr branch lp:gwibber ...
<asac__> then change the name in microblog/laconica.py
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac__> and killall gwibber-daemon gwibber
<asac__> and start them like ./bin/gwibber-daemon
<asac__> and ./bin/gwibber
<asac__> let me know if that worked
<BUGabundo> right I know
<asac__> and didnt loose your setting
<asac__> for laconica
<asac__> as a second thing you could try to rename laconica.py to statusnet.py
<asac__> and see if thta works similar good
<BUGabundo> ehe
 * BUGabundo checking out
<asac__> you need to change laconica -< statusnet in __init__.py in microblog too to check that
<asac__> (e.g. the rename of .py)
<asac__> like
<asac__>   "identica": identica,
<asac__> -<
<asac__> ->
<asac__>   "identica": identica,
<asac__> urgh
<asac__> i mean
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> calm down
<asac__> "laconica": laconica,
<asac__> ->
<asac__> "laconica": statusnet
<asac__> if that work
<asac__> you can also try
<asac__> "statusnet": statusnet
<asac__> but do all three steps to be sure that your settings dont get lost
<BUGabundo> let me 1st try the 1st one :)
<asac__> yeah
<asac__> step by step ...
<BUGabundo> asac could the old 1.2 jaiku .py be ported too?
<BUGabundo> no idea why it abandoned
<BUGabundo> nor do I see a bug for it
<asac__> i wont do that porting
<asac__> someone who uses it needs to step up
<BUGabundo> :(
<asac__> at best whoever contributed it initially
<BUGabundo> I think it was Ryan
<BUGabundo> :|
<asac__> what doenst work?
<asac__> is it completely broken? or just a bit?
<asac__> do you get errors and all that stuff?
<BUGabundo> its not ported
<BUGabundo> so its not available anymore
<BUGabundo> renaming done
<asac__> ok then file a bug
<BUGabundo> starting local gwibber modded
<asac__> BUGabundo: k lets first check out the rename
<asac__> so that was just the "name": in laconica.py (1st step)
<BUGabundo> asac renaming done, and working so far
<BUGabundo> still pleanty of "laconica" string around
<asac__> in UI?
<asac__> where?
<asac__> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.com/f29a2cb6e ... you did that, right?
<BUGabundo> yes that's what I did
<BUGabundo> its not UI, just cli messages
<BUGabundo> and inside the ,py
<asac__> sure
<BUGabundo> DEBUG:gwibber:Scheduled Op: <receive:laconica>
<BUGabundo> DEBUG:gwibber:Scheduled Op: <responses:laconica>
<BUGabundo> DEBUG:gwibber:Scheduled Op: <private:laconica>
<asac__> thats ok
<BUGabundo> I know
<asac__> thats a separate step
<asac__> for now its UI
<asac__> ok i am committing that
<BUGabundo> wait
<BUGabundo> let me try it :)
<BUGabundo> at least ill learn a bit mre
<BUGabundo> and purpose a merge
<asac__> BUGabundo: oh already committed it ... but gave you credits
<fta> asac__, should we really keep this in tb*? MimeType=text/html;text/xml;application/xhtml+xml;application/xml;application/vnd.mozilla.xul+xml;application/rss+xml;application/rdf+xml;image/gif;image/jpeg;image/png
<asac__> BUGabundo: bzr commit -m "rename Laconi.ca to StatusNet (UI part) in laconica.py (thx @BUGabundo for testing) - lp:419817"Committing to: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gwibber-committers/gwibber/trunk/
<asac__> modified gwibber/microblog/laconica.py
<asac__> Committed revision 477.
<asac__> BUGabundo: next one :/
<asac__> BUGabundo: you can try the rename of laconica.py as i said above (step 2 and 3)
<BUGabundo> trying
<asac__> fta: good point. i think we should update that
<asac__> maybe add the mimetype for mail files it can process
<fta> asac__, while you're in there, please check that bug 460069 is properly committed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460069 in gwibber "Large font size, cannot be changed or overridden" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460069
<asac__> application/rss+xml
<asac__> is reasonable
<asac__> application/rdf+xml
<asac__> that too
<asac__> yes
<asac__> let me check
<asac__> there is a bug in gwibber fonts
<asac__> hmm
<fta> asac__, i mean, someone provided a debdiff, and scottk sponsored it
<asac__> did jordan hall upload that?
<asac__> did he commit it to packaging?
<fta> i don't think so
<asac__> hmm
<BUGabundo> asac account lost on change of __init__
<asac__> fta: is that ok for you? e.g. size wise?
<asac__> BUGabundo: bzr diff
<asac__> paste that
<asac__> i think you need to keep the old name
<asac__> i mean
<bdrung> asac: i modified the clean rule to http://paste2.org/p/483856
<BUGabundo> and I can't change the properties of a new one
<asac__> "laconica": statusnet
<asac__> that what i would have hoped should work
<BUGabundo>  File "/home/bugabundo/temp/gwibber2_trunk/gwibber/table.py", line 38, in custom_handler
<BUGabundo>     for k, f in list(fns.items()): cell.set_property(k, f(o))
<BUGabundo>   File "/home/bugabundo/temp/gwibber2_trunk/gwibber/configui.py", line 185, in get_proto_icon
<BUGabundo>     return gtk.gdk.pixbuf_new_from_file(resources.get_ui_asset("icons/%s.png" % acct["protocol"]))
<asac__> bdrung: did you commit on top of what i uploaded?
<asac__> otherwise let me do that
<asac__> BUGabundo:  paste your diff for now
<BUGabundo> asac $ bzr diff __init__.py | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/301329/
<bdrung> asac: no, only modified the files you gave me
<bdrung> asac: you may have to clean more than that
<asac__> ok. i twas uploaded. i can commit your changes for now
<asac__> and we can cleanup more later
<asac__> ;)
<asac__> or ask micahg to do that
<asac__> let me file a bug
<fta> asac__, donno, i just saw a dent yesterday about that, that led me to that bug
<asac__> i complained now
<asac__> bdrung: that paste service is inferior
<asac__> no way to get pure data from it
<asac__> ok found it
<bdrung> asac: do you know a fast paste service with autodetection of the format?
<asac__> no ;)
<asac__> i just paste plain text
<asac__> its all good
<asac__> just that the "clean" format was hidden
<fta> i often use pastebinit -f format
<fta> asac__, ppa re-org? ready when you are
<asac__> fta: so i mozillateam/TOPIC ok with you?
<asac__> if so ... lets do as suggested. put ffox + xul per-version ppa
<asac__> and tbird per-version ppa
<fta> so we forget about webtech?
<asac__> hmm
<asac__> fta: thats ok too
<asac__> but i cannot create any ppa ther ebecause i am not even in that team ;)
<fta> you sure?
<asac__> yes
<fta> oh
<asac__> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-webtech/+members#active
<asac__> is the build-deps ppa supposed to be for  all?
<fta> fixed
<asac__> thx
<asac__> ok so let me create in webtech:
<asac__> mozilla-central
<asac__> hmm
<asac__> lets check that if that would work
<fta> no, it's a moving target
<asac__> so we would have mozilla-central, mozilla-1.9.x etc.
<asac__> for xulrunner and firefox daily combo
<asac__> fta: we can also use firefox-3.7, etc. but the versions sometimes changes afterwards
<asac__> and we cannot rename ppas afaik
<asac__> so my vision would be something like:
<asac__> mozilla-central
<asac__> mozilla-1.9.x-daily
<fta> and we will loose all the current users
<asac__> mozilla-1.9.x-milestones
<asac__> yes. but this has to happen at some point
<asac__> for a bit we can upload to both
<asac__> but i think thats unavoidable
<asac__> we can check with launchpad folks about a redirect later
<asac__> though not sure where to redirect as tbird will not be in the xul/ffox ppa etc.
<fta> upload to both means a lot of ppa time
<asac__> yes.
<asac__> the alterantive is to upload to new
<asac__> and just "copy"
<asac__> using launchpad copy
<asac__> but for that we have to wait till finished etc.
<asac__> so a bit cumbersome
<asac__> imo we should rather ask launchpad t remove the ppa so users will see a failure
<fta> copy means writing scripts with  the lp api, last time i checked, it was not up to the task for big PPAs like ours
<asac__> and check whats wrong
<asac__> and then they might move to new locations
<asac__> or will stop using dailies
<asac__> if we complement this with blog posts and mailing list announcements it should be ok
<asac__> yeah. imo we should just accept that we have to migrate ... even if we loose some users
<asac__> they will stack up later
<asac__> and if we can make them getting errors on apt-get update
<asac__> its a good way to provide a hint
<asac__> thoughts?
<fta> yep
<asac__> fta: so i think for mozilla-central and friends its easy
<fta> if we do moz-central, we should probably add a meta package to allow the transition from one version of trunk to the next
<asac__> would using comm-central + comm-1.9.0 comm-1.9.1
<asac__> work?
<asac__> hmm
<asac__> right
<asac__> so that makes me come back to the idea to not split by version
<asac__> and rather write some kind of "mozilla testers" tool that does the right pinning etc.
<fta> i'd like to avoid that pinning hell
<asac__> depending on what you seleect
<asac__> fta: yes, but we also need to do transitions etc. in dailies
<asac__> that isnt really possible with split archives
<asac__> i just forgot that above when suggesting
<asac__> like firefox-3.5 becomes default ... firefox-3.0 also needs to be in same archive ... for the time at least where ffox 3.0 is still shipped
<fta> so?
<asac__> firefox-daily
<asac__> firefox-milestones
<asac__> or
<asac__> yeah
<asac__> that and
<asac__> same for thunderbird-daily
<asac__> and thunderbird-milestone
<asac__> etc.
<fta> hm, that still means pinning
<asac__> for those that want to selectively use it
<asac__> but i really think that there is no way around
<fta> i prefer per version ppas
<asac__> and we need some UI that allows users to express what they really want
<asac__> but that doesnt work
<fta> why?
<asac__> you will send users into breakage
<asac__> 16:17 < asac__> like firefox-3.5 becomes default ... firefox-3.0 also needs to be in same archive ... for the time at least where ffox 3.0 is still shipped
<asac__> we need them so users get good transitions
<asac__> so basically what we support is: on archive side you can opt-in/out per-application
<asac__> for dailies/milestone
<asac__> if you want more things you need pinning ... which we should make easy by providing a "daily testers tool"
<asac__> or something
<asac__> if you split stuff users would be in the same position as they were before we replaced all firefox 3.0 packages
<fta> pinning is bad because if you've already ahead of what you want, it simply doesn't work until you manually downgrade
<fta> -ve+re
<asac__> but is that an important case?
<asac__> usually daily would catch up and then you would ride it
<asac__> also i thought you can pin so hard that it also downgrades
<asac__> but imoi that "daily testers" tool could do the pinning
<asac__> and then do the initial downgrade
<asac__> explicditly
<asac__> if its really a needed use case
<asac__> "Note that a priority above 1000 will allow even downgrades no matter the version of the prioritary package. This means that you can use priority 1001 for a stable source if you want to downgrade to the stable versions of the packages you have installed (let's say from testing) on the system. this is not recommended unless the number of changes are minimal "
<asac__> http://wiki.debian.org/AptPinning
<asac__> sounds reasonable
<fta> i tried that already, it never worked for me
<BUGabundo> guys just got 20 wave invites, if anyone needs one
<fta> BUGabundo, i already have an account there
<BUGabundo> fta: going on my second :)
<fta> but no invites.. where are they supposed to be?
<BUGabundo> just got mine
<BUGabundo> fta: only ppl who got invited by google have invites!
<BUGabundo> ppl Nominated don't get them
<BUGabundo> so if you need one for a friend
<BUGabundo> ask while I still have some
<fta> it's ok, my friends still have some, so we have a pool ;)
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> asac__, do you have one? we could draft the ppa thing there ;)
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<fta> -Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<fta> +Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<fta> lol
<asac__> fta: gwibber hack backed out ;)
<asac__> fta: that maintainer part is correct
<asac__> MOTU isnt used anymore
<asac__> fta: what invite do you want?
<asac__> google?
<asac__> gmail?
<asac__> i have plenty ;)
<fta> it was for wave, but i don't need any
<asac__> but i dont think its needed
<asac__> i think we should setup a wiki page
<asac__> and spec
<asac__> spec like
<asac__> to play through all cases
<asac__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PPAs
<asac__> hmm
<asac__> i think its ok to put there
<asac__> and then make a WebTech PPa page that links to the sub teams
<fta> wave a bit like gobby
<fta> +is
<asac__> ah ;)
<asac__> fta: you can also use google doc
<asac__> s
<asac__> ;)
<asac__> i added introduction to that page now
<asac__> "This document describes what ppas the mozillateam runs and what mechanisms users can use to opt-in/out from individual apps etc."
<asac__> unfortuantely we got now visitors ... i am basically in the bedroom now hiding ;) ... saiyng that i am getting dressed. i will be back at 7 i think
<fta> :)
<asac__> so ... now i really have to get dressed
<asac__> i will finish my thoughts while sitting there and listening to low-quality talks ;)
<asac__> bbiw
<fta> BUGabundo, i think i trashed my W7 vbox install, i tried too hard to have dx10, now, it's painfully slow
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> never pushed it that hard
<BUGabundo> great thing about VM
<BUGabundo> take a snapshot and restore
<fta> asac, if you feel brave enough to fix a really annoying gwibber bug: it scrolls at the top for each reload/update while you're reading
<BUGabundo> YES YES YES
<BUGabundo> very anoying
<dtchen> BUGabundo: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<BUGabundo> dtchen: and now I hear glitches again :(
<BUGabundo> dtchen: logging now
<dtchen> BUGabundo: the glitches aren't necessarily PA's fault.
<dtchen> BUGabundo: e.g., the driver may not be doing DMA properly given the constraints of the hw
<fta> dtchen, will you push sdl to the p-a ppa?
<fta> or to a new place?
<dtchen> fta: it will be in the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA as usual
<fta> dtchen, ok, great. i still have themuso and crimsun, could i just drop that now?
<dtchen> fta: yes
<fta> excellent
<fta> d'oh!
<fta> 53 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<fta> Need to get 1,081MB of archives.
<fta> After this operation, 461MB of additional disk space will be used.
<BUGabundo> dtchen: was 100% ok until yesterday
<BUGabundo> now I hear it all the time
<BUGabundo> let me check PAMAN to see if I have anything above 100%
<fta> Get:14 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe nexuiz-data 2.5.2-1build1 [793MB]
<fta> pfff
<BUGabundo> fta: aha
<BUGabundo> fta: better change mirrors :)
<fta> why, it's fast
<BUGabundo> is it?
<BUGabundo> not for me
<asac__> ok
<fta> ok, now that the ppa dls are done, it's slow
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<asac__> fta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PPAs#preview
<BUGabundo> dtchen: need my current log?
<asac__> ok renamed the -mliestones to -dailies
<asac__> err backports ;)
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> typo like that
<BUGabundo> and we are all doomed
<asac__> so what was the right way to add a pin for a repo?
<asac__> examples?
<asac__> fta: ?
<asac__> would like to put examples on the wiki page so we can check if that is what we want to do
<fta> well, i'm not sure it's the right way, but i have:
<fta> Package: *
<fta> Pin: release o=LP-PPA-ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<fta> Pin-Priority: 101
<sebner> fta: you should thank me and not complain about the size :P
<fta> nexuiz?
<asac__> so how about this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PPAs#preview
<fta> sebner, nexuiz?
<sebner> fta: yeah, say god to me as I brought it in ;)
<fta> sebner, why did it jump from 322MB to 757MB?
<asac__> better graphics ;)
<asac__> hehe
<asac__> more sound
<sebner> fta: because it's getting cooler and cooler and more professional
<sebner> hhuhu mighty asac__ _D
<sebner> :D
<asac__> hi sebner
<sebner> long time no see
<fta> well, i play openarena, not nexuiz :P
<sebner> fta: you updates say something different :P
<sebner> *your
<fta> it's installed, but i haven't used it in months
<fta> maybe i should
<sebner> ack
<sebner> ^^
<asac__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PPAs
<sebner> asac__: mighty, what's going on at the reeperbahn? =)
<asac__> i am in kiel atm ;)
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34364433/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.firefox-3.7_3.7~a1~hg20091025r34171%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac__> fta: that reminds me ... how long do you want micah to continue before adding him to team? ;) i think we could ask him to ask for review for things that are not trivial, but i think he would ask and not just push stuff that is too difficult for him
<asac__> a least simple rebasing seems to be ok for him ;)
<fta> i agree
<asac__> he has been around doing bunch of bug work too for quite some time
<asac__> cool
<av`> asac__, who?
<asac__> micah
<av`> ah :)
<asac__> fta: do you think that way of pinning would work?
<asac__> i would make a simple script then to help users opt-in/out from things
<fta> you should try ;)
<asac__> hmm
<asac__> right
<asac__> guess i can already do that
<asac__> thought for a moment i would need it
<asac__> fta: only thing that bothers me is the meta package
<asac__> we should include the metapackage >= target version somehow
<asac__> not sure how that is best done
<asac__> i think i know how
<fta> why would it be different from now?
<asac__> no its not different
<asac__> thats why i said "for a moment"
<asac__> i can try
<asac__> and will do that now
<asac__> just wondering if that works for the version
<asac__> too
<asac__> ok added how i think that meta package could be done
<asac__> now checking what happens ;)
<asac__> hmm ffox didnt finish for today yet
<asac__> a bit odd ... it doesnt read what i have in preferences.d
<asac__> hmm
<dtchen> BUGabundo: sure.
<BUGabundo> dtchen: pastebining now
<fta> sebner, nexuiz is unplayable on my dual core.
<fta> problably same sdl/p-a issue as openarena
<BUGabundo> dtchen: $ pastebinit pulseverbose.log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/301533/
<BUGabundo> sorry it took a while. 2MB file over 2G :)
<dtchen> hmm
<dtchen> BUGabundo: are you actually using rtp actively?
<sebner> fta: I don't have any problems. Have audio deactivated in nexuiz though
<BUGabundo> dtchen: no
<dtchen> BUGabundo: if not, just use pactl to unload those modules
<BUGabundo> I just have it enabled
<BUGabundo> :(
<dtchen> BUGabundo: oh, in that case, disable it _and_ unload those modules
<BUGabundo> can't I keep it?
<BUGabundo> does it affect me some how?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> ahahahahahahaahahahahaahahah
<dtchen> it's known to cause aberrations ATM
<BUGabundo> turning it off then
<BUGabundo> but it was fine up to last update :|
<BUGabundo> dtchen: done
<BUGabundo> restart ?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: no need
<BUGabundo> ok
<dtchen> unloading them should be sufficient
<BUGabundo> need to put my system to a stress test :|
<BUGabundo> ideas?
<dtchen> I probably need to hack in frame debugging into alsa-lib for 10.04
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34368035/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.prism_1.0b2%2Bsvn20090813r49078-0ubuntu2~umd3~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<BUGabundo> dtchen: if you need further testing or I still see glitchs I'll let you know!
<BUGabundo> dtchen: do you think this will also fix my mute at start up?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: it's likely unrelated, but I haven't stared at the volume code in some time.
<BUGabundo> dtchen: it was all fine up until recently. I installed kernel .15 and -32 to test 3G modem support bug, and am back to karmic kernel
<BUGabundo> but now audio is muted on boot
<dtchen> kernel .15?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: Linux BluBUG 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dtchen> sorry, but what's .15?
<BUGabundo> 2.6.31-25
<BUGabundo> grrrr
<BUGabundo> 2.6.31-15
<BUGabundo> brb, dinner
<dtchen> git reset --hard origin/master
<dtchen> bah, sorry
<dtchen> BUGabundo: I don't see a -15?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: kernel ppa
<dtchen> ah
<dtchen> right, I don't even see it tagged in ubuntu-karmic.git
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> dtchen: yeah I know
<BUGabundo> I was testing it
<BUGabundo> cause the bug report said it fixed 2G
<BUGabundo> *3G
<BUGabundo> not related to audio
<BUGabundo> but I though I should mention
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-25
<micahg> chrisccoulson: around?
<fta2> "Ping timeout: 265 seconds", the infamous UDS effect :)
<fta2> jcastro, hi, trying to watch the live stream, video is acceptable, sound is very far, very difficult to hear the speaker, but applauds are ok :P
<fta2> (not even sure you can read this) ;)
<fta> dpm, hi
<dpm> hey fta, I'm just answering your e-mail ;)
<fta> dpm, ok
<fta> dpm, i just noticed a few &#xxx; codes in the untranslated strings (none in the translated ones), it's no big deal. it's a problem upstream (i'll try to fix it). imho, you can make the announcement
<dpm> fta, ok. I think I might wait with the announcement until after UDS, a I'm not sure how available or how much time I might have
<fta> dpm, ok, too bad.
<BUGabundo> evening
 * BUGabundo picks up the shotgun and kills firefox for good
<BUGabundo> [reed]: what's up with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/519905/
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 3.6.12~hg20101023r34698+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<[reed]> BUGabundo: mozilla bug 583582 maybe?
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 583582 in Spelling checker "hunspell double buffer w/gcc-4.5*" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=583582
<BUGabundo> I've filed 2 or 3 already
<BUGabundo> when FF crashs,it asks to send
<BUGabundo> so I send them
<BUGabundo> [reed]: I'm going mad here
<BUGabundo> not being able to use my browser grrrr
<BUGabundo> [reed]: btw you know why greasemonkey wasn't been updated to FF4? or Oxymoron Nightly Tools ?
<[reed]> Nightly Tester Tools is getting revamped
<[reed]> dunno about greasemonkey
<BUGabundo> :(
<Mook_sb> greasemonkey is being updated - at least, they have a branch for firefox 4 work
<BUGabundo> those too, plus greader and nosquint are the missing parts to let me move onto ff4
<BUGabundo> and I'm usually the guy that runs trunk :\
<Mook_sb> firefox 4 has been very extension-breakage-happy, yes :)
<BUGabundo> and without nightly tools.....
<BUGabundo> I've forced a few to run
<BUGabundo> but even still, some will refuse
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-26
<[reed]> micahg / chrisccoulson: ping?
<fta> [reed], they're at UDS (Orlando)
<chrisccoulson> hi [reed]
<micahg> [reed]: do you still need something?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we have a thunderbird schedule today, but are the mozilla people here?  should we have it rescheduled?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's ok, we can still do this session
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<BUGa_badmood> o/
<fta> hm, no video for the sessions?
<micahg> packageselection-desktop-n-thunderbird-messaging-indicator session in #ubuntu-uds-Bonaire6
<micahg> starting in 6 minutes
<fta> micahg, no video?
<micahg> fta: yes video
<fta> micahg, just audio here..
<fta> http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/status.xsl
<micahg> cameras are set up, but might not be on
<fta> may not be live..
<fta> http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<[reed]> micahg / chrisccoulson: ping again?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-27
<chrisccoulson> hi [reed], you there?
<[reed]> chrisccoulson: just making sure you're aware that we're chemspilling
<chrisccoulson> hi [reed], thanks. i saw the blog post on p.m.o earlier, so i've prepared all the relevant people here for it
<chrisccoulson> do you have an ETA for the builds? it's end of day here, so i won't be able to prepare ours until the morning
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: do you need me to do anything for the mozilla updates?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - i think we're ok now. we've got the firefox and thunderbird builds going
<chrisccoulson_> we're backporting this fix to tb2 as well
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: k, I'll upgrade to thunderbird when it's ready
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: do you have the patch to do that?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - yeah, i've got that
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: stiill doing Jaunty?  was EOL saturday
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - yeah, i couldn't remember when i did the upload, so i just did it anyway
<micahg> :)
<chrisccoulson_> i think jdstrand was going to kill the build
<micahg> ok
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - have you seen david or bryan yet?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: no
 * micahg is wondering if they're in this session (launchpad and upstreams)
<chrisccoulson_> i'm not sure where they are. i think they're here. i'm sat in the corridor outside of bonaire 3
<micahg> ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: you should take a look at the bottom of http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58265271/thunderbird_3.1.5%2Bbuild1%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1_3.1.6%2Bbuild1%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1.diff.gz, that doesn't seem right
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, that's not right, but it also means it's been broken for a while
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: yeah, I figured that after I typed to you :)
<fta> asac, did you consider libjpeg-turbo in your meeting yesterday?
<fta> asac, or was it arm only?
<fta> live stream is broken :(
<fta> oh, back
<fta> asac, check your mailbox :)
<fta> (please)
<BUGabundo> fta: #DesireHD is here :D
<fta> BUGabundo, nice
<fta> BUGabundo, how much?
<BUGabundo> 500€
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> doh!
<BUGabundo> only you to make that the 1st question
<fta> i'd go for a tablet at that price
<BUGabundo> sure
<fta> i'm currently looking for a tablet.. ereader like, ~10", color, touch, wifi
<BUGabundo> but this one fits in my pocket
<fta> sure
<fta> i'm not much into phones, i'm more into data, reading, viewing
<BUGabundo> yeah
<fta> i'm really happy with my kindle 3, but for reading only.
<BUGabundo> this one will be my MID now
<BUGabundo> replacing magic
<BUGabundo> still want a 13" or 15" tab
<BUGabundo> for house usage
<BUGabundo> and replace laptop
<fta> i've seen some guys with tablets at UDS, not sure what they are
<fta> well, -some +at least one
<chrisccoulson> micahg - https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/4/Beta
<fta> 10 betas + RCs ? wow
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you're still doing jaunty updates?
<asac> fta: thanks!!
<fta> asac, you're welcome
<asac> fta: unfrotunately i was not in jpeg session as there was confusion of schedule
<asac> will ensure jpeg-turbo is looked at
<asac> who is doing jpeg-turbo?
<asac> "libjpeg-turbo is a version of libjpeg which uses MMX, SSE, and SSE2 SIMD instructions to accelerate baseline JPEG compression/decompression by about 2-4x on x86 and x86-64 platforms. It is based on libjpeg/SIMD but has numerous enhancements. "
<asac> so guess we need to add "NEON simd" there ;)
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<BUGabundo> long time no see
<asac> wonder if its already fixed integer code
<asac> hello BUGabundo ;)
<asac> i am always here :)
<asac> spiritual :-P
<asac> fta: i think you should really come to UDS again at some point :)
<fta> asac, worth knowing too, i remember a discussion about something not compatible in the license (it's in bugzilla somewhere)
<fta> asac, well, yeah, maybe next time
<fta> (if it's in asia-pac) ;)
<fta> been trying to follow remotely, it's though
<fta> tough
<fta> th
<fta> well
<micahg> mozilla 573948?
<micahg> ubot2: where are you?
<fta> there's audio only, people are far from the mic, they use slides we can't see, etc
<asac> fta: yeah ... guess folks often dont come to front so you can hear it properly
<asac> yeah
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 573948 in ImageLib "Replace libjpeg with libjpeg-turbo" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=573948
<ubot2> Factoid 'where are you?' not found
<asac> session leader and note taker should be better posting where to get the slides/wiki pages that are on the screen
<fta> also, it's very different from conf calls where everybody is remote. here, without visual feebacks, you have no idea who's talking, who's answering..
<fta> i recognized a few voices, yours, jorge, mark, jono, that's about it :P
<fta> (listened to ~5 sessions)
<fta> asac, micahg: i saw some people using tablets, do you happen to know what kind they are? (& /w which OS)
<micahg> fta: I've seen what I think are iPads
<fta> booohh
<asac> yeah ... no ubuntu tablet ;)
<asac> fta: yeah we should also say who is speaking :/
<asac> tough to get that in the folk minds ;)
<fta> i know
<fta> watched some video on miro too, most people are back to the cameras/mic :P
<fta> btw, weird to see only chairs, and no tables
<asac> fta: hmm ... strange
<asac> anyway ... session over. have to move
<fta> enjoy
<fta>  /me going back to hacking my squeezebox radios
<fta> grrr, gcc 4.5 regression in chromium
<fta> chrisccoulson_, i listened to the thunderbird session yesterday, does some of it also applies to evolution or will it stay with just the message count in the indicator?
<fta> (which makes me want to cry each time i look at it)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-28
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Seamonkey 2.0.10  in http://is.gd/dsudW, please test | Firefox 3.6.12 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPML
<micahg> bdrung: can mozilla-devscripts fail a build ATM or are there rules changes necessary as well?
<fta> asac, do you have some upstream skia guys in the room?
<asac> fta: unfortunately not
<asac> fta: if you know someone and can send him to #ubuntu-uds-bonaire that would be great ... if not we check the details afterwards
<asac> err
<asac> #ubuntu-uds-bonaire6
<fta> a bit late to do that
<asac> yeah
<asac> but maybe someone is around just now ;)
<fta> skia is a dedicated team, it's not the chromium team
<asac> yep
<asac> but is not that important ... this session is mostly about documenting the rational etc. and then going to skia and ask if they want that contribution from us
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think I'll do 2 fixes for the nobinonly issue, the first is to fix thunderbird, then later to fix m-devscripts to fail teh build, sound ok?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that sounds fine
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<fta> asac, what use do you have for skia (outside of chrom*)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is it worth reuploading thunderbird for this, or this just needs to be before the next upload?
<micahg> *update
<chrisccoulson> the next upload is fine
<micahg> k
<fta> asac, i'll find skia PoCs for you
<asac> fta: thanks ... you could add that to the gobby document or send a mail ... please use asac at linaro.org ;)
<asac> my other email is completely busted :/
<fta> k
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/skia/wiki/FAQ
 * micahg just realized conkeror can be sync'd after uploading :-/
<fta> \o/ i'm done with my squeezebox py stack
<fta> now i need to make a gui and an indicator
<fta> but i suck at GUIs :P
<bdrung> micahg: what do you mean with 'fail a build'?
<micahg> bdrung: if a non 0 value is returned will the builds continue?
<micahg> bdrung: i.e. nobinonly was failing, is there something I can add to m-devscripts to make the build fail under that condition w/out updating the d/rules file?
<bdrung> micahg: mozilla-devscripts has many script. about which one are you talking?
<bdrung> micahg: show me the log
<micahg> bdrung: bug 667819
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667819 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "get-orig-source target is failing to clean binary files from the source tarball (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667819
 * bdrung has to take a shower first.
<micahg> bdrung: I don't have the actual log ATM, I can create one later
<fta> asac, i assume you have your answers now (skia)
<BUGabundo> fta: http://android-pt.com/desirehd-1st-photos http://gadgets.fotos.bugabundo.net
<fta> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-29
<LLStarks> wow. latest daiy xulrunner-1.9.2 for natty killed dpkg.
<LLStarks> the package won't configure
<LLStarks> micahg, you around?
<micahg> LLStarks: yes
<LLStarks> the daily xulrunner-1.9.2 for natty is a broken package
<LLStarks> won't configure and breaks dpkg
<micahg> LLStarks: right
<micahg> known iss
<micahg> known issue (I think I'll add to topic)
<LLStarks> had to force the maverick daily version
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Natty Mozilla builds are broke (see LP: #663294) | Seamonkey 2.0.10  in http://is.gd/dsudW, please test | Firefox 3.6.12 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPML
<micahg> LLStarks: ^^
<LLStarks> thanks
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Natty Mozilla builds are broke (see LP: #663294) pad.lv/663294 | Seamonkey 2.0.10  in http://is.gd/dsudW, please test | Firefox 3.6.12 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPML
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Natty Mozilla builds are broke (see LP: #663294) http://pad.lv/663294 | Seamonkey 2.0.10  in http://is.gd/dsudW, please test | Firefox 3.6.12 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPML
<fta> bug 663294
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663294 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu) "Firefox built with gcc-4.5 is a non-starter on i386 (affects: 2) (heat: 357)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663294
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: bug #667819 - which script of mozilla-devscripts?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667819 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "get-orig-source target is failing to clean binary files from the source tarball (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667819
<fta> \o/ i'm done with the chromium translations
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-30
<DAx73> hello there
<DAx73> maybe someone can give me a hint; where in the thunderbird-sourcefiles is the adressbook stored?
<fta> gosh, chromium is all broken on natty, even when built with gcc 4.4 :(
<fta> chrisccoulson, still in Orlando?
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, just about to get the shuttle to the airpoty
<chrisccoulson> **airport
<fta> chrisccoulson, enjoy your trip back home then :)
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks ;)
<chrisccoulson> hopefully the flight is better than the one i had coming out here
<fta> which company?
<chrisccoulson> fta - virgin
<chrisccoulson> i had to sit next to some guy who had his elbows digging in to my stomach for the whole flight here
<fta> lol
<chrisccoulson> it was really uncomfortable ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what the airport security is going to be like today
<fta> i usually travel with air france and delta. delta has large seats
<fta> grrr, i think i've upgraded to natty too soon
<fta> many things regressed
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i wouldn't recommend natty just yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not running it just yet
<chrisccoulson> although, just after UDS is normally the time to upgrade
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i've got to disappear now, need to conserve some battery life for the airport
<fta> :) bye
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<BUGabundo> remember: today changes DST
<chrisccoulson> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey chris
<chrisccoulson> grrrr @ bug 303413, why are people so bloody lazy
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 303413 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox's print dialog too big for netbook screen (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303413
<chrisccoulson> how difficult is it to check that the print dialog fits on a low resolution screen, really?
<[reed]> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=35298 sigh
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-31
<bdrung> micahg: are you involved in the firefox package?
<micahg> bdrung: yes
<bdrung> micahg: i tried the ff 4.0 daily from the ppa and webm didn't work.
<micahg> bdrung: hmmm, well chrisccoulson has been doing most of the maintenance for 4.0, but I can take a look a little later
<bdrung> micahg: is webm expected to work?
<micahg> bdrung: I would think so
<chrisccoulson> it works here....
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: with which site did you test it?
<chrisccoulson> http://devfiles.myopera.com/articles/1891/custom-controls-webm-360p.html
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: that works. i tried youtube html5. maybe it's a youtube issue
<chrisccoulson> have you got a link which doesn't work?
<micahg> bdrung: Youtube HTML5 was H.264 last time I checked, did they change that?
<bdrung> micahg: they provide both (some h.264 and some webm)
<micahg> bdrung: ah, ok
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QSgNM9yNjo - you have to enable html5 first
<bdrung> then you should see "html5 webm"
<bdrung> chromium uses webm - on ff 4.0 i see only the flash player
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, it's just a user agent issue, it works fine in the beta 6 release build
<chrisccoulson> micahg - when did you get home?
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: how can i adjust the user agent?
<chrisccoulson> i didn't see you on friday evening ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: about an hour ago
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I went somewhere to spend the Sababth
<micahg> *Sabbath
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - you can re-enable the old format in about:config
<chrisccoulson> general.useragent.compatMode.firefox
<bdrung> thx. where can i see which user agent is used? the about window doesn't show the user agent any more
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - http://whatsmyuseragent.com/
<chrisccoulson> youtube just needs to fix their check, which i suspect will happen once b7 is released, and people start complaining about it
<bdrung> you can't get the user agent directly from the browser?
<fta> chrisccoulson, micahg: you have prism/natty/i386 stuck for days on a builder
<chrisccoulson> fta - i guess that's the same gcc issue that affects all mozilla i386 builds atm
<micahg> fta: can you stop the natty dailies for the moment?
<fta> chrisccoulson, yep, xul stuck in malloc()
<micahg> I'll ping someone for the failed build, thanks for the heads up
<fta> easy to reproduce locally
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, that's bug 663294
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663294 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu) "Firefox built with gcc-4.5 is a non-starter on i386 (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663294
<fta> yep, read it already
 * micahg added to topic already
<fta> i have some issues with chromium too
<fta> but it's tougher to identify the issue
<chrisccoulson> i talked to kees at UDS last week, we're going to switch off pie for the time being
<chrisccoulson> once i've checked it with gcc-snapshot, i'll send the bug upstream to gcc
<fta> for ch, it's not pie, nor the rest of the hardening, i tried
<fta> could be a gcc 4.5 bug though but i doubt it and a gcc 4.4 ch has the bug on natty
<fta> -and+as
<chrisccoulson> that's not good. what's the actual issue?
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=61311
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should kick off a build of firefox with gcc-snapshot, whilst i'm not doing anything else
<fta> ch already has this: http://codereview.chromium.org/download/issue4116008_1.diff
<fta> that fixed a regression for searches in the omnibar
<chrisccoulson> interesting
<chrisccoulson> what does -fno-ipa-cp do? it's not in the GCC manual?
<chrisccoulson> oops, the last sentence actually wasn't a question
 * chrisccoulson needs more sleep
<fta>        -fipa-cp
<fta>            Perform interprocedural constant propagation.  This optimization
<fta>            analyzes the program to determine when values passed to functions
<fta>            are constants and then optimizes accordingly.  This optimization
<fta>            can substantially increase performance if the application has
<fta>            constants passed to functions.  This flag is enabled by default at
<fta>            -O2, -Os and -O3.
<fta> we should have a wiki page or something for the regressions in natty
<fta> i'm sure there are plenty
<fta> i have another on in emacs23 with ucb
<fta> onE
<chrisccoulson> yeah, and based on what i've seen in firefox, i bet there's a whole load of regressions we haven't found yet
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure once people start upgrading to natty in larger numbers, more of these issues will appear
<chrisccoulson> scary ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll probably upgrade tomorrow
<micahg> chrisccoulson: fun :), we have less than 6 months to find them :), it'll probably go fasterc-4.5 once upstream switches to gc
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<fta> i doubt they will
<fta> funny, the chromium translations are not open yet, but i already received almost 700 strings
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-24
<chrisccoulson> asac_, i still don't have access to https://mozilla-pfs.ubuntu.com/ btw. who can i ping about that?
<asac_> chrisccoulson: thats annoying. did you file an RT ticket yet?
<chrisccoulson> ah, not yet. i should probably do that first :)
<asac_> chrisccoulson: i am filing one
<asac_> chrisccoulson: done. seems i cannot log in either anymore :/
<asac_> ssh mozilla-pfs.ubuntu.com
<asac_> Permission denied (publickey).
<asac_> chrisccoulson: got the mail>
<asac_> ?
<asac_> chrisccoulson: so now you know whow to poke for PPA builders .... remember that you are the one standing in for the whole PPA community now
<asac_> nobody else has this knowledge :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<asac_> and having ppa builders gone for half week hurts community
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's a pain. it's one of the things that fta was unhappy with too
<chrisccoulson> i just thought it was normal that they disappeared for 3 days every couple of weeks ;)
<asac_> it took me more than a year to find out that its WRONG if the ppa builders are gone for longer than 1h
<asac_> everybody else thinks its RIGHT
<asac_> and it was by accident. i approached marc and friends asking if they could maybe announce extended downtimes
<asac_> when they told me that the builders should never be gone for longer than 1h
<asac_> and we had sooo much pain before
<asac_> its annoying still. i cant underswtand why they cant buy their own machines
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i didn't realize that at all. i thought it was normal until this weekend :)
<asac_> or buy dedicated ppa builders
<chrisccoulson> i'm glad you mentioned it ;)
<asac_> its 2+ year later and their script is still buggy
<chrisccoulson> i'd never have thought of actually questioning it
<asac_> and they cause unneeded pain on community still
<asac_> i mean ... weekend is the most productive time for hobbyist
<asac_> for example i couldnt get much done during weekend
<asac_> now
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think i'm partly to blame there having got chromium builds going again ;)
<chrisccoulson> bad timing :)
<asac_> not really
<asac_> if they pull out all but 8 i386 builders things will pile up massively
<asac_> chromium and firefox take a while
<asac_> but still
<asac_> chrisccoulson: sure you want to move away from pfs approach?
<asac_> chrisccoulson: or is it because you cannot access it?
<asac_> chrisccoulson: if you want to do something on that front talk to wolfir from suse
<asac_> he is using ubufox in suse too for the pfs service
<asac_> maybe there can be an aligned effort for something better that allows distros to officially redirect the search db somewhere
<asac_> but still i personally believe that online DB is the way to go. archive is just so old school and confined :)
<Fudge> chrisccoulson  about?
<FernandoMiguel> murninf
<Fudge> moin
<ciaobello> hello, i use thunderbird under windows ... and i just found this topic about thunderbird ... my i get some help here too ?
<knome> this isn't really a windows support channel
<ciaobello> ok ... thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hello, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, bad ;)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh no! I'm doing alright.  Sorry to bug you - I was just wondering if that fix to my EDS Contacts Integration add-on has gone out yet.  I'm seeing more comments on bug 872639
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872639 in desktopcouch ""Cannot open book: Could not create DesktopcouchSession object"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872639
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, not yet. i asked pitti to remove it from the queue, as there was another fix i wanted to get in
<chrisccoulson> but i'm struggling today with a very limited internet connection (ie, my phone) :(
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ack, sorry to hear that
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm a little wary of leaving all of these users with alert dialogs flying up in their faces... is there an ETA on that other fix you're referring to?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, hopefully tomorrow
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright, cool
<m_conley> thanks, that's all.  Best of luck getting a better connection!
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why is publishing off for the CHromium PPAs?
<micahg> dev/beta that is
<chrisccoulson> micahg, beta didn't build, and i haven't tested dev yet
<chrisccoulson> i just wanted to test it quickly before turning on publishing
<chrisccoulson> and i'm screwed today, as i've been without an internet connection all day :(
<chrisccoulson> (relying on 3G)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll take a look at beta later and see if dev starts up, then will turn dev back on, when do the cron jobs run?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, around 6am UTC
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, that works, as long as I commit before midnight I should be good then
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks for setting that up
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-25
<micahg> joelesko_: I'm piloting wed, so I"ll take a look at your latest beta branch for precise then
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon folks
<joelesko> micahg: sounds like good news. Will add the EOF patch unless you are going to do it.
<micahg> joelesko: please, go ahead
<joelesko> micahg: I've been waiting for the 2.5b4 to be released. Once that is released, I'll apply the patch.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-26
<Fudge> chrisccoulson  about?
<Fudge> im on step 2 of 3 reporting a crash report,  it says please summarise your issue request. what do i put there. how the bug hapenned?
<micahg> Fudge: yes (note the information is public)
<Fudge> micahg  then click change?
<micahg> Fudge: wait, which program? Mozilla crash report or launchpad?
<Fudge> bugzilla.mozilla.org
<Fudge> the crash reporter
<micahg> sorry, this is a bug about a crash upstream?  I'm still not sure what's going on
<Fudge> micahg  < chrisccoulson> Fudge, sorry, would you mind opening a new bug for that? From https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/96d672f3-def2-420b-9b74-129872111019, you can click on the "Report this Crash" link
<Fudge> < chrisccoulson> against Core -> Disability Access API's
<micahg> ah, ok, yes, so the info can be private if need be, I don't think I've ever gone that route (reporting a bug from crash stats), so yes, any information about how to reproduce would be useful
<Fudge> basically you just start deleting maisl and tb will crash
<Fudge> mails
<Fudge> ah im on it now, i did not notice the my bug is ont listed
<LLStarks> hi. when running running firefox in gnome-shell with transparent theme, the globalmenu will appear and interfere with the top bar.
<LLStarks> i think globalmenu addon should be disabled when using gnome-shell
<LLStarks> what you think, chrisccoulson?
<Fudge> micahg  still on?
<micahg> Fudge: yep
<Fudge> think I need help lol
<Fudge> is it ok to mention full names here
<micahg> Fudge: PM please
<Fudge> the bug I tried to report on I missed stuff on, got a reply from Wayne, ...
<Fudge> np
<micahg> not sure about context, rather be safe than sorry
<Fudge> okey
<micahg> so, when reporting a crash bug, you want to include the link to the crash so that the devs can see the stacktrace
<Fudge> my bad, i thought since i tried to report it from the crash page that it would have linked in
<Fudge> the crash ID is the UUID??
<micahg> yes
<Fudge> ah yes i was just reading the tips on where to find it also, thanks for your help. Can I add the crash ID as a comment to the bug or do I need to use anothe rmethod?
<Fudge> another
<Fudge> micahg  is it also referred to as a crash signature?
<micahg> I think the signature is the top of the stack trace
<Fudge> I mean to add it to the bug
<Fudge> just looking where to add the id, sorry mate lol
<Fudge> yay got it three cheers for me
<Fudge> loL
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, it's already disabled if there is nothing in the session drawing a menu
<LLStarks> lemme get you a pic
<LLStarks> can't reproduce anymore, whatever
<Fudge> chrisccoulson  may I pm
<micahg> chrisccoulson: does your bot handle the stable channel as well for chromium?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, but i realized last night that it was uploading to the wrong target
<chrisccoulson> Fudge, sure
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok, I just pushed up the stable branch fixes for the latest chromium can you trigger a respin (or is there some way for me to do it)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i'm just doing that now
<micahg> thanks, I think that PPA should just be lucid-oneiric if you have the option
<micahg> nah, nevermind the last comment, I might switch Chromium to do the beta channel in the dev release like Firefox
<Fudge> tks chrisccoulson
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<chrisccoulson> micahg, ah, uploading to the archive first kills the bot :(
<chrisccoulson> as it creates it's own tarball, which then gets rejected
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, this is so fragile
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: the awesome bar doesnt like me anymore since a few days
<asac> after using firefox for like 2 hours it stops doing anything awesome
<asac> no matches displayed etc.
<asac> have adblock plus, adblock plus popup blocker, dom inspector, global menubar, tab mix plus and ubufox installed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no problem, I'll do this round, next time, I'll let the bot create the tarball :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-27
<LLStarks> chrisccoulson: http://i.imgur.com/vpKqL.png
<LLStarks> globalmenu addon is disabled
<chrisccoulson> that's nothing to do with firefox
<chrisccoulson> that's nautilus drawing a menubar on the desktop window
<LLStarks> ah, you're right
<LLStarks> forgot it does bookmarks too
<LLStarks> thanks
<c10ud> Hello i am using the ppa for chromium-stable and version 14/15 have a weird (crappy) font rendering in pages when compared to version 13.. is this a known issue to google? i found this one: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=96926 but doesn't seem it is receiving much love. my main complain was that with such an issue chromium wasn't so stable after all!
<c10ud> chromium in mozillateam feels weird, but that's what google/fta suggested, if that's not the case, then sorry again
<c10ud> ah, maybe this is the real issue: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=29871
<c10ud> whoops, back
<micahg> c10ud: hi, so you might want to mention in the upstream bug if you think it's a duplicate, BTW, which release of Ubuntu are you using?
<c10ud> i'm using lucid
<c10ud> but after seeing those bugs, i don't think it will be fixed soon (?)
<micahg> well, the older bug had a patch, it was just bitrotted
<micahg> c10ud: is chromium the only app you see it in?
<c10ud> chromium but only in the webkit view
<c10ud> menus look correct
<FernandoMiguel> boas
<Fudge> i dont guess this would be the right place to discuss thunderbird windows bugs?
<micahg> Fudge: #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org for support issues (non-Ubuntu specific)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-28
<Fudge> micahg  thanx
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson, the bot doesn't seem to want to upload chromium stable :(, should I upload?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, that's because the upload is rejected
<micahg> orig tarball?
<chrisccoulson> please don't do it manually, that will make things worse ;)
<chrisccoulson> yes
<micahg> well, how do I get the tarball quickly when I need to prepare the uploads?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, just pushing an empty commit to lp:~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.daily will fix it
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure, how did it work before?
<micahg> I think fta triggered stable, then uploaded to the dev release
 * micahg doesn't think he can trigger the bot
<micahg> ok, pushed an empty commit
<micahg> to chromium.stable branch
<chrisccoulson> thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-29
<lapion> I have som really odd behavior with firefox memory growth
<lapion> I use several profiles, and usually have 3 separate instances ( profiles ) active at the same time.
<lapion> however the one that leaks the most memory is the one that runs the shortest and is used the least
<lapion> let me state ahead that I use flasblock and don't often activate flash. this time around I have not even activated flash once
<lapion> PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<lapion> 8664 lapion    20   0 1407m 652m  15m S    1 32.6 110:39.85 firefox
<lapion> 8558 lapion     20   0  947m 312m  14m S    3 15.6 144:56.75 firefox
<lapion> 8608 lapion    20   0  760m 289m  13m R    3 14.5 351:02.84 firefox
<lapion> as you can see the one with the least time ( also has the least tabs/windows active) has the most growth
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-30
<FernandoMiguel> 0/
<micahg> joelesko_: seems like seamonkey is a bit behind firefox (2 betas) :(, sorry I didn't get to your stuff last week, I ended up not piloting, if they tag a final build this week, I can try to get it in the security PPA for you (for oneiric at least) and let you know what needs to be tested
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-22
<asac> chrisccoulson: any idea how i can get rid of those popups that ask me whether i want to install unity integration in browser (aka for gmail, gdocs etc.)
<asac> i actually would love to use that integration, but whatever i do it does not go away
<asac> (the popup i mean)
<asac> and hi!!
<asac> already in denmark?
<micahg> asac: remove xul-ext-webapps
<asac> micahg: hi. that gets rid of this feature ... but i would like to use that feature. are you saying its broken like that right now?
<asac> e.g. no workaround etc.
<micahg> ah, hrm, idk
<JanC> an infinite popup doesn't sound right in any case?
<asac> hehe
<asac> its not infinite.. just everytime i open a new tab with gmail it asks again
<JanC> asac: that's what I mean: there should be a way to disable it
<JanC> even if it's installed, not every user might want to use it...
<asac> i disabled the addon for the time being
<asac> the dialog gives me a "no"
<asac> but it seems storage/persistence is broken for me
<JanC> and disabling addons is not what most users know how to do
<asac> i dont think its a problem for all
<JanC> maybe you can try with a pristine users (or the guest account)
<asac> the choice of default features is a just one for any OS provider to make. we just all prefer bug freeness :)...
<chrisccoulson> asac, i'm not sure of the best way to fix your problem. i uninstalled it too ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> right
<chrisccoulson> perhaps report a bug against the addon
<asac> thats a bad sign :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<asac> hmm. there must be at least one already :)
<chrisccoulson> there might be
<asac> whats the package?
<asac> soruce?
<chrisccoulson> asac, unity-firefox-extension
<asac> chrisccoulson: the only other thing i face is that i cannot use alt tab to switch amongst a set of firefox windows
<chrisccoulson> i've reporter quite a lot of bugs this week. i'm sure they're fed up with me by now :)
<asac> guess thats normal?
<chrisccoulson> asac, did you try Alt+` ?
<chrisccoulson> that allows you to cycle between windows in the same app
<asac> chrisccoulson: can you file it? i will never be able to remember to follow up as i dont receive bug mail right now :/
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-firefox-extension
<asac> if not i can file and will leave a hint where to find me on irc :)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'll have a look to see if one already exists. you're not the first person to mention it
<asac> hmm
<asac> i checked
<asac> didnt spot it
<asac> but maybe bad title
<asac> there are only 8 bugs open against the package
<asac> maybe against upstream project
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-firefox-extension
<asac> there are 10 :)
<asac> this one is fix committed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-firefox-extension/+bug/1058816
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058816 in unity-firefox-extension (Ubuntu) "Unhelpful message bubble when offering to install an integration script" [Undecided,Fix committed]
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-23
<bkerensa> micahg: hey :)
<bkerensa> micahg: do you know if there has been any discussion to land FF 17 in 13.04?
<micahg> bkerensa: 13.04 isn't open yet
<micahg> it should be available for lucid + oneiric-quantal in the beta PPA though
<bkerensa> micahg: is there any reason the Unity WebApps Add-On for FF is set to where it cannot be removed from the Firefox Add-Ons menu?
<micahg> bkerensa: it's a system extension, you have to remove it at the system level
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-25
<dimitri> Hy guys, Thunderbird download continusly my imap data over the max size
<dimitri> for several days thunderbird continues to get mail with IMAP configuration.
<dimitri> The mailbox is 4GB and is used to 78% but the thunderbird folder arrived in 8 GB and continues to grow.
<dimitri> My SO is Ubuntu 12.04
<dimitri> someone help me please
<dimitri> please help me
<FernandoMiguel> olá
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-27
<O_R_S> Hi, My address books in Thunderbird disappeared on my ubuntu 12.10. How can I get them back?
<O_R_S> Hi, My address books in Thunderbird disappeared on my ubuntu 12.10. How can I get them back?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-10-21
<samth> hi all: is the nightly build for firefox likely to be updated soon?
<samth> i see that it's still on 9/23
<chrisccoulson> samth, maybe
<chrisccoulson> it needs a new maintainer really, as i have limited time to work on it these days
<chrisccoulson> (by limited, i mean, almost zero)
<Unit193> Still a bummer to hear that.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i only really have my free time to work on it now
<Unit193> If it'd take about 5 seconds, would you mind uploading adobe-flashplugin to saucy/partner?  If it takes more just forget it and wait until next flash update.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-10-22
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I start digging into Firefox again, I have limited time myself, but I can try to help, I just don't want to step on your toes
<Harald523> Hi, there's a guy on some of the mailing lists I use who always includes a reply-header to his own mail address 'Mail-Reply-To: =?UTF-8?B?a2HigJlpbWk=?= <his@email-address.com>"
<Harald523> This is super annoying because you always have to re-set the to: address to the mailinglist before you can publicly reply to his mails
<Harald523> I keep sending him personal mails by accident that were meant to go to the list. How do I make Thunderbird ignore that header line?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-10-23
<akShri> hi, any thunderbird desklet for saucy salamander
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-10-23
<bcx> Hi, will the ppa support wily soon ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-10-24
<fredw> Hi chrisccoulson. Could you please give feedback on https://code.launchpad.net/~fred-wang/firefox/wily-bug-1473552/+merge/270253 ? Or should I ask someone else to review the change?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-10-24
<wxl> any chance we're going to get successful daily builds of -trunk sometime soon? last one in trusty at least was 38
<wxl> thunderbird-trunk, sorry
<wxl> from what i can tell the issue is missing libraries
<wxl> configure: error:  Could not find the following X libraries:  -lX11 -lXext -lX11-xcb -lxcb-shm -lxcb
<wxl> however, it seems that these are in the build environment
<wxl> see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/275297137/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.thunderbird-trunk_50.0~a1~hg20160727r19781.306731-0ubuntu1~umd1~trusty_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wxl> i'd be happy to help with this if i can
<wxl> looks like earlybird is failing too
<wxl> the problem there is a little less clear? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/278291362/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.thunderbird_1%3A49.0~a2~hg20160731r22199.325658-0ubuntu1~umd2~trusty_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wxl> seems like a file not found error but not clear which file, to me at least
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2019-10-23
<grady> disco dosnt get updates?
<grady> or firefox-trunk dosnt get updated from ppa
<grady> and what fast browse the directory, there isnt .deb for 19.x
<ricotz> grady, you can use the 18.04 builds
<ricotz> the required toolchain is not available and luckily it still partly builds with the older one
<grady> but i have to install them manually
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2019-10-24
<ricotz> grady, you can add a line for bionic to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-mozilla-daily-ubuntu-ppa-eoan.list
<grady> yep that works
<darcstar> Hello
<darcstar> I have a question.
<darcstar> My firefox-nightly will not update using the PPA
<darcstar> I have checked and there has been several updates
<darcstar> I'm currently on release 71.0~a1~hg20190918r493713-0ubuntu0.19.04.1~umd1
<darcstar> But the launchpad site saids 72.0~a1~hg20191024r498828-0ubuntu0.20.04.1~umd2 
<darcstar> What can I search on my system to find out why it will not update?
<darcstar> I have reinstall the repository signing keys and it still will not update
<darcstar> Okay I manually downloaded from launchpad. Hopefully it will start back updating automatically
